# My dog Spirit and I, homeless on the road...



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.dogforums.com/15-attention-all-new-members/5832-homeless-journey-road-spirit.html#post45435

Above is where I moved from... 
Please let me know if I need to move again...

In the meantime, enjoy the reading.

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The whole story...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Grand Canyon, AZ*










The Grand Canyon, AZ.


What can one say about the Grand Canyon?... besides being mesmerized throughout this jaw dropping, eye popping, sensory overload experience. One of the few places I can sit for hours and loose my sight and senses deep into this incredible wonder. 
One of the most enjoyable place to also camp here... the nearest neighbor is about half a mile away... and I had dinner for lunch... as you will see!

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

My Blog in colors... www.theoasisofmysoul.com


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More on the Grand Canyon, AZ.*










More on the Grand Canyon, AZ.

It was just another beautiful day here, NOAA is predicting snow and mid twenties by Tuesday... but that is a couple days ahead. Lots of riding through the Park, the weekend crowd is a bit different... glad to see many city people coming here to enjoy the sites as we did... before the views disappear due to increasing haze... You can read about it on the Blog...

You be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow really beautiful pictures. I did not get to read everything you wrote i will go back when I have more time.

I was wondering are you on vacation or is this how you live, traveling place to place? Nice looking doggie too.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

peace36 said:


> Wow really beautiful pictures. I did not get to read everything you wrote i will go back when I have more time.
> 
> I was wondering are you on vacation or is this how you live, traveling place to place? Nice looking doggie too.


Thanks for writing... I have always taken 6 months vacation a year... it is a choice, inflare the bank account or the memory account... one makes money... the other one makes memories and the dividends are invaluable... my friends!
So now this is how we live!... Following the good weather... there will be years to come, I hope... and many places to see and write about and re-visit!
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

That is so awesome. I love my life now with husband and 5 children we are planning on moving to Florida because I can not stand the cold. This will allow me to enjoy the outdoor life with my children more often. I lived there for 2 years and for me I found it much more enjoyable than Northern IL. 

I have often dreamed with my husband about buying a motorhome and just traveling around like you and Spirit. I am not quite as adventerous as you are. I do not like camping in a tent.

Thanks for posting all the pictures


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Valle's "Planes of Fame Air Museum", AZ.*










Valle’s “Planes of Fame Air Museum”, AZ.

I think, I am fairly sure that we are going to “The Grand Circle” on our way to California...
“The Grand Circle” including Zion NP, Bryce Canyon NP, Glen Canyon, Capitol Reef... and more.
Exciting riding, hiking, photography and eating!... eating meaning cooking too...
There is much more if we went a bit more North/East... but, have to leave some for next year!... and the following... 
A couple days ago we went to Valle ‘s “Planes of Fame Air Museum”, what I thought was going to be a quick stop turned out to be an almost all day visit... a must to see, all in the Blog.

PS: if anyone wants more pictures and info (taken also in pictures), let me know. I can send you the SmuMug link they are all on... too many for the Blog...

Be well...

Ara and Spirit... soon on the road again.

www.theoasisofmysoul.com My Blog in colors!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*On the road, 89N through AZ and Utah...*










On the road, 89N, AZ and Utah.


89 Northbound from the eastern entrance of the south rim Grand Canyon to Utah must be one of the best scenic road I have ever been on. So much scenery, from rock formations, to the Little Colorado Gorge in a more intimate setting than the Grand Canyon... to Panguitch... were we had to turn around. Campgrounds are closed, snow is still present with more on the way, wind is howling and why can I not set my mind to the fact that winter is not over yet!
So we are south of all that... 50 this morning near Kanab... and will take some day trips to the scenic areas surrounding us. 
Some pictures of our way up here on the Blog...

You be well...

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com My Blog in living colors...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Kanab Canyon and more, UT.*










Kanab Canyon and more... UT.

How can so much happen while on the road without a “home”? The trails of the mind must be wide open with all its doors unlocked... Turned on by a friend to Ken Foster’s book “the dogs who found me”, suddenly opens a path of joy finding out that his Pit must be Spirit’s brother!
And what better surrounding than riding through a Canyon to discover just a bit later that “Best Friends Animal Sanctuary”, a no kill shelter for animals, has tours of their center... where I actually find Ken Foster’s book less than 24hrs after its discovery... and should I also mention “autographed”... All this leading to a great dinner... I never thought that living on the road was going to be so exciting... as you might read it in the Blog...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com My Blog in living colors...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A quick long ride through Zion NP., UT.*










A quick long ride through Zion NP., Utah

I need to learn new words to describe this Park, or I just have to stop riding through these natural wonders. My vocabulary is starting to feel limited! What a blast... going... what a shower... coming back! The rig is purring... with 170+/-K on it I even hate to think about it... no jinks please.
And as if the ride was not enough we are moving there for a while... it will be base camp for many other attractions if that is what we are going to call them.
This one is already in the Blog.
Enjoy, be well... hope that you are also having a great weekend...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com My Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Canyon in Zion... Utah.*










The Canyon in Zion... Utah.

Staying in most of the day, NOAA called in for some bad weather... but I think they are mistaken.
Great campsite, so great that we might, just might stay here for a couple weeks... but I have said that before. It is just that there are so many places to ride around here... and see!
Might even have some company soon... that would be great... Fire at night, great roads, great scenery... what more can I write on the Blog!... many pictures too...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com Today's Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Darker Skies In Zion NP., Utah...*










Darker Skies in Zion NP. Utah...

The forecast... after these couple days is as sunny as it can be for as long as they can predict it!
Lets endure these couple of days... I know that it will be all worth it.
Did not hold us back from some riding as darker skies make for some great pictures and give out a different feeling about this whole place.
We did have to turn around, bitter cold winds... the snow flakes were an added attraction...
Luckily enough ingredients to make dinner... preceded by a visit to Farmer’s Market...
The Journey goes on... cannot even think about our next destination! This is Home for now...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Today's Blog....


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow,
My husband and I look forward to doing the same thing when he retires from the Navy. The kids will be out of the house and it will be us and the dogs! we have a house we've bought in PA (being rented right now) and we're going to buy an RV and already have the bike. Which direction are you headed next?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Kolob Terrace road, Zion NP., Utah*










Kolob Terrace road, Zion NP. Utah


East of here is still bitter cold, I was so wrong assuming that things will warm up at higher elevations! I guess I have lived in Florida too long...
But west of here, off the town of Virgin, is Kolob Terrace road which is less crowded entrance to also Zion Park. Love the setting, the riding... but not the road blocked by the snow a bit further up...
Cooked up a poor man’s pasta dish also with what I had left in the small pantry... tasty!...
It is on the Blog... in living colors!

Be well... 

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*April Fool?... not really, I wish!*










April Fool?... not really! I wish... 


April Fool’s day unfortunately did not fool me as I hear the snap of a broken eye bolt...
There we go... again! But... happened 10 feet away from camp... could have happened the day before when we went riding through Red Rock Canyon and Bryce Canyon up 9100 feet... without any steering it would have been quite a drop... 
A couple more days... of course any day without riding is a tough one!... and we will be back on the road... in the meantime I wrote about the rides we just took... on the Blog.

Be well... 

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Bryce Canyon itself... Utah.*










Bryce Canyon itself... Utah.

It turns out that I will be staying in Utah for about another month... how strange that when in Anza Borrego my thoughts where to head North, but slowly I went East... and now, looking at the map of Utah... with all its attractions and colors... why not wander a bit more here!
If the US Postal mail is on track my parts should be in this morning... and then it will be on to the welder for fixing a new crack in the mounts... luckily a secondary mount.
I am so mentally tired of all those breakages that I cannot even comment on them... All I want is a safe rig... the humor is hard to find... it does show however how society governs themselves, the ones in the business have been the hardest ones to deal with... The Manufacture at this point is doing what they can till I get there... new mounts? I can just imagine how the Corporate World is being ran...
I do want to thank all the ones that have send me their support... they have made these pasts days easier and allow me to look into the future of this dilemma... 
Bryce Canyon was awesome. Rough conditions... but definitely a place to go back to in a bit warmer weather. Spirit has been a real trooper... and right now, he is also anxious to get going...
Enjoy the Blog...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com My Blog in colors...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Michael and Sandra's Utah... my 100th Blog.*










Michael and Sandra’s Utah... my 100th Blog.

Somehow it feels like I just have left yesterday, so much has happened and yet... so little! Moving on to some new sceneries within the same State, Utah... one that intrigues me a lot as it is so full of richness, great roads and incredible geological formations that have taken millions of year... And I get to camp in the middle of it all... quite a treat! We are regrouping these coming days, listening to a local Adv Rider Michael, and his wife Sandra that have opened their house... and kitchen with wide open arms... Spirit has two new buddies... what more can one ask!
Today’s Blog...
Be well... Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A great campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.*










A new campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.
3 days... 4 days?... at Michael and Sandra, adding a few more pounds to this frail body... great company and time. 3 new tires, the rig seems really together and a new campsite, in the middle of some great BLM land. 
I have a long list of areas to visit, it is so endless here in Utah that this will take many more visits to even scratch the surface. Good deal... I would hate to run out of places to visit these coming ten years!
Spirit is a bit sad today from losing his two buddies... he is starting to remind me of a sailor with a girl friend in every town...
Enjoy the Blog and Pictures, there will be much going on, specially with the days becoming much longer, finally it feels like winter is behind us.
You be well...
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*My little Island of Paradise in Utah...*










My little Island of Paradise

This inhabited stretch has become my little Island of Paradise these past few days and will be for a few more days to come... all is here and at the same time... nothing!
Lots of vermillion was used in this past sunset... wish you would have all been here to experience it... 
The trout is a thing of the past... long gone now... you guessed it!... It was great... could taste its freshness with every bite.
BMW of Las Vegas gave me some hundred dollar chips... their true value?... great service.
The Blog will have it’s story!

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










A little ride in the neighborhood, Utah.

I have the feeling that everyone wished to have a neighborhood like this one!... Right or left or north or south... great roads and scenery, hardly any traffic and there is a part of Utah that is not all red!
A great dinner (at least they thought so...) for my friends Michael and Sandra, some playing time for Spirit and his buddies... it is all good... all in the Blog.
In our conversations last night, we were wondering why get togethers are always where the crowd is!!! How about one right here... 

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*And all ends up well...*










And all end up well...

School is never out just when we “might” think we are done... everyday new lessons are being provided, sometimes the teaching is kind, sometimes not.
What started as, finally thinking of having one, a bad day, end up being a great one... solving obstacles... followed by a great ride... and a great night sleep as Spirit seems to be getting back on track....
It is just part of everyday life on the road... we are not exempt from anything that you yourselves go through. The logistics are sometimes harder, but I would not trade this lifestyle with any other one... I know that some will agree after reading today’s Blog...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog... in colors...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A ride to Cedar Breaks and Kolob Canyons, Utah.*











A ride to Cedar Breaks and Kolob Canyons, Utah.

So yes, I am a bit concerned about Spirit’s condition, it tears me up that he is still sick. Wish it was me instead... so hard to see and feel my helpless buddy! Time for a Doctor...
We did do a ride yesterday, he was doing better then. As usual Utah provides some exciting sceneries and roads. Only wish the winds and the rains would stop soon... maybe tomorrow!
More details on today’s Blog...

You be well...

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A healthier Spirit and a safer rig... +...*










A healthier Spirit and a safer rig, Utah... +...

Unfortunately my Website had been down at times these past two days due to power outages in Vermont... I apologize for that. Was a bit surprised they do not have a generator...
But it all just a matter of time... such as Spirit’s health. He received some good care yesterday and as usual acted like a gentleman only stunned by a crying baby lamb!!!
The rig is much safer as you can see the work done on it... of the outmost quality!
A great visit to the Dinosaur Discovery Center... hard to go back in time a couple millions of years!
We are packing to head for California for a few days... with the hope that Spirit gets better by the day... if not, will back track.
The outpour of concerns for Spirit has moved me more than anything else on this Journey, and realizing that so many great people are out there makes me want to get out and... mingle!!!
Hope you enjoy today’s Blog...

Be well...

Ara and a healthier Spirit! 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A road to Kernville, CA.*










One road to Kernville, CA.

We are in Kernville, California, amongst many riders... friends from the past and making new ones.
Cold... very cold, not handling it very well when it drops to the low 20's...
Spirit is doing better everyday and probably wondering why “all those people” want to pet him!!! He did find a few pairs of legs to rub his back against and I am always thankful to anyone that is nice to him...Geode, Glenn... well, cannot blame him for bailing out, weather, distance... schedule... needless to say... “WHIMP”!!!
There will be more in a day or two... have to get back to camp now, my friend Jkam just showed up!... surprise...
You be well... enjoy... 

*** The picture above does not reflect my sentiments toward Spirit... just a sick sense of humor...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The road back to Utah...*










The road back to Utah...

It was truly awesome to meet in person all the faces only labeled by a name for these past years...
And at the same time, to be honest about it, my tolerance for sleeping in the freezing temps seems... well has!... diminished... 
As a couple of my new friends said... “it is age Ara!’. I will not deny it... 
The riders, sceneries, the roads, even the locals in Kernville made us feel so welcomed... we are on the way back to Utah to gather up the rest of my “stuff”, just to turn around and head back to another circle... the California Circle which comprises Death Valley Natl Park, Giant Sequoia Natl Monument, Sequoia Natl Park and Kings Canyon Natl Park... Give us a couple days and we will get there!... eventually...
Till next time... you stay well.

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Extraterrestrial Highway... NV.*










The Extraterrestrial Highway, NV.


We are back from Kernville and we are leaving for Kernville... Long story!!!
It was a great, cold, and sometimes miserable ride back... but those bad moments are water under the bridge and all that remains are some great memories of the Extraterrestrial Highway...
Did it flip my thoughts because of its name?... or the serenity of its vast quietness?
Still thinking about it...
And some pictures of it on the Blog...

Enjoy and be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Camping by the Kern River... and a great ride. CA.*










Camping by the Kern River and a great ride... CA.

I guess last weekend’s get together took its toll... as we are back... a bit more north by the river, National Forest primitive camping... peaceful... and quiet, for now! The weather?... Riding to Glennville was an open vent jacket deal... incredibly pleasant. 
Sequoia is in the plans... will have to detour as the road from here is still closed... we are just settling in, as they say. 
Much more on the Blog in colors...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*After six months on the road... CA.*










After six months on the road... CA.

Just realized yesterday... the 27th... six months since we left Georgia! Such changes, and feeling as more to come as the Journey takes its own character and personality.
Nothing to celebrate about!... Just thoughts after thoughts crossing my mind...
I am not one that could just ride and eat and sleep... seems like, as I have all my life, to be dedicated somehow to a purpose accomplishing something positive... 
Erasing the past path to create a new one and sharing it through my Blog has been a rewarding one... and with some hope will remain that way.
Thank you all for your support... hope I get to write someday...
“After 10 years on the road...” State and Country unknown for now!

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great Pics Keep On Going, That Is One Happy Dog!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A "must" do loop... CA.*

Thanks Jen...











A “must”do loop... CA.

One of the most pleasant ride taken yesterday... could have been a frame of mind but I know that the terrain had a lot to do with it also. Constant change of scenery, friendly drivers waiving, great weather and nice breeze... Watched some kayakers having a blast and back to camp a bit early decided to do my own take on this “tri-tip” revolution so popular here!!! You be the judge on the Blog...

Be well... 

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The BIG BIG trees of Ca... and a cup of coffee...*










The BIG BIG trees in CA... and a cup of coffee!

Moving means busy... I get particular as to where we camp and sometimes it is not too easy finding the right spot. And then there is cooking, riding and exploring, Spirit and our playtime,
you know such things are laundry and Murphy’s law to always fix the unpredictable...
I would not trade my days anymore for anything you could offer me to replace these times...
Including today’s ride to Sequoia amongst the BIG trees... they are huge!... and always wondered... why there?
The first part is already on the Blog... with the story of a cup of coffee... beware!
You be well... part two will follow very shortly... we are moving again tomorrow... for a week or so... it will be a bit more permanent... like a week?

Be well...

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics, I want to go with you!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rain or shine we ride... in CA.*










Rain or shine we ride!!!... CA.

The worse detriment in our Journey is bad weather. We have been lucky... I cannot take the credit that I follow sunshine throughout as we have had bad surprises... from actually lack of forgetting to check the weather sites! Today started heavily forecasted... but it did not keep us down...
Too many roads and sites to see... even if it is a short loop we were out there...
Nice roads... nice scenery... California does not cease to amaze me... unfortunately the prices of goods also take me a bit back... 
Our day... and some of the past day on our Blog... in great colors of Spring.

You all be well... have a great weekend...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

This is like great seeing the world from a chair! keep on going.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Under the clear skies of California.*

thanks Jen...










Under the clear skies of California...

The skies are finally clear... Sequoia and Yosemite are waiting for us, but there are clouds of pain within me! A kidney infection... stones perhaps also... have managed to make their way since yesterday...
Already on medication... awaiting for all this to end... soon I hope... still took a chance for a little ride and mingle with some friends for some great food and conversations. Might have been a slight judgement error as now I am paying even a higher price for that escapade... but the road... at least half of it was worth it and so was the scenery as written on the Blog...
Karma has been good as you might read about it... and as always my thoughts are... so many have it so much worse. This too shall pass...
Till later... be well... I am trying myself to go there!!!

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great pic! Say hello to California for me - wishing you a speedy recovery and good weather.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Wow, what an incredible journey. Thank you sharing your experiences with us!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Under the clear skies of California.*



beemerchef said:


> thanks Jen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in love with your dog he looks like the owner of that bike! My husband gets kidney stones and drinking lots of water helps, looking at him with them I concider myself lucky I don't have them.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*On to the Gold Country of CA...*

This picture is now my favorite!!! A couple nights ago...
Well... rocks in your body... just was not meant for them to be there!!!
Thanks for the kind words...










On to the Gold Country... CA.

Maybe a couple hundred miles further north tonight, I don’t keep much track of mileage truly.
More important are the roads traveled, the scenery and the feel of it.
Past Pioneer on 88... ahead of the riders coming up for the Pashnit Gathering and feeling very fortunate to be allowed to stay here. Beautiful country... much luscious green trees... great weather which I hope holds up for everyone else.
The route is on the Blog and so are a few other pictures...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

That_ is_ a wonderful picture. Looks like a post card or an advertisement for something canine related.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful life adventure with us. The photos are breathtaking. I hope you are doing well and taking care of yourself.
Stephanie


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

You are living a dream that so many people believe they cannot make come true. I hope someday to take to the road with nothing but my dog and absolutely no worries. Good luck to you!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Do you believe... again!!! Lake Tahoe*










Do you believe it?... again! Lake Tahoe

At least, again, we did not crash... You must be getting used to this... anyone would like to by a used hack???... Look at it this way... every time something breaks, only 5 times however by now,
it is fixed better... stronger... OK... Maybe you want to wait a little longer, we are getting near completion... not much left that could break... This was a fabricator part by the way...
Besides that, the ride was just fantastic... 88/89 to Lake Tahoe at this time of the year must be the best... cool, just right temps, the roads are dry and open, even Tioga pass is opening tomorrow at noon!
Want to see some pictures... see what happened?... The Blog is up to date...
Smugmug was down for maintenance last night, could not post the pictures and that is OK too...
They are the best in the business...

You be well...

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A Great time at the Pashnit Gathering... CA.*










A Great time at the Pashnit gathering... CA

This will be one of those memorable weekend... no doubt about it. Great people making us feel so welcomed, a family oriented gathering, nice to see and feel the togetherness, the friendships, the camaraderie... good food (at least I hope it truly was Friday night too...). The names will surface as we would love to come back next year.
I still need to have a square piece of metal, which a bolt goes through, permanently repaired with a solid piece machined, drilled and welded... Waiting word from South Lake Tahoe... if not... will look into Sacramento or Stockton... I just got word that this man does not have a drill press...
It will all work out... as it normally does.
More on the Blog...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## CHOTCHgoldens (Apr 28, 2007)

Very cool story!
I love traveling with my dogs, and we love camping. We camp yearly at Zion National Park, and we have to travel the 1-15 for about eight hours to get there. It is the greatest road trip ever, and we have it practically memorized by now.
We have camped at the Grand Canyon, but I cannot go right to the edge like you in that first photo...I am a nervous nellie at tight edges like that!!

Anyway, thanks for sharing your travels!


----------



## KingCharlesSpaniel.us (May 6, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Simply Spectacular Views... CA*

Ah! the edge... I remember that... one inch at the time as i have vertigo!!!
Did you go to Kolob Canyons also?...
Thank you for your replies... thank to you all I never quite feel alone... besides Spirit's company also!!!










Simply Spectacular Views... CA

You might be surprised at my Spectacular views of today... but I see them... and hope that you do to.
The rig is fixed and more... another bracket broke while there and being removed... Ah! I am so glad that I bought the “heavy duty” mounts... You might have had to send me flowers instead of reading this!
A ride to Yosemite coming up... I am ready... we are ready... I even took a night ride to the adjacent campground!... Make sure that my seven headlights are working... all is fine.
Check it out in the Blog...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Lots of "WOW"... Yosemite, CA.*










Lots of “WOWS”... Yosemite, CA.

Why did it take 18 hours from camp to Yosemite and back??? I am still wondering in amazement...
Great company... too many pictures taken... incredible roads and tired eyes from all the witnessed wonders. 
Is there ever any bad weather here?... Perfect. 
We are laying low today... real low! Getting ready to move to Cupertino tomorrow putting us closer to SF... and “that” will be a change for us. Are we going to do the tourist thing?... will see.
But Yosemite, part I anyhow, the start... is in the Blog... 

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I'm about to pass out from all that beauty.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

*Re: A "must" do loop... CA.*

One quick question for you? Is Spirit a service dog? I was under the impression that dogs other than service dogs are not allowed in the national parks (But are in the national forests.)?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More on Yosemite... part II, CA.*

Thank you...
No, Spirit is NOT a service dog. Dogs are allowed on a leash, not on hiking trails however... That is also slowly changing as people have been leaving their dogs in cars... you know the results!!!










More on Yosemite... Part II, CA.

The rest of the story as we take up residence in Cupertino...
We already have been to a Birthday Gathering with the South Bay Riders... and with the same named group a great ride that took us on some beautiful roads, including seeing for the first time in seven month since we left... the Pacific Ocean!!! 
But that is for the next time... more on Yosemite on the Blog.

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

*Re: More on Yosemite... part II, CA.*

Very cool.  I'm glad to know that the rules have been changed. My Mal is a SD in training and unfortunately, CO law doesn't have a provision for that (I think- trip's not till August and I haven't verified that yet), so we were going to board him for our trip this summer, but if he can at least come along on the driving portions, we can just day-board him for the very few hikes we'll do.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A day in San Francisco... CA.*










A day in San Francisco... CA.

With well chosen hours the traffic was light, with clear skies and hardly any haze blown away by the winds, it was however an emotional day to go back into San Francisco... It has been over three years... 
The City had put on its best composure yesterday, helping out for clear pictures... and some narrative which are up now on the Blog.

Be well...

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## Proud Grama (May 22, 2007)

*Re: On to the Gold Country of CA...*



beemerchef said:


> This picture is now my favorite!!! A couple nights ago...
> Well... rocks in your body... just was not meant for them to be there!!!
> Thanks for the kind words...
> 
> ...


This is one of the most beautiful pictures I have seen! I'm just so enticed by your journey.

I have been to every place that you have mentioned so far, as a child, or just recently (grand canyon). I remember the Sequoia Trees, I remember us driving thru them... oh thank you for the wonderful memories you have brought back to me.

God be with you and Spirit on the remainder of your journey. If you ever get out to the East Coast, I'd love to meet you.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A loop through Santa Cruz... CA*

Thank you very much....










A loop through Santa Cruz... CA.

More upper body workout on the rig today... sweepers, curves, tight curves... hair pins...
California has it in abundance and more! Some great blue skies... some wet and cold fog... I am learning to add and subtract clothing in a heartbeat... Every few mile has is own weather pattern!
Considering Santa Cruz was not too far... I am not exaggerating! 
It was great ride, with a new tire on the sidecar and disc brake functioning close to perfection all day... (that is another story... for another day...), what more can one ask...
More of it on the Blog... 

Till next time...

You be well...

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: A loop through Santa Cruz... CA*

Welcome to san francisco! Lovely city! Did you guys just go around the city? Or did you go to any of the dog friendly places? Were they nice'? (we live in SF and want our puppy to have friends...)

Have fun in Santa Cruz.. Have fun in California!

Good luck!
-Ali

I am still in amazement of all the awesome pictures!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thoughts, Bits and Pieces from SF, CA.*

Thanks Ali... one week... back for more soon...










Thoughts, Bits and Pieces from SF, CA.

Ready... ready... to go back to the Mountains! The Sierras... space please!!! No more traffic lights... traffic period! John said... “you see what you are missing...”. NOT...
But this week has been great, culminating with great company last night over dinner in North Beach... what more can one wish for!
And some pictures not posted before... as I call them... Bits and Pieces... all on the Blog.

Have a great... long weekend. 

Be well...

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com Our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The California Delta...*










The California Delta...


The Delta Sunset... Space Odyssey... not quite!
Near Walnut Grove, by the levee... by one of the rivers as there are many as we found out this afternoon!
Preceded by a ride to Somerset for a great Rib dinner... company... and laughter!
We are getting back into our space... I feel it!
More on the Blog...

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: The California Delta...*

Oh so beautiful!!!I read your blog some.. ooh soo exciting! Good luck! 

-Ali


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

That's so gorgeous! It looks like there's a reflection of two extra suns in the picture.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Locke, old town of the Delta... CA*










Locke, an old Chinese Delta town, and some new friends… CA

One of course never realize the importance of anything till, in this case, they are about to loose it!… my old faithful lap top! So we have gone through the motions of moving every thing over… a new one, not an easy task… even for me watching my good friend Brian doing his “magic”.
Windows Vista?… Like taming a new wild animal… to say the least!
And a ride in a very interesting little and old Chinese town… I met some people that keep going back as if magnetized by its “space”.
Many pictures of the town, bumping into a rider with who I had corresponded… (what would be the chances!!!) 
This new laptop is like a stiff pair of new shoes!… it is all on the Blog however…

Till then…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Locke, old town of the Delta... CA*

Coool pics! Sorry to hear about your Ms.Hp Computer.Its hard . And it will take time to get used to vista , no worries. 

Goodluck!
-Ali


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*At the track... and Point Reyes, CA.*










At the track… and Point Reyes, CA

Good times as always, that is if you discard the windy conditions that are always prevailing here. Some nice cars and rigs at the track… If you are going to have some toys… these people are on top of it!!!
Point Reyes, a nice little town with some great broken down back roads to the Lighthouse…
All in a day’s work… all in the Blog.

Be well till next time…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: At the track... and Point Reyes, CA.*

Oh wow thats really beautifull!!! I will have to read some blog posts when I get more time

-Ali 
Wow that pic is amazing!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics but would be better if the dog was in there he just makes such a great model!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Point Reyes Lighthouse, CA*



xoxluvablexox said:


> That's so gorgeous! It looks like there's a reflection of two extra suns in the picture.


It was the reflection from a double window pane that made it look like it did... no space travel yet... 












The Point Reyes Lighthouse, CA

300 steps down and 300 steps up… that is to the lighthouse…
It is a fine ride and a fine view worth coming back to and spending much more time, specially hiking to the beach for the day.
That is the rest of the story from the other day, this State is so full of wonders, including Tioga Pass which we rode yesterday… 
Wonder if some members of the V Strom Forum that attended their Reno Gathering and themselves rode Tioga Pass on Saturday afternoon are here… I have something not too nice to say about them… 
Enjoy the view on the Blog…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I've never seen that sky look like that before! That's so beautifull!!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Tioga Pass... CA*










Tioga Pass… CA

A much anticipated ride since our last visit to Yosemite, the big loop through Tioga Pass, to 395 north and back through Lake Tahoe and Sacramento. Another ride not to miss, be ready for some photography as every curve is a new scenery. Many other riders going their own way, a popular destination. It was a long day since we came back that evening, 
a bit tired… but rewarded mentally from the ride.
The story and pictures on the Blog.

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Route 84, the Delta... CA*










We sure spend a lot of time on such a short stretch of road… a few hours to cover the 18 mile round trip. There is just something about those 9 miles… different crops, the trees lining the road, the water pumps in old trucks running 24/7, the best for my sight?… the sprinklers themselves… you can hear them too as the traffic is minimal…
We did participate… “we”… at the “Good Morning Sacramento” TV show… channel 31, CBS… fast and faster one needs to be!!! But we had a great time… they ate… we did not!
I have the video link on the Blog…
Be well…

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Route 84, the Delta... CA*

wow! both pics sooo beautiful!cool!!!

-Ali 

happy summer!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*To the California Lost Coast...*










Thanks... you must know the Lost Coast!

To the California Lost Coast…
Hard to post anything when in transit, specially when having to backtrack, actually push forward to load up on fuel and food and return… The Lost Coast of California is a surprise… How can such a vast area of this State be so desolate… rugged at the same time… I would call it “raw”.
The next leg is to Seattle… but a few days here first! Looking forward to meeting Andy and his family… including the many dogs… I think Spirit will be in Heaven!
The route and some pictures are on the Blog by now…

Enjoy and be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More of the California Lost Coast...*











More of the California Lost Coast…

We like it here… a lot! Scenery, just a few campers, the beach everyday… awesome roads and, yes again, a Sunset every night!
Hope you are not tired of them yet… however… I will give you a break on them and take one myself too!
I also decided to offer my services!… Beemerchef is for hire! That is as a Personal Chef… dinners… parties… even classes, yes, to you... If and when in your area… or we can plan to be in your area. I am excited about this… I have been missing that part of my life.
The Giant trees… the Beach… Spirit posing… all in the Blog with a new look… You like it?… My idea… You don’t like it?… Brian’s idea, Mr Computer…

You be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The last Sunset, a true Gift... CA*










The last Sunset, a true Gift… CA


We had to jump the gun as they say… and leave this am for Seattle. Exciting times ahead which will make this Journey a better one… a safer one.
The last sunsets from last night… more big trees… you are all lucky that we actually left as I might not have spared you!
From somewhere in Oregon right now… posted on the Blog.

Be well…

and remember… Beemerchef is for hire when in your area
www.personalchefara.com

Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Such tallent and I am so glade to see the dog back!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rig maintenance in Seattle... WA*

Hummmm Jen?... Spirit was always with me... did you mean something else?










Rig maintenance in Seattle… WA

They say it rains a lot here, in Seattle, and it must. It has been overcast, but we have been too busy taking the rig apart to notice much of it.
The great news is that “Old Faithful‘s” transmission is fine… it is a big load off my mind. 

The dogs are having a blast playing, sometimes hard but always friendly.
It is nice to see Spirit having a friend… I often thought about getting him a companion… but… where would he fit in the sidecar! I had a chance of it the other day when I was offered a Pit puppy!… white with black lips and an L marking on her neck.. Named “Lips”!

No riding for a while… trying to stay busy to distract me from the thought of missing my daily ritual!… won’t be long.

Will post the progress on the Blog with everything else that is and will be going on.

Be well…

Don’t forget Beemerchef is for hire when in your area…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: A quick long ride through Zion NP., UT.*

You are so incredibly lucky. What a wonderful way to spend life. You have a lovely travel companion as well. I love the goggles on the dog to keep her eyes safe. Have you had any trouble taking your Pitbull with you? So many fearful people out there. Can we come along next time? Just Kidding.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Awesome a doggy friend!
Seatle is beautiful! What an AMAZING and inspiring trip.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Heading back to Seattle...*










Heading back to Seattle… 

Mind games that Spirit is here… I hear and feel him, at the same time I get this “drop the stomach” notion at times… I will have to endure this two more days till our eyes meet again. Patience… I think more than that will be needed.
1100 miles or so to go which will see me back in Seattle Saturday, not Friday as I had planned on. Driving is not my favorite past time!
Had to be done… much more ahead.
Enjoy the pictures in the Blog… as I finally stopped to actively find an Internet connection and take some time to write.

Be well…

Beemerchef for hire if and when in your area!


Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## taurus (May 16, 2007)

hey i live in seattle, i'd like to come see the dog if time lets us
i know your probably busy, but if you plan on going to a park out here somewere let me know


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Rig maintenance in Seattle... WA*



beemerchef said:


> Hummmm Jen?... Spirit was always with me... did you mean something else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love seeing the dog in the pics!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Rig maintenance in Seattle... WA*

Oh beautiful pictures! Right now my favorite one was the one under reply title " More of the California Lost Coast... " Beautiful!

Woo!
-ALi


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Back to Seattle... reunited!*

Hey Taurus... I am back here... pm me and I will give you my ph# or vice versa... would be nice, unless we can wait till my rig is done... I have no wheels per say right now!












Back in Seattle… reunited!

Feels good to be with my buddy again… even if he was a bit angry! How dare you leave me behind! Feels good to see… the rig again. Did I just say that or did Andy threatened me if I did not write this? The garage door was closed when I pulled in… good thing!
It is all good… all of it! Tired… too much driving…
The rest is on the Blog… 

Be well…

Beemerchef is for hire if and when in your area…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Back to Seattle... reunited!*

Yay Seattle!!!!!
Awwwwwwwww Spirit is tooo adorable and cute!!!
Haha!
good luck!
-Ali


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Idling near Seattle... WA*










Idling near Seattle… WA

One day at the time brings us closer to the new roads ahead of us… We are here thought, so laid back… further than most houses from the main road it feels like we are indeed camping out… the dogs are having a blast and much work ahead for both Andy and I… as I have been allowed to help!!! Yes…
A nice walk right here and some thoughts in the Blog…

Be well… 

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: A quick long ride through Zion NP., UT.*

Wow, you have an amazing camera, what kind of camera is it?


----------



## LabLover47 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: A quick long ride through Zion NP., UT.*

yeah seriously, these pictures are very crisp


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A Birthday in Seattle... WA*








Thanks... I use a Pentax A20, great little pocket camera, 10MP, Image stabilizer and 2 gyros at 5MP... I use it with manual settings. I also lately use a Canon 30D which also has image stabilizer in its lense... glad that you like the pictures...



A Birthday in Seattle… WA

We are at a stand still tonight… Friday night… parts have not showed up as just about everything else has been done, reinforced… need the shocks back to get the rest going… all three of them! Managed to cook a nice dinner last night having come across a Cooper River Sockeye Salmon… fresh… caught Sunday. Some errands… more tomorrow again and will check out the town… “Enumclaw”…
It has been REALLY nice to get best wishes from so many! A real treat I assure you…
When are we getting back on the road? Most likely Wednesday… not a good day for it considering the Holiday weekend, but… 
More on the Blog…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Enumclaw... WA*










Enumclaw… WA

I don’t know about Spirit… but I can taste and see the finish line suddenly! If it was not for the rebuilt shocks shipped from Georgia ground instead of air… we would have been rolling by Monday for sure… Now? Maybe Tuesday evening… pull a late one! 
Anyhow I cannot leave this town till I have a piece of a pie from the “Pie Goddess”… You can see her on the Blog…

Till later… you be well…

Ara & Spirit

… and don’t forget, if and when in your area… would love to cook for you!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Great pics, Ara!!! What a cute boxer pup Spirit was playing with...I'm off to read more of your blog! Be safe!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rolling again... Mt Rainier, WA*

Thanks BoxMeIn...










Rolling again… Mt Rainier, WA

Savoring the moments each mile with an incredible handling rig, Mt Rainier’s breathtaking beauty, snow in July, incredible weather, great company, a happy Spirit… what more would I ask for! I must have done something right to deserve all this. What an accomplishment on Andy’s part to have spend unselfishly so many hours reconstructing the rig from ground up… There is Karma, I cannot ignore it. It makes me await the future with excitement as the times to come can only be filled with the great pictures of a life that can only have more positive aspects…
More pictures on the Blog…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A fun taste of Seattle.... WA*










A fun taste of Seattle… WA

Noah… RattytoAustin… this one is for you guys! Thanks for the company and the entertainment… also for Woody from “Woody’s Wheels” for introducing us to a delightful friend of yours… Meg.
It was a fun day… quite different from the ordinary… There will be more of those I am sure as we are moving near by tomorrow waiting for some mail to follow me… 
Maybe too many pictures today?… Oh well… enjoy them in the Blog…

Be well… as always… 

… and remember, if in your area, would love to cook for you… I can do that!

Ara & Spirit


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like you have a lot of fun. Great pictures man


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Just like a maiden voyage... WA*

We do.... most of the time!...  










Just like a maiden voyage…. WA

Not having my usual Internet connection has been enjoyable… seems like “we” have much more time… a double edge sword however… the jury is still out. This feels as part II of the Journey… everything has been fixed… redone… realigned… I just wish I was more mechanically inclined as I have, it seems like, done my share of damage and ill repairs…
The sights are incredible… camping by ourselves… only silence… only the birds in concert… 
Sunsets on the hills… and more on the Blog…

You be well…

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog....


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More of Washington State...*











More local riding and stuff… WA

The word on everyone’s mind is HOT… 104 degrees today… uncomfortable after being used to some cool weather. Have to watch Spirit closely, stay under cover or keep moving. After a day at Dauntless, having the sidecar’s disc brake reworked on, great results by the way, courtesy of Jay, we even went up the pass to… I thought… lay on the snow and cool off. But no more snow! All has melted, except on the peaks of course. 
More on the website… 

Be well…

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog...


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Breathless pictures man.  Awesome!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Mt St Helen weekend... WA (part I)*










Mt St Helen weekend… WA (part I)

What a coincidence to be on the same route and destination as the Northwestern Moto Guzzi riders… we end up camping close by and enjoying their food and company… Learned a couple cooking tips… after all these years… a ride to Mt St Helen…
Today however I have written some thoughts about Life and this Journey following some interesting conversations with other riders… tomorrow will be about the weekend… all on the website. Lets think about this as a two part… to Mt St Helen…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Mt St Helen weekend... WA (part I)*

I'm so jealous of your cool bike and sidecar. Don't think I've mentioned that recently.  A local bike shop has a really cool old triumph with sidecar for sale and I had to sit on it and imagine Indy or Mal in the sidecar. (Then I sighed at the price tag and went home and sulked.)


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I wonder if the car on the triumph was a watsonville?... they are gorgeous... and pricey... just remember... you only live once! If you are serious about it I can put you in touch with sidecar forums that have a flea market where you can find reasonable prices...










Up Mt St Helen… WA (part II)

Does not seem that I can write it all in one page or so… too many pictures also… It was a great weekend being close by the Northwest Guzzi riders… a great and kind group of riders… After all, I was the outsider!
I will leave my feelings toward Mt St Helen for the next time… eerie… transcending deep thoughts… ground zero of a 9/11 with Mother Nature responsible for such destruction and taking so many lives…
In the meantime you can check out how to make an omelet in a ziplock bag… and the sights of this Tropical like forest we have been in… all on the website.

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

Cmon , lets not let this thread die!!!!!! Amazing pictures! Cute Dogs! Awesome Places! ALL too goood!and great!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Seeing Mt St Helen is believing!... WA*

I must have missed something... why would the thread die?...










Seeing Mt St Helen is believing… WA

We finally have made it to the Olympic Peninsula which will start riding tomorrow… seems to be a lot of riders going around… most heavily packed… must be a destination… 
But today is about the last day up Mt St Helen… I promise this is the end of it… with the salmon and a little dish of my own… a favorite that I have been craving since I left Georgia… 
All on the website… 
Enjoy and be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Seeing Mt St Helen is believing!... WA*

Maybe next summer- this year, my goal is to take the MSF course before the end of the year and learn to drive a REGULAR bike first.  I lurk on a couple of sidecar forums on Yahoo, too.


----------



## AtheistDog (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Seeing Mt St Helen is believing!... WA*

I don't know why it would die , but it was on page 3! lol I make everything more dramatic than it already is.

omg that looks soo tasty!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Olympic Peninsula... WA*










Olympic Peninsula… WA


The forecast is rain and more rain… I do ride in the rain and so does Spirit… This would be a good time to test his cover at higher speeds and of course his raincoat! We end up in Port Townsend yesterday, today’s plan was to see the ocean, also the rain forest maybe as there is so much to see here. This forecast is of the same for the coming three days… in the meantime you can read about yesterday, the ride, meeting some BARF riders and the worse of the 10 best voted cheeseburger! I just cannot figure that one out yet…
The roads are great here, the feel of the land even better, the locals are friendly and the view, well… you will have to see the website for it.

Be well… 

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Lake Cushman and back... WA*










Lake Cushman and back… WA

Miles and miles of logging roads to ride around here, we did some with Jim for most of the day as the rain was on and off sparing us a bit.
It is relaxed… laid back… not much of a choice as the rain gear never dries out. Better days are in the forecast to ride on the other side of the Peninsula ans see the Ocean again.
The rig is doing great, solid, and as Jim rides an identical one we took some time to inspect each other’s ride… 
There is an oyster Farm just across the street… we had some… and more, all on the website.
You be well… send us some sunshine.

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Th SUN is back... WA*










The SUN is out… WA

It is news when the SUN is out… added energy from its rays… smiles are all around… on the ride we went, up Hurricane Ridge, real energizing. I say we, as besides Spirit, Mike with his V Strom joined us… and… smart, rode behind us! At least he did not have to wait. 
Many riders out today, I can tell they are camping from the gear strapped on… have no clue where they are going… I think it is the sunshine… everyone must be in shock… feeling great!… as we are. Even the ones stopped are not talking!!!
A chicken recipe template… figure that one out!… and more pictures on the website.

Till next time and always… be well.

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome pics keep us updated with them! Love them!! 

By the way i know its unrealistic but you should go to Hawaii for some time (maybe on ship with your dog and motorcycle) it'd be a great experience there!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Olympic Peninsula loop... WA*












The Olympic Peninsula loop… WA

A long riding day for us considering we stop often… for Spirit you know… and what a great day it was! With the windshield removed I am still amazed at the difference in the handling, speeds and gas mileage…
The loop is awesome and I do now understand why so many bikes pass by here never to be seen backtracking. Beautiful coastline, Indian Reservation little town, friendly people… how can they not be when they see Spirit wearing his Doggles… 
I even made an illegal U turn right on 101, never seeing the Ranger parked across the road… decided I better have an excuse and ask her for some phony directions before getting a ticket… she was laughing her head off when she saw him!!! Spirit… the savior… not a word about the U turn!
And much more of this great day on the website…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Amazing! Thanks for the photos and words.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The road to Neah Bay and more... WA*

Hawaii... hummm... maybe with some pantoons and the side we could propel ourselves there?... 












The road to Neah Bay and more… WA


What a day! How come many had told me to skip 112 to Neah Bay when I find it one of the most picturesque and challenging road on the Peninsula?… Trying to keep it a secret?
Some sand sculptures in Port Angeles… and the best meet? Zak and Duchesse… 3 years on the road… this is when one can say “a picture is worth a thousand words”. 
Breakfast with some great Adv Riders before their 3 to 4 day take off for a big circle of the land here… what else?… Just have to see it all in the website… 

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website in colors...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Neah Bay.... WA*











Neah Bay… WA


Just have to post another picture of Duchesse and Spirit in their respective vehicles… It is just too good to pass it up!
After parting we made it to Neah Bay, an excellent riding road that will keep you on your toes all the way to the end. The end?… calm, serene… isolated, a true retreat if you want to get away from it all.
We are already packing today some (I am anyhow!) as we will be leaving the area tomorrow morning… we have been in the Seattle area for over a month! I has been good to us… Columbia River… Oregon’s High Deserts will be our next destination as we are slowly headed back south for the winter… no rush!
More pictures on the website…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*To the Columbia River... OR/WA*










To the Columbia River… WA/OR

A couple days by this river and on to some BLM land in Oregon’s High Deserts, south of Hell’s Canyon (???), near the town of Oxbow, which actually is right on the Idaho/Oregon border. I have stopped just wandering toward the next destination, sometimes not knowing where to stop is bringing up some unpleasant surprises, like hours of “finding” that right spot! With all the information available on the Internet and Map software, there is no reason no to.
Pretty busy area here, buses… RV’s… all sightseeing the falls, the hydro electric plants, the windsurfers, the Lewis and Clark trail which is everywhere… We joined them! Playing Tourist for a couple days, enjoyable and at the same time learning some facts about this area.
You can read all about the first part of our stay on the website… 

Enjoy… and be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## newman (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome............ I think that's the only word that I can use to describe your magnificant journey... Though I am looking forward to seychelles Island.

Happy traveling


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have often thought I would be happier just packing up the dogs and traveling around as you are. (I think I might be part nomad. ) 

Since I am not in a position to do that right now, I am living vicariously through you. Boy, am I having a good time. 

The pictures you post are absolutely gorgeous. Keep 'em coming. 

Stay safe.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More of the Columbia River... WA/OR*

Thanks for the comments... hope to see you down the road sometime... this Life is a one way Journey... just remember that! I try...











More of the Columbia River… WA/OR

Once again we have been transported to the Desert. Oregon’s High Deserts, on the Snake River bordering Idaho, near the town of Oxbow. Once again this morning I am listening to the silence while sipping on my home roasted Coffee… watching the sun slowly making its mark. I could not help being emotional as the landscape slowly changed yesterday. Yes, the bright greens are gone, the cool temperatures of the Olympic Peninsula have warmed up, but I now realize that the Desert is my element. This is where I feel at home.
Today’s Blog is the continuation of our loop by the Columbia River, a couple days ago, about 300 miles back. Beautiful water falls, wind surfers braving 30 to 40 mph winds as we also did!
Enjoy the pictures… and be well.

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Hells' Canyon... OR/ID*










Hell’s Canyon… OR/ID


Sometimes all falls in place even better than imagined. Along the Snake River, by a little town called Oxbum, the BLM campsites are the best I have ever experienced. It is 6am, nice and cool, even during the day the heat has not been too bad, this would be actually the time to ride. The nice breeze has taken the smoke away, the nearest camper is about one mile away, that might change on the weekend, and again, long overdue, I can listen to the silence…
So many different destinations from here. We did ride to Hell’s Canyon Dam, the little town of Halfway, will probably get up the Mountains a bit later on today toward Joseph and check out the Lookout, which road has just reopened yesterday. 
This the Oregon High Desert with an incredible variety of terrains which holds its own against any other Desert.
Our first days here, on the website…

Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Halfway, to Joseph and some thoughts... OR*










Halfway, to Joseph and some thoughts… OR

Camping here by the Snake river in such isolation and serenity seems to have brought up so many thoughts regarding life itself and the path that I am on. I write about it, they are personal thoughts, friends have asked me how can I expose them all so publicly, I do, there is nothing to hide… If anything they might help others dig deep into themselves and in turn communicate them with their own friends and loved one, maybe appreciate their own path a bit more and take the time to “smell the roses”! It brings up such a calm feeling when one can really stay in touch with themselves without the burden of the daily grind… something to try. It will only bring up the reality of it all… maybe help taking some decisions that might not have been otherwise!
The riding also continues here, such little traffic, such beautiful roads where the sights and the smells take over any other present senses.
Halfway is a great little town… all with some pictures here…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A Diamond in the rough... OR*










Diamond in the rough… OR

I always try to come up with a title that would be fitting… this one is! Seems like I just can’t sit back in this area… between going to Halfway to eat at Mimi’s… riding along the Snake River… Hells Canyon… an old friend in Joseph… the Farmer’s market… an organic Peach Orchard… it just does not stop! Tomorrow was planned to be a totally, I call it, “veggie” day… you know, do nothing day… but it is HOT again, unbearable during the day and it is time to move a few miles to some cooler temps… Just a few miles!
In the meantime my front Ohlin shock has decided to sip oil again… might have to take a quick run to?… Portland?… Bend?… Clarkston?… to have it fixed… If anyone knows of an Ohlin service shop near by… please let me know… 
Enjoy the colors on the website…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow!! That's about all I can come up with, there are no words to describe some of the photos. The scenery is awesome. Do you have an agenda for this trip or is it a magical mystery tour?

Ride fast, play hard, stay safe!


----------



## WhippetsOwnMe (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: A quick long ride through Zion NP., UT.*

Your dog is stunning! WOW a pittie beauty... lucky you! Such a pal to share these things with. I have lived the same way. If you want to see my pictures of my life on the road from east to west and north to south from Badlands to Times Square, let me know!

PS they all have dogs in them of course


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More Halfway... OR*










More Halfway… OR

With still much unexplored roads in this area we have just moved to some cooler grounds. No surprise as I understand now why they call it “Hells Canyon”… a bit unbearable… when you are riding and hot air hits your face… it’s time to go on. We have settled near Halfway, maybe we are just getting too comfortable near this small town. Population… 350. Still working on the logistics about getting 3 new tires and a front shock fixed from a small oil leak… The logistics about living on the road!
Another recipe… a failed dinner (not mine!)… all on the website.

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...

Forgot to ask you, yes, I would love to see the pictures... PM me a link? That would be great... Still need to see the Badlands some day...

Be well and Thanks... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Life in the slow lane... OR*










Life in the slow lane… OR

Waiting for tires… they seem to vanish a bit faster by their end and so, staying local… Back to the Peach Orchard and getting healthier by the minute on this diet of fresh and delicious produce available around here. I almost feel like I am going to a cleansing of both the soul and the body! The temps are not letting down, they are calling for some clouds soon which will cool things off, in the meantime Spirit has a real hard time with the heat… and then he also has a real hard time with the cold! Life is rough for short hair dogs. Will need to find a good source for some warm coats for the winter coming up soon. Finally posting a few pictures from our visit to the Interpretive Oregon Trail Center where I learned a lot about the hardships of the Pioneers… “rough” does not begin to describe their own Journey.
All on today’s website…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A bunch of old buildings... OR*










A bunch of old buildings… OR

More than $20 million dollars have come out of this town while busy with more than 1000 miners! We stopped downtown… on the dirt road where now silence was the only dividend of that fortune found years ago. Some buildings still stand with no one around… much to think about! 
A summer recipe considering all the fresh produce I cannot get enough around here… and that about does it for today!

Some of the pictures have been processed with a new HDR software I have been trying… time consuming. The jury is still out… what do you think?

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The road to Fish Lake... OR*










The road to Fish Lake… Or

Finally tomorrow am my front shock should be off the bike in the hands of GP Suspension… I am actually posting this from Oregon City… where we are spending the night at Tom’s and Sue’s house, “Road Rash” on Adv Rider!… a great time, including Spirit with his new girl friend Sandy… he gets around doesn’t he?
But today’s Blog is about our little excursion up to Fish Lake… at a bit above 6000 feet, one of the most serene, peaceful and beautiful area I have experienced yet.
We will be back to camp by tomorrow night… in the meantime you can check out the pictures on the website…

Be well….

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The road to Fish Lake... OR*

Great Pictures. Good luck on your quest with your dog companion. Hope you find what your journey brings.


----------



## Mightyshell (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: On the road, 89N through AZ and Utah...*

Hi There
I'm new to the site and would just like to say I'm dazzled by your pictures. You are a skilled photographer. I'm from Tucson, Arizona and we are proud of our State and our Grand Canyon. It seems spirit has a great time traveling with you on your cycle. My dog Bear would be afraid of the roar of the engine. Please write


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*To Portland and back... OR*











To Portland and back… OR

Adventure Rider Forum has a great thread called “the tent space” where whoever can offer shelter, a room, a bed, tools… whatever they can for the passer by riding through if needed, does. I rarely use it… have in the past when broken down with great experiences ending up with great new friends. This was the case again a couple days ago when I needed to have my front Ohlin shock rebuilt by GP Suspension in Oregon City… great guys by the way… (seems that everything is “great” today!!!). We stayed with Tom and Sue (Road Rash and Tequila Girl… there has to be a story or two here!) making our outing so much more pleasant and easy. Thank you guys… and Sandy… and Glenn (Geode) for having started this great thought on the Forum.
A quick 800 miles round trip through rain and cold and a head wind for a while… it was all part of riding! At the end… a great sunset, Mother Nature had the palette out and was not sparing any colors…
The whole story is here… 

Be well… 

Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you planning on visiting anywhere other than Oregon? Did I miss Arizona? Where are those pictures? How about places like Texas and Wyoming? 

When you're living vicariously through someone you have great expectations


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I dread the day when you say you have come to the end of your journey, even if just for a brief hat hangin'. I've been enthralled and enlightened by your words and pictures. I dream of it some nights! <pat on the head for Spirit>

Guess when you've covered the west coast, you'll have to start over up he-ah in Maine, "Ayuh"! We'll have a lobstah waitin' fer ya


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

BellaPup said:


> I dread the day when you say you have come to the end of your journey, even if just for a brief hat hangin'. I've been enthralled and enlightened by your words and pictures. I dream of it some nights! <pat on the head for Spirit>
> 
> Guess when you've covered the west coast, you'll have to start over up he-ah in Maine, "Ayuh"! We'll have a lobstah waitin' fer ya


That was very nice of you to write... even if we stay in one place, as we will this winter (maybe!) in Big Bend Texas... there will always be many places to explore and write about... about Spirit... food... Life... you name it...

Be well... are you familiar with Big Bend, TX?


Renoman... we started this last October from Georgia... there are about 165 blogs or so and more than 3000 pictures for you to catch up with... We will be back in Texas actually soon... Thanks for asking.

You all be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Kleinschmidt loop... OR*











The Kleinschmidt Grade… OR

You try typing that one a few times!… Great loop through Oxbow, Cuprum and Council, Cambridge and back here. Empty roads for the most parts, dirt and gravel but made for Buick… besides that height… vertigo problem on the grade, it was another fine day. A big piece of banana cream pie that almost put me to sleep halfway back and some history of the area… all on the website.

Be well… Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

165 blogs???? 3000 pictures????? I'll try to catch up, but I hope there won't be a test afterwards


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A great loop... OR*










A great loop… OR

If you have any kind of vehicle that would slightly do some mild off road riding, driving… this loop is a great one, not to be missed. It will take you from some of the least visited part of the Snake River to more deserted roads going up Lookout Mountain and finally back to the start. A little bit of gravel, sand, rocks, ruts… you name it! A few thousands of feet elevation change… all this in one day… who would have known this! In Oregon.
I narrated the pictures today the best I could… enjoy the website…



Be well

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Everything is a compromise... OR*










Everything is a compromise… OR

Evolution?… Getting older? Straying from true form? From tent and riding every single mile of a Journey to trailering and living in an RV…
I have had issues with those facts truly, I think I have come to terms with it, I have to if we want to continue living on the road for many more years, that is the big difference versus traveling.
I thought I would show you a bit how we now live… I am not complaining… hot water, shower, cooking with more ease… even a freezer! A few pictures here…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*so many more roads... OR*










So many more roads… OR


There is no lack of roads, doable roads, here in Eastern Oregon, this also includes Western Idaho. With no end to it… The weather had held up beautifully, nice, specially for the coming County Fair and Rodeo coming up this weekend… never been to one and I am looking forward to this new page of experiences. I wonder if Spirit is also?… could he make maybe new friends?
More pictures on the website…

Be well…

Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*What really matters... OR*










What really matters… OR

I admit, a lot of time for introspect while living on the road… specially when discarding what does not matter. One become’s sensitive to its surroundings and own desires on how to live. It is a raw life more than ever, the tasks do not vanish, but a certain concept of freedom increases.
We also had a visit from a friend I had not seen in 3 years or more, a little ride up a Lookout point which had been closed due to the fires… I am learning how to create web pages to incorporate a magazine within my Blog which I will name “my first hundred years’… it is all here…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*My first Rodeo... Halfway, OR*











My first rodeo… Halfway, OR


From the Deserts and Canyons to this small town of Halfway, experiencing my first Rodeo and Fair was a great experience. Population 350, grown to maybe a thousand for the weekend, it was all about family, kids and friendships. A total “feel good” three days. No Nintendo here, no electronics… but horses and livestock with fathers, mothers and their kids portraying this lifestyle unfound in the big city. 
So many picture opportunities here… I had a blast with the camera, people and the animals… great people!

Be well…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More Rodeo... OR*












This is one Blog I really enjoyed posting, at the same time as much as I felt welcomed, I also felt a bit as I was watching from the other side of the window. The “family” presence was so strong and in retrospect I have looked deeply at my own life these past couple of days… I cannot help feeling a sense of envy… feeling a missing link… as Spirit and I are such a small family ourselves… too small! But… such is life you know.
So I could not fit 3 days of Rodeo and Fair in one Blog! More of it today, including some of the Parade, the little guys riding… wild lambs, more Livestock being sold at auction meaning sometimes a substantial income for those kids. On the whole, a total family affair. I’ll spare you a third day!
We have not done any riding these past few days! How strange… just walking back and forth to watch it all.
6 more days and we will start the long way down to Big Bend, Texas. As much as I will miss Halfway, I am looking forward to it. We were there for 3 weeks a while back and barely scratched the surface, hopefully the photography also will be exciting.
Enjoy the pictures…

Be well…



Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Under the weather... OR*










Under the weather… OR


Trying to keep my composure today… yesterday… how quickly one can succumb to a bit of illness! At least take a walk through town I thought… a good thing with good weather. My mail arrived, bumped into some riders exploring the area on some very cool bikes and some good Karma which I wrote about on the website.
Change of plans, and then again more changes and changes… We are leaving for Texas tomorrow am via Sacramento to visit with my friend Brian and his family… and learn some computer stuff! Not my favorite hobby, but, I have to learn to be self sufficient when I start adding an Index on my website so one can navigate and find recipes and routes I have taken… It will be a slow road, don’t expect it overnight, but it will get done…
Poor Spirit is stuck with me not going anywhere… good thing I have not heard a complain… yet.


Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Placerville... CA*










Placerville… CA

Back into the thick of life… compared with Halfway! So this is where everyone has been hiding this past month. Terlingua, Texas… he we come. But first, some tutorial from my friend Brian, I am going to be Internet literate very soon, I just feel bad that he has to put up with me these coming days…
Used the “tent space” again, from Adv Rider’s Forum… camped here on 40 acres, gracious hosts Kurt and Evie. He even had to get his chainsaw and start clearing some room for us! Many nice people left in this world, trust me on that.
More pictures and our route is on the website.

Enjoy and be well…

Ara & Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Gold town of Coloma... CA*











The Gold Town of Coloma… CA

First day on the road back to Texas, Terlingua! We are both so exhausted that we stopped early, I hope for a good night sleep. I think stumbling from the High Desert of eastern Oregon to the fire smoke and smog filled air of Placerville was too great of a shock for us. Add to the day hours of computer tutorial, a totally obscure path for me, a short circuit was imminent! 
We did find time to visit the little town of Coloma, check out the remains of this old Gold Town, and that was it! I am excited about that moment, in a few days, when, as we exit the last curve approaching Terlingua, my sight will focus on
Big Bend! 
The links that I am working on are public, they are work in progress! There will not be much added till we stop moving for a bit… and I am wide open for suggestions! Check it out…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Through Mojave Desert... CA*










Not much rest, almost in Kingman today to visit… one more time… Mark and Angie’s family… maybe they will adopt us! It is only the third time we visit them…
It was hard not to stray while going through Mojave Desert… all those trails in sight, this incredible vast area, spectacular!
And I will write this here also… I would like to invite anyone “that does not” have a Blog, to send me an article, with pictures, to be published in the magazine section of the website “My first hundred years”. It could be about your pet (s), a recipes, travels, motorcycle, truck, life itself… thoughts! I only ask for it to be “G” rated… I have many young readers and there is enough garbage out there, to put it bluntly! This will give an opportunity for anyone not having the ability, yet, to see their writing on the web…
You never know, you might decide after that to have your own Blog! I think the interaction will be nice and interesting for all. No strings attached… e mail me for more information if you like.
Will be waiting…

In the meantime, you all be well… 

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see Kingman. An acquaintance of mine speaks often of Kingman and I'm dying to see it 'first hand' so to speak


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A weekend in Kingman... AZ*










A weekend in Kingman… AZ

Not a detour, but coming through Phoenix I thought we would take care of a recall that could set the cruise control unit on fire… even when parked! First appointment?… December!!! Or leave the RV there for 3 to 4 days… How about moving in a Ford dealer for a while… I guess will keep this one on the list to do. Seven years later has not caught on fire… hope it wait’s a bit longer…
Great weekend in Kingman with Mark and Angie, a great ride to the West entrance of the Grand Canyon, the family, the animals… you name it as you can read about it on the website…

You all be well… we are in transit! Oh… managed to add a recipe…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: A quick long ride through Zion NP., UT.*

Thanks for sharing these adventures you and your dog are having! Sounds like y'all are having a great time!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Arriving in Big Bend, Texas...*










Arriving in Big Bend, Texas…

Familiar roads leading to Terlingua, a couple miles from the entrance of Big Bend Park, at the same time all new feelings discovering a terrain I feel never truly experienced as we will this time.
The beat is off as the Dish is not working… first time now for 24 hrs. Worse things have happened, there is a Restaurant/Coffee Shop that has WI FI walking distance… as the last time we were here. What an irony!
The weather? Just missed a nasty storm… good timing I guess as everything rocked and rolled overnight…
So, some pictures of the Journey down here on the website, and also a new articles submitted by a 9 year old rider from Louisiana, Brandon! What a great kid… and father team.

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website…


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Arriving in Big Bend, Texas...*

have you ever been through Alabama? My grandfather saw a dog that looked like yours on the back of a motorcycle. Thanks for telling another story about being on the road! I love texas flatlands!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Big Bend articles, 1, Texas...*











The Big Bend articles, 1, Texas.

The excitement is at a new height! And here I thought after such an incredible and I need to use the word “life” in Halfway, Oregon, we would loose that space we love so much to be within. It was a long haul here to the south, took a little bit of a toll as it always does when navigating the mainstream… but Paradise has again opened its doors for us to level off and discover new sceneries, feels and friends.
I feel a bit above ground today, my steps are lighter and frame by frame I know that the days will present themselves filled with sunshine and full moons.
It was a great first day here in Terlingua, Texas… as you can read and see all about it on the website… with a new recipe and even in their own words an article on the “Miracle Inn”… 

Till next time… you all be well…

Ara & Spirit… who was not in a good mood in this picture!!!


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Website and Blog


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: A weekend in Kingman... AZ*



beemerchef said:


> A weekend in Kingman… AZ
> 
> Not a detour, but coming through Phoenix I thought we would take care of a recall that could set the cruise control unit on fire… even when parked! First appointment?… December!!! Or leave the RV there for 3 to 4 days… How about moving in a Ford dealer for a while… I guess will keep this one on the list to do. Seven years later has not caught on fire… hope it wait’s a bit longer…
> Great weekend in Kingman with Mark and Angie, a great ride to the West entrance of the Grand Canyon, the family, the animals… you name it as you can read about it on the website…
> ...


I can't find pictures of Kingman on your website. Am I missing them??


----------



## dogchukster (Sep 21, 2007)

that is a great dog you have my freind is it trained well. how long have u had it for


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Big Bend articles, part 2, Texas*










All the pictures are North of Kingman when we took a ride to the West entrance of the grand Canyon... as soon as my index is done there will be more from the previous visit...

I have had Spirit with me about 2.5 years... he was rescued at around 9 months! Cool companion to have...

The Big Bend articles, part 2, Texas

Still fairly warm in the afternoons for Spirit mainly. We took advantage of the cool morning to enter the Park for the first time and witness our first sunrise. Quiet, peaceful, it was time for much reflection on the past, the present. Suddenly all was still, only shadows moving along slowly painting and reveling the colors of the peaks surrounding us and the town of Terlingua just a few miles away. 
A ride up the Basin, had been a long time it seems like filled with so many miles across this country in between. All I can say is “it feels good!”.
Come and visit, maybe the pictures on the Blog will entice you to do the same as we do… 

Till next time… you all be well, have a great week.

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Big Bend articles, part 3, Texas*











The Big Bend articles, part 3, Texas

More of the Ghost Town, I am drawn to it, the old school, the church, the radio station… deep down I feel that Terlingua is making a comeback as some new businesses are establishing themselves, or is it only because the “season” is coming up… 
The afternoons are still hot here, any day now for the cooler weather to arrive. This is here unlike any other town I have ever been in. And to think that some just pass through, maybe stop for a meal and go on never knowing really goes on here. 
More pictures and the story on the website… and a new recipe…

Be well… Ara & spirited Spirit!


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Big Bend articles, part 4, Texas*











The Big Bend articles, part 4, Texas

Good sign, the days are starting to blend in and only sunsets and sunrises are marking the beginnings and the end, this means we are on Terlingua time… which could be symbolized by a blank clock with no hands or numbers!!! 
Kathy is back in town and my favorite hang out is now open again… how about some coffee and an “all day burrito” by the fire at around 7 in the morning watching the sun do it’s thing… will we see you there?… Holidays are coming up… better plan on it!
A ride on some nice dirt road… all in the website today.

Be well… Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The road of a thousand pictures... Texas*











The road of a thousand pictures, Texas…

No wonder I have to mostly ride alone, I think most would live me behind when it takes me a whole day to cover the 120 miles or so to Presidio and back filling the camera’s memory card!
The heat slammed on us in the afternoon, it was suddenly brutal and luckily we found some shade at a rest area. Much water is a must these days.
As I have been asked what is happening with our Journey, why am I working 3 days a week, are we settling down… the answer is NO on the settling down!… with more details in today’s Blog… it is all good, better if nothing else!

Till next time, you be well…

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More about River Road, Texas*










More about River Road, Texas

I suddenly had two dogs in the sidecar yesterday but was tool slow with the camera!!! What a sight and laughter as also I had come across some riders from San Antonio… They did make a big mistake having lunch at the wrong place instead of Kathy’s Kosmic Kaffee… The food they had instead… I will say no more!!!
Life goes on here, finally some cooler weather mixed in with some clouds, some welcome temperatures. 
More about the ride and some pictures on the website… a new recipe also has been posted, a new old recipe that is retrieved from the Blogs… things are starting to be better organized! Finally…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*La Kiva, Terlingua... Texas*










La Kiva, Terlingua… Texas

Finally some pictures of this famous lounge restaurant where I spend 3 evenings a week chatting, I mean cooking for the locals and tourists… Truly a fun place, the best choice in town for me to get to know what is going on in the area and the off the map places to ride and explore. 
Also some pictures of Sotol lookout where we spend a few hours yesterday evening just watching Mother Nature work hard on the constantly changing scenery, complete with thunder and lightning.
All in the website…

Enjoy… stop by… and be well.


Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and blog…


----------



## Anja (Oct 4, 2007)

oh this is so cute. its a traveling dog al over the place. adorable. i like his jacket.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Marfa's Gift, Texas*

Thanks Anja...










Marfa’s Gift, Texas

Did they always outdo others in Texas?… How about a town feeding everyone dinner on a Saturday evening?… and not just any food… great food! If you can next year, do not miss the Chinati and Judd Foundation Open Day in Marfa… a must! Incredibly friendly people from all over, much art, much food, much to see and experience.
Spirit, well, I had to walk away for a while as the crowd was gathering to take pictures of him… and he just sits there with his Doggles on (he will normally take them off when we stop by shaking his head!) posing…
Part one on the website, there will be more to come.

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More on Marfa, Texas*











More an Marfa, Texas

This is the second part of that great Saturday in Marfa. With all the Galleries open, the Judd buildings, a great dinner served to 3000 guests right after a storm, more Artifacts and great people we talked to, the pictures have been plentiful. 
I don’t know if we will come back to this particular area next year at this time, but you should really plan on being here for the event. It is a fun time.
I again added one more recipe, a pasta sauce with a twist, and started a series of articles on my past life in Naples when cooking for the rich! The memories are still there from a stage so different and so distant now. Interesting facts…

Be well… as always…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## staticsnana (Oct 4, 2007)

beautiful beautiful pictures! ah, to be free to do things like that. You are so so lucky to be able to do that!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Hot Springs of Big Bend, Texas*

Lucky... yes... but it also takes some doing and many sacrifices which overall after a while do not mean anything compared to the Wealth living on the road provides... Thanks...











What do you see???


The Hot Springs in Big Bend, Texas

It is still very hot for hiking at lower elevations, but at the time the Hot Springs seemed like a good destination for the day. Water is always a must, much water and shade. We made it, but the Hot Springs were covered by the rising waters of the Rio Grande! Will just need to return at a later date. The hike however was worth its scenery, the pictographs, the village remainders from the early 1900’s and one cannot forget the giant Palm tree… Spirit is getting used to the heat, he has been quite a trooper and a patient companion throughout these times.
Much more on the website…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Breath taking pics! Wish I were there to see them in real life. Pics probably don't do the beauty justice.

In the last pic I see a shark to the right about to devour a big, fluffy thing...almost like a furry dragon...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lance*











Happy Birthday Lance

Lance has always been part of this Journey on the road… this Journey of the mind on a stage constantly changing where the cast is directed only by Mother Nature. Seems to be the only unique stage I can walk on anymore in sometimes these trying days.
Life is so full of surprises, obscure events, unsuspected paths suddenly taking shape, one can only make the best of it. 
Today is Lance’s 30th Birthday with more sadness than joy. 
My emotions are also directed to all of you that share the same circumstances, I have learned over these past years that I am not the only one, having received much support, support very much welcomed and appreciated. Thank you.

You be well.

Ara

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*What do I know... (Texas)*

How about a dog with a Roman Cask (headgear) throwing flames at a shark? I know... too much imagination!










What do I know?… (Texas)


The odd vehicles (mine included, they say it is…) are lined up by the Porch for the daily Sunset and gathering of the locals… Just another day in Terlingua, Big Bend, Texas! 
Through the written support of so many, today the energy is up, some realizations are making sense, lets look around us while we are here, lets admire what has been laid out and accept the resolutions of Life when even the cards dealt are not in our favor.
It seems like it is the only choice we have…
I feel as I have a new Family in all of you after reading comments and e mails send to me. “Thank you” will never be enough words to express my gratitude. All this because of our Blog, we are getting to know each other as a community which I would not trade for anything else. 
Mixed in today are some pictures of a short little dirt road behind us called “Indian Head Trail” which has become one of my favorite hang out. Just a bunch of rocks… hope you enjoy them…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Old Maverick Rd, BB Park, Texas*











Old Maverick Rd, BB Park, Texas

I hope that you check out the Blog today and take a good look at Luna’s picture and his home. The man lived to 108 and so much wish he was around. A great smile, the man looks like someone I think we would have loved to meet and spend some time with by his humble Jackal… around the fire, maybe cooking some and listening to his stories!!! I wish so much that you would “all” have the desire and the ability to join me and start feeling the experience of being on the road as we are, senses developing as time went on and just being transported on this incredible stage. It is not about riding anymore, photography, cooking or eating… it is just about “being”.
“Terlingua Abaja” was also a stop for us on that heated day… with more pictures on the site.

You be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Santa Elena Canyon and some, BB Park, Texas*











Santa Elena Canyon and some, BB Park, Texas

This is now into the end of the day, a short hike into the Canyon, a closer look at Mule ears, a bit cut short as the heat was getting intolerable. But good news as for the first time last night I had to use the heater… finally the weather is changing and this is going to be the perfect time for some longer hikes and more comfortable day trips. About time I was thinking!
I interrupted this above “big guy” from crossing the road that day… he did not seems to be very happy about it as his moving speed increased, finally taking refuge within some vegetation… he ran but could not hide!!!
More on the site…

Be well…

Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## Wiggle_Butt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, this is an amazing journey you and your dog are on. 
How is the general public taking to your dog since it is one of those "vicious" pit bulls? (I got my first Pit Bull in '79, had one ever since.)


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*One year, 200 Blogs later... Texas*










One year, 200 Blogs later, Texas

Have we really been on the road all this time?… I asked myself this morning. There is not much sense wondering why it has gone by so fast, it has been a good year with the help of your company, and I can only enjoy “now” at any given time, but cannot hide the excitement of times to come. Spirit and I have grown attached more than ever, he has matured and gained a care free happiness that was not there before. He is now a “traveling dog”! From smell to smell he has established these months many territories… his tail has been wagging more than ever… he is a kind soul to be around.
Some, most, train their dog… we have built up a mutual understanding… we live together and I have learned… a lot from him! I guess we have trained each other…
We have been surrounded this weekend by about 150 dual sport riders, mainly from Texas, lots of pictures here… great times!

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*"Art Car"... Murals... Errands, Alpine, Tx*










“Art Car”… Murals… Errands, Alpine, Tx

Combining a great ride with errands is always the ultimate. Spirit with his yearly shots, myself with a prescription renewal and many carbs at a local Bakery proved Alpine is a great little town. The closest town to Terlingua, about 160 miles rounds trip.
And then we saw an Art Car! The Camera Van… it is something that left me speechless wondering if I should think about a new project called… “Sidecar Art”? Maybe the attention Spirit gets is enough!
Enjoy the pictures and description of it on the site…
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Am I just an old "hippie"? Tx*










Am I just an old “hippie”? Tx

We took off for the day to the Park yesterday. Much needed for the both of us, it was time to spend some time trying to answer some questions running through my mind fueled by such empty spaces. Since Spirit is not allowed on the trails we pretty much stayed on Croton Springs Rd and Paint Gap Rd, riding some, hiking some. It happens always… the magical effects of Big Bend. In a couple days actually the Mountains themselves will be our view! A good friend of mine has offered some great first row space on his property for us to stay on. So today we are packing for tomorrow’s move, Karma again has been good to us.
More on the Blog…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A Celebration "The Day of the Dead", BB, Tx*










A Celebration, “The Day of the Dead”, BB, Tx

A Mexican Holiday celebrated here in Terlingua, a friend from Louisiana, the Chili Cook Off, the Texas Two Wheel riders in the area… and you thought probably that there is never anything going on around here! 
On our way right now to the finals of the cookoff… much more on the Blog…
We have to run!!!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Chili Cookoff, Terlingua, Tx*










The Chili Cookoff, Terlingua, Texas

Terlingua has regained its composure yesterday afternoon, the many events that took place these past weeks are over. Millions of stars where shining down on us last night as the town near by was dark and quiet. We spend some time at the Chili Cookoff, the craziness was just starting as the chili’s were turned in for judging. The Showmanship competition was on its way, amazing imagination, laughter, colors and music… as always!
Spirit will pose for pictures as long as needed… it was a great sunset and no exception, he sat patiently and waited for the camera to stop its shutter noise! What a dog…
Enjoy the pictures on the Blog… there are quite a few!

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A bit of my Dog’s Life riding and living on the road…*










A bit of my Dog’s Life riding and living on the road…

We did live on 16 beautiful acres at one time in Northern Georgia when my buddy rescued me from the shelter with just a couple more days to live. I heard many people telling him not to take me because I am a Pit, so I proved him wrong for over a year now!
Life is good, the smells are good, the food is too and so is his affection and Love for me. I have my own sidecar, I get to ride and watch my other buddies walk the streets instead. Of course I have to give in often for all those pictures he takes of me, same goes for all those strangers that have never seen me riding with my goggles on… but oh! Well… small price to pay… check it out…

Thanks for the scratches you always send me…

Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More on Pinto Canyon, Texas*










More of the Pinto Canyon, Texas

More pictures of the rest of the ride from Pinto Canyon. We are planning to do it again soon, maybe even spend the night at the Chinati Hot Springs if there is such accommodations. I have not checked into it yet and the weather is suddenly changing, I was told that it is erratic here… 
Well, this is the first picture of Mr Spirit as a Biker Dog with his helmet… he is putting up with it… but he does not like it! Don’t ask… he tolerates it. Maybe he will just wear it in bad weather and on long distance rides… and you don’t want to know what happens when we stop! I now know what celebrities like him go through with the paparazzis… He is on his own… if he could only talk seriously sometimes!

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A quick tour of Lajitas, Texas*










A quick tour of Lajitas, Texas

I have always been intrigued as to the feel Lajitas would give when there… I do have a favorite spot, a short river crossing to Mexico a bit past the town, in the old days before border crossings changed that was some busy sights. But the town itself was eerie, sad, not only because of it being deserted but because its authenticity has been stripped, replaced by some “look alike” buildings trying to fool the tourists that modernism can still look old! It still made for some interesting pictures! There was no one to get in the way of the camera including specially a quick stop at the “International Airport”…
Spirit’s helmet fits better… we had to remedy to his unhappiness of the previous day… and we are planning some long… long… rides!
All on the Blog….

Till next time, you all be well… and enjoy the Sunrise!

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Old Marathon Rd loop, Texas*










Old Marathon Rd loop, Tx

We are indoor this morning, the winds blowing like mad all night had me even reset the Dish! This is the clearest skies we have ever seen so far, would make for great pictures if only the sun would come out and take this grey cast away. I think it is happening as I write this!
It was a great ride yesterday, again isolated inland roads with this time some degree of difficulty for us… a street tire in deep sand is never the best scenario!
Thinking today was Friday, I realized it was not and we have now one more day to get ready for a weekend in Alpine for the Open Gallery Night, where we will try to find a little obscure corner to spend the night! It was a customary fashion in the 60’s! Including much hitchhiking…
And yes, Spirit will have his blanket!!!
Be well… enjoy… 

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Artwalk in Alpine, Texas*










Artwalk in Alpine, Texas

Another great event in this area… the Alpine Artwalk! Nighttime open Galleries, rubbing elbows with the Artists… eating and eating again… and much chatting!
We left early in the day, the weather turning cold last night made us came back the 80 miles, missing only one deer in the dark. I keep thinking… some day! Some day it is going to happen… so far we have always drawn the lucky number.
Such a great time that we (I did anyhow!) thought about maybe going back tonight. 
Enjoy the show… and a Holiday Recipe…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Chinati Hot Springs, Texas*










Oh! That look!!!…

The Chinati Hot Springs, Texas

Yes, still in Texas… the big and friendly State with so many places to go and events to attend! When “things” get busy somehow my mind always go back to our stay in the “Joshua Trees”, the “Belle” campground, all the way in the back by the big rock where we sat there for hours… days really! I guess it has left quite an impression on me. Chinati Hot Springs will became the same, in the middle of literally nowhere, isolated from it seems the rest of the World, as they say, it is a place to get “restored”!
Even if the journey there was kind of a fiasco regarding food and sleeping accommodations… my own smart lack of planning!
Don’t miss it if you are in this area… more here on the Blog.

Be well… 

Ara & Spirit
www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Holidays in Big Bend, Texas*










Holiday in Big Bend, Texas

We actually spend most of the day in Alpine, working at cooking! It was a fun day putting to use what I know best. Had not help from Spirit, nice think carpet in front of the fireplace, that was his pad for most of the day! This dog is not a fool…
Change in weather so suddenly made us ride in a bitter cold wind that somehow even came through the helmet and my ear plugs. Price to pay I guess… It even snowed last night up on Chisos Mountain where we tried to take a ride up this morning, but even with my heated gear including the gloves, we had to turn around… just a bitter cold. It will warm up… soon.
Recipes and pictures are here… on the Blog.

Till later… you all be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A Journey with no Fences and Gates? Texas*










A Journey with no Fences and Gates? Texas

We are going to Fort Davis tomorrow. A change in the scenery, it is about one hundred miles north of here and it will allow us to explore the area without the 200 mile round trip every time. Makes sense… 
The weather has been warming up nicely, some great riding in the area should make it for a pleasant stay. Having quite a few friends visiting Big Bend in December, we will be back here before heading… East… for a very short while. 
Some thoughts today… somehow I see the fences surrounding us also being part of our own Life…
You be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Marathon, Texas*










Marathon, Texas

Repeat to myself “never write about our next destination”… repeat to myself…
So we are still here… we did leave… came right back! Not strange if you consider that the Powwow is happening this weekend, the Bug Show… and the “Run for Stupidity”! Only in Terlingua… you would not want to miss seeing all those events on this Blog… would you? So only to please you (!!!) we unpacked again and forced ourselves to stay… just for you! I insist…
We did take a ride to Marathon yesterday, a nice ride and a cool little town as you will see on the Blog…
Our “Spirited Doggie Treats” (Spirit’s new hobby!) would have been a better choice for lunch than what I had…. But… maybe I will have better common sense next time… 
You be well….
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A Powwow in Terlingua, Texas*










A Powwow in Terlingua, Texas

I think the ones that did not show up for this event missed out on a lot. It was a beautiful day, we are back to short sleeve T shirts by the way here in south Texas, and the event kept our senses awake all day. Just a few miles from camp, this will never be considered as a ride report! It really is better, a true ride for the mind surrounded by proud people within their rich history.
A new experience making me happy that we turned around to come right back a few days ago.
Enjoy the pictures on the Blog…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## FidoTime (Dec 1, 2007)

I love the pictures!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The rest of the weekend, Terlingua Tx*










The rest of the weekend, Terlingua TX

I have to clarify what I wrote today on the Blog regarding the Powwow and my feelings toward the group of Native American Indians present… I am speaking about who I saw, what I saw and what I felt this weekend. Of course I know about the Casinos, of course I know about the millionaires in Palm Springs… but “this” was here, it was “now”…
Spirit again had a package in the mail, he has his own fan club… many spirited (!!!) followers most likely. Some stickers for his helmet… and now he will get noticed even more, trust me that my job as his “bouncer” has just become more difficult.
As most of you are feeling the cold and maybe buried under the snow, the weather here? Come and experience it… nice and cool in the morning… nice and crisp during the day, not a cloud in the sky lately… this even beats Florida weather!
You can also check out the “Bug Show” and the “Race for Stupidity” on the Blog…
Till next time… be well… and let me know what you think!

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A little more riding, Texas*










A little more riding, Texas

Sometimes I just don’t know how to title the day! Do they all need a title?… sometimes it is helpful and sometimes not. Today is the continuation of yesterday, such common sense… right? There is always so much that happens, so much we see and experience, which makes me wonder if we could ever live any other way from this point on! Maybe if we had to. More time spend in Ft Davis, a visit to the Mc Donald Observatory with an invitation to return tomorrow morning and check out the behind the scenes of this unique telescope. The fog is rolling in right now, rain or shine we will be there! 
More on the Blog…

Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Spirit goes to School! Texas*










Spirit goes to School! Texas

He did! Valentine School, between Marfa and Van Horn… We had a great time, touched by all the kids (there is only 2 seniors) that wanted and did play with him and fed him treats. I think they will remember him as I will remember them. This was today in some great weather in contrast with yesterday’s storms and rain and fog while we did go for a private tour at the Mc Donald Observatory which we will write about next time.
Just so proud of him… thinking just a few years ago he was in a shelter laying with his head down not even barking when all the other dogs were! He has come such a long way… today was proof of it!
More on the Blog…

Be well… always…. Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello Ara, greetings from Texas!!
I've been following this thread and your blog for a few weeks now, it's a very enjoyable read. You're certainly living the life only some dream of.

Spirit is certainly a gift to you, as you are to him. Knowing you two are together brings a certain warmth to the soul.
Travel safely and Happy Holidays!

~Kelly


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A private tour of the HET, Texas*










A private tour of the HET, Texas

HET stands for Hobby-Eberly Telescope, near Ft Davis, in total fog the day we went back for the private tour. Quite an experience I must say. A beautifully designed telescope, Artwork in my eyes, the world’s 3rd largest instrument for astronomers to study what is millions of light years away… It has brought up some thoughts about how minuscule we ourselves are in this vast Universe as we are passing through comparatively for such a short time. 
Spirit patiently waited outside, cover and coat on without a complain. As usual, cool and collected just waiting, such a perfect companion and buddy.
Hope you enjoy the few pictures of this memorable day, all on the Blog…

Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Christmas Art Show, Texas*










The Christmas Art Show, Texas

Well, it was not all that bad after all. Sold about 2/3rd of the 75 Art Cards I had prepared, mostly local scenes, and a few bags of the Spirited Doggie Treats. Learned a couple lessons of course! Never set up outside on fine dirt in windy condition even if I am told to do so… because obviously the locals had reserved, most likely a year in advance the best indoor spots!
It was nice to talk about our Journey to the curious ones, watch the expression of the on lookers stopping to glance at the table I had set up, listening to the local talented musicians and of course eat some excellent home made tamales… 
Sunny today, but cold… 27 degrees this morning and the heaters are still going full blast!
Enjoy the Blog!
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Spirit does not look at all impressed with the antlers.....


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

No!!! he is not... I wrote about his feelings on the Blog!!!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Last call for Terlingua, Texas*










Last call for Terlingua, Texas

The Chisos did not hold back their last curtain call on our departure from Terlingua. It was not a spectacle to miss or will forget soon. Could the word “WOW” say it all?
350 miles or so to the east we have already covered, primitive camping near Del Rio, right on the water in the Amistad National Park. Back to the basics, no running electricity or water. There is a sense of dependence on ones self living as is, and I like it. We are only a few miles from Acuna in Mexico, and as a Blog reader, Mary Jo also traveling with her Pit Bull is camping near by, we will join forces and go to town to explore a bit of the local colors. 
I could not help myself writing a few more thoughts about the Christmas Art Show… it seems like I say it the way it is on the Blog.

Till next time, you all be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*In Acuna, Mexico*










In Acuna, Mexico

All yesterday’s pictures while in Acuna, Mexico, have this grey cast, a blanket that would not lift itself off. Today in contrast the weather has heated up, the skies are bright and blue and we are wearing short sleeve T shirts! Acuna is only a few miles from here and will need to experience one more time, with Spirit also… as I left him behind in camp alone for a few hours. I missed him and at the same time my cautious mind was glad to have the experience alone and judge later how we would do together back again. I remember being in Germany visiting my mother where dogs where allowed everywhere, even in Restaurants! Now that would be a great world to live in, it would actually be so incredibly nice. But, not being the case we do what we can with what we are given.
A nice day it was, hope the Blog transports you there even if it just for a little while.
Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*More of Acuna, Mexico, and some Pies...*










More of Acuna, Mexico and some Pies…

What an irony that on this incredibly sunny day the wind kept us inside! One of those where I had to reset the Internet Dish 3 times and add some tie downs for fear of it to blow away. We were also told to stay close as Law Enforcement was looking for 3 smugglers on foot… and wet after bailing out of their boat when caught by the Border Patrol… How exciting and… relaxing day before the Holiday creeping up on us. We went to the incredible “Whitehead Museum” here yesterday in Del Rio, I don’t think very well known, but definitely not to miss, so I had many pictures to go through for the next Blog. I am also getting ready to make Spirit’s Christmas present… you will see it soon!
Reorganizing some cabinets… you know… all that boring stuff that needs to get done eventually.
Today’s Blog is the rest of our visit in Acuna and also a couple Pies that I made which I hope you will try to duplicate. Always feel free to send me your questions… love to help!
Till next time, you all be well and hope that you and your family are ready to celebrate.

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Happy Holidays from the road, 2007*










Happy Holidays from the Road, 2007

It is all quiet now, one camper, I can barely see them either, and that is about all for this whole area! Many ducks on the water, but they just don’t know what day it is.
Spirit’s present is ready… a huge… but you will have to wait for the pictures!
Even the Internet is quiet, amazing how one can feel it being here remote from it all.
I think tomorrow we will go back and spend Christmas Day in Acuna. I have no idea if the vendors will be out on the streets, if the celebration will be present, as if it is, should be very colorful and joyful. I do know “Feliz Navidad” and we will get along just fine…
In the meantime, some pictures of the “Whitehead Museum” and Happy Holidays to you all… friends, readers, everyone we have been in touch with at some point or another and everyone we will be in touch with!
Our Best Wishes to you all… as always.

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Holiday to you and Spirit. 

Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*How was your Christmas? Tx*










How was your Christmas? TX

We have started to move on today, and besides the border towns in Mexico, hopefully will see Piedras Negras tomorrow, the area does not excite us. We feel back into civilization, and for that reason I think we will take a bit of a Northern route to head East. Maybe Garner State Park… and then on Galveston State Park… Louisiana… 
We had a fun day yesterday, specially with Spirit’s Christmas present… He did not quite know what to make of it first, but, as the official tester of the “Spirited Doggie Treats”, he gets an A+ for approving the new Peanut Butter flavor!!! 
The heater is fixed… a little gizmo the size of a button was fried… all is well.
Lets see where we land tomorrow! Tonight is Eagles Pass…
You be well… and thank you for all the Best Wishes you have send us…
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Happy Holidays from the road, 2007*



beemerchef said:


> Happy Holidays from the Road, 2007
> 
> It is all quiet now, one camper, I can barely see them either, and that is about all for this whole area! Many ducks on the water, but they just don’t know what day it is.
> Spirit’s present is ready… a huge… but you will have to wait for the pictures!
> ...


I remember Del Rio. we stayed the night there before crossing into Mex at Piedras Negras on our second drive to Belize. 

I love hearing about your journey. The open road calls to me too. If you ever decide to venture further south and make it to Belize. Stop in and see us. Cheers Restaurant. Everybody knows where we are so you could ask just about anyone and find us. www.cheersrestaurant.bz We have a dog friendly hotel, and there's camping right next door at Monkey Bay Wildlife Sanctuary


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Piedras Negras, MX*

HI... small world. I have friends, Davis Hinze and his wife that are leaving for belize as we speak! Tey have a rig similar to ours... but a wife instead of a dog!!! They will stop to say hi... I just talked to them and gave them your address...










Piedras Negras, Mx

As usual we have not kept our word regarding the taken route and are now parked in Luling, Texas. Slowly going East… confronting civilization, loosing ground on the open spaces… deserts… canyons.
We are visiting a friend, Donna, who is also a motorcyclist. This is the start of her own Journey and it has been interesting to watch how others handle the many daily situations that arise.
She researches everything much more than I do. In less than 24 hours I have already found out about “things” I did not know… I have a simpler approach to it all… there is no right or wrong as long as we all remain safe on our path.
A short visit to Piedras Negras on the Blog… wishing I had some of those Tacos today again for breakfast! I will need to start making my own…
San Antonio is near by… we have been thinking about seeing the lights at the River Walk at night, would be for a cold ride back but we both have heated gear. 
Enjoy the pictures… lots of them today!!! 
You be well… as always.
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Piedras Negras, MX*



beemerchef said:


> HI... small world. I have friends, Davis Hinze and his wife that are leaving for belize as we speak! They have a rig similar to ours... but a wife instead of a dog!!! They will stop to say hi... I just talked to them and gave them your address...



Excellent! I look forward to meeting them!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A bit of San Antonio, Tx*










A bit of San Antonio, Tx

Another last day of the Year! Our second New Year on the road, in Texas as the last one! Quiet here, but no so quiet when we went to San Antonio for the afternoon with a friend of ours, Donna.
No picture taking allowed inside the Alamo, have no clue as to why… yet. Still, it was interesting and so was the River Walk packed with tourists… night and day situation considering the time we have spend in the Desert. The rehabilitation is hard, I will not hide that fact, on the both of us.
You all have a Happy New Year, wishing you a prosperous and healthy one to come, many more actually… It is always a good time to figure out where we are going and how we are getting there, maybe there is a better way… a better path?
Enjoy the Blog… the last one this year!

Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sitting here - watching out the window as it snows.... _again_.... (we got over a foot yesterday). We're supposed to get another 4-8" today...arrggh!!!

I checked out your pics of San Antonio.... I'm so envious! It looks beautiful. Hopefully before this year is over I'll see the city first hand....


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*And a Happy New Year, Tx*

Here is more of SA for you!!!










And a Happy New Year… Tx

Just Spirit and I celebrating, what better company. He was actually asleep by the time midnight rolled on… food, play, sleep and keeping an eye, most of the time both, on me, are his fulfillments in life. Don’t we wish sometimes…
28 degrees this morning, nice and warm and cozy… just relaxing in the Texas countryside before moving on to Louisiana soon, I don’t really know how soon! I know that we are 400 miles from Baton Rouge and then on another 550 miles to Atlanta… I have already checked out the mileage back to Moab, 1700 miles! With the price of fuel this might be our last chance on the East Coast for a while.
I hope that you all had a great New Year’s Eve. Downtown San Antonio was truly a fun place to be for that evening, specially around the Alamo with the lighted Carriages and also by the River Walk, the actual festivities with bands and much crowd was happening a couple blocks away.
Wishing you all a great prosperous and healthy 2008...
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Who said BBQ? Tx*










Who said BBQ? Texas

Our last day here in Luling before moving on to Booth (southwest of Houston) tomorrow for a few days. We are having a get together on Sunday… come and join us… Let us know as we will be also cooking… bring your dog… you bike… your car… Carl and Collete are the hosts and it has been real nice for them to put this together. 
“WE” discovered real Texas BBQ yesterday… I am so tempted to go back today for some more of those ribs! I get the meat… Spirit gets the bones! It was quite a kitchen with smoked walls, a real hard hat area. I forgot who recommended the place, City Market, but “thank you”… my Dr will love you too…
A few more pictures of our New Year’s Eve outing in San Antonio… and that fills the Blog today!
Till next time, from Houston… you all be well.
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A gathering in Booth, Texas*










A gathering in Booth, Tx

It was a fine day, with fine people and… I think fine food… some days are like that! Just fine!!! The weather cooperated, the spirits where jovial and even though some did not show up… excuses… excuses… it was a good turn out.
Tying up some loose ends these coming days, tires, prescriptions, going over the route planning, you name it! Highway 10 might be our only option to Louisiana… hard to believe that we are actually leaving the State of Texas!
Spirit has been having a blast being off the leash these past couple days, his eyes, leash or not, fixated on me, he does not leave my sight… finally it is happening as it did to my previous dogs… love and patience, that is all it takes. I know what some of you are thinking… I will add that the leash will be back on as we leave here.
Till next time… you all be well…
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our web site and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Spirit... the Clown, Tx*










Spirit… the Clown! Tx
Pits have an incredible amount of energy to spend everyday, being here has proved it. They are Clowns that love the attention while running… falling… faking moves… Spirit puts up a daily show for us. We will miss this place, him as much as myself, as we will leave tomorrow very early trying to avoid Houston’s traffic on our way to Baton Rouge, Mississippi and finally Atlanta where we should arrive by next Thursday… Schedule! Something foreign for us… we are trying to stay on top of it. 
Internet problems have finally been fixed, suck lack of knowledge by Alltel sales people have really made this an expensive repair as damage was done… we never stop learning!
Till next time on the road, you be well… more on the Blog.
Ara & Spirit
__________________
www.theoasisofmysoul.com ...our web site and Blog...

Put Spirit to work... "Spirited Doggie Treats" and "Art Cards" made by us on the road...


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

I love reading your travels! If you're going through Mississippi, Say hello to the folks in Starkville, MS. If you want barbecue, the competition lies between Little Dooey and Sonny's. There was also this other place that was kind of more in the backwoods but I can't recall its' name right now!!

GO DAWGS!!!

Atlanta is also a former home of mine. I can't wait to see pictures of that place! Decatur is Dog Friendly.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Busy... busy, LA/MS*










Busy… Busy, LA/MS

It is going to take us all day to catch up… making some Treats… printing some Art Cards and getting ready for our last stretch to Atlanta. Moving makes life busy. The George Ranch we visited near Booth, Tx, a couple times these past days was a worth outing for sure, yesterday’s ride with the Louisiana Dual Sport Rider also was a great event and now at Walt’s and Paulette’s in Mississippi, well, brings back some memories as this was our first stop when we left to live on the road. The dogs, chickens, ducks, goats are still all here as Spirit also found out.
We are staying in touch as well as we can… it is all on the Blog, most of it anyhow. 
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Moving on, MS*










Moving on, MS

We had the best night sleep at a Truck Stop overnight, can’t figure that one out! Do people live at Truck Stops permanently? They sure are enough of them! Would it do for an interesting Blog? Not really I think! 
Great weekend riding with the Dual Sport Riders of Louisiana, familiar faces and some new faces, some black top and some primitive roads. We had it all… including some entertainment! Some duck grilling… at Walt’s and Paulette’s 
We will be in Birmingham, AL, by the time you read this, and the next time in Atlanta, exactly where we started 15 months ago.
Of course many thoughts are going through my mind… 
I will talk about it later, we need to keep rolling East… in the meantime enjoy the pictures on the Blog…

Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Atlanta, GA*










Atlanta, GA

Snow last night in Atlanta. We are camped out in Powder Springs at a friend’s office/construction site, with all the comforts needed. Yes, it is a culture shock being here after so many months “out there” as my thoughts are a bit already fast forwarding to Moab, Utah, our next destination when my mother flies back home in about a month. She will arrive here on Tuesday… we will be at the Airport in the afternoon… I can’t wait to see her, has been a couple years.
We braved the 37 degree temps this afternoon and took a short ride, not that bad really with the help of electric heated gear actually. Found out about the International Motorcycle Show this weekend which we will attend so we can show you the pictures of all the new bikes! Always something. Just posted the last pictures of the George Ranch Homes on the Blog.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Cabin fever? Atlanta*










Cabin fever? Atlanta…

So we rented a car today… I don’t think my 80 year old mother would adventure herself riding in the sidecar… even though I am sure Spirit would be more than a gentleman! Almost headed out for the International Motorcycle show at the Georgia Dome, but, with much snow coming down and freezing forecast, we will wait till tomorrow. Of course it end up raining after the snow and the temps are not as cold as predicted. I guess I wanted to play it safe… relaxed throughout the show without the thought of getting stuck in town. We were suppose to meet some friends there today… there will be another waive of them tomorrow… such is Life!
Spirit shared his sidecar with Scooter yesterday. John’s buddy… and we had a great time taking some pictures. I think we will watch a movie tonight… it has been really nice to relax… and reminisce about the past… looking forward to the future… enjoying the present.
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Atlanta Cycle show...*










The Atlanta Cycle Show…

The Show?… well, I liked it as for the first time I saw this kind of show under a different light. Some Art, some function and purpose. Maybe because I have never been prejudiced toward two wheels… and maybe because our own rig has turned into more of a great tool than anything else… Old ones, new ones, restoration and much Art with the custom choppers… hard to believe that one can actually ride them.
My Mother arrived today… it was Airport time with an hour delay, but who does not like people watching! So keep checking the Blog as I keep on writing but might not have as much time posting on here. She is doing great for 80, I hope I am in such great shape when and if I ever get there. Oh! Dr’s check up today… complete stress test… Cardiologist… good to go for a while longer he said.
He is one of the best in the Country, a great Human Being, he knows of our Blog and the fact that I do not have Health Insurance, he never charges me… what a contribution!
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Mother in Atlanta...*










Mother in Atlanta…
Bitter cold, feels like 16, no sunrises and no sunsets… much traffic and everyone is on the cell phone! How Life has changed…
Spirit feels restricted, from car to hotel room to some dirty off color and littered resemblance of greenery. I am sure we would have gone to some Parks if the weather would have cooperated a bit more. This is our last day in ATL before Tybee Island which I am really looking forward to, till the 20th of February.
Some more pictures of the Motorcycle Show… not much else going on besides lengthy conversations with my mother solving Life’s dilemmas… 
Four years ago tomorrow, Lance struggled with his last day amongst us. This time I will not be alone and my mother will not be alone either. We will hold each other up… we will make it through the day as he will also be with us. 
For those wondering… this has always been our Life story… sometimes most everything else takes a back seat.
You be well… Love your Children.
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Arriving, Tybee Island, GA*










Arriving, Tybee Island, GA
Spirit and I rode a bit yesterday on the Island, dog owners… beware as they do not allow them on the beach, truly a disappointment. The fine is $200+… will deal with that situation.
And of course I will accept my mother anyway she comes!… as she disagrees with my Lifestyle, Path, Journey… you name it! But that is nothing new… I am just trying for her to use the word “could” instead of “should”!!! We are picking up a car today, even though, just one time I wish she would sit in the sidecar. That is not going to happen. 
The skies have turned blue, uplifting for sure. This is not the “Lost Coast of California”, but it does has its own charm and Savannah I know has much history of its own. We will visit other Islands also… she is following my plans as long as she is well fed and gets some rest as she is still having a hard time dealing with the six hours time change. 
You be well… enjoy your day.
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*A ride through Savannah, GA*










A ride through Savannah, GA

Yes, this is a real Police Station and the Chief of Police Parking spot… but he never showed up for the few minutes it took us to take some pictures. It was the only available parking space, I would have explained.
Beautiful day yesterday, gave Spirit a chance to play in the big dog run, much needed exercise as today and tomorrow the forecast is rain. 
It is quiet here, getting caught up on the laundry, rearranging one more cabinet, bake some Treats and print some Art Cards for my mother who wants to send some to her friends… a good customer I have here!!!
Enjoy the pictures, there will be more as we are settling in nicely being off season right now.
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: A ride through Savannah, GA*

These are some awsome pictures . I would love to travel like that .


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Savannah for real!GA*

let me know when you get on the road...










Savannah, for real! GA

We keep going to the enclosed fenced dog run. I just love taking pictures of Spirit clowning around and getting his much needed exercise. A bit hesitant at first, that’s me not him (!!!), regarding the behavior of the other digs present, but after talking to their owners all was fine, every one keeps an eye on them strongly.
Mother dropped off at a Mall… we went on again to Savannah’s Historical District and started playing with the camera mainly on one street only called “Jones St”… so many more… 24 square Blocks to be exact with 18 Parks!
Next we will be going to St Simon Island, Charleston… up and down the coast.
Enjoy, come and visit… we are here waiting for you!
Be well…

Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Colonial Faire & Muster, GA

An unusual event, for us anyhow. The 10th Annual Colonial Faire and Muster, reenactment day, a celebration of the founding of the Colony of Georgia at Savannah, on February 12th 1733 by James Evans Oglethorpe. Spirit and I rode there, pursuit by a fanatic reader hanging out of the window of a fast moving van… Mike Justice, “Driller” on the ADV Riders Forum… obviously a dentist… Great day… His presence in costume of the era added to our own day… On another front, great conversation, for the first time only since we have left, with a gentleman asking me “why did I bring a loaded gun (Spirit) to a Park filled with kids”… of course in the meantime so many of those kids were asking my permission to pet Spirit, and did! As he walked away shaking his own head in disbelief I wished him a great day. One cannot lead a horse to the water… right?
Enjoy the pictures… there will be more to come…
Be well
Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## Tiller (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow i just want to say you are my hero... Like no joke this is awsome what you are doing I WOULL love to go do something like this I love all the pictures im about to go read your blogs stay carefull out there... and what kind of bike is that?
You have inspired me to attempt this one day... Just have to save up some money =P


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Tiller... the bike is a 1996 BMW GS with ural sidecar... let me know when you get on the road...










The rest of the weekend, GA

More pictures from the reenactment as the firing of the cannon is always a favorite… kids will be kids you know. Spirit did not like it too much as it was the first time he was in proximity of one. Tried to keep him away as much as possible…
I have been thinking about getting us a new buddy lately… much to think about, specially being the size of the sidecar. They would have to sit side by side pretty close. I even called “Friends Of Animal” in Kanab, Utah, which Spirit and I visited a while ago. It is a “no kill” animal shelter… we might stop there sometime when in that State… It is just a thought… I think Spirit would be real happy with a companion as also I would. Can you see two Pits riding down the road with helmets and Doggles on? Too much?
Anyhow… enjoy the rest of the pictures…
Be well… Ara & Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

St Simon Island… GA

When we decided to meet (mother and I) in this area called the Golden Isles, GA, my thought were of small villages by the water, quaint and quiet… Comparatively we love Tybee now as we had a chance to visit St Simon Island (south) and also Spirit and I took a ride yesterday about 100 miles north of here. All are full blown cities with major traffic tie ups, 4 lane highways and the back roads which I found just a few are now rare.
The beaches are still quiet once into a State Park, it has been overwhelming besides those area.
I know that this is going to be a trend as it has also been these past months. Checking on what use to be free BLM (Bureau Land Management) camping near Moab, Utah, I am already discovering that they have become also rare as they are now charging $10 a night and limiting the stay to 14 days. Luckily we do have some info on remaining free camping on which we will establish camp very soon. Enjoy the “tour”…
Be well… Ara & Spirit

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

An afternoon in Savannah, GA

We keep going back to Savannah, after all, when was the last time we have witnessed a city built in 1773!… Quite a few moons ago. Busy on the weekend, much nicer during the week and much easier to find any kind of parking space. Our stay on the coast here is nearing the end, we are still planning to sightsee Charleston tomorrow as the weather has been awesome. It should be a nice ride with Spirit. 
Sometimes I have a lack of words to express why we are on the road on this Journey, seems somehow that the images are a bit clearer now and that is the content of today’s Blog.
You be well… Ara & Spirit

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Charleston, SC

A nice 300 mile round trip to Charleston from Tybee Island, cloudy day, cool temps specially with much wind when coming back the same day. Spirit’s patience does not cease to amaze me as we did more sightseeing than dog walks on the grass… and then again the sidecar is his second home!
The Historical City is amazing with its ongoing restoration all approved by the Charleston Historical Society, down to the mortar used, door handles and every details imaginable. Beautiful houses, narrow streets and tour guides dressed from the past era.
One of the highlights was the “Three Dog Bakery” which you must visit if and when in the neighborhood… even if you do not have a dog!
With too many pictures taken that day, there will be a part II of the visit! Hope you enjoy it… we did.
Be well… Ara & Spirit

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More of Charleston, SC

Thinking back I cannot decide which was the highlight of Charleston! The Historical City or the “Three Dog Bakery”? Spirit thinks it is the Bakery… of course. Yes, those are made for our buddies… can you believe it? More pictures are on the Blog.
Our stay is coming to an end, today is the last day for our car rental, we will have a couple more days to reorganize it all before we head back to Atlanta where we will spend a few days regrouping. We will take a straight route to Moab stopping in Birmingham to visit the Motorcycle Barber Museum and couple other visits planned on the way. I know that we will arrive a bit too early for warmer weather, but I would like to witness the biggest annual 4x4 week planned in that area.
Enjoy the pictures…Be well and stay well… Ara & Spirit

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Idling in Atlanta, GA

Yes, it has been raining since we arrived here, non stop and we are on the verge of cabin fever. We are almost there… Good thing dogs like to sleep a lot and once this is behind us I think we will stay up for days! Wish I had Spirit’s patience, I am learning very quickly in times as such.
Georgia Mountains maybe if things clear up a bit, would love to take some of those well known roads and some last pictures of the area before we leave Monday morning.
My mother made it back safely to Munich, already a phone call to assure me of it. The next chapter of this Journey will go on very soon… exciting times ahead… we hope.
A nostalgic look back on the Blog today… old photos are always fun, that is what they are for… right?
Enjoy, be well… and stay well!
Ara & Spirit


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Finally some Georgia Mountains…

All too familiar where the roads and the scenery yesterday. “Two Wheels Only” motorcycle campground, the “cooler run”, Dale’s… all was our second home, sometimes first home a while back.
Cold temperatures, specially on the way back… but nothing was going to hold us back this time as we are headed to Birmingham in a few minutes, one of the many stops on the way to Moab, Utah. So many memories came back, those were the first roads the sidecar and Spirit took when assembled after the moving truck dropped off this huge box at our house in Dawsonville… How exciting that was! And who knew at the time what would be the future… We still don’t!
Take a ride on the Blog as we did…

Be well… Ara & Spirit

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Barber Motorcycle Museum, Birmingham, AL

So we made it here to Birmingham and how ironic that we went to visit the Museum on one of the nicest days we have experienced lately. It was custom made for Spirit who had to wait outside in the sidecar, giving us a chance however to go for walks every couple hours only wearing a T shirt! I keep thinking that even if you do not care for motorcycles, or cars for that matter, a visit to Barber is a must. It will leave you speechless as it did to me, the building itself is Art and the whole experience is worth and more its $10 entry fee! They actually have a special for 3 days, Friday~Saturday~Sunday, for $15! The problem is… too many picture! They are all going on my SmuMug Gallery soon which I will give out its link, in the meantime enjoy the ones posted as there will also be more of them on the site next time.
You be well… Ara & Spirit


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

From Memphis, TN, more on the Barber Museum…

The pictures are still endless but I am almost done working on sorting them out for the picture Gallery! In the meantime I posted some interesting ones on the site, including my favorite, one of them anyhow, the full dressed Vincent, which ironically did not sell well.
We have arrived in Memphis, and getting ready to learn what all the fuss about Graceland is… camera is also ready… Spirit will have to stay behind for a few hours. I need to find out if Elvis had a dog and what kind! Should be an interesting day…
I cannot help posting a picture of Spirit while visiting second graders in Birmingham, which I will write about also next time! You know… those Pits labeled “mean”…
Maybe we will see you sometime down the road… and hope that you are not yet tired of motorcycle pictures!!!
Be well… Ara & Spirit

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Moving right along, Amarillo, Tx

With a prediction of wind chills between 16 and 21, accumulation of 2” of snow, winds between 25 and 35 mph per hours with gusts of 45mph… that is tonight… repeat scenario for tomorrow… you would think we are in North Dakota! No… this is Texas… but not the same Texas that has been so friendly to us! For some reason today Florida sounds real good… We might not be able to move till Tuesday. Well, we have food, fuel and power… heat is good… books and the Internet!
The link for all the pictures from the Barber Museum is up.
I also posted about our visit to the Deer Valley Elementary School in Hoover, near Birmingham, AL, entertaining the second graders! It was a fun day and I think the kids also had a blast…
Hope we survive all this!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2008)

Ara, i just discovered your entries today and enjoyed your posts and pictures. I think all of us have this dream and few people actually go out and do it, i salute you. If you ever decide to go south of the border and head through central america maybe down to south america we would love to have you stop by through Costa Rica. There are plenty of sites and great people for you to meet along the way. Best of luck in your journey.

Buster
www.misbulldogs.com


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the invite... I am sure that we will some day... I think winter here is weighing heavier on us every year!










A visit to Graceland, Memphis, TN

Just like the flip of a coin the weather showed its smilie face in Amarillo, a welcome change. We made it to Lubbock and spend the day with Mike and Nathan working on a final proof for a T shirt and a mouse pad with some very impressive machinery these guys have! And on camping a few miles south of it, in a little town called Slaton as right downtown, at the City Park, they provide free camping for up to three nights! Awesome…
The visit to Graceland, the home of Elvis Presley was memorable, there are still crowds coming in to pay their last respect and take the tour as I did. It was a strange feeling to actually walk around in the same space that he did trying to imagine all that has gone on in the past. A step back in time as the pictures show…
Less than 800 miles from Moab now, we will be headed that way tomorrow morning for the last leg of this “coming back West”.
Exciting….
Be well… Ara & Spirit


Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

To Albuquerque, NM

Try spelling that word without looking! 
We end up using all three free nights of camping the City of Slaton gave us as we had to regroup yesterday. What is regroup? Just a feeling that we are caught up with everything including replying e mails, baking some Treats, cleaning, filing pictures, roasting coffee and… taking a nap! That is “regroup”!!!
A bit of snowing, a bit of wind and beautifully clear this morning as we hit the road again. I will not even bore you again with the destination, seems like lately it takes us twice as long to get anywhere! More on Elvis and Graceland on the Blog… while already sorting out the pictures taken at the wind mill museum and the oldest bakery in Texas.
Be well… till next time, we are rolling.
Ara & Spirit

Made by us on the road while traveling… “Spirited Doggie Treats” and “Art Cards”… put Spirit to work…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Leaving Texas…

We are in Moab today… as soon as we made that eastbound turn on 550, a bit north of Albuquerque, big empty and vast spaces presented themselves and suddenly it was as if another new page of this Journey had been turned. Peaceful, calm and serene, mountain tops covered with snow, cattle grazing in search of green patches, it was as we had never left the West. We stopped many times as the weather cooperated fully with our last leg of this transition, lucky I was thinking having missed the horrible snow storms that hit the towns we had just come through.
My first picture here on our way near a few miles from Moab!… The story of a T shirt, new friends and a Wind Mill Museum on the Blog…
You be well… come and visit!… we will be here a while.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Fascinating Moab, UT.

“This” is definitely a “destination”… a smorgasbord of rides, photography opportunities, just being amongst it all can be overwhelming and glad that we will have the time to explore it all… versus just blowing by at a multitude of frames per second.
Strangest weather here, 80 in the sun by the afternoon, 20 at 6 am… 60 degrees difference within every 24 hours! Dress up and take it off… constant as even in the hot temps riding is cold…
We have only taken a quick ride through the Arches National Park, a few miles also along the Colorado River, today we will head south a bit more and try to ride into Canyonland…
Enjoy the Blog…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I remember driving through Moab. The Utah badlands are incredible.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Belize??? I hear it is beautiful there...










Canyonland, Moab, UT

The possibilities are endless in this area. Canyonland was new to us and I share this with others saying that it is actually more beautiful than the Grand Canyon. Maybe “beautiful” is the wrong word, as every Park has its own personality and character, Canyonland is more intimate specially when we get the chance to do Schaffer Trail and Long Canyon on the return which both run on the lower Mesa’s edge near the White Rim. 
It is also Jeep Safari week and some of those trails seem just impossible to pass through, called “rock crawling” I have only seen the start of some and we have been invited to ride in one! It has been through the drivers a good source of information as to where ourselves can go or not go. Much going on here!
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Life in Moab, UT

I think the decision to come here and spend some time was a good one. Diversified for many there is much to do for everyone that loves the outdoor, from the simple hiking (inexpensive…) to photography combined, on and off road bicycling and motorcycling, 4x4 jeep rock crawling, rafting, fishing, snow skiing in the winter times and I am sure I am forgetting something. 
The town this week is filling up as the Jeep Safari event is taking place and yet the area is so vast that we can get away in other directions and find peace and tranquility. 
Still cold specially in the early morning hours, we have yet to witness a sunrise in front of some red rocks glowing as on fire, but that will come soon. We are just exploring the different roads, trying to find some dog friendly lands unlike the National Parks, there are many.
Enjoy the Blog… 
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

As Life in Moab goes on… 

So today I wrote a controversial Blog! So I have been told, all in a positive well mannered as always fashion. I generally do not dwell on situations, the words are there, they had to come out at the risk of offending some maybe which is not my style, but, it is in black and white, it is reality, nothing else. Truly nothing offending! Will there be a Lifestyle change or not… all I can say is once the words have been out I have felt filled again with much freedom as to the outcome of this Journey… 
My tire is late, maybe tomorrow. We have been staying on black top discovering more and more many trails we will be able to ride without great difficulty. I have only seen them from the distance and the views are just spectacular as in “Dead Horse State Park”.
The pictures today are from a ride to Potash along the Colorado River, a salt mining plant and “that” start of more trails…
Enjoy the Blog… 

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Dead Horse State Park, UT

Moab is growing on us as every day, with the help of “chit chatting” with the locals, we are discovering some doable trails for us. We can ride better than a 2 wheel drive but not as daring as a 4 wheel drive! The best views are off the black top except for a ride to “Dead Horse State Park”, a natural wonder which only took 300 million years to achieve, and still under construction!
The town is filling up with the oddest 4 wheel drive vehicles, one could just sit on a corner and admire the parade going down the street. We waited for the right time to be here as this is going to take some time to explore! 
Some great views today… 
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

beemerchef said:


> Charleston, SC
> 
> A nice 300 mile round trip to Charleston from Tybee Island, cloudy day, cool temps specially with much wind when coming back the same day. Spirit’s patience does not cease to amaze me as we did more sightseeing than dog walks on the grass… and then again the sidecar is his second home!
> The Historical City is amazing with its ongoing restoration all approved by the Charleston Historical Society, down to the mortar used, door handles and every details imaginable. Beautiful houses, narrow streets and tour guides dressed from the past era.
> ...


Hey there you drove through my city =0) I live in Charleston wish I would have know that I would have loved to see you and Spirit driving down one of our roads!



beemerchef said:


> More of Charleston, SC
> 
> Thinking back I cannot decide which was the highlight of Charleston! The Historical City or the “Three Dog Bakery”? Spirit thinks it is the Bakery… of course. Yes, those are made for our buddies… can you believe it? More pictures are on the Blog.
> Our stay is coming to an end, today is the last day for our car rental, we will have a couple more days to reorganize it all before we head back to Atlanta where we will spend a few days regrouping. We will take a straight route to Moab stopping in Birmingham to visit the Motorcycle Barber Museum and couple other visits planned on the way. I know that we will arrive a bit too early for warmer weather, but I would like to witness the biggest annual 4x4 week planned in that area.
> ...


UGh I love three dog bakery =) they have some great stuff for our furry kids!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

You are lucky to have such a Bakery in town!!!... do you taste them also?










Down on Potash Rd, UT

This is one road to mark on your map, you will need a 4x4 or a dual sport motorcycle, nothing too dramatic but rough in some places. A cattle trail established in 1917, constructed further into a truck route and finished in 1952 for the ore and uranium miners, it is now used for the lucky ones that can drive it, ride it and also bicycle it. It is so humbling to traverse the canyon with the thought that all this was started 300 million years ago, one day at the time, erosion slowly with no help of human hands or mind delivering this Artwork for us to be privileged to be on. It is a geology class, it is a photography class, a spiritual journey for most it is, you just need to experience it some day… soon. There is no doubt that we will be going back while here, so much yet to witness.
Enjoy the Blog… and be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Over my head in Moab, UT

Last night we had to tow the rig back to camp after some a bit to rough riding, a deep creek crossing and the engine dying a couple miles after. 24 hrs hours later with much help from friends, it seems that it is the HEC…
Hall Effect Sensor… ignorant me, never heard of that animal lounging around deep down somewhere in the midst of all the running parts. Seems like they only last about 50,000 miles, this one must be a record with 182,000 miles on it. Repeat moisture and finally much steam from a deep bath we think gave it its final spark! So we are leaving for Salt Lake City tomorrow, a new part is already on its way to meet us at the shop we are going to! The support on the road is incredible. After posting my trouble, not even an hour later that the diagnostic replies where coming in.
We will be back here in Moab when we are all fixed up!… 
On the Blog, the last of the Potash Trail, definitely a road worth taking more than once as we will do again soon…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Repairs in Salt Lake City, UT

We arrived yesterday afternoon a bit ahead of schedule, and right away dropped off the bike at “Motorcycle Repair” and Rendezvous” where the Dr wrote all of his symptoms… It has to be seen if it is the HES (sensor!). Either way that part is being changed, too old, and hopefully we will head back to Moab as early as Friday evening as they are fitting us in tomorrow with great service
“Hurray Pass” was our last ride before all systems failed, a pass geared more toward smaller dirt bikes and four by fours than anything else, worth the pictures?… the adrenaline rush?…
Wish we watched television after receiving this e mail:
“I didn't see you guys in Moab, but I did see you guys on the rock crawling TV channel when we were watching it late one night.” Maybe next time!
So we are at idle… catching up on e mails, cleaning and… sleeping now that this afternoon the snow is melting and the sun has made its appearance. 
You be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Rolling back to Moab, UT

A record or what?… considering being 230 miles away from the shop! 72 hours later Old Faithful is running again and we are so ready for some long, did I say… long rides!
I guess I do not do too well without the rig at hand… kind of lost, feel a bit trapped, immobile… even Spirit gets into this lethargic mood, eats less and asks too many questions! 
I just find it amazing that the “diagnosis” was done over the Internet, the part was mailed to meet us in Salt Lake City and THAT was the problem. 
The weather here in Moab is now perfect, April seems to be very promising with a dry 60’s to 70’s during the day and a perfect mid 40’s at night. 
The Blog has some photos of Onion Creek Trail, the Fisher Towers and Castle Valley, another ride we took not long ago.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats. Glad to hear...

(cue music) on the road again...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I was wondering about you guys!

Great picture!



-Ali


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

No April’s Fool here as we have fallen back into the slow lane of checking out the sights, looking for the opportunity for some good pictures after this dark weather that was hovering over us.
All is quiet now in Moab, Jeep Safari week is over and so is spring break and this feels like the last stretch for summer, right around the corner. Revived energy thinking about the long days with the cold replaced by higher temperatures allowing us to spend more time outdoor. 
The immediate area of the Arches National Park is a constant discovery of shapes and colors taking on their unique personality with every phase of the weather. Patience is one of the common denominator for good pictures… and luck. Always luck to be there at the right time, at the right place and not 100 miles away or even being a mile away when the window of opportunity knocks.
I don’t think we will ever be tired of the Arches…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


Throw the Dog a Bone… Spirited T shirts… Mouse Pads… Photography…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Back to the Park… Moab

I hope that things do not come in 3’s as the saying goes! Ignition sensor last week… this week is the starter! Transportation is the problem if we have it rebuilt, but with this kind of mileage will have to bite the bullet and have a new one installed. We will be in Durango on Tuesday night to exchange it on Wednesday, remain in southern Utah for a bit while there and then return. In such events the situation is a bit more complicated when one lives on the road!
I am drawn to this Park again and again. The colors and shapes and shadows are different every time we ride through, we are also trying to not adventure ourselves right now in desolate places just in case the starter decided to totally quit!… Just grinds a bit now… message received!
So again I took a bunch of pictures while doing some hiking. It is, they are on the Blog…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The City of Moab, UT

The town is right now a weekend conversion destination for so many activities and quiet during the week seemingly the locals taking over. It is a nice town and I thought I would post some pictures of it. We are getting ready to leave here Tuesday morning for Durango, exchange this starter which has so far, grinding or not, has done well and have not let us stranded.
It will probably take us a couple weeks to return, Mexican Hat, Four Corners, Valley of the Gods, Monument Valley and Natural Bridges are all going to be destinations! Much to see and I am excited about the photography end of it. Hope the weather is conductive to it!
Check out the town on the Blog!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I was wondering too, havent heard from u in a while, the pictures are great!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

We have been here... always know where to find us... 










In Durango, Az

Short travel from Moab to Durango, AZ, nice scenery with the hills covered with snow and not much else. The new starter is here and we are camping out a few feet from “Basin Motorcycles Works” (BMW… how smart!), a small shop run by Harry. We should be out of here by noon tomorrow and back to Utah/Az.
The more I am reading about the area we are going, the more I am discovering sights not to miss. As “Antelope Slot Canyon”… “Coyote Butte” and “the Wave” where they only allow 20 people a day with unbelievable pictures! “Mule Point” at the end of “Moki Dugway”… much more. I overlooked the fact that this area is so rich, also a Navajo Pow Wow this coming weekend in Page that I would really like to attend and some awesome roads.
I have to curb my enthusiasm and take it one day at the time…
On the Blog… some interesting double takes!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A ride through “Valley of the Gods“, Utah

This will not be our last ride on that 17 miles stretch of dirt road! We might even move near it next week, pull up a chair and wait for something to happen… maybe a revelation?… maybe one of those striking moments of Life? Who knows… it is after all called “Valley of the Gods” for a reason so does the legends goes.
It is free travel, free camping with no facilities what so ever and the views are also for the taking! We only met up with half a dozen cars all day, most people we talked to had never even heard of it as the near by Monument Valley is definitely more advertised… A good thing!
More and more I am finding out that “time” is in direct relationship with my surrounding as I have totally lost track of it being here. With such a contrast, the multitudes of Lifestyles does not cease to amaze me…
You be well… Ara & Spirit

Throw the Dog a Bone… Spirited T shirts… Mouse Pads… Photography…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The City of Bluff, Utah

I am actually writing this off line from the Gooseneck State Park. If you need a facial… come on over! Have not experienced such a sand storm in eternity, one reason we could not even get in the Valley of the Gods… not rain or snow… much sand!
The City of Bluff is now my central point for my mail for a while, Blanding unfortunately 50 miles from here is good for provisions! There is nothing in between and so if you want to eat anything besides Hostess Pies and drink soda you better load up on your needs when you get here. I forgot… you can always get a plain old average $30 steak in Mexican Hat!
Bluff has a great Historical past, I think any path taken by the Pioneers has some great stories and a few pictures on the Blog to prove it…
Maybe this wind will die down and I can put up my Dish up, real impossible right now… I even took Spirit for a walk with his Doggles on!
Be well… Ara & Spirit (Dish is up!)


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Sandstorms at the Gooseneck State Park, Utah

The winds have come back with a vengeance! The nights will drop to in between 18 and 12... So when is summer?… when is the calm? I have just checked 6 weather sites!… they don’t all agree either. Oh, yes, the mosquito count is low!!! Now that is a big help… Just sit tight… right?
We are truly camped at one of the most beautiful sight on Earth only 50 feet away from a 1000’ drop down the San Juan river… I try not to think about that fact, nightmares you know!
It takes 5 miles for this river to go 1 linear mile… what a work of Art it is right in between “The Valley of the Gods” and “Monument Valley”. We have not even started Old Faithful yet, just hiking around… maybe shedding some of the winter weight.
Ah! I guess I am ready to wear my summer mesh jacket and store my electric heated gear… Patience…
Till later… be well… Ara & Spirit

Throw the Dog a Bone… Spirited T shirts… Mouse Pads… Photography…


----------



## WAgal (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Ara,

Glad everything seems to be running smoothly for you know. We need more pics of Spirit!! LOL!

Take care and be safe,

Cindy


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

wow, the San Juan is gorgeous!!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Living in Valley of the Gods, Utah

It’s kind of like my town now!… this 17 mile stretch of road, barely a few cars going by throughout the day and wherever you turn around a monument one cannot take their eyes off!
But yesterday the wind came back with a vengeance and the forecast is for more today, 29mph per hour might not sound like much but it is!!! Hate to move, I remember from last year, wind is everywhere at this time of the year.
Troubled by Life? Come and camp here for a while… I promise you all will change as the days go by and you will experience so serious humbling moments. 
With some hope we will ride up to Muley Point today… through a stretch of twisty roads hand carved by the Natives many years ago. 
Enjoy the Blog… and be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Back in Bluff, Utah… 

That view, that serene… and windy (!!!) space is no more as we have moved back to Bluff trying to get some tranquility with the weather. There is no rest when it blows in the Desert, and so strange as there is really not much of a danger, must be a mind thing!
Just hanging out here, will be dealing with some tires that should arrive shortly. Seems that the nearest shop that could mount them is a Norton Dealer in Dolores. I have send them an e mail to find out if they could also balance them. 
It is time to clean up a bit, everything we own is red, dusty and beat! Not a forgiving environment… 
More roads to explore around here, trying to figure out where we are going next besides again Monument Valley where none of my pictures turned out!
More on the Blog…Be well… Ara & Spirit

Throw the Dog a Bone… Spirited T shirts… Mouse Pads… Photography…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

People we meet and a bit of Monument Valley, Utah

At this time of the year, a ride is a gamble trying to see the sights… always the wind which can change within even 10 miles from one place to another. We tried Monument Valley twice and got lucky once, but we will not camp there as we will be headed a bit north again, probably camp at the Needles, the southern part of Canyonland. Eventually back to Moab for a bit… and then… who knows!
We meet some interesting people on the road, they are out there, just have to bump into them or make a U turn and chat!
That is mostly what is on the Blog today, specially Joff, I lift my hat to him… you need to check out his website.
You be well… see you on the road… everyone seems to be going somewhere.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Around and around in Circles, Utah

We had the good fortune to meet a big group of balloonists the other day going through Mexican Hat and end up spending a great morning with them, learning about the intricacies of the sport… It seems like a sport after all with more people on the ground helping than in the air. A great bunch of people and some shots which turned out not too bad after all. 
We will be most likely writing from Needles next time, the southern entrance of Canyonland. Many friends are suppose to show up in Moab also but… will see how that goes.
We are doing good here, things have relaxed since being better sheltered, amazing what some nasty weather can do while living on the road…
Enjoy… the balloons!
Be well… always…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

We will not fight against the weather anymore! Utah

Always trying to get somewhere! Just not taking “NO” for an answer… We had to yesterday, amongst more sandstorms in Needles. And I look at the forecast as we pushed north now, at Ken’s Lake right before Moab, and none of it looks much more conductive. So we will wait… eventually this will change also… Maybe we should have stayed in Bluff, well sheltered and warm.
But the road to Needles is something to see! Just so incredibly beautiful. Soon!
We are warm inside, we have food and good health… what else do we need really!… All things must pass as they say and this will too… Soon it will be over 100 degrees most likely… that thought feels already good…
Today is like an “opening” day as our project hanging pictures in a Gallery is done! You will see it on the Blog…Till next time, always wishing you well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Towards Needles, Utah

It was a beautiful day, one of those you know, A Gift from Mother Nature! Headed toward the southern entrance of Canyonland, leisurely, just relaxed with no fighting of the elements and stopping too often to take a picture and even hike a bit amongst the blooming cactuses… and sometimes chat with the tourists!
We are actually going back today to look for another campsite for next week sometime. BLM has much free camping, fenced and gated, but I checked and it will be like having our own piece of land for a while!
Interesting Petroglyphs also… all on the Blog! After all this time I still don’t know… “in” or “on” the Blog! Does it matter?
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Needles and back, Utah…

I started wondering if we will ever leave Utah!!! Tomorrow we are actually moving to the Needles area. Some friends have a great site and are moving… we are going to replace them! Maybe spend one night side by side… company will be nice.
The sights are endless, every step of the way is a rock, a formation so different from each other and I love rocks! I keep imagining how their shapes over those billions of years have changed to the present. It makes me feel so minuscule!
The scenery itself is changing. We rode the Colorado River yesterday and it was like a new ride… all has become green and actually we are going back today as the sun sets to take some pictures of the glistening waters…
The weather? THIS is the time to come and visit… T Shirt and Gear Jacket… that is all!
Today’s Blog is the rest of Needles first visit and some odd Artifacts from “The Hole in the Wall”…
Be well… Ara & Spirit

Throw the Dog a Bone… Spirited T shirts… Mouse Pads… Photography…

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our website and Blog


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Lets see some pictures of your campground when its set up for, say, a week stay at a unimproved campground.

I am very jealous.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, I haven't had a chance to read or look at all the pics on your site, but I will definitely be going back to look and read and see more of that scenery. I especially love the pics of south eastern UT. I lived in Caineville (right outside of Hanksville) for 2 years and loved visiting Moab, Goblin Valley, the Henry Mountains, Capital Reef (we were about ten miles from the entrance to CR park) etc, and just exploring all the back roads in the canyons. To me there is nothing like it. Thank you for sharing and I wish you safe and happy travels.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange County Ca... there are some pictures just recently in the Archives in "The Valley of the Gods"... let me know if you have trouble dinding them... that is about as remote as it gets! Awesome...
K8IE... sad to say we have never been to Capitol Reef... but soon... maybe we will bump into each other! There s just so much around Utah!









La Sal Mountain loop, Utah…

I am writing this from Lockhart Pass, Needles area (Lat 38 10 / Long 109 40)… just in case you are in the neighborhood! Away from the campground, not too far from the road where I have already seen a few two wheelers go on probably to do the loop toward Hurray Pass…
But couple days ago we did the “La Sal Mountain loop” and one should not miss the incredible scenery, the fresh air and the nice curvy roads with still a bit of snow on the shoulders, enough to make a snowman for Spirit… or maybe it was a snowwoman?
Met up with many riders coming through Moab including a group of old Indians from Holland! What a Hub it is…
Will be here a while… off the grid.
Enjoy the Blog… come and visit, plenty of room here!
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Near Needles, Utah that is…

Great campsite and always much to see and experience! Today we are going to a Festival! Just found out from a reader a couple minutes ago… The Blue Hollow Festival near Monticello… have to talk to Spirit about it!
We have been here a couple days I think and doing not much… great sunsets… a cold snap… some good wind filled with sand to clean my teeth… just mellowing out and taking it all in. 
Spend one night on the same site with some friends, a good dinner, some good laughs… I have to say that the company was great… A little ride into Needles… it has been all good.
I am starting to read about others coming to this area… I have the feeling we will meet more friends very soon… It “IS” that time of the year…
Check it all out on the Blog…
Be well, always… Ara & Spirit


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey. Getting ready to go on a road trip of my own. Maybe we'll cross paths. Doubt it though as I'm staying mostly in the north and mine is ONLY for a month.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Blu Mtn Fastivel, Monticello, Utah…

A good time is always what you make of it. When we arrived to the Festival after a change of plan as usual, the organizers where really disturbed at the amount of the “no shows” within the vendors… blaming it on fuel prices. $4.29 today by the way in Monticello. My friend Pete was also there and was leaving as we arrived… as, this was not worth even coming too… he said. 
We had a great time, we got lost a couple times trying to find the field, we got permission to go back to this old property we had found with “no trespassing” signs… It was just a great day on that front. Missing Family on another front took an impact later on but Spirit and I together we are learning to deal with it… Riding helps… he does too… you do too… it is all good.
Till next time… 
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Amazing Global exposure for the “Journey” and… Spirit!!!

No misquotes… written as it should be, a synopsis of 18 months on the road… the why and the hows…
On Welcome to World of BMW
Got a kick out of this one on Motor Cyclist right underneath an another article about my Hero “Rossi”!… and our full page…
And then it is on to BMW Motorrad South Africa
… and Automotive.com Just in case you wanted a shorter version on the ongoing of the last 18 months!
We arrived back in Moab yesterday, we will be busy running errands, regrouping a bit and then on back south… Different World always suddenly… from the silence to rubber rolling down the black top… But that is alright with me as long as I know there is so much more of the vast empty spaces waiting for us…
Thank you for all your support… and long live “Spirit”!, yes… one of those mean “Pits” you know!!! (all the links are on the Blog)

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A strong Potash connection! Utah

A frayed clutch cable changed with a smile thanks to some past strong tutorials from Master BMW mechanics who knew that the knowledge of being quite self sufficient would come in handy, as it did. A couple tires changed by a Harley mechanic right along some stories of celebrities he had shared moments with. Another ride on Potash Rd, which with time and traffic has changed to a rougher one exposing itself with its flowers blooming and hues of red constantly changing throughout the moments… The sudden attraction of the Potash and salt mine with its blue dyed waters establishing such a contrast with the landscape… Spirit making it’s home wherever we stop and doing his own exploring… meeting a man named Mike who himself has just rescued another abused dog, an image of Spirit 3 years ago… This is just another day in our Life on the road. Never a dull moment, there is no boredom when one slows down and allows the events to take shape throughout one’s senses. All in the Blog.
Always be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Some great Camping, Utah
Camping is always great in Utah… specially when my favorite spot is unoccupied… A bit short lived because of bad weather today, but we got a great taste of it. You can never go wrong camping in “The Valley of the Gods”. 
Full sun, sunsets, sunrise and just about full moon, it was a perfect time. The heat around this area is the only factor that worries me, specially with Spirit, even with always a full bowl of water in front of him and some shade, panting non stop. We definitely spend much more time throughout the year in cold weather versus hot.
So we are back… things will clear up and we can take off again!!!
I have had quite a few readers ask me about our camping gear… so there it is today, on the Blog.
Enjoy and be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Natural Bridges, Utah

We packed fairly early that day leaving my favorite spot where I am sure we will go back under better skies. Some glancing at the clouds, decided to go and checkout the Natural Bridges National Park. Nice ride up, the Park itself not crowded at all with a 9 miles loop and amazingly no red sandstone. I think the camera was confused now! A delight on the eyes, marvels carved in rocks, many trails to go on and much greenery. The winds picked up as time went on, a struggling ride back specially with it on the nose from Blanding back to Bluff just in time for some serious rain… which lasted till a few minutes ago. Just got a message from a rider that was suppose to meet us here tonight… he is in Monticello in a motel room… it is snowing just a few miles north from here!
Eventually we will complain, needlessly, that it is too hot… some day, does not seem to be soon.
All in the Blog as always. Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Canyon the Chelly, Utah

Pronounced “sha-e”, I stood corrected. A nice ride into Arizona exploring the cliffs of this Canyon I had never heard of till a few days ago. Beautiful and breathtaking, uncrowded on Navajo Land as they also live in the Valley with much farming utilizing the rich soil available. 
For the first time we were not alone, joined by Art, a reader and rider from New York City, New York… curious of our Lifestyle. Quite a step for him to pack up and go as it seems that his own Journey has turned into Jell-O abandoning all the plans he had drawn on his map and just following his nose. 
It is never the “destination” truly, but the Journey. A bit of cooking, many pictures and ourselves will go back again to ride some of the roads we did not have a chance to touch yet.
Enjoy the Canyon, I hope you get to visit it some day soon…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Another day by the Canyons, Utah

The riding was awesome stopping at all the overlooks, Spirit was in his glory as usual being outdoor and wind in his face… proudly sitting with his head up as a sidecar owner… (he is!!!). There were so many more roads we yet have not done due to lack of time as Art and I parted after some great company. Him going west… us going east. Now that we are familiar with the area of the Canyon de Chelly, we will plan again to ride beyond it some passes we were told are just magnificent and twisted!
We are back in Bluff for a couple of days, changing brake pads and trying to figure out why there is a couple of drops of oil sipping from under the front cover… I need to be in that “mood” to do mechanical work… I think today is it!
More pictures on the Blog… as always.
Be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Camping at Monument Valley, Utah 

Those longs days are tiresome sometimes when trying to catch sunsets and sunrises back to back! Even Spirit in still darkness, in the am his eyes half closed seems to be complaining! 
It was just some place visited before but never camped in… Monument Valley.
We took our time getting there and also a small detour in Oljato to check out the Trading Post, an original built in 1921.
On to the park we had first row seats ahead of everyone with the same idea! What I thought would be a non sense turned into fun while chatting with the many foreigners present, taking advantage of their beneficial Euro exchange….
There will be a couple chapters of this outing… too many pictures and too much going on!
Be well… always…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

So more camping at Monument Valley! Utah…

This was camping with photography in mind… the dirt road loop also I have to say is always kind of challenging trying to always figure out a better line and explore the possibilities of the rig’s handling! Nice also to meet many foreigners taking advantage of the Euro exchange and listen to their own perspective about traveling and visiting this Country. Only one complain… same as mine… the food situation! But look at where we are! Food Distributors don’t even want to deliver their ingredients this far… time… and fuel costs! So… keep on cooking!
The heat in the air is being really felt this morning and the “no-see-ums”, I think same as “gnats” (?) are out in full force… I thought we left them behind in Florida… but wrong! I even tried “dryer sheets” to keep them away… not much is working… Colorado Mountains are sounding more and more appealing!!!
Till next time… enjoy the pictures… maybe the writing too!
Be well Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it winter… again?

33 degrees a few miles up the road, dark clouds and much rain yesterday… but it looks like all will change tomorrow when we head out soon (I like to use that word!… no time frame…) to the “Antelope Slot Canyon” in Page, by Lake Powell. We are looking forward to it… Spirit will stay behind for a couple hours under the watchful eyes of the Lady that books the Tours as no one is allowed in without a guide, and Dogs cannot join us… again! Not my favorite way to go… but I think it will be worth it…
I am still lost within the images of Monument Valley! Hard to get tired of it when they project such a constant change of shadows throughout the day starting with sunrise, specially when no one is around but us…
The rest of the images are here… 
Be well… always… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Page, AZ… the lower Canyon

All I could say while visiting both upper and lower Antelope Slot Canyon was “phenomenal”… as truly I was left speechless by the wonders that Mother Nature truly outdoing herself on this both occasions. 
A bit of a rough ride due to some heavy winds going in, sailing with ease coming up… one makes up for the extra fuel used the other way! I guess!
Page is a busy town… a Super Center Walmart probably says it all!
The weather was perfect and still is, will stay as is all summer? The area might then be called Paradise. 
Many pictures of the Canyons, so many that I will eventually create a SmuMug Gallery for them soon!
Enjoy… and as always, be well.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*Monumental dog.*

I loved the picture of Spirit with the monuments in the background. I hope it isn't copyrighted as I'm going to try and make it my desktop image. I'll have to fiddle with resizing it first. It would make a great cover picture for the book you need to write.
If you want to see more of those rippled canyons keep in mind Wisconsin Dells. Its the same thing but wet and dreary. Still striking tho.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Monumental dog.*



Orange County Ca said:


> I loved the picture of Spirit with the monuments in the background. I hope it isn't copyrighted as I'm going to try and make it my desktop image. I'll have to fiddle with resizing it first. It would make a great cover picture for the book you need to write.
> If you want to see more of those rippled canyons keep in mind Wisconsin Dells. Its the same thing but wet and dreary. Still striking tho.


Thanks for the compliment! Ah!... the Book... yes, time... I have to go back to day one and...
Yes, they are all Copyrighted but I cannot stop you from using them! The largest you can save it as will be 900 pixels. Let me know how that goes... There is a much bigger project, reason for the Copyright... you enjoy it... truly.
Be well... Oh! will be making a calendar too... I guess that is never too early as I missed 2008!!!... maybe the earlier the better! 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More of Page and the Lower Canyon, AZ

You will probably now, with more pictures decide to visit this Lower canyon while in the Page area! I will probably again some day, it has to be the most unique experience I have ever had… right up there with anything else seen these past couple years.
I will know most likely later on the day, as we are moving on tomorrow, which way we will be headed… The little town of Boulder, Utah or start Colorado from south to north… Either way trying to find cooler weather for our outdoor activities. Spirit just does not do very well with the heat.
If it is Colorado we will just have to come back again later on as there are so many more roads and sights to experience…
I posted about 20 more pictures of the Canyon… the last of them besides the Gallery I will build up soon.
Be well… always…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A side trip! Cortez… Co

We had to get to a big city! This is big… and I am finding myself not doing well in such of an atmosphere. Spirit neither, he is just not happy as usual. An event as the Cortez Cultural Center and meeting another traveler, Sergio from Boston, who joined us for the event saved the day and the mind… Dancing, Traditions, Story telling by an 84 year old Navajo Code Talker… it was a great evening of entertainment and culture.
We are headed out in the am, all the errands are done, mail has followed me on queue including my new tags and Driver’s License! After all I am still a Florida Resident as so many others that only live there half of the time.
I am a bit torn between continuing north in Colorado or go to… Escalante for a while. I am so drawn to the later. Maybe Spirit will decide in the morning… Bluff? You can read about it here…
Till next time… from who knows where!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

We are in Escalante, Utah…

If you have never done 95 and 12 from Blanding or vice versa you owe to yourself to do it as a once in a Lifetime amazing first “Utah’s All-American Road”. We are now in Escalante, our new home base for a while and will go back to explore and photograph one section at the time. My concept is always either no pictures or stop every mile!… It could have taken us weeks to get here.
There is so much that it could be overwhelming as besides the maps, the locals already have given me tips on out of the way destinations. In the meantime, Old Faithful decided to take a break by developing a rear final drive leak!… Just a seal. I am sure with the help of many on Motorcycle Forums I will be able to replace… when the part gets here! No overnight shipping in this town… So Spirit and I will check out by foot this small city… however a bit bigger than Bluff.
Enjoy the Antelope Slot “Upper” Canyon today on the Blog…
Be well, as always… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Some repairs in Escalante, Utah
We are on the road always at the mercy of a breakage. It is always the hidden factor that can change plans, routes and finances for sure. They came in threes! One more to go as far as fixing… waiting for a new rear hub seal, but in the meantime still riding a bit around the town.
The only Motorcycle Shop within two hundred miles is right here! A couple miles away… that is what I call good Karma as I was not aware of it when planning to come here. This is a main thoroughfare for two wheelers traveling, even travelers on foot, bicycles, and “Desert Doctor” does pretty well for the ill fated riders unprepared for this area.
It is getting hot during the day, I like it, just have to keep an eye on Spirit and from now on he will ride with his nice red cover on!… Never thought that one would come in so handy…
Enjoy the Blog… I know some of you will pass by here… let me know… will buy you a cup of coffee!!!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Rolling again! Utah.
They came in three… they have been fixed in three! A bit of hiking with a very upset Spirit during a 5:30am wake up call, but all worth seeing the incredible colors of the Escalante Petrified Forest, another marvel accomplished by Mother Nature…
The new seal was waiting when we returned and so embarrassed to find out that it was the easiest repair I have ever done! Could not stay still too long after 3 days pretty much at idle… so a ride to Penguitch to meet some of the Rally goers and a beautiful night time ride back to camp, arriving around midnight!
All this in one day… seems that my energy has doubled since here!
Returning today, met up with some old friends at the “Beehive Beemer” get together, unfortunately it only took one, with his unprovoked profanities and foul language, a “dog hater” I was told by the registration desk, all this because Spirit was barking while I was using the facilities! A facet of a society I thought I had abandoned long time ago. As “management” was OK with it, only saying they are… “sooo sorry!“, a Charter Club, a disgrace to the Motorcycle community, we left the “space” fouled by this individual and waiting for a public apology. As I always say… “School is always open”… 
Be well… all is well here!… including Spirit. Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you forget to put out your campfire?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange County Ca said:


> Did you forget to put out your campfire?


The truth is... Spirit did!... Bad Dog!!! Bad Dog....

You are funny!

Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

beemerchef said:


> The Natural Bridges, Utah


GORGEOUS photo!! wow


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Heidiann... Valley of the Gods will always hold a special place for us!










“The Dog Hater”… not “Whisperer!

When a “dog hater” (as described by the Rally organizers!), an uncaring “Rally Master” and us… end up being in the same vicinity, things do not go well. I have the outmost respect for anyone that does not like dogs… as there are many flavors of Ice cream, and that is OK… but when we get insulted, well, that is not…
It was a short stay at the Beehive Beemer Rally, we met many familiar faces, made some new Friends and the good of course outweighs the bad, if only it was not for those insults and profane language I had to hear… followed by an unconcerned Rally Master, barely listening to the situation.
The ride was fine, the rides are always fine specially since our mechanical issues have been addressed. Escalante to Penguitch is such a beautiful road allowing the traveler to take in the changes in colors of the sandstone, from white to an orangey red going through the Canyon. And for you all specially that are dog owners, I think this Blog will interest you…
Be well… always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Boulder, a cool little town, Utah

Unfortunately no pictures of the town itself today! It started storming before I even had a chance to pull the camera out of its bag. It is only 27 miles from here, there will be many more chances… We might even set up base camp in Boulder as almost at 1000 feet higher the weather is much cooler. Escalante is becoming hot. We met up with Ron, owner of “Motorcycle Repair and Rendez Vous and that was a great time chatting… he even bought me lunch! The day could not get any better. Well, it did as we met another roadside attraction… Joe… crossing the country on Roller Blades! Yes… It is a shame that we cannot just pull up a chair and sit by the side of the road, there are all kinds of travelers coming through, trust me!
In case you do not read the Blog, many thanks for all the support you have send us including all the kind words. It is water under the bridge… The replies from the responsible parties of course almost made me the bad guy with the bad dog! Forget it… Karma will take its course! I do not carry or want that kind of energy.
Be well… always… the sun is shining today. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

4, 60, 300 and the “Burr trail”, Utah…

You will need to read the Blog to find out about the 4, 60 and 300... Somehow they all fell on the same day!
With 2 million acres surrounding us we are liable to experience some areas unadvertised as the Burr Trail. I had this vision for a moment of gates and shuttles taking the tourists back and forth within that incredible Canyon that was such a surprise to me. Hope as it did in Zion it never happens here. Do not pass Boulder without riding or driving that road including the switchbacks… they are car friendly roads, a bit of washboards, not to be adventured on in rainy times.
Whenever we stopped only smells and silence prevailed. We both needed this day, it does not cease to amaze me how vast and incredible this area is. We were not prepared to camp overnight but will soon… 
Have fun following the road, this is a two part mini Adventure!!!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Picture above has been HDR digitally enhanced.

Up to the “T” on the Burr Trail…
We turned around at the “T” on the Burr Trail, we were not ready to go any further that day, but will next time and camp out going south to Lake Powell. There is an incredible isolation here on and off the roads. The “space” has changed, it is not Moab, it is not Monument Valley… it is an entity of its own, the closest being Valley of the Gods. Having lived on a sailboat for many years, it is as being out to sea, all alone and with a bit of constant thoughts, an inner, I might call it, “apprehension” maybe, as not to break down as these are not at all well traveled roads. 
They are mostly demanding and definitely require an advance knowledge of the weather, they require much water specially being in in summer time. Tools and food a must… they stay on the rig 24/7 never unloaded, cannot afford to forget anything.
Much changes in the sceneries, rocks formations and even roads… that is what is on the Blog today…
Be well… always… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Widstoe, a ghost of a Ghost Town, Utah

You definitely have it all here. The Red Canyons, the flat Desert and the high altitude unpaved forest roads of the Dixie National Forest. Take your pick as we did trying to find the ghost town of Widstoe passing right by the area that was on fire last week. From what seemed to be Widstoe, southbound to the entrance of Bryce Canyon, a little detour while closing the loop back to Escalante to Grosvernor Arch and even as we were by then loosing the sun just a few minutes at the Kodachrome State Park where the trails are many and so are photo opportunities. Sometimes I feel as we are still scouting the area as some of them we need to go back and spend more time.
The big aspect of it all has been the lack of traffic in this area. Maybe this will all change as the Fourth of July weekend is coming up? This all feels as we are in a separate part of the World, so far from anything one might have a need for… even finding decent food sometimes is a task waiting for the days of delivery! Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Saving Spirit and the end of “that” ride, Utah.

A reader asked me, rightly so, how it came about for Spirit and I to be together… It is amazing how some moments are never forgotten and one can relive them! It was then, 3 years have passed and I can just hope for many more to come by one day at the time.
And then the end of a great day’s ride to Gosverner Arch, a bumpy road with much washboard and deep sand combination testing again the limits of the rig with a knobby that is almost gone. We are going through rear tires a bit too fast, those knobbies disappear “like butter”, but it is our only way to handle the local back roads. Riding the black top to get to them does not help either. 
Happy 4th of July to you all… be careful with that BBQ! We need to find one ourselves, it is good weather for it. 
Enjoy the Blog, the long weekend… till later, you all be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“One door closes, another one opens up…”

If you believe in above, well, it will happen as it happens to us quite often, one reason to stay calm when some doors shut hard, the draft of Life will ajar another one fairly quickly!
The bottom line? Cost of living has tremendously gone up these past two years, in fuel, food, tire and oil changes alone the budget has been screaming! We are here to explore this incredibly large area, at the same time stumbled on a two days a week work situation that you need to read about! Just too good to pass it up… it is a Dog loving circle where… you “have” to bring your Dog to work with you! For now it is all good and will just see what happens later as the cold weathers will come back and will need to move on as we always have done… I cannot even think that far ahead… So no excuse to not stop by and see us, either in Escalante or Boulder where we will be two days a week… working hard, meaning I will… with Spirit’s supervision! As usual…
“The Burr Trail Grill and Outpost” is the name by the way…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Kodachrome Basin State Park, Utah

Hard to believe how long we have been in Utah and the discoveries just will not cease! Kodachrome Basin State Park is a “gem” to be savored, all the colors throughout the many intensities of the sun rays culminating with the incredible hues of the “pipes” and rocks at sunset makes one wonder through the photos if it is even real or Photoshoped! It is not!!! Almost fluorescent for a few moments, for the last minutes of the day they are as unseen anywhere else.
It was a hot day, a bit absent minded forgetting many things we needed, but… with a bit of imagination a couple hikes were possible!
Hope you get to experience it soon… and yes, Dogs are allowed on the trails, how refreshing.
You be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Hell’s Backbone loop and bridge, Utah

A name that stands for the fact that it follows a ridge with sheer drops on each side, but also must have been given for its washboard quality unseen from my part before!
It is a spectacular trail, they say suited for a passenger car, I say “not really” unless an SUV, some good suspension and patience. 
We have the company of a reader, Pete, from near San Diego, with a unique trailering device as he is riding his 1974 Honda Sabre pulling his Suzuki DR 350... You read right! 2 motorcycles, one rider on his own Journey for a month.
An unhappy “morning grouchy” Spirit… a 5am wake up call is too early for him, I will let him sleep in a bit today!
A bit wondering where winter will take us, where would be interesting good weathered lands for those cold months, the third round for us since on the road…
All in the Blog…  As always, be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it more than just a road? More on Hell’s Backbone… Utah

Since joining American Road Forum, the more scenic and difficult the road traveled gets, the more I want to read about it, find out its history, and cannot help thinking about its past, sometimes visualizing the hundreds of people that have built it at a time where the machinery used was definitely not what we have today! Hell’s Backbone has been one of those, specially when around a curve one can suddenly see about a mile of it as a ribbon following the curves of its mountains. 
I am also finding myself having to be detached from the kitchen where I spend my first day working solo. Finding out that all these years have followed me, are still part of me. It is a great job as I have to tell myself to go in, do the work and leave without any thoughts of… improving this or that! When I see Spirit behind that screen door I am content that Karma has presented this path for us, we could not have asked for more.
I think the Blog says it all… Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Vagabonding to Capitol Reef, Utah
In the beginning “nice” was having an Internet connection… today nice is taking off knowing that there will be none. “Destinations” were planned, today it is just wandering with only a eye out for the weather going the opposite direction of the clouds. There will always be a surprise in Utah that will materialize as it did these past days. It was Gooseneck Point and Capitol Reef and a nice cool shaded campground. Shade is good these days as we are entering the hottest days of the year. It makes it for interesting viewing when finally coupled with the laptop looking back at all the pictures taken.
I felt bad for some riders the other day on their way up to an Annual BMW Rally. They still had 10 days to get there but their leader never taking his helmet off while gassing up kept honking the horn while others and I where chatting and taking pictures. Memories of blurred miles markers versus seeing so much beauty they will miss… hope that some day they will slow down… Been there, done that… “this” is much nicer…
Check out the Blog… and be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A bit more of Capitol Reef, the “Grand Wash”, Utah
Great commercial shot above!… it is a great helmet with the visor really protecting from the sun quite often. One can do the “Grand Wash” in an hour or spend all day as we almost did. Walking part of it is also a great experience between the walls of this Canyon with a constant change in the rock formations and endless colors of red hues. Stay away if ever storming, you will see the signs anyhow, the flash floods must be tremendous and happens so fast.
The “space” at the campground is real peaceful and as much as I don’t care too much for them we had a great time, a social time exchanging stories with the tourists passing by. Spirit of course is always the highlight, myself… more and more I feel as a Travel or Tour Guide agent! It has been nice to share the little bit of knowledge I have acquired from Utah…
Enjoy the Blog… and till next time you all be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Into the Gorge of Capitol Reef, Utah
The incredible sceneries do not stop in Utah. Water sure has created so much, so many Canyons that we can actually ride through, Canyons where in the past recent years “humans” have worked hard at it for our vehicles to witness what has taken so many years to accomplish. The “Gorge” at Capitol Reef is definitely one of those places where one can spend much time as we did when we arrived into it before sunrise, one of the best times of the day.
The ride out of Capitol Reef through Dixie National Forest is always also so spectacular, more and more I feel as being in another part of the world as traffic is almost inexistent and slowly one can feel detached from it all, “all” being the outside World. 
Spirit is doing great, we are not hitting hot spots anymore, keeping the hiking mainly in the early mornings or late afternoon and looking for some shade during the day. 
Pictures? Too many really… for sure some great memories we will have.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

*THAT* is an incredible picture!!! 

I always look forward to your posts. The scenery pictures are always fantatic and I've learned about so many places I'll never get to see myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, but why will you never get to see them?...










Bad weather is here… Utah.
Suddenly outdoor activities are a bit curtailed. We have been so fortunate throughout all this time to not really having bad weather which would hold us back from the road. But here it is… Still, not getting to adventurous, we managed to ride a bit of Hole in the Rock Road where we did not even make it to Devil’s Garden… The washboard situation almost becomes a nightmare… fast or slow the fear comes up that something is definitely going to break! Slow turns out to be a better solution and then we have a bit of engine overheat. 
Will be going back to Moab in a couple days to meet a Friend which we have never met… Hope that makes sense… the wonders of the Internet! All should be cleared up by then and I think even Spirit will be ready… he is always ready!
Some dark clouds… followed by a downpour all night… That is what we got!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Poor choice of words. Sorry. Places I may not see. 

I have a plan.. I just have to wait a little bit for it to become reality. We'll see.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Poor choice of words. Sorry. Places I may not see.
> 
> I have a plan.. I just have to wait a little bit for it to become reality. We'll see.


Have to make your Dreams happen... sometimes.
Do you live in Reno?...
Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A visit in Moab with my Friend Paul, Utah

The heat, the humidity and jungle like bugs made our stay in Moab a difficult experience for the both of us. We talked much, cooked much and saw a few sights including getting ourselves up to some cooler elevations doing the loop through La Salle mountains. I would however, difficult or not, do it again as I took away with me some valuable perspective about my own insight regarding how to deal with Life within these times where the heart will never be complete but the mind and spirit needs to go on. It is as a new chapter has made its way into my days, a challenge that needs to be won…
A couple Blogs actually have been posted since I have written here as time did not allow it. 
You be well… till next time, enjoy.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

beemerchef said:


> Have to make your Dreams happen... sometimes.
> Do you live in Reno?...
> Be well... Ara & Spirit


No, I live in New England. Reno is in my signature...


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

beemerchef said:


> Into the Gorge of Capitol Reef, Utah
> The incredible sceneries do not stop in Utah. Water sure has created so much, so many Canyons that we can actually ride through, Canyons where in the past recent years “humans” have worked hard at it for our vehicles to witness what has taken so many years to accomplish. The “Gorge” at Capitol Reef is definitely one of those places where one can spend much time as we did when we arrived into it before sunrise, one of the best times of the day.
> The ride out of Capitol Reef through Dixie National Forest is always also so spectacular, more and more I feel as being in another part of the world as traffic is almost inexistent and slowly one can feel detached from it all, “all” being the outside World.
> Spirit is doing great, we are not hitting hot spots anymore, keeping the hiking mainly in the early mornings or late afternoon and looking for some shade during the day.
> ...


Gosh I miss that place... There is nothing like the sun setting and all those colors on the rocks. Used to hike in the reef every weekend, usually the natural bridge path, and we would swim in the waterfall. Hoping to get out there to visit friends in Torrey, Hanksville, and Caineville this Fall.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Let us know when you do... we might still be around...









A familiar face and a bit of Bryce Canyon, Utah

Always nice to see a familiar face specially when one cannot remember when was the last time… It seems that it was Naples, Florida, while cooking a special dinner for some Friends we have in common. On his own Journey from Canada, Louis and a couple of his riding Friends stopped by overnight… for an evening of true comedy, laughter and a local dinner.
Awaiting for another Friend from Louisiana this time we could not go too far. Bryce Canyon was the perfect place to spend a day riding and taking pictures before the daily monsoon arrived. Of course we barely got wet as usual, just a nice needed cooling off.
It truly felt more being in Europe while in the Park, it is an amazing feeling not to hear English being spoken anymore!
Enjoy the pictures and a bit of Geology…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Another Friend, a new Slot Canyon and an abused Spirit! Utah…
Yes, I am enjoying entertaining and playing the guide, the cook and bottle washer… all at the same time. As myself when in a new area I like to discover my surrounding through my own senses, I don’t say much, only make a route and let Mother Nature do the rest. As we are slower than two wheels, specially in the curves, I told Brian to go ahead till he reached a meeting point. But he stayed behind for most of the time finding out that “it is nice to slow down and actually see the surroundings…”. A mental and physical break for sure only leaving some good memories. 
The ride, the day and the meals including another form of stew and breakfast with great coffee was memorable for the both of us. Always a stew?… a one pan meal? There is not much around here at the local Grocery store… really not much. 
Not to be mean… I love Spirit… but we were in laughter when 6 other dogs started abusing him… His reaction? A firm “enough is enough!” as the little guys flew away… literally!
That picture is on the Blog…
Be well… always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More of Cedar Breaks, Utah…
The longer we are on the road, the more I want to go back to older technology. Honestly. I have been on WI FI lately and today trying out my normal connection through the Dish as we will use this winter when headed south to more… Desert, well, it is slow compared. I have been spoiled… All has changed so much it seems like. I would even settle for a couple horses and a buggy if needed. But those are dreams, I think. 
The cause of it might be all the sights we are seeing lately, specially Cedar Breaks… such beauty in such an unexpected place which suddenly is there with no warning as was the Grand Canyon and many other wonders. 
We also went to our first Farmer’s Market the other day… not much available yet and… expensive! What are they thinking I wonder… but we bought a couple things and the ride sure was nice in this cool early morning and a sky guiding us with the sun rays.
Some colorful times!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More Friends visiting, Utah…
Even for those that have seen Utah, this area astonishes them with its incredibly vast spaces and raw beauty. I am even myself starting to feel isolated from the rest of the country when trying to ride roads we have yet to be on. There are just so many and when Friends visit, it is always such a big choice. Burr Trail has become a Classic in my book and every time we leave I am already thinking about coming back. I am glad that they left yesterday as suddenly the weather has changed and I learned from other travelers that the roads I took them on already had knee high water from flash floods.
Thinking about slowly heading south. The food situation here is pathetic… One store, which has truly nothing! Not even a decent potato! I wonder what the locals do? I was going to ask the owner, but then again what for!
Spirit even is into his down time. I don’t like it as he needs the exercise, as I myself do. Maybe a couple more days and all will clear up. Glad to have taken this ride, now a memory on the Blog.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

You need to hit up the Colorado National Monument. Spectacular. Why I've missed this thread I don't know. Brilliant photography, bud.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks... we are going to head south slowly and will leave that part and some of Utah for next year... and the following year!!!...










Calf Creek hike, Utah
We have been camped out at the same spot for a while now. Considering there are so many destinations within a few hundred miles with the ability to travel lightly, the past few weeks have been great. But southern heat or not, untraveled roads, it is time to move on and bite into deeply the adventures and new horizons waiting for us. The feeling for so many taking roots I know is always a comfort, it only works the other way for us. How strange, moving on is comfortable. Always curious what is over the next Mountain, the end of that road facing us, the other side of the curve we cannot quite see from here. 
The weather pattern has always been fine in the mornings and severely dark by afternoon. We both finally got soaked yesterday from the rain and the hail riding back from the 6 mile hike to the Lower Falls of Calf Creek. Too lazy to put on the rain pants!
Live and learn. Enjoy the hike…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Will this makes us Texans and Big Benders???

In a month or so from now we will be camping on “The Oasis of my Soul”… You will have to read the Blog to find out how all this has come about. It will be our winter own slice of Heaven, 25 miles north of Big Bend on some away from the road 10 acres of pristine land made of hard limestone with an all weather accessible road. It will be yours also to be shared for anyone wanting to camp or a comfy bed, good food and conversations around a campfire. It will be another facet of the Journey with much emphasize on developing some Photographic skills to try to make something out of it… amongst thousands of other great Photographers!… Hand in hand with the Blog with much more riding throughout the country the rest of the year, these thoughts and dreams becoming reality have me going with renewed energy. Hope to see you there sometime experiencing as we have done in the past and will in the near future the astonishing vast open spaces of the Big Bend area. 
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The intimate Devil’s Garden… Escalante/Utah
If you like to play amongst the Hoodos and the Goblins this is your playground! A nice washboard road to get there, early morning will make you the star witness of the change of colors on those free standing weathered by time rock structures. Hiking the easy loop over and over is like every time hiking it for the first time as the sun rising is constantly changing the scenes on this stage empty of visitors. We were lucky with the weather that day, a weather a bit crazy mixed with unpredictable rains and sunshine constantly switching with no warnings.
We are headed south tomorrow morning, its time and as every space we get attached to, it is with regrets and excitement all at the same time. This is one area we will return to fill in the blanks, I hope, in the meantime the thrill of seeing Zion is ahead of us and the golden key awaits for us in Big Bend. 
The Hoodos and the Goblins! Some pretty cool characters…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Some World Wide Traveler Friends… Zion, Utah.
Finally after months of e mails with Alain and his wife Chris, we met in Zion! That is just how it goes. Planning on the road does not work very well and is an accepted fact among us. We actually meet more Travelers we had not planned to than if we did. They are from the south of France, near by where I was born and I can still remember having his accent! I cannot describe it… it is too unique. 4 months of the road now in the USA, on their way to Mexico, South America and finally Asia. They only have two years, as we do they would like to spend more time in one place, but two years is such a short time for their route.
We parted this morning, we have a standing invitation in the South of France… I hope some day I can manage to take Spirit to Europe maybe.
We ourselves are now north of St George and will start some rides with my Friend Michael and also that “good stuff” such as eye exam and Dr’s in the big City.
Enjoy the Blog… and be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A loop North of St George, Utah
We keep on rolling in Utah. It just does not end! We are settled I have to admit pretty comfortably at my Friends house, Michael and Sandra, while doing some errands in St George before headed south in a couple of weeks.
We have been here before, this is like the yearly “get it all back together” stop. I thought we had seen it all last year, had ridden all the roads, but Michael has of course many more destinations up his sleeve. I think he only divulge his secret destinations in small dosage!
From “Mountain Meadows” to “Lion’s mouth” to Cedar City and back here also riding “Kolob Canyon” Rd, it was a fine ride, as good as they get.
Much thoughts about Texas, just thinking without any concrete decisions as how we are going to live down there on a land with no power, water, septic… and a real tight budget! Almost a challenge which should be in itself and interesting feat.
Enjoy the ride… we sure did.
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More Friends and a “Dammeron” loop, Utah
One more time we met up with a couple readers, from Logan this time, on their own escapade following our footsteps, or maybe vice versa!
Paul and Mariko, members of the “Expedition Portal” Forum, a Forum filled with adventure reports from all over the World and much information on how to survive the vast empty lands, some very cool vehicles also.
A ride to Pine Valley and its forest, luscious greens and creeks. It was then on to another loop west of 18 this time through Gunlock Rd and back a dirt road through some BLM land we had camped on last year passing a couple reservoirs. 
There is no lack of riding around here, after all, we are still in Utah!
We are preparing ourselves for the road to Toroweap, 90 miles into some of the most isolated part of the country overlooking the Grand Canyon. Tomorrow will be doing Joshua Rd loop and another attraction near by. Eventually we will rest!
More pictures on the Blog…
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Golden Butte Rd and Whitney Pocket. Nevada.
I sure hope that you all dual sport riders from Nevada or near by have ridden the loop to the ancient town of Golden Butte and stopped as we did at Whitney Pocket, also admiring the Art work 2 miles off the main road… to the right.
Out of nowhere as usual, totally off the beaten path considering we did not see a soul all day, lays one of, now, my favorite destination. Moss, caves, multi color rocks, sandstone, portals, petroglyphs, narrow trails… It was a quick scouting day trip and we have reservations for early next year in a bit of cooler weather.
Mojave went up to 107 degrees and felt on the way back as riding through a furnace. Spirit did really good with his cover on and his soft bowl of water always in front of him. He is definitely a tough guy now! Of course he will never pass up a chance to lay in the shade!
I could not fit all the photos in one Blog, so this will be part one of two…
Be well… Always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

If you are ever heading out of Capitol Reef toward Hanksville, be sure to stop in Caineville at the Luna Mesa Cantina. Beer, chips and salsa, burgers, burritos. We were at the property just west of them. You would for sure know it if you saw it, teepees and a couple motel rooms to sleep in, as well as RV hookups and tent sites. Definitely not fancy, but I have MANY memories from working there and sleeping in the teepees with my friend. If you do swing by, tell Ann (the owner) that Katie (Jim's daughter) from next door says hi. Her daughter and I were great friends and loved to camp out in the teepees during the summer. Oh, the memories.. I miss Utah so bad.


----------



## SamiLynNewJersey (Aug 13, 2008)

Great photos. what an experiance.

What do you do with the dog when you visit resturants or places the dog can not go? Does he just sit out on the bike?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

We will be back in Capitol Reef next year... thanks for the tip and we might get a tepee on the land in Texas!
Wel... to your question... I just do not go anywhere where dogs are not allowed, it is that simple. Compromise... that is just how Life is... Right now we are doing the yearly thing, eye exam, Dr's and big shopping... He stays with some Friends where we are camping out... There are many side road markets, little stores where I can see him when needed. Thanks for the concern... 










A bit more of Artwork, Nevada
This last day trip has obviously left an impression within me and rekindled some expressions of my mind and much thought about this Journey. Every step was a picture opportunity, so many shapes and colors within the sandstone, it was an endless array of beauty mixed with the spiritual presence of the Ancients.
Choosing the right time for such excursion is becoming more and more important. With temperatures peaking at 107 degrees such adventure would have been more enjoyable later on the year and my future planning will need to be a bit smarter!
We are getting ready for Toroweap, we are leaving tomorrow early morning and hoping to spend a couple nights within one of the most isolated area of this country overlooking the Grand Canyon. I am excited about it.
The errands continue, almost done as our southern destination awaits us. More surprises I am sure!
Enjoy the photos… there are many today.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Adventures in Toroweap, Arizona
180 miles of deserted and isolated roads can turn into an adventure following a couple mechanical failures and close to two inches of rain resulting with some nice wet and sticky “calachi”. A new word I will not forget it’s spelling very soon.
But it was some fun days, some spend in the tent reading and eating. Preparedness has always been the key in my traveling and it paid off big time. We actually arrived back last night with water and food left, mainly also because of a couple four wheelers including the Ranger stopping by to make sure we were alright.
Spirit is my Hero, more than ever the bond has just heightened another step. Moving right along with never a complain, only love and affection throughout those a bit rough couple days.
Toroweap is a must to experience and hard to describe its grandeur, its breathtaking depth, a true test of heights.
Tired but satisfied, some of the Journey is on the Blog, part I that is as there is more to come!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Camping on the road to Toroweap, Arizona

Sometimes a couple sticks in the spokes, such as a broken bolt, a few tire punctures at the end of a 90 mile isolated road might not be the best scenario. Technically is was not, but always ready for the worse, with 2 inches of rain turning the road into an impassable one the adventure was great while camping on the shoulder waiting for it all to pass.
Kind of wish actually I would have still been back there, peaceful and quiet setting, much food and water, even some exploring after the deluge waiting for the road to dry.
And it did as also the decision to leave came upon us for a great ride back
Would definitely do it again, it was all good.
More pictures and the story on the Blog.

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

lol, that last pic is cool


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Out of Toroweap’s mud, back on the road. AZ.
I cannot help wishing we were still stranded. Strange maybe but the space given to us those couple of days were such a serene space one can only travel far to find. The ride back was one of the best we had including a great sunset with of course many stops to take it all in.
Where do we go from here? Texas soon, kind of strange knowing that we are actually going to leave Utah very soon with yet so many destinations unseen. There will be I hope next year when we come back choosing our weather patterns a bit smarter. 
It has been great visiting Michael and Sandra, giving me the ability to leave Spirit behind at times when needing to run errands, the annual ordeals to go through!
I think a Lifetime would not be enough to see Utah… I actually have met Rangers being here 20 years in quest of new destinations and they have yet to close in on the list.
Our exit from Toroweap with more photos is on the Blog by now… 
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A Sister and a Brother, Utah.

As a loaded spring box through a mutual Friend of now ours, my Sister Sarine and I met for the first time a couple days ago. 36 years have passed since her birth and I cannot hide the fact that those moments have been emotional. “Good emotional” as the bond, first through e mails, and now in real time, has been instantaneous, filled with great conversations and more notes comparing than one can imagine.
Truly a Life changing experience as in a few months we will stop in Los Angeles to meet the rest of the Family, many I have met earlier with the years passing by however changing us, physically as I saw from the pictures shown and I am sure mentally maturing. 
A city girl Sister… a vast empty space Brother… but the connection was above it all, hard to describe the invisible bond that has taken place. I am sure some of you having a sister or a brother will understand. It has open a new door to a new path. “It’s all Good”.
You can meet her on the Blog!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I will miss Utah…

Of course I say that from everywhere we leave! We will be taking our time, bypass Phoenix and Tucson, take the route through Flagstaff and Albuquerque. Painted Desert, Petrified Forest might be the sources of great riding and some Photography. Spirit and I are always ready for new adventures and Texas is still a bit hot.
We checked out the reservoirs near Enterprise yesterday, with barely a few feet of water I am wondering if we are taking Global Warming’s subject a bit too lightly. It was then on to Santa Clara, a suburb of St George to hike the easy “Tava’atsi” trail and find some Petroglyphs which we did. With the Santa Clara river on the other side of the cliffs it was a natural habitat for the Ancients and discovered that it will be soon an “unnatural” habitat for the “present and locals” within a new development only a few feet away called… “The Bellagio”. Progress right?
Some thoughts early morning, for some reason I enjoy writing in the early hours when the World around us is still asleep.
You be well… always. Ara & Spirit.


----------



## Sit_Stay (Sep 7, 2008)

I just found this thread, so am on page one. This is the greatest thread ever! All my favorite things wrapped up into one thread. Thanks for sharing your and Spirits adventure with us!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Las Vegas, Nevada…

First we went south west, made a u turn, then we went south east! Been thinking about it for over a year now to spend a couple night in Las Vegas and let the camera witness the neon lights and human waves. 
The picture taking has been a challenge and so has been the crowds. The uneasy part was leaving Spirit behind for a few hours as I will again do tonight… with a bag and camera in hand he did not quite understand why this time he was not going. 
I know I will look back at this one day and be glad that I did, this is not like any other destination we are used to, it is however good for the soul, it shows me another side of the coin I could spend my Life living within.
Tomorrow we will be in Kingman for a couple days to visit my Friends Anjie and Mark… I am planning to be busy in their kitchen! We all need some real food sometimes.
Vegas at night… on the Blog, bigger and brighter than ever.

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

One more night in Las Vegas, Nevada.

Adventuring myself a bit further this time on the Strip, truly having a good time filling up my camera’s memory card. On a Saturday night the glitter, human waves and traffic was at its peak and people watching just does not get any better.
How about meeting a buddy of Spirit?
Ludwig above has also the good Life being driven around by his own chauffeur as Spirit does… Where did I go wrong? Some day I want to be just like him!
So we are in Kingman right now visiting some great Friends and cooking a nice dinner. Tonight will be taking a “photography” lesson from a Forum member that also lives in Kingman. I have been trying to learn how to shoot in RAW, he replied to my thread, he happens to live here… we cannot pass up the opportunity. What luck!
More of Vegas on the Blog.

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Kingman, AZ.

Great few days in Kingman, really relaxing and not doing much besides cooking a nice dinner for Mark, Anjie and Family. Also learning how to shoot in RAW format with the help of a reader, rider, photographer that happened to answer my question on some color problems and lives in Kingman himself. Small world! It just does not get any better.
We are near Tucson now, there is a bit of “I miss Utah…” in my mind mixed with the “looking forward” to this piece of land in Texas near Big Bend and hopefully getting a bit of work cooking to help the thinning wallet from these two years on the road.
Riding Texas… cooking… building a structure… some small trips planned with cooperating weather… it is going to be a busy winter. I like busy!
More on the Blog…

Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A loop through Wilcox, AZ.

The last leg of it before arriving to Texas, near Big Bend, where we will set up shelter, work on getting some water and who knows what else…
Familiar route it was through the Chiricahua Mountains, stopping at the “Southwestern Research Center” where I use to work for a short time, then on to Portal, through Douglas, Bisbee, Tombstone, Benson and finally closing the loop back in Wilcox.
I felt a bit as doing 16 countries in 12 days, one of those days, however a much needed ride to clear up the mind and tire the body a bit.
Spirit had never been there, always confident on my choices I was wondering if the smells of years back made any kind of impression on him!
Tomorrow is Sunday and I figured a good day to go through El Paso, normally with much traffic it should be then quiet.

More on the Blog…

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Almost there, Texas that is!

Today is the first day of fall, summer is already behind us and time’s traction in my Life seemingly is spinning its wheels faster and faster. It has been quite a summer and so fortunate to have the so many photos I can go back to and reminisce of the days past or close my eyes and travel in time reliving the past senses that have filled me over and over. And now, just a few miles from Texas, this friendly State that has always been so good to us, there is excitement within me as we will walk on this land of ours a bit later for the first time. Its symbol, its presence, its space already felt has filled this morning with some unprecedented excitement, a new “feel good”…
The last ride taken through Tombstone and Bisbee was of a colorful one, but it brought back some shaded memories of recent years past, memories maybe I did not need to relive again. But it is all behind now, the skies are blue, the road is well paved ahead, it is a special day for the both of us…
More on the Blog…

Be well, always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Our “Oasis” in Texas…
There is too much going to even start describing the days! Surprises… such as Spirit as never seen before off leash as my shadow and the keeper of the land! Playful and spirited, he loves it and expresses it accordingly. The roads leading to our camp, as I will always call it, are definitely all weather accessible and the land itself is a beauty. Isolated with views as comparable as being in the Park which is only 25 miles or so away. Today we build a road… our own road through the land making sure not to damage any of the beautiful cactuses and other vegetation. A real road! Looks like the entrance of a multi million dollar estate… and it is! 10 acres to me seems huge, specially when the nearest neighbor is two miles away. Much to explore with Terlingua Creek not too far behind… So great times coming up Monday when we move “on”.
More on the Blog…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Spirited Road”, Texas…
Yes, that is now the name of our road we established a couple days ago on “The Oasis”. A couple more days in Alpine to round up what is on the list and move on Monday. That is the plan. It is like I am torturing myself by not moving on today, I can taste us being there… it has to be the right day!
We took a ride to Terlingua yesterday, the Mustang Shelby’s where having their yearly meet with many powerful and expensive cars playing drag racing and reverse parking “tail in” at high speeds. Many toys displayed where I also had a chance to meet Mr Carroll Shelby himself and have him autograph my riding jacket… it’s value from faded fabric and well weathered fibers just went up!
The weather has been perfect, a slight chill is in the air in the dark hours, for a change our timing getting here has been just right. I am sure we will start seeing many travelers coming through unless this far destination and fuel prices hold them back.
More on the Blog…Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

All is quiet at “The Oasis”
The neighbors 2 miles away must not be home as I look around it is pitch black whichever way I turn. This is reminding me of my days on sailboats anchored a hundred miles off shore, in that previous scenario however without much of a safety net.
This definitely does not feel as just any land we have camped on! It is as I am expected to do something and then again we are here with Mother Nature to smell the roses… cactuses actually. Tomorrow morning already the “telephone” guys are coming! Just when I thought we have escaped it all… That is however good news, phone is a must in any shape or form and with it will come Broadband… less expensive than the Dish I use right now.
An oil change for “Old Faithful” and we will be ready to roll, anxious to get into Big Bend Park again… sit at “Sotol Look Out”, my favorite spot of it all… specially when a storm passes by and the sun is setting, as it did last year on a magical evening.
More on the Blog…Be well… come and visit!
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Our First Day in “Big Bend”, Texas

First day here, first day there, all is a first including a beautiful sunset and a sunrise, the ride… it is all first row seat here.
The nights are filled with more stars than I have ever seen and 24/7 there is silence, that is total silence. One can get used to this and too much of it will make it hard when the coin is flipped as it will be when we start some short adventures.
Without a watch or clock the days flies by and only the sun lets me know to get a move on if I want to accomplish anything of any value.
Getting into the Park has not changed, it is that content feeling while riding the familiar roads and stopping at the familiar look outs. It never fails to see a hill, a rock or colors I had never noticed before, an amazing fact for as many times as we have been here.
The rest of the day is on the Blog…

Be well and thanks for the company…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Took a little walk, Texas

Not stranded but needing to get some tire situation straighten out. The “wheel” has arrived and the tire needs to be seated properly, “Old Faithful” needs a new front mounted and things do not move too fast around here. We just rode 120 miles today and the tire guy stood me up… So we will try Monday again, plan B. closer this time.
We have been going on many walks lately. Getting over this sense of responsibility being here and somehow for some reason feeling different than just setting up camp anywhere. 
1400 miles of dirt roads to walk on, ride, and right behind us is a little hill filled with flowers and the daily Sunset always better than the day before!
Spirit does not stop attracting the photographers as it happened again while in Alpine. Better him than me!
I just feel so unorganized suddenly as there is much to do and seemingly at the same time nothing to accomplish! We just need our wheels to get rolling again.
More on the Blog… till next time.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

reading this thread is like zen cheesecake. *happy sigh*


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> reading this thread is like zen cheesecake. *happy sigh*


That is funny because I do make an "Award Winning" Cheesecake!!!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Maybe you should include the cheesecake in your Blog store along with the mugs and t-shirts. You might ending up being the next "Famous Amos".


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I has a Bakery way before "Famous Amos"... N. California... Was too young and foolish!!! 










Are the Stars “misaligned”?, Texas

I have to this morning take a step back and move slowly on the path of “fixing” things, or more truthfully think about on how to go about it all! Suddenly it is a full plate…
After numerous attempts my new wheel is still leaking air. I won’t even go into the details, it could be the subject for a humorous play with too many scenes. “Old Faithful” herself is diagnosed with a bad right throttle body and a slipping clutch. I am not even thinking about her annual physical such as what everyone calls a “tune up”, an involved process that requires the sidecar to be taken apart. Without a phone here, e mail is my only resource and, not surprisingly, the BMW Dealers I inquired about are not returning any breath of my inquiries. I guess they do not want to sell any parts!!!
A few miles away my cell phone will work but its battery for the second time is not charging! I often wonder if “mechanical” objects have a Life of their own. Must be…
More on the Blog…

Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

My father would call that "The ordassity of inantimate objects". Did I spell that right?

Anyway I remember someone describing a leaking wheel. You treat the wheel and tire as you would a tube. Plunge the complete and inflated wheel/tire into a tub of water to look for air bubbles. With a hammer you seal the hole you find in the wheel.

Also I've heard of placing a inner tube in the tire.

Good luck.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange County Ca said:


> My father would call that "The ordassity of inantimate objects". Did I spell that right?
> 
> Anyway I remember someone describing a leaking wheel. You treat the wheel and tire as you would a tube. Plunge the complete and inflated wheel/tire into a tub of water to look for air bubbles. With a hammer you seal the hole you find in the wheel.
> 
> ...


How about maybe "the audacity of inanimated objects"... I like that! I will quote you...
Yes, I don't have a tub here and water to spare so I will take it at some friends house and see where this leak is!!! Blows me away... I also ordered a tube... it will be all fine by next week sometime... Thanks!!!










Karma looks upon us, Texas

What would be the chances for an incredible mechanic such as “Paul Glaves” to be our neighbor 4 miles away and offer his expertise to install a new clutch, throttle body, throttle cable and a complete maintenance schedule as “Old Faithful” is in need right now? Slim?… well, it is reality! The parts have been ordered, next week we will be not only watching but as he expressed himself learn more about this bike than I ever have. 
There is no denying it, once again the road has become smooth as also there is not harm for us riding around in the meantime. 
A ride to Terlingua, the Ghost Town, seeing the familiar sites and faces as not much has changed since last year.
The weather has been perfect with tolerable heat throughout the days and cool nights. This at time “puzzle” is emerging as an image with much more definite outlines.
A recipe for a quick meal, a tasty one…
As always, more on the Blog.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

No wonder I couldn't find the word in the dictionary. lol I'm undoubtedly mispronouncing it also.. Ore.. instead of au...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Unprepared for the storm, Texas

The future? I will be prepared! Good weather day in and day out makes me forget the other side of the coin sometimes. It only took “that one” burst of wind to knock the Dish down. Already with no phone service here yet, we both went on to Alpine to find a solution. And what luck… a slightly bent Dish was waiting for us… all is well again!
Much play with Spirit every day on this vast open land, one happy dog he now is and has become my shadow 24/7, his sight never leaving my movements.
Thinking about next week, about “Old Faithful” being dismantled as it is always a mental hardship, but for the first time I am truly so relaxed about it, how can I not be when it is Paul Glaves running the show. The parts are here… we are ready.
We took a ride into Big Bend Park, always feeling this peaceful aura descending upon us, an easy pill to swallow. More great Sunrises and Sunsets… I try real hard to not take anymore pictures of them… but that is not happening!
More on the Blog… 
Be well… always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

On our way to Ft Stockton! Texas

In company of a good Friend yesterday, Lance’s Birthday passed on with more ease this year as I only hope that I some day return the incredible support that I received on this bitter sweet day. I feel so much to want to reach others wearing the same shoes, “I owe” I feel… “what can I now do” I feel…
Plagued by mechanical let downs it is now the turn for the solar power to malfunction! No “DC” power when inverter or generator off! Luckily another Friend will meet us today in Ft Stockton to figure out what is wrong. What happened to the simplicity of living in a tent? This is so complicated and so much can go wrong…
Tomorrow “Old Faithful” will come apart, she will be in good hands hoping for no bad surprises… thinking positive here.
Just another day on the road as the full moon is upon us… on the Blog. 
Be well…. Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm glad every day makes it easier.

As for the ease of tent living just get rid of all that stuff except the tent and life will be much simpler. lol

I thought all that junk we took on campouts with the Boy Scouts was a lot, that was in the 50's. I cannot imagine how you make do.


----------



## brook (Oct 14, 2008)

What can one say about the Grand Canyon? besides being captivated throughout this jaw dropping, eye popping, sensory overload experience. One of the few places I can sit for hours and loose my sight and senses deep into this incredible wonder.

-----------
Brook


Sreevysh Corp


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

As simple as a tire change! Texas…

It has been some smooth days even if the photos look daunting! It was first meeting Ryan who attacked my solar system and rewired it from scratch. I’ll skip the details… the bottom line? It had been wired very very wrong and unhealthy! It was a relaxed day with so much confidence inspired. Same confidence going on this third day with Paul Glaves. What an inspiration it is to be taught and witness a bike being torn down and put back together in about the same way I would make a cup of coffee! And done right with so many attention to details… no joke… It is beyond mechanical ability, it is a “Zen” like process that leaves one actually enjoying the day and learn so much. I might even ask him when we are done if we could tear it up again!
The Desert is our Friend. Always has been but more so now than before, it is never just the land, it is also the People even as isolated as it is here. 
More photos on the Blog.
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Rolling again in Texas…

“WOW’ has always been a nice word for me expressing the inexpressible! Hollow, brainless expression, yes, but yet it defines for me anything I cannot quite define or would have to use too many words to do so… “WOW” is all I could loudly say when riding again, when rolling again down the road with a huge grin on “our” faces. A true “Master” and a “Teacher” as I have never had before, “Paul Glaves” has opened up a new avenue of thoughts regarding my own mechanical abilities. For someone like me that has spend their Life in a kitchen I guess it is never too late to plunge into the “Zen and the Art of Motorcycle maintenance”! Never give up, one step at the time and above it all, stay calm as, and I quote him “it is just a bunch of nuts and bolts”! Terlingua had their own “Friends of Big Bend” ride going on… much fun to check out the bikes customized to their owner’s train of thought. A “Tilapia” quick recipe… it makes up the Blog today… or was it yesterday?
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A ride to Presidio, Texas

Always a fun road to ride, to photograph, to stop and meditate, think about the reality of it all on how all this came about.
The road itself has been closed since the floods, all cleaned up now and open to local traffic when nearing Presidio only because of some cracks on the south side. It was a quick ride, a bit shorter in time for us from the norm as I know we will ride it again and probably again! Our phone is in! DSL is in at lightning speeds, all being an incredible task from the Big Bend Telephone Company. They showed up a couple mornings ago with semis and tractors, trench digger and a full crew to extend the line .3 miles! All in one day of work. They have a no non-sense operation and were back this morning for the final hook up and activation.
Spirit again is ecstatic to be riding in his car and between the all day ride and fetching the ball he is passed out… The “Do not disturb” sign is up… Maybe food will change his mind! The Sunrise and the Sunset yesterday where both an incredible gift from Mother Nature… you can see them on the Blog.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More riding, some Friends and more cooking, Texas

Since “Old Faithful” ( might have to call her “Young Faithful” now!) has been revamped, we have been as they say “burning up” the roads, mainly to Alpine. Many “Motorcyclist Café” Forum riders have been in town for the weekend, “Aprilia” motorcycle demos, a great dinner and much chatting. Putting some faces on all those names, those handles everyone uses, has been quite a great experience. Big Bend after all “is” a destination as it feels being at the end of the World, and it is.
It was winter for a couple of days, the electric heated gear was out, today again the warmth has come back, one could not ask for a more perfect day on “The Oasis”. 
Cooking some left over ingredients, pictures of how Big Bend has come about, it is all on the Blog.

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The dirt road to Marathon, Texas

One does not realize how vast this area is till they traverse a region less traveled as it was riding the “Old Marathon” Rd, only 23 miles of unpaved road with long stretches of deep sand and rocky slanted sections and challenging. It is an area where one does not even see the glimpse of a roof at any distance, close or far as within other areas around here. It is again a “road” which makes one wonder how it all came about. This one connects east and west dropping into the Park in its end. We never took a stroll down Marathon’s main street as instead we stumbled onto a group building “papercrete” homes. A real interesting concept as they say it will change the future on how homes are build, utilizing much paper in need of recycling. It gives me ideas for putting up here at least for starters a “storage” structure. Of course it is a catch 22, I would need much water to accomplish that task… so we have to get the water situation under control first! Time will tell…
Enjoy the ride…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm going to be leaving NE and heading down to Beaumont on 1 Nov. I'll keep my eyes open for you and Spirit...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Papercrete Homes”, Texas

Quite an alternative for structures which would do well in this climate. A “paper” shelter! Who would have thought…
But of course as everything else there is a catch. Need for a mixer and above all water which we do not have to spare… Some kind of a pick up truck to haul “stuff”… some tools. A tent is sounding better and better! Always two sides to the coin.
This land tears me up sometimes in the sense that I don’t want to leave, such silence, quiet, peace and serenity surrounded by beautiful landscape, at the same time the road calls, the wind on my face while rolling down the stretches is also part of the present Life. I try to balance it utilizing warmer times to do so. 
It is now the perfect weather for this area, it was a good decision to anchor down for the winter, not saying there will not be some freezing spells! I am hoping for some blankets of snow sometime in the near future.
On to Alpine today… there seem to be always and errand to run!
Be well… enjoy the “papercrete” homes…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

To Boquillas Canyon, Texas

With much going on in the neighborhood such as mainly the Chili Cook Off, meaning “stay off the roads”, we went in hiding into Big Bend’s Park. Very few cars, a couple bikes and much space. Lets face it, it is the least visited Park in the USA.
We spend some time by the Rio Grande, across from Boquillas, Mexico, a small town separated from the World by a closed border and a River. 
Such little distance separates us and yet in reality a different civilization is there, we are the same but we are not. We should be… maybe some day?
The ride back was as pleasant as the ride in, maybe a bit more thoughtful, unless totally insensitive to others it would be impossible to not start thinking at a population so close to us and yet so cut off from the mainstream. 
The photos are on the Blog…

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Matters of the Heart, Texas

The ride to Alpine the other day was of a different tempo! There is a first for everything. What a better way to celebrate two years on the road with an Ambulance ride to the Hospital!
The heart just gave up. Spirit was left behind and I went ahead for some care and maintenance. First the bike, now myself. We will all be brand new soon. We are going back today as we made it here when released, more tests and needing to spend some time with a Cardiologist, either here or in Odessa.
I feel a bit in limbo as they say! The bike is even covered right now as we will be away for these couple of days. What a sad sight!
Coincidentally it was also the celebration of the “Day of the Dead” in Terlingua. 
More about it all on the Blog…

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## westiefamily (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Kanab Canyon and more, UT.*



beemerchef said:


>


I love the Bike. I am a bimmer rider at heart. My husband had one for a while and had to sell it, a K110RS, he loved that bike. He now has a Lifan 200GY.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

That is an old picture! The bike still had the winch on it... What is a Lifan? Never heard of it... Thanks.









The “Colors” of Life, Texas

Back at “The Oasis”, feeling better by the day and trying to sort out the steps to maybe be approved for Health Care. This reminds me so much of the times when Lance was sick and we were asked for the mighty $ first… who cared what his name was. I am getting the same treatment! It is a sad state of affair but somehow, either here or Florida, it will be taken care off.
I think there is a bunch of Dual Sport Riders in town this weekend, a turn of the throttle and will go to meet them as we did last year.
All is well, I feel so clean as I think the nicotine has left my body by now and without coffee either my senses are becoming so perceptive of my environment. I was thinking this morning how great this was, much less to pack on the rig!!! It is a change I have to say, a great change as I have to take the positive aspect of it all.
Another recipe, all on the Blog.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

In retrospect, Texas

I feel as the meds are kicking in. There is a clarity in the mind which is starting to prevail and that nicotine craving is just about gone, hoping that the Cardiologist’s prognosis on the 17th will be a decent and fair one! We are actually going to take ride today into Terlingua, Lajitas. There is a group of dual sport riders in town and many we had met last year. The “Lifestyle” change was almost brutal the first days but already now it seems that all is leveling off and my attention is starting to again focus on… traveling! I need to focus a bit more and being anchored down for winter here, always mild but yet, high winds and freezing temps do happen. Yesterday morning actually for the first time Spirit’s outside water bowl froze to my surprise.
Photos? They are all from “memory lane”, they have been my travels these past few days throughout the Blog.
Be well, and again, “thank you” to all the kind readers that have extended a hand in these difficult times. We both appreciated more than you think.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Am I now a Photographer? Texas

Having been accepted at KIOWA Gallery in Alpine was a thrill yesterday, specially with Gallery night coming up on the 21st. 6 full size photos will be hanging on the wall. 
What a Journey this has been. I read other’s ride reports… filled with riding. Somehow with us I can add undergoing an Echo Cardiogram last night… an ambulance ride… year round exposed photos in a so well known Gallery… much cooking… and oh! Yes… we also do ride!
Monday morning is still and will be the decisive moment in Odessa seeing the Cardiologist. I think some medication is going to do the trick… that is what Spirit thinks anyhow.
We are back in Alpine for now, too much commute if we stayed up “The Oasis”. My Friend Mac Gyver, meaning Ryan, also has gone home after setting up the solar system to an even better output performance.
This is Life on the road, a bit hectic right now, all things must pass they say, this will too.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome pics. I really liked the site and hope to see more pics in the future.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The ultimate “therapy”… Texas

I think anything where your head can stick out with no roof going down the road would be the ultimate therapy as it is for us. I say us as Spirit always agrees to take off, I have yet to hear a complain from him. It is that “no partition” feeling with the surrounding scenery, it is the wind with its moods and strengths, it is being transposed into another space where nothing much from the real world on foot quite matters anymore. And I say “anything” as many would not care for a motorcycle. So there are sidecar rigs like ours, three wheelers, some new fancy designs have surfaced lately with two wheels in the front and one in the rear… I think a nice little convertible will also do!
As long as we can ride, this waiting game, this counting the days to Monday, will be fine. I think once this is all behind us, including Art Gallery Nights the following weekend, I have already this fantasy that we are going to take off, follow a southern route to California and slowly go up the coast trying to stay warm. 
I think I will be bursting by then…
In the meantime it was a timeless ride to Ft Davis.
Be well… hope all this makes a bit of sense! Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Marfa, Texas
Ride and more riding, just have to, it is “the “prescription with unlimited refills, no Dr’s visits needed. Marfa was our destination.
Yesterday we did drive to Odessa. Paul Glaves was great company and courteous enough to wheel me there and back. The miles went on like a flash, I think we could have gone cross country and never be without an interesting conversation. 
The Dr’s visit itself? Well… my echo cardiogram never made it, no where to be found. He was actually more concerned with the arteries that had the bypasses 13 years ago, kind of like an old tube in a tire I guess. So back to Odessa on Monday for this time a Nuclear stress test. Sounds dramatic. I guess we will just take all this one step at the time. The attitude has not changed with receptionists! “It will be $210 for your first visit” she said without looking up… as I replied “how about if I don’t like the Dr? will I get refund”. Two hours later… (waiting was free) I made his acquaintance as he also insisted that he hears the “I don’t have Insurance” too many times a day… “I am here as a medical Doctor…” he went on to make me understand, “not a Social worker”… And I did… trust me! Be well… always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

This is amazing. I probably missed it but how did you get the time and money to do this? I love travelling and would give anything to do this with my 2 Danes.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Great Dane said:


> This is amazing. I probably missed it but how did you get the time and money to do this? I love travelling and would give anything to do this with my 2 Danes.


Well, we left when I was 58. No money, just seeking therapy after my only child Lance passed away and my savings going to his Health Care as he also did not have Insurance... How do we survive? I wonder that too... but it does not matter. Our wealth is within and as it is written in the Blog with the help from readers like you... kind of as if you were buying a book... with endless chapters! 










Indian Head trail Rd, Texas

Just a few miles south of “The Oasis”, on the outskirts of Terlingua, is this road that will take you to a “space” to me unlike any others. It is also an entrance of Big Bend Park, it is a show of Mother Nature’s work, it is a display of rocks in shapes, colors and intricate cuts a bit rare in this area. They are raw, cracked, balanced often defying gravity, they are my destination when wanting to escape and do some hiking as the trail/road also leads to some spectacular views of the Chisos. 
We did not spend all day, just long enough to again leave in total amazement.
Tomorrow “white elephant” is moving to Alpine for a couple days. This is when I suddenly decided that I do enjoy it! I can park anywhere and still be home, eliminating the commute back here. Alpine’s Gallery Nights will start in the am and promises to be two fun filled days as I will also try to take a lot of pictures.
So till then… enjoy the “rocks”.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Gallery Nights in Alpine, Texas

“Old Faithful” must be lonely by now! She has been left behind since Friday. Today she is 210 miles away as we are now in Odessa’s Hospital Parking Lot with our winter base camp “The White Elephant”. It was however 2 greats nights in Alpine, camped right across from the Kiowa Gallery where the Journey’s Photos displayed had some great feedback and even a couple sales. I call it “Amazing”. The crowds were out in full force for both nights, a nice pleasant crowd, much music, much dancing and much food everywhere! The support from other local Artists has also been such a welcome gesture and so has been the kindness of Keri, the owner of the Gallery.
I would call it a perfect time…
Now of course waiting for the dreaded Nuclear stress test, the only way to have all the cards in hand for a decision toward the future… I think it is going to be good, everything else has been…
Much more on the Blog…
Be well and “thank you all” for the great support you have given me… and Spirit.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

beemerchef said:


> Well, we left when I was 58. No money, just seeking therapy after my only child Lance passed away and my savings going to his Health Care as he also did not have Insurance... How do we survive? I wonder that too... but it does not matter. Our wealth is within and as it is written in the Blog with the help from readers like you... kind of as if you were buying a book... with endless chapters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss.

Amazing journey you've embarked on however, I've bookmarked your blog and will definitely be reading it whenever I get the chance.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

After Gallery Nights, Texas

I feel as I am now finally waking up from a long awaken sleep. The stress test is behind, the physician changing it to a chemically induced process with results on December the 2nd. I shall not think about it till then as soon as these side effects disappear. How good can all this be for the body including slightly radioactive chemicals? Lesser of two evils? Afraid to search…
“Old Faithful” is being pulled out of its Desert shelter in a few minutes, it is time to regroup soon and get back to our abnormal normal Life.
“Gallery Nights” are just a memory now, a great one, and the search for more magical photos of our Journey is right around the corner.
I always wonder where this is going! All we can do is enjoy the ride, there has not been any complains from neither of us these past two year!
More photos of the Alpine Gallery Nights on the Blog…
Be well…
Always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

beemerchef said:


> After Gallery Nights, Texas
> 
> I feel as I am now finally waking up from a long awaken sleep. The stress test is behind, the physician changing it to a chemically induced process with results on December the 2nd. I shall not think about it till then as soon as these side effects disappear. How good can all this be for the body including slightly radioactive chemicals? Lesser of two evils? Afraid to search…
> “Old Faithful” is being pulled out of its Desert shelter in a few minutes, it is time to regroup soon and get back to our abnormal normal Life.
> ...



I have my fingers crossed for you, hoping your test results turn out well. Hope you and Spirit enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Our Thanksgiving… Texas

150 miles or so from here, the “blue light” specials must be screaming in the aisles of the urban smorgasbords of consumerism. At “the Oasis”, here, the good weather and full sunlight, mild temperatures, silence, peace and serenity are on “special”, combined with yesterday’s great memories of a Thanksgiving spend with Friends we now call Family. 
You cannot buy it, cannot lease it or borrow it! It happens as I can only wish it happens to you all.
It was great food, great laughter, great company that filled our cup running these past days on almost empty. 
Even Spirit had a great time and moments. A true gentleman well behaved around our food and his own encounters with Desert dwellers, goats and other dogs, the later while taking a stroll to the Cowhead Ranch near by, a great place to stay while in the area and experience the real Texas Life as it use to be.
A full report on the Blog…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Our Postal Route.Tx

Not just any route but one of the most beautiful road this country has to offer. Roughly a 160 mile round trip which I always wondered how I would feel if it was my job. I guess my conclusion is, all is a matter of the individual if it would turn into a daily grind or a daily Journey discovering every day a new facet of the route. Definitely a job unlike other.
We have some Friends visiting from Booth, south of Houston. Carl and Colette and their own Friend Judy. We stayed with them for about a week a year or so ago, it is so nice to see familiar faces, catch up on the old times, talk about the future times. They have brought us a load of Pecan wood broken off the trees of their property since the last storm, wood is so valuable here and this will allow us to have much entertainment and outside warmth throughout the winter months coming up. 
The “route” is on the Blog!

Be well, always.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Sometimes he also writes! Tx

That is the case today when Spirit last night took over the keyboard to express his own feelings. After all, I am only the “chauffeur” of this specie that has taken not quite yet, but will soon, over the World. They are the quiet “majority”, we just don’t know it yet.
Winter has definitely showed his face around here, comparing to temperatures up North however I will only get teased if I complained that it was 41 degrees when we left for some errands in Alpine. Today, this afternoon it was… close to 80! Good time to come and visit if anyone is planning a route to Big Bend and its vicinity. 
We met up with a couple riders from Louisiana, today a couple from Austin and I think I need to be rescued by a notebook and pencil, I need to start writing down names! 
Spirit was not too harsh on me, he just likes to make a point once in a while on the Blog.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Renoman... sorry I did not see your post! Dah...
All is much better... adjusing the medication also has helped a lot. Hope this finds you well...










A “soulful neighbor”, Tx

It has become so strange about loosing days here. I sometimes look at a calendar, compare it to some recent writing or photography and realize that more days have passed than I thought. My neighbor a few miles down the road, John, he just celebrated his one year anniversary on his own land, totally self contained, on a different path than us, but with the same attraction toward these vast and empty spaces. 
There is such an individuality here that it makes it interesting to visit others and see and be explained in depth how they are surviving. 
If you are wondering what happened to Spirit’s color… that is about the norm by the end of the day as we live, eat, sleep and breathe dust. A dust here called “adobe”, fine powder, as fine as “talcum” powder and the main reason why we welcome rain so much!
Hope you enjoy his dwelling on the Blog… we sure did.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A new Christmas Tradition, Tx

So there is a story that goes about a “rock soup”. There was nothing to cook with, so rocks went into the pot and slowly everyone threw in something eatable and the soup appeared!
Kind of like that… We will be christening the new fire pit this Saturday and I will be offering some soup and bread, even dessert cooked in the fire. It is actually a Christmas memory as I did the same thing about 30 years ago or more… It has been a full circle.
“Old Faithful” also is getting ready for the road. The extra fuel and water situation is taken care off, now waiting for a couple parts, cracked luggage rack and leaky oil filler ring. Small items but needing attention.
Spirit? Happy as ever running full blast on this new path that I have been clearing, he has switched to a stick now… often not the same! “treats good” he keeps telling me…
More on the Blog… in a few more words.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Some days are better than others… Tx.
I can only wish for everyone to have such a day during your Holidays whichever environment you might be in, urban or amongst Mother Nature as those warm and fuzzy feelings of Friendships are all within. From preparing our “rock soup” on the fire, to baking our bread for all to share, every step only brought us all closer together with ourselves and amongst us. 
Like a magnet for our souls, the “fire ring” has been the center of our get together to celebrate this first “Christmas Tradition”. Complemented by a short drive to an empty creek bed for “rock hunting”, a bit then further to discover the most beautiful “swimming hole” I have ever experienced, to some cooked on coals stuffed bananas, conversations with no end bringing us from all walks of Life together… what more can I say? Even Spirit and Heidi blending in throughout these hours of joy and togetherness, it has been the perfect day. The greatest Christmas present we could have ever received. You cannot buy it, lease it or rent it… you cannot even borrow it… you have to make it! There are a couple new entries on the Blog hoping they reflect your own good times. Be well… always. Ara & Spirit
(RSS feed subscription, bottom of each Blog will avoid you to miss any…)


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I continue to be jealous of your meanderings (but not those cold nights in a tent). I read each Post and am glad you both continue to do well.

Its a dogs life for sure.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

My imaginary bridge, Tx.

These times, specially for me, brings much reflection to all days, past and present, not much for the future however. I let those guide themselves as they will anyhow. We have been spending much time at this “swimming hole” lately. I won’t tell you where it is, however when you visit, I will take you there. Every square inch is a work of Art, so much that I just cannot imagine how it all came about, the shapes, the crevasses, the waves and smoothness within the rocks, it is such eye candy that we sit there for hours and this time wrote down some of my thoughts.
The road leading is good, a bit washy at the end as I managed to take a little detour without any problems. 
The weather has been cooperating as never before. It was over 80 degrees today, for the first time I was “hot”, amazing for December. 
It is time to get the tent up again and let Old Faithful point into a direction…
More on the Blog… Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Main Ingredients… Tx

I guess it is bound to happen throughout these Holidays with the gazillions packages crisscrossing the country, to receive someone else’s merchandise! Twice… It is also amazing that little parts can hold up the big parts from moving too far… as well as they should anyhow, such as a camera and a bike.
So we wait and taste the local flavors always abundant, there is always something going on in this part of the country as long as one is willing to go the extra mile. And if nothing is happening, someone will make it happen and we will know about it very quickly. 
Last night was a “Sign Art Show”, or something like that… maybe called “Weird Art”? The highlight was worth the wait, three Fire Dancers with a great show backed by the sound of drums and music. 
I have been thinking also a lot about the ready made, right here, free for the taking “ingredients” we use daily… 
More on the Blog… 

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

Those fire dancers are incredible.

That Stew looks delicious! I hope you saved some for Spirit. 

Very cool dog house as well.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

All was good!!! Spirit would be so sick with that food!!!










On with Christmas, Tx

Very fitting to witness a Nativity live scene in Alpine, even if the temperatures were below freezing. That is when a car is used… how nice! Four wheels and a roof, they even come with a heater! In the meantime in Terlingua, on a Friend’s property, Roger aka “UNCLE”, riders from all over Texas and further are flocking in for what now seems to be an annual pilgrimage to Big Bend. They have been welcomed by the cold snap but all this will change by tomorrow when we get up into the 70’s for some great riding. We have visitors from England on their way to no destination on their own two wheels. They have brightened up the moments spend together with much laughter and a positive attitude so needed throughout these Holidays. It is as we have been transported into a more jovial space as we will even attend a Christmas evening gathering with the same cast of characters where even Spirit is welcome to attend… so important to be around such dog friendly Friends as he is more than ever part of this Life of mine.
Always more on the Blog… where the chapters only increases by the day!
Be well… Ara & Spirit “HAPPY AND HEALTHY HOLIDAYS”


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

And it was Christmas Day, Tx

I can only hope that everyone has had a Christmas Eve and Day as fulfilled as ours, surrounded by a great presence with its true meaning unlike a commercial that would only run for 60 seconds. I was dreading these times filled with the memories passed with Lance as they are these past years, missing him does not begin to express my inner feelings. But again, Friends, my adopted Family, they all have come forward and let us in within their grasp without a single moment of despair, only laughter, great food and great times. This was in itself the greatest Gift we could receive as more and more I realize that true Gifts of Life are never purchased but passed on by kind and caring Human Beings as it should be. We rode next door, we rode to Terlingua to meet some riders gathered as they do every year at “Uncle”, we went then north for more food, just an excuse for great company. Even Santa visited us yesterday, imagine that, in the middle of nowhere… Santa’s appaearance! Where else could this happen?
Enjoy the Blog… we sure did its contents!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Smile to my face. Glad you are safe, and always enjoy looking at your pictures.

To good health, and happiness for 2009!
Maureen


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

beemerchef said:


> All was good!!! Spirit would be so sick with that food!!!


Haha, without a doubt. 

The sunset at the end is absolutely breathtaking!

Have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Wishing you and Spirit a Safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Big Bend’s Hot Springs, Tx

So we went to the wrong Hot Springs? Not really… the weather early morning did not allow us to leave, turning to an icicle going down the road was only an option when I was young. The Big Bend Hot Springs are also so much worth their visit. The path leading to it is a magical one displaying its geological age counted in the millions. Remains of the old buildings which were once a “Spa” (!!!) are still standing, their grounds covered with mud from the recent water overflow and now dry and weathered as the skin of a thousand year old being. It was short and sweet, dogs of course are not allowed on the trails and I don’t care for leaving Spirit behind by himself too long. He might get bored!!!
Today is a different story, the winds have died, the sun is hot and my buddy is baking in the sun for his beauty rest of course with no help whatsoever throughout my continuous packing of “Old Faithful”. Tomorrow looks very promising…
More photos on the Blog, don’t miss it if in the area.

Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Big Bend “State Park”. Tx

Wishing everyone a “Happy New Year” filled with much Health and well being inside out.
We just returned from quite an experience in Big Bend “State Park”, not the “National Park”. Amazed at so few people around, and then again we ourselves had never been there and to get there is a lengthy process. The prize at the end is more than worth it, specially if one likes to ride, drive, on dirt road of much variety. From maintained all the way to some leading to primitive campsites where you will need a permit and a very high clearance 4x4 vehicle. Tires? 2 spares is a good idea, a very good one as we had a flat and left open to no spare. One needs to also stop in Presidio for fuel before going in. Besides that there is water, great home cooked meals, hot showers and… even WI FI! Not the greatest but it works for e mails fairly well.
Some of the adventure, the first part, is on the Blog.

Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More of Big Bend “State Park”. Tx

Back and settled here again at “The Oasis” we are now waiting for some parts for a bit more improved camping. Tent stakes, tire tubes, anything that we cannot purchase here and has to come through the mail. The Park is definitely a destination to go back to, so Dog Friendly that Spirit even thinks so.
The weather has warmed up here, in the eighties today, I am sure when we are ready to take off for Death Valley it will get colder… Murphy’s Law! Bikes run better in cold weather anyhow.
Those were some good days, quiet, great view and great space to spend some time even if it was a bit short for us.
On another front, a rescued Pit “Jasmine” has made the cover of Sport’s Illustrated and that is great news for all Spirit’s cousins as you need to see the photo of another Pit published 22 years ago. Night and day… 
Till next time… be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The faces of Terlingua, Tx.
If the tale is right, if it is good luck to eat black eye peas on the first of the New Year, well then 2009 should glide by us in flying colors. There was no lack of the many dishes displayed at the Porch in Terlingua on the First. I even made my own the next day to feed Spirit some, after all, he also deserves all the luck he can get.
It was a great day, I like its custom, everyone very colorful, wearing great smiles and even though we are not in Terlingua, or Alpine for that matter, I felt part of a great community.
Today is errands in Alpine, trying to get it all together for us to leave this coming weekend for Death Valley as I am drawn to it at this time of the year. We have never really explored that area and the anticipation to familiarize myself as I have with other spaces is keeping me going.
I hope the weather helps us out, I am looking forward to its photography as much as the riding and learning of its history and geology. Who knows how long we will be gone, no definite plans as usual.
Some faces of Terlingua on the Blog… Be well, always… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The “Closed Canyon”. Tx

Another destination which was a discovery to me. As always a nice ride on River Road and past Lajitas this jewel of a Canyon, an easy hike with narrow passages, beautiful multi color walls with a spirit of its own when one thinks about the years it has taken to be carved with each flash floods. Square miles and more square miles surrounds us, the new sights are never missing throughout our days of this Journey.
Right now also we have the pleasant experience of a visitor, Kristi, and Adventurer herself and a great rider along with also her cameras to capture her own Journey. It is a good time specially when being around another rider that enjoys photography as much as I do, showing her the sights of the unbeaten paths, the ones not many will see while here only for a few days.
This pushes away a bit our own departure for Death Valley by a couple days, we are not on a schedule… eventually that road will present itself for the taking.
Enjoy the photos of the “Closed Canyon…”
Be well, as always… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

5 Years ago…

Sometimes the mind has its own complicated way of moving along. On the road some markers will come up without a warning bringing up memories of past years, specially when within the month marking an Anniversary. Such is Life I keep telling myself as time passes by, there is no detour trying to avoid the thoughts, and writing about them helps somehow making it through the faced harder times.
With a Friend visiting and much riding to show her the out of the way sights that numbers this backyard of ours, an Old Movie set seems to have pushed a start switch as ifa 5 year old film started to roll. Writing is such a therapy for me, specially when the words keep talking back, specially when a good Friend is present loaning her share of support. The exchange of thoughts and words heard makes it all a smoother time, so gladly welcomed.
My Blog was never meant to be a ride report or a Dog show, or for that matter sometimes a cooking show and I am thankful for that… It is just another Life story that seem to be rolling on with the punches.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Makings of a Friend, Tx

Riding and photography are two hobbies generally spend with time alone, in our case anyhow as so few can have the patience for each other. They are both a mind set when we try to get into that space and close all foreign elements to enable us reaching a sense of accomplishment and pleasure. Of course tastes differs.
It was a surprise to meet a Friend, send here by another reader, enjoying the same thoughts as I have and sharing some of the off beaten path spaces around this area.
There is so much to see and feel that one needs to forget the quantity, forget time and enjoy instead the quality of the moment. That is exactly what we accomplished for three days.
The Indian Trail, the “swimming hole”, River Rd and an old now battered movie set, they were all our destinations throughout these shortened and cold days.
Neither of us are use to any company really, but I have to admit that being on the same wave length as someone else made those three days very pleasant.
More on the Blog…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Time to “reboot“, Tx

When one meets and finds Friendship awakening long lost feelings of happiness, that “one” being “myself”, I can only find it proper to dedicate my thoughts on this Blog to her, my Friend being Kristi, having spend a few days here, in this calm “Oasis” of ours poking the mind to find a better balance. 
She is gone now, back to her own Life, we are here now back to what I feel will be a new Life on higher grounds wearing a bigger smile. The smiles were complemented yesterday by riding a new road which the locals call “Valley of the Moon” passing by “Ice Cream Mountain”. More Masterpieces from the hands of Mother Nature working so hard to show us the beauty that surrounds us.
The road leading was an easy one in most places, a bit more challenging crossing a few dry creek beds, sometimes having to walk it first considering the fact that turning the hack around is a more difficult task than when being on two wheels.
The Treasures are all around us, again this was out of the beaten path, as we like it.
Enjoy the Photos…Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

You have got to make this and these pictures into a book. I'm waiting!

Safe travels.


----------



## BusterMcBark (Jan 16, 2009)

I just found this dogforum and this thread. How very cool. You are living my dream life! I bought a Honda GL1500 Gold Wing with a California Friendship sidecar just so I can take my dog Buster for rides. He would get very upset when I take my Harley out so I figured he should have his own rig (i'm just the driver). He loves riding in it and of course we get the looks, smiles and thumbs up everywhere we go. After all, who doesn't like dogs and sidecars?

I especially enjoyed your trip through Northern Cal as I just moved to So Cal (job transfer) from Valley Springs which is on highway 26 and connects to highway 88 in Jackson. I used to ride 88 "over the hill" to Gardnerville, NV all the time as well as all the other roads in the area. Incredable scenery and the roads are perfect! 

This is such an incredable country we live in and many people never see any of it. I have had the privilage of traveling quite a bit (I've been in every state) but it's hard to get the time now. Thank you for your posting and taking this journey for us. Maybe we'll see you on the road somewhere.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah! a book... time!!! How about a Movie instead... ?
Nice hack you have... you can track us on SPOT starting tomorrow.










The Ghost Town of Shafter, Tx
A beautiful day, 300 miles of blue ribbon roads, a Ghost Town to wander with camera and senses in hand, Spirit in a jovial mood… what else can one wish for winter times?
I like Ghost Towns, they make me think a lot as they also make me imagine the past lives living on the same very same steps I take. Shafter also has a great Memorial Historical building always open with many photos hanging, stories as one could spend hours feeling part of it all.
We are taking off tomorrow morning for a couple weeks to the Hill Country. It is that time, cold or not, they called us… Del Rio first and then on north to some spaces we have been told to not miss. Have to be back by the 3rd for a Doctor’s appointment and then it will be on to Death Valley for February. They say it is good month for it. I am sure I will find Internet connections as we go along, but activating RSS feed is always the sure way to keep up with the Blog which I voice tape while traveling and eventually type with some strange results sometimes. We also have been loaned a SPOT for “help”, “emergencies” and also the tracking feature has been enabled. The link is on the Blog.
Be well… give us a wave! Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

*Now I'm really jealous.....*

Ghost towns. Reminds me of the days when my teenage son and I got ahold of topography maps of the State of Nevada and rode around the desert in my Datsun 280Z sports car discovering all the abandoned towns out there.
A few were just foundations but many had stone walls and even some wooden doors and windows left. One even had working door knobs and roofs looking like it had been just left a year or so ago. The desert conditions I'm sure.
That low slung sports car had a narrow wheel base so I'd ride with one side up on the berm with the other side down in a rut so it would not "bottom out". We run into some amazed people when they saw that sports car 20 miles from the nearest paved road.
Looking back I think I was crazy but pushing the limits is what makes life exciting at times.
I'm really glad you've found a kindrid spirit. Let her lead the way sometimes.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

To the Texas Hill Country, Tx

Being here now, in Leaky, after a not so good first 24hrs through Del Rio, how can one not fall in love with the area! We had never been here before and now I want to know all the back roads, the dirt roads, every single little town with it’s history, geology, you name it. I understand why everyone comes riding here, they are also perfect roads for a little bit of fun with the sidecar as the curves not being as tight as in Georgia, North Carolina or adjacent States. They are perfect. Many streams, rivers, photo opportunities, with clear waters in transparency with their bottom painted in their multitude colors of sand and erosion.
The people are the nicest they can be, we are having a great experience at the “Camp Live Oak” a couple miles north where they let us camp, use their power and WI FI, even feeding me these both nights! And yet, we are traveling I feel at fast speeds as we will head east tomorrow a bit to meet some Friends for a few days. The taste of the Hills has now been acquired! We shall return again soon. 
Be well… always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Houston, Tx

And why not? I received an e mail yesterday from a reader totally amazed to the fact that we could even be near by Houston. Picking our days we actually spend most of Saturday and Sunday downtown with my Friend Kristi playing the landscape, the skyscraper lines, the moving targets, all with our cameras in front of a dreary background as the weather has turned cold and gray.
Surrounded by her Family when back in her lively home, it has been time to do much cooking, conversations, a taste of an urban Life that both Spirit and I have been bypassing for a long time now. We will start heading back west soon, more Hill Country as we have barely skimmed the surface. Life on the road, a multi direction voyage never ceasing to surprise myself on a daily basis.
The sidecar rig has been in the garage, Old Faithful is resting for these couple days as she is nearing her 200,000 mile mark. 
Enjoy the photos, they are of the Hills in the Blog.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Riding back to “The Oasis”…

Cold snap, night time ice, a couple more days in the Hills. Seems to have to order tires every time I turn around, hopefully they will meet us soon to enable us to take off for Death Valley within ten days at the most. We had much fun downtown Houston, I will have to remember that any Big City can be fun on the weekend when the streets are fairly deserted. The gray skies those two days have added another dimension to all these man made masses of cement, metal and glass standing in front of us. There is an Artistry to it, nothing in my eyes however comparable to Nature itself. 
We should be back most likely Friday, I can taste the space awaiting us, same as I will be able to again taste the roads once out of “The Oasis”. It is always the same story! When here, want to be there… when there, want to be here. Trying to keep the balance of it all. 
Today we rode “Old Tunnel Rd”, “Grapetown Rd” and “Willow City loop. Endless incredible roads, not much for photography however, but discovered other roads for future photos! Of course. Enjoy downtown Houston…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The short way back… Tx
More roads in the Hill Country discovered and put aside for the next round when not under a time restrain. The variety is intense. Some great for riding and some incredible for both riding and photography. Will try to make it back when the wild flowers are blooming making the shoulders and waterfalls of the rivers flowing through some, I am sure, incredible backdrops. 
The ride back yesterday was pleasant with a tail wind that moved us smoothly here to “The Oasis” which always welcomes us with open arms.
We are again surrounded by the serenity and silence of the Big Bend Valley.
We rode and stopped in Fredericksburg to look at the old buildings and weathered old doors and stones, we photographed “Stonehenge” and ate the best BBQ I have ever had at “Cooper’s” in Llano. Trying not to look at the photos I took while eating, what a shame it is not next door specially that Spirit also totally agreed with my taste buds.
More photos on the Blog…

Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Before Death Valley…

Incessant questions arises always within down time as we have been back to “The Oasis” after experiencing a few pages of the “urban” chapter of this Journey. This “is” the space to think truly, amazingly a fact I had not expected when deciding to base camp here for most of the winter. It is all good…
This might be our last day before leaving tomorrow for Death Valley. Something new… we will take the Freeway all the way! Not an attraction for sure but I just want to get there as back roads will take us over a month knowing very well how distracted I can be! 300 miles or so per day, about 140 miles the last day, we should arrive in 4 days. Never planned a route as I have this time, feels a bit strange, will see how it works out. We will probably stay a month or so, plenty of time to get familiar with the area, listen to I am sure some great tips as to where to go and not. Stovewell Campground at first till we discover better primitive camping areas. Our SPOT will be turned on, not too exciting however the first days!
Some more photos of our last adventures are on the Blog.
Be well…. Ara & Spirit


----------



## Krit (Jan 29, 2009)

Really touching story you have! I wish you and Spirit many safe and blessed travelling days ahead!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Freeways to Death Valley…

Texas to New Mexico was great as after arriving in Van Horn we were able to stay on the back roads all the way to El Paso which we bypassed. And then… now in Casa Grande we had to bite the bullet and ride the Freeway. Of course Murphy’s Law gave us a heavy nose wind dropping us down to 60mph at times and a great upper body work out! It lightened up, started over for some reason every time I read the “dust storm might form” big yellow sign! So it is par for the course. 470 miles from Death Valley right now tomorrow will put us close only if we stop… stopping so often! Old Faithful is doing well, she just turned 200,000 miles today, amazing machine with a unique soul she has been.
Calling for some storms tomorrow maybe while going through Las Vegas, we are well protected, 100% waterproof, except for gloves… 
Off the Freeway photos on the Blog…Till next time, from Death Valley, be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## BusterMcBark (Jan 16, 2009)

Lot's of rain coming Ara, try to stay dry! I just pulled my boat back from Vegas to So Cal yesterday. Storming all over with more to come.

How long are you going to be in Death Valley? Any plans to head to So Cal?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Elevation “Zero”… Death Valley, Ca

Isolation makes it hard to post anything on the Internet, but somehow always manage to do so for my Blog. Slow, very slow connection is making it almost impossible for Forums. RSS feed (bottom of Blog opening page) and yet still checking the Blog every two to three days will be the only way throughout these times for anyone to stay with us!
One of the worse storm they have ever experienced has come through here a couple days ago. Most the non paved roads are closed, our stay might be a bit shorter as even when opening the grounds will be too soft and muddy for us to ride on.
Mother Nature sure has painted some beautiful images surrounding us throughout this vast and past Ocean bottom. A full Moon rising makes it all even better with temperatures a bit on the chilly side but tolerable.
The Dunes and other spaces photographed are on the Blog and recent past archives. 
Be well, always.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## SxyVixen (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Do you believe... again!!! Lake Tahoe*



beemerchef said:


> Smugmug was down for maintenance last night, could not post the pictures and that is OK too...
> They are the best in the business...
> 
> You be well...
> ...


SmugMug...I absolutely agree with you on there. I had a server hosting my pics for a long time and when that came down I tried so many different ways to host my galleries. Then I found SmugMug...WELL WELL WELL WELL WELL worth the price for a yearly subscription. Just a great great site!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Mother Nature’s arms, Death Valley, Ca

Couple Blogs later I now have down time to post here a bit more while on our way back to “The Oasis”. It has been rough, cold, windy… I have to use the word “miserable”!!! Luckily with good Friends here in Kingman trying to regroup for the last 900 miles that will take us back I hope to some warmer and calmer weather. What was I thinking traveling in this fashion in the middle of winter? A miracle maybe! Overseeing what was within us in Texas to reach some spaces the wrong time of the year. I think I will kiss the grounds when we get back. We did manage to check out Dante’s peak, the outside only of Scotty’s Castle as coyotes in the parking lot would not cohabitate too well with Spirit while I took a tour. National Parks are so tough for us that we will have to avoid them in the future. There is still besides them many sights awaiting us where dogs are welcome and not frowned upon. More on the Blog…Be well, always. Ara & my buddy Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A slight detour and some Bloody Mary mix, Tx

Back at the Oasis, finally catching up with all the good stuff one has to in front of this screen that keeps staring at me. We end up taking a detour through the Texas Hills as again cold weather came upon us the last night camping at Garner State Park. My Friend Kristi and her daughter invited us for a couple days, as always excellent company and much photography. 23 degrees the last night spend… the handicap heated shower stall was a great idea… to sleep in. Just in case someone else comes across this peculiar situation. Till morning anyhow when the toilets started flushing!
Always great roads to ride, great food at BJ’s and Lost Maple Cafe, priced cheaper than home cooking. Much photography due to low waters and the many rocks and tree trunks dispersed within the creeks. 
It feels good to be warm again here, high of 82 the temp said, short sleeve T shirt and no wool cap is more my speed and Spirit’s also since shedding his winter coat due to defending our campsite from Mr Skunk. 
More on the Blog, actually a couple posted Blogs.
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

will you be comming up to Wisconsin at all this summer? if so let me know! I'd love to see you guys and take your picture


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Resting the old bones in Big Bend! Tx

With the temp hitting 100 yesterday, finally the bones are starting to thaw out from the frost that had penetrated them the past couple weeks. 100 felt pretty decent I must admit to my surprise, “hey sun”… bring it on I kept thinking, one more refill please and I will take yet another one today.
I am all ears from my readers toward unknown destinations when Spring comes. We are done with “tourist traps” even as magnificent some marvels of Nature can be. We are done with “National Parks” having Spirit frowned upon, only maybe riding through them for a few photos. Every corner of this country has a story and so do people we meet. I feel as on a new venture trying to put it all in perspective, blending both into one big basket of thoughts, photos and stories. An old building, an old bridge, old cars abandoned rusting away, a hill and a valley, a canyon or flat land, every square inch and its inhabitants have witnessed times past worth discovering. Exciting times ahead as is also the present now back at “The Oasis”.
You be well always… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Back in the Saddle, Texas

Ah! Texas… cook outs, “tis” the season of them all. Socializing in these desolate vast areas in a busier fashion as even before. We have not even gone spend much time yet in Terlingua as time is spend around here cooking and eating and of course chatting with neighbors. Neighbors seemingly inexistent, but, that is only imagination as they are around and like wild fire the words spreads fast when a cook out will be happening. Everyone has their own kit! It seems as I should now have my own as I have been bailed out a couple times already! Silverware, napkins and cooler ready for the ice and beverages of choice. Water has always been ours… Spirit and I drink out of the same source, a simplicity that follows us.
Plans are unmade, for some reason that will always remain unknown, the destinations near by are pushed away for the next day or so, a funny thing while camping you here.
Cooking outdoor is an art I am learning, witnessing bread made out of Dutch Ovens and for that matter anything else going on those plates. 
More of it on the Blog…Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

400 Chapters, 900 days later… from Texas

Miles? How many States? I don’t know. I don’t keep track. Meaningless truly if the importance is on sitting on that saddle and letting the mile markers go by to only increase the volume of the unseen roads. The above numbers only interest me as marking a symbol of days past within a mind that hopefully has risen to a better stage in this Life of ours. It is time passed, used, they are the words written, spoken to myself, sunrises and sunsets all with their own fingerprint of the day.
We took off in search of wildflowers yesterday. False alarm? Almost… Yet a few on the path to the Hot Springs within Big Bend Park. The ocotillos should be blooming soon and so are many others hopefully. It will be a landscape smorgasbord I am sure.
Just hanging out as they say. Enjoying the warm weather here, Spirit as usual clowning around big time every morning, and often again cooking on the fire, that circle that has become my center of the Universe where I can go sit and ponder about this Journey.
The rest of the story is on the Blog…Be well, always, and “thank you” for being with us.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More company at the swimming hole… Texas

When someone “new” comes along visiting the area, my first thought is always the “swimming hole”. Camera in hand for the zillionth time I manage to find a few square inches of Art Mother Nature has managed to carve for us and leave behind, for only the time being. It will change I know by next year or maybe a few more ahead of us. We had never witnessed a sunset at the swimming hole as we did this last time a couple days ago. The light is lost very early because of the hills westward, but yet, the plays of the shadows made it for an interesting outing.
We rode around with a Friend from Germany hiking the area and for the first time Spirit had to share his car. He was the perfect gentleman as we both are, I do have to say however that he is happy to get it back for himself! My buddy Spirit… he will never cease to amaze me.
The photos are on the Blog… enjoy and be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Labs_R_4ever (Oct 29, 2008)

All I can say is WOW. My dream is to travel around the country with my dog and I and documenting every moment I can with spectacular pictures. Being fairly new to this forum and loosing my bud to Lymphoma recently I haven’t read much of these threads yet. But I will defiantly keep an eye on your journey. I was only able to read a couple of pages of your journey but it has inspired me to walk your path. I live in California in a small town in Tahoe National Forest. I am a amature photographer that can't get enough of photography and adventure. I must say your pictures are spectacular.. top notch for sure. If you are ever out this way let me know. I’ll buy you a cup of coffe and I’ll have something special for your bud as well. It would be great to hear your story. 
Take care
Darin


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Labs_R_4ever said:


> All I can say is WOW. My dream is to travel around the country with my dog and I and documenting every moment I can with spectacular pictures. Being fairly new to this forum and loosing my bud to Lymphoma recently I haven’t read much of these threads yet. But I will defiantly keep an eye on your journey. I was only able to read a couple of pages of your journey but it has inspired me to walk your path. I live in California in a small town in Tahoe National Forest. I am a amature photographer that can't get enough of photography and adventure. I must say your pictures are spectacular.. top notch for sure. If you are ever out this way let me know. I’ll buy you a cup of coffe and I’ll have something special for your bud as well. It would be great to hear your story.
> Take care
> Darin


Sounds like we have similar tastes! My previous buddy was a black Lab, "Lasy Tascha" and she was a Lady... Having lived on a sailboat for 28 years she was a water dog! Spirit is a land dog!!!
Let me know if I can help in any way. The logistics being on the road are quite different...
We will probably come through there sometime and will let you know. My "Archives" also might help you... over 400 chapters. Long but all there.
Thanks for writing. Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I am still trying to find it… Texas

Reading some of “Dewitt Jones” articles has really opened up some comprehension toward the parallelism of traveling, photography and Life itself.
“Creativity is the ability to see the extraordinary”
It brings along also the notion to the fact there is never only the one answer to our path, as there is not just one great photo or just one greatest route one should travel on. 
Intersections are of so many on all those given aspects that surrounds us. Intersections are fun because one can come back and yet have more ways to go. Taking a photo only inches away from the previous one makes it a totally different often image. 
We spend a couple days riding by the “landmarks” as I call them, we have been by so many times but never taken the time to stop. We did this time, and yet there will be more.
It is a side of this area that maybe even if you have come and visited you probably never noticed… It took me a long time to do so myself.

Be well, always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Big Bend Valley… Texas

Just depicting a bit of the Life here when one decides to get rooted for the winter time avoiding bad weather further north. The comfort of it’s space is in the soul. Spirit himself feels free around here, this is his turf, his territory, his “place” where he will point his ears toward “anything” that moves within a distance I cannot even see it’s end. It is not for everyone. As today having to get water 28 miles away, propane, food, laundry… all surrounded now with familiar faces inducing much chatting as always, including finding out the latest and the newest articles of Life surrounding us. The physical aspect of it all is such a small price to pay for the reward laid out and free for the taking. Compromises are originally of many, and yet, as time passes by they do not even feel as such, only becoming what I would call normal and enjoyable exercises good for the body anyhow. Old dwellings are still here, they are a remainder of a not so distant past only guessing their stories of others having maybe moved or moved in even further… Unlike other geographical areas where they might be a sight for sore eyes, I find them provocative from times ago. 
Big Bend Valley… unlike any other…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Day I said “no”… Texas
Third day in, bad weather and yet so beautifully laid out. Of course we could get all geared up and confront the sprinkles, fog, icy cold streams blowing right and left, but we have been staying in, trying to catch up with various forgotten aspects of this Journey. And then of course the mind, a bit stagnant, starts it’s wandering throughout the images of the past, memories of not too long ago, specially when Friends bring up a situation I in similarity also lived through. 
It is always “if I only knew”… I know it becomes an impasse, a place to not even dare visit, but I do, sometimes. They bring up the colors and even the smells of the past, they teach me to maybe have a bit more awareness for the future, at least I think they do.
I can only try over and over.
The images today are of a young racer, Brandon, and his wonderful Father, Brian, both as one supporting each other throughout this passion we call “motorcycle riding”. 
The images of the past are what they could have been of today‘… but are not. The deck of cards was full, I just pulled the wrong one!
Be well… always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Another day through Big Bend… Texas

With one million acres laid out ahead of us, only a few miles away from “The Oasis”, a Lifetime is not going to be enough to explore it all. And so we keep going back, often without truly a destination in mind, maybe often following Spirit’s own nose pointing. Why not! My favorite however has always been Sotol Look Out and the Rio Grande River, an area where the banks have moved around since the last floods not long ago. 
With it’s tall cliffs, a road that has now been cleared, flowers blooming finally announcing Spring around the corner, we had a fine day, a fine long day with the sunshine hanging out for the extra hours this landscape deserves.
This morning, today, it will be a different scenery as we are taking off for Odessa for one more medical check up. The news have been good as I have managed to bring down my cholesterol and triglyceride levels under 200. It gives me hope that this coming summer will not be a struggle in the Health department of this Journey. 
More on the Blog…Be well, always…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

This first day of Spring… 
A new page, a new feel, roads yet not taken I feel are awaiting on this first warmer day welcoming us with open arms.
Too much riding lately, as if there is such a thing!
A couple Blogs have been posted with not much time in between… just writing and photos, day after day they are as being transferred from my soul into the pages that keep accumulating to no end.
Road conditions as I found out have changed to the better giving us a chance to ride them with more comfort. Such is Old Maverick Rd, a pleasant surprise. Happy within our own space, however the external dealings sometimes do not create the same results such as with Kiowa Gallery in Alpine taking down my photos without letting me know, for now a month. They do not go hand in hand with “Cowboy Poetry Nights” that took place a while back… That is what I was told finally when discovering such a fact… Life will be Life always dealing with people’s games they play when the word “business” shows up, I still believe in a hand shake… Right or wrong, that is how I now feel… a bit burned about it all.
Be well… Ara & Spirit

*RSS feed as we move on will always let you know about new postings…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

An eternal circle, Texas

Deeply engaged in a phone conversation, two strangers pull up and start unloading some wood into my existing pile… I am sure this does not happen every day! The rest of the afternoon was a wide open door of a classroom with so much learned from Mike and Louise, 2 free spirited souls on the road now for 14 months. Yes, there are a few of us, vagabonds, travelers, with no roots deeply embedded into only one space. We drag those roots instead and Mother Nature is our textbook, daily, no bells and no whistles, no clock but only tests moments after moments while we learn to survive within this huge mansion which offers us so much wealth and a self recognition unlike any other space. 
We have a new addition now to the fire ring that will enable us to cook and have a fire all at the same time. I learned about Wildlife Refuge areas, I even have a new book on how to cook with a Dutch Oven the day we purchase one. New routes from others are like finding gold on this Journey, we have now become even richer!
Amazing how priorities can change, it feels as it’s pyramid has been reversed 180 degrees!!!
Be well… enjoy the Blog… Ara & Spirit


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Let us know how your health is doing when you get the results back. "Be well"


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I will ... thanks! Will know all by the 7th...










Black Gap WMA… Texas
The old saying “It is the Journey and not the destination” applies so well here, and yet, the destination is also one we will return to, as getting caught a bit too short throughout the day. Too much chatting… People met are becoming an important facet of our perpetual unmarked and unplanned route. Peaceful and Friendly souls appear as we suddenly realize what makes our World go around. It is “people” value as I know and always think we cannot buy, lease it or rent it!
That was the case when we stopped in “Stillwell” before getting into the Wilderness area of Black Gap, 100,000 plus acres of desolate and raw space, that day without a soul around. 
The SAT phone has become my assurance throughout these isolated parts we adventure ourselves on. As much as I love my buddy Spirit, well… he has never lifted a paw yet toward any kind of bailing out situations… mentally yes, physically? No…
We have also been approved to be sponsored by SPOT, which is great news and a window should be up in a few weeks for “in real live time” tracking from the site… that is only when I have it on!!!
This adventure begins on the Blog…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## SSpiro (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow.. What an amazing story... 

Someone get this guy on 20/20 or Today Show or something.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

SSpiro said:


> Wow.. What an amazing story...
> 
> Someone get this guy on 20/20 or Today Show or something.


Well, you can try... we did some TV shows... not good ! It is a different world to deal with... Mother Nature is much kinder... Thanks.












My own reality check… Texas

Maybe too sheltered? Maybe not enough outside “news”? I even forget to check on the weather at times. We live on the road, we travel, we seek for adventures, new Friends are always on the horizon. “Mother Nature” and “Spirit” are my faithful companions. For that matter “Old Faithful” also which just turned 200 this morning! And yet, new survival aspects make their ways into our lives. Comments are written, some are bad news, some are OK news and some I cannot even think about. They should make me pack up and change planet.
I see all as a pleasant challenge, a “good one” I think as our prize is beyond any fortune one could really afford. It is here and there, it is really “free” and it is not going away. We will find ways to keep company always as it really does not take much, just one to strike away the fear of the fear. 
I write about Spirit on my Blog today… I say that he is in all reality the true Leader if there was ever one amongst him and I.
Closer and closer we will be on these grounds that are always welcoming us, no matter what…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

salask said:


> Let us know how your health is doing when you get the results back. "Be well"


One Dr today, we are good to go... one more tuesday!
Thanks for asking and caring.












Ardys… 77, riding and having “fun”, Texas

I always thought that as the years flew by us, inconveniently often enough for my taste, that one slows down, specially when it involves a physical activity such as motorcycle riding where the senses need that demanding sharpness.
I had heard of Ardys for a while now, some riders are legends it seems like, and it has been a pleasure to finally make her acquaintance yesterday. (maybe it was the day before! We have both in common some forgetfulness!!!).
It reminded me that there is such a word as “fun”, real fun… often maybe I forget while being in deep thoughts within this beautiful environment we are provided with. Ardys has fun. I watch Spirit play, he has much fun no doubt, so I think it is due time that I have also some more “fun” in a bit more conscience ways. 
We had a nice dinner last night around my Center of the Universe, much grilling and much smoke. Sometimes the “adventures” and good times come to us! We don’t have to go anywhere…
Be well… always. Ara & Spirit… with a nice new bone!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The greatest loop… Texas

That is what I call this route when leaving from near by Terlingua headed north to Alpine, west to Marfa, drop down through Pinto Canyon, back eastbound to Presidio, finally arriving where we started from.
The weather was incredible, not so today, as the ultimate would have been to spend a night or two at the Chinati Hot Springs with much more leisurely time to explore the area.
It is a very isolated space, the road can be a bit tricky and always advise to ride it from north to south. I actually don’t think we would have made it the other way. 
Company is always good, specially in the case of an unpleasant scenario, help could take for ever to get there if communication is not available. It has been a real peace of mind having SPOT track us and also the SAT phone available just in case.
Of course with Spirit around why should I need help? Wrong… Great co-pilot but his help stays limited to the mental attitude, sometimes really the most important one.
More on the blog…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Waiting for your update after tomorrow's doctor visit.

*fingers crossed for you*


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Ara - we're waiting patiently to hear the results from your 2nd doctor. Hoping all is well!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

All is well, chol and try are way down, could be a few points better. Eventually they have to get that camera in there!!! It has been 14 uears since my five bypasses... they get old! I was 47!!! 
Thanks for caring... It means a lot to us... Next check up in 6 months...










“Pausing” in Texas
After reading a quote by “Salman Rushdie”, I understood better why we are on the road, why I have in the past lived on a sailboat for many years, why I just cannot bring myself to a “normal” way of Life. 
We are on the less frequented side of the coin, it is a coin with two green sides, there is no wrong and there is no right, there just “is”. 
It is interesting however to know that so many from the other side, “the belongers”, would like to jump over and even if it is for a short time join us, “the non-belongers”. We are a few, circling at times, on a straight road at other times, curvy ones, but all with just about the same goal of finding ourselves within a space we can feel more comfortable. 
Simplicity is part of the logistics and at the same time brings on a harder path to deal with when uprooted day after day.
I thought about writing the few intricaties on the Blog while ourselves are “pausing” these last few days on “The Oasis”, trying to make our future path logistically an easier one. The usual sorting “things” out, tires, oil changes… you name it.
Be well… always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well.  Don't wait too long to let them take a peek at those by-passes. 

Stay safe and give Spirit an extra pat for me.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Glad to hear all is well.  Don't wait too long to let them take a peek at those by-passes.
> 
> Stay safe and give Spirit an extra pat for me.


I thank you for saying that... I know I am going to confront it soon... as soon as next year probably. Might have to go back to Florida to have it done as I might qualify for some Health care there... I know I will need to be reminded before my body does again!!! Spirit says... Thanks...












Yes, this too is a ride report… Texas

I cannot help remenisce while trying to leave winter behind and get on destination North, toward my usual freedom, roaming the land that has now become our Home. The retrospect is immense, moments have flashed by, one behind another, but my companions, Spirit and Mother Nature have stood by me. They have both gratified me with greatness, they have truly been the two common denominators that have never deviated from the truth, in dark times and in bright times they have only known one path. The true path.
It is so strange how I can feel being here, wanting to leave and yet, wanting to stay. Everywhere will always be there but we have to go, we will be back here when again the Northern winds push us South. In the meantime, a few more days and the wheels will be rolling longer than the recent past, the camera will get a good work out and my Soul with a smile can only lead me forward.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Just recently joined the forum and just now found this thread! Your blog is amazing, I have so much catching up to do! I can't believe how long you have been at it...
Wishing you and Spirit a healthy, happy and positive travels... 
Thank you for taking the time to share with us, and letting us live vicariously through your journeys!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> Just recently joined the forum and just now found this thread! Your blog is amazing, I have so much catching up to do! I can't believe how long you have been at it...
> Wishing you and Spirit a healthy, happy and positive travels...
> Thank you for taking the time to share with us, and letting us live vicariously through your journeys!


Leroy and Lucy!!! How cool are they!!!
Thanks for your kind words... too many chapters I think to catch up!!! We look forward... 










The last ride here?… Texas

We are ready to head out, finally all the logistics have come together and it is that time to keep an eye on the weather of the planned route! “Planned route” I keep thinking as we have never really… gone that route! That is the exciting facet of the Journey as a sticker on the sidecar says “no rules”.
Yes, there is a bit of melancholy as we took our walk this morning, my walk anyhow while Spirit is running, chasing sticks and clowning as the morning Dog he is. Morning and late afternoon energy, the twice a day show he puts on for me everyday. There is comfort here, no doubt about it since the very first day we have stepped on this ground. There will be comfort also everywhere else with an added “newness” of the landscape and the feels of what is ahead. It is a bit as being torn from the inside… but the road ahead wins always never holding us back.
We rode North County rd the other evening, to my surprise it has just been graded and should go all the way now to Terlingua with ease unlike in the past. Beautiful surroundings…
Be well, always… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Through Carlsbad, New Mexico

The horizon this morning said in bright red letters “Always low prices”… Back at The Oasis the bright red circle was free! The birds are not singing, I only hear loud exhausts and tires scretching in the background. The coyote did not pass by today, it was only a shopping cart blown away by the winds and the silence of my past space has been replaced by vehicle alarms honking and warning for everyone to stay away, sometimes a deep what it sounds like a foreign music to my ears with a beat stuck on it’s highest volume. We crossed that fine edge of the coin, this is “social central”… this is “Walmart Parking lot”. We will be running away in a couple hours…
The Carlsbad Caverns however where only 20 miles or so away and that in itself has been worth this experience. Incredible natural wonders Mother Nature is displaying carved by her finest taste so delicately displayed. It will take some doing going through all the photos taken throughout the 2 mile walk on the self guided tour including the “Big Room”. A must to see, a must for me to come back.
We are on our way… Be well, always. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Arriving to the Valley of the Gods, Utah.

Being under the weather while living on the road sometimes is not fun. It might be why unconsciously arriving here has been a bit hurried. This morning was a ride to Monument Valley, nothing to do with Mother Nature’s more incredible works of Art, but to visit the local Clinic. Top notch service, attention and medicine as I am already feeling half human! I am sure the other half will show up tomorrow. The annual ear infection and sore throat decided to pay me a visit!
They were aspects of Life rolling around in this mind of mine while moving on, thoughts on how everyone has a different path within sometimes many stages present. While totally energetic toward riding I wrote a bit about them, there is never right or wrong, only what the present Life today shows me throughout my own moments.
Photos of a few attractions between Lincoln and Capitan, New Mexico, and that is about all for this time on the Blog…Be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

beemerchef said:


> The annual ear infection and sore throat decided to pay me a visit!


This too shall pass! 

By the way - loved looking at the picture of the caverns - that is something else. Truly breathtaking as all the other pics of your journey.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Valley of the Gods, the beginning. Utah

I was checking the weather today and typed in ‘Terlingua”! Sometimes I forget where we are. Happens a lot in the middle of the night. Either it is senility or maybe getting too comfy on this Journey wherever we are!
Winds up to 40mph and gusting, it is today truly the “Valley of the Gods” breathing down real heavy on us. Yet, we took a ride to Blanding to see Jack the welder as a crack in one of the sidecar mounts made it’s appearance. Jack had also helped me last year and this time his work was his contribution to our Journey, a real strong weld with even a bit of black paint touch up. The trade off actually was a picture with… Spirit. Yes, again and again it happens as no one ever asks me to be in the pictures. I am used to it by now, no hurt feelings, my own therapy works.
Yesterday was a different story, with beautiful clouds and weather we rode around and around as the 17 mile road here is so perfect for “Old Faithful”.
Another coincidence, as last year the balloons are here! One flew this morning, just in time before the winds started strong. I think they will now wait till Sunday for calmer skies.
More photos are on the Blog…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Our present neighborhood, Utah

Misty morning, the sun is still hidden, the red rocks have yet to be painted and take on their red hues, the winds are calm and silence prevails. The birds are still asleep, I am barely awake myself and as in tempo with it’s forward movement I can hear the gushing of the balloon’s propane lighting up in bursts. What a sight it was, what a sight it must be from “up there” when free as a bird one could fly over those Monuments, those “Gods” guarding this Valley for the past centuries. 
The surprises never fail to appear at every corner while living on the road, never knowing the next set we will be experiencing while on this single and greatest stage Mother Nature has provided never sparing any expenses from within her own Soul.
More photos of our rides, old one pan recipes I am trying to bring back and incorporated within the Blog, a reply to a comment made, more Balloon photos are still in the camera for now waiting for the next time.
Be well…
Always

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Balloonists and their Balloons… Utah

Sunday was a great day! Mother Nature’s pleasant stage was truly enjoyed by us and all the Balloonists present for their once a year flights throughout this Valley of the Gods. Suddenly the skies presented themselves with a totally different backdrop creating many smiles. Balloons create smiles… to me anyhow. Being invited for Breakfast with the groups was a real treat… I cannot help still tasting the great food and looking forward next year!
Tomorrow we are moving to Moab, outskirts of Moab anyhow as there is free camping a bit north of it. Regroup a bit and on to the “Swells”… an area we have never been to… 
Time is lingering and a crucial decision also I need to take is coming up… The dentist's prognosis was not too good yesterday… Gum bone infection that I am hoping more antibiotics will take care off, but that will only cure the symptoms, not the problem… Gum surgery on all four quadrants? What does that have to do with riding!!! I wonder…
More on the Blog… one day at the time…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A tear and a smile, Utah

Valley of the God is behind us, hail and heavy thunderstorms is what we went for, in Moab. This too shall pass in this Capital of 4x4’s and toys as one has never seen.
We left some trails not ridden yet, seems as it is always par for the course to leave some for the next time, giving us a reason to come back toward certain destinations.
I say “us” because of Spirit, “stoic” as ever, being the perfect and ultimate “Adventurer” with never a complain or a sigh and a constant smile on his face. Lucky me, lucky him, we are truly fortunate in these times to have each other.
We had a visitor for a couple days, Andre, his first time out with his great trailer set up, tent and kitchen included. Drove around to Gooseneck, Mokey Dugway, Muley Point which I call “the top of the world” as he also was taken back of it’s grandiose and majestic presentation.
Some thoughts on “commercialism”, some past images which were awaiting to be posted, all in the Blog with more of the area’s history we went to for the next one.
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Gooseneck, Mokey Dugway and Muley Point, Utah…

In Moab right now, a few miles north of it, we actually have managed to never pay for camping so far since we have left “The Oasis”. That is the plan this time around. The “photo” of this Dish within it’s surrounding beauty I would call it an “oxymoron”! Not to my liking, millions of years spread ahead of us harboring this new technology yet at it’s infancy stands allowing me to communicate. Is there a choice? There is only two… well, maybe three, as I only see it as a “yes” for the Blog, a “no” for it or countless hours sitting in a coffee shop… for me not a doable solution when the chapters here are reaching the present numbers way over 400. 
Valley of the Gods and it’s surroundings will again have to wait another year for our visit, many trails untouched yet, it seems as an endless space we can never finish savoring. My Friend “Andre” spend a couple nights camping by us. Much cooking, much chatting and much solving our own dilemmas that are a daily barrage of questions. 
Will be here for a few more days, regrouping I thought… we have however met many nice people we have spend some quality time with. Will write about that also next time… 
Be well… thank you for your support…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Life in and around Moab, Utah

Once again it is not flying through the States that is giving us the ability and the gift to meet many other souls, the ones lined up on each side of the road we are on. Time is lingering, raising it’s value and lengthening the joys of vagabonding we have with such passion embraced. Friends of Friends of a Friend! Is that how it happens when suddenly we find ourselves with “places” to go and people to meet. The experience these past days has overshadowed the riding, the focus has been the minds met, many Artists each on their own path within their own creation. It has been so interesting to be an “observer” listening to the how’s and why’s of other’s lives. To experience their own creations, sculptures, paintings… words. The same with off roaders and their 4x4’s, each so unique and yet designed for one thing only in mind as us, to explore the outdoors. 
Moab is such an incredible hub with never a dull moment, it is not a city, it is a center for all people with that certain desire to be “outside” to gather up and do “their thing”.
You will find out more about it within the Blog… too many photos and yet, not enough of them.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Potash Rd and Schaeffer Trail revisited, Utah

The loop, the excitement, the challenge is so great that we rode it twice back to back two consecutive days. Uphill that is, making room for the other vehicles at times going the wrong way. There is actually no wrong way, going uphill for us gives me much better control of the ride.
Resting back today after finally a tooth extraction finding this really good Dentist here and a bit stuck from a frayed clutch cable. I always carry a spare of everything, all is well, I am happy that it did not happen on one of those rides, on the switchbacks. Not much energy right now to change it, it is going to be so strange not to be in pain anymore, not quite gone yet, but will soon.
Spirit continues amazing me, it is almost as I take it for granted that this Dog (is he?) can ride with such pleasure, specially over such disturbing roads bouncing around non stop. He loves it! So does “Old Faithful” behaving as a good companion herself never missing a beat.
It is quite a road, the switchbacks are amazing, a definite must if in the area!
More photos of it are on the Blog.
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

In and around Sego, Utah

I must be moving on with my own Calendar. For some reason I thought today was Father’s Day… can the Journey’s path be so mixed up or is it a good sign that we are hovering a bit above reality? Wish Spirit would also get it straight… He could have told me.
It was a tip from a local, Sego was, and what a surprise when not only discovering a Ghost Town, Petroglyphs from three different eras but also a well maintained non paved road climbing nearly to 9000 feet with green grass and the vegetation unlike in the Valley of Moab. 
Obviously not a popular path as we did not encounter a single vehicle all day, cooler temperatures and much photography mixed with some great riding. 
Such surprises are always the welcomed ones, off the beaten path, the ones so many overlook when traveling under a schedule. We will probably return to Sego as the road ridden is Sego Canyon and two more are awaiting for us.
Another week in Moab, it will then be decision time for our next destination, probably Wyoming. I think we are both ready for some unseen sceneries.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Followed you on a couple of motorcycle sites since you started.

It's great your still out there and going.. Happy trails, maybe we'll run into each other some time..


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Love your posts!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Sego’s Ghost Town

The Ghost Town was a couple days ago, more photos are up, unlike me today not up too much after a root canal. Hopefully this will be the last round for a while, it is part of Life on the road. 
The big surprise passed Sego was the path taken. Well maintained and endless as we even stopped a couple times, besides for photos, just to figure out if there was an end to it. It did at around 9000 feet with an incredible and spectacular view of the La Salle Mountains and surroundings. Definitely worth the ride more than once as also another Canyon is awaiting us “Thompson Canyon”.
Feeling a bit at a stand still right now with all these health care issues as I will know in a day or two if everything is going to calm down.
Of course there is no sense moving on till after the Holidays as the roads will be packed and finding campsites will only be almost impossible.
I am thinking as Wyoming might be too early, to make a loop through western Colorado first awaiting warmer weather. 
The same weather also has changed here near by Moab, cooler but with a thunderstorm predicted every day for a while… Better get the rain gear out!

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Fisher Towers, near Moab. Utah

The Journey is adventures, riding and everything else that fills in the gap while on the road. So often others enter the scene and suddenly the mind cannot help thinking, what a shame it would be to cross those miles on “automatic pilot”! There is communication, meaning thoughts. There are gazillion ride reports already out there, travel logs, I always wonder about the traveler him/herself as to what truly goes through their own thoughts within those moments passed. I have always written about my own, everything complements each other including Spirit’s own Life and as much as I can tell… his own thinking. 
We picked a hot day, not on purpose for sure, to go on to the Fisher Towers. I had planned another ride but since my root canal the day before, the energy and desire only dwindled away and this closer by destination suddenly seemed so much more appealing.
It was the first warm hike we had done in a while and how quickly I forgot how much heat canyons retain. Today and for the days to come it is suddenly the other side of the coin with thunderstorms and showers… Never a dull moment it seems like. Enjoy the Fisher Towers… they are a sight to see and the ride along the Colorado River also is so unique.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Moab’s Art Festival, Utah

We are now this morning on our way to Grand Junction, Colorado. The scenery will not be peaks and valleys but St Mary’s Hospital parking lot for as long as needed. “Trigeminal Neuralgia” is a couple new words I learned a few days ago when finally having to visit the local emergency room.
Some facial nerve is finally being squeezed so hard that just about anything, including talking and eating will bring on this pain, this real pain as I have already been in touch with some others with the same condition.
We are going in for a second opinion.
In the meantime, in between some relief, we managed to spend some hours at the Moab Art Festival and I do have to say it was a few hours of fun admiring so many talented Artist’s Artifacts. From Photography to glass beads, paintings and all sorts of odd end results. Great Music, Taiko Drum Teams for the local Schools, good company… and then on to the ER.
Just another hurtle to deal with right now. The medication taken is a strong one, really does not start affecting the pain for a few more days they say… this is all part of Life on the road, Life period!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Ara - I'm sorry to hear this, I hope the pain subsides soon. 
I'm curious to know - what happens with Spirit when you're making doctor visits?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

salask said:


> Ara - I'm sorry to hear this, I hope the pain subsides soon.
> I'm curious to know - what happens with Spirit when you're making doctor visits?


You know, it always works out. The sidecar is his little home and he is just fine. I tell him where I am going and he has to stay and he does fine. he is tied also just in case... 3 years... never a problem. If there is someone around I let them know who he is... what we are doing... I come out often to see him... It is not the best, but... we have no choice. Thanks!











A Music Festival and Blue Mesa Lake. Co.

I am feeling almost Human again…
Couple Blogs have been posted… I think time escaped me, or maybe the lack of it. Yet it has been some busy days attending the Desert Rock Festival, south of Moab, for a few hours in between some Advil intake for this ear that has finally calm down. Then a couple days at St Mary’s Hospital in Grand Junction and now on the shores of the Blue Mesa Lake near Gunnison, also Colorado. I keep thinking… did all this really happen these past few days? The photos are there, they must have.
The landscape here is Paradise as being the best time of the year. Greens and more greens, streams and creeks everywhere and the crowds are missing.
The weather with it’s daily shower is perfect, hovering in the mid forties mid mornings, great riding and hiking weather.
We are right on the shore of the Lake, a few feet away, Spirit is now so content having room to play and jump and clown around. His mood was somber for a while, feeling I am sure also my own pain as now suddenly I see a smile on his face.
Enjoy the photos… they are also linked to a Gallery on Smugmug.
Be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon. I'm sure Spirit worries about you as do we.

Do you have someone to watch him if you need to spend some time in the hospital?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A loop through Crested Butte and a Recipe

No words to describe the landscape, we can try. Raw, amazing, breath taking and so much more. And yet, cold, very cold and the weather is just not cooperating at the moment with the dark clouds and rain on a daily basis.
Probably too early in the year to be here as the good camping is near by Crested Butte within elevations close to 10,000 feet.
Wide open meadows, streams for much needed water, however out of the question right now. The loop which I posted a map is an incredible one comprised with a variety of roads from twisties to well maintained dirt on 12 just about alright for even a regular car or street bike. 
Crested Butte itself is a totally welcoming little town and my question to many was “how do you handle winter here!”. It is as a totally different world, even the structures of the dwellings showing signs of harsh winters. But the prize is there… isolated within the clouds and outdoor activities like nowhere else. It is a dog town as everyone has one…
Today actually we are going back to Grand Junction for personal matters, matters I will explain in the next Blog.
Enjoy… and be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

awsm pic man 


may i ask what cam model you are using?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Defeated by the weather. Co

I need to look at my own Journal to find out where we were last year at this time! We are just not able to escape the bad weather. In parallel problems with Internet connection… Mother’s banking… Life on the road at times is harsh and difficult as communication is often the key to “fix” things.
But we have a good taste of Colorado, having the knowledge for a future comeback is worth it all as new areas are to me the most difficult times to know where to go. It is only after a few days, talking to locals mainly, making new Friends, that I start feeling comfortable and planning more rides on those paved and unpaved roads sometimes seemingly to nowhere.
Crested Butte left such a great impression on me. Almost being a town I could probably spend some more time as a base camp. I wish so often that we could brave the snow and ice at 10,000 feet in the winter and experience what the locals of Crested Butte do. The landscape must be just magnificent.
Will have to settle for some summer pictures for now… but, I did find a bit of snow and the creek banks… 
On to Flaming Gorge now, I hear it is also an incredible space, maybe with kinder weather!
It is all on the Blog… 
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Flaming Gorge. Ut

We just don’t seem to be able to leave Utah! Flaming Gorge is everything I had heard of and more. Only still wishing the weather would cooperate a bit, thunderstorms, 40’s, strong winds, the windows of opportunity have become rare these days. 
Yet we had a chance to ride to Manilla with a detour taking the Geological Tour road which is one not to miss, we have stopped at the sights of the Red Canyon and today, if we can, we are going to ride the northern part which is in Wyoming.
Fishing is the huge industry here, I might be the only one that does not fish, something I would like to do but always too pricey when seeking for a license being from “out of state”. 
The geology is incredible, so much work has been done for us to finally experience the displays ahead of us. 
I am definitely regrouping these days, it is that time of the year, maybe that time happens more than once a year! I am looking at map… weather forecast… we want to go where it is “hot”!!! Enough of this…
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## RuckSack (Jun 8, 2009)

You, sir, are a world class photographer. I don't think I have seen this country through better eyes (or pictures). I'm overwhelmed and only on page 4.


----------



## kerryy (Jun 10, 2009)

RuckSack said:


> You, sir, are a world class photographer. I don't think I have seen this country through better eyes (or pictures). I'm overwhelmed and only on page 4.


Hectic - amazing - unbelievable!!!!!! What a pleasure to read!


----------



## carolspets (Jun 9, 2009)

This is awesome...I will be following your posts! I have been to these areas of the country and it is an incredible adventure. Will be praying for your safe travels!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

You all are just too nice... Thank you for your kind words... Spirit says so too!!!










Lander. Wy.

Beautiful country here. The rolling hills mixed with passes with cool temperatures, green everywhere, the roads just as perfectly laid out ribbons enticing for a pull over every few miles, new spaces so inviting. Today surprisingly the skies this morning are blue with barely a few puffs of clouds, could the weather really be changing? There was an opening yesterday morning that enabled us to head up to “Sinks State Park”, it did not last too long ending up through the day with some furious thunderstorms and I would think some flash floods in many areas. We are lingering in Lander, catching up on the Internet as preparing to leave Tuesday as also know my connections will not be presented as often. Writing the Blog is an easy task being done off line, keeping up with this thread will be a bit harder, RSS feed has always been for me the main solution for myself to read other’s words. It does work for “The Oasis of my Soul” also. 
New tires, repacking, looking at maps while visiting my good Friends KC and Mia in this quaint little town, that is what has kept us busy… Much to discover in this part of the country, it is laid out on the Blog.
Be well… till next time, 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Riding West…

Finally all packed in Lander, short good byes as we will be back after a bit of Nevada. Weather unlike today was perfect, the winds mild and the spirits finally up there nearing a 10. A bit of detours on dirt roads was not possible, the mud still being too soft from such much past rain. Spirit is in his full element at the helm as he never ceases to amaze me going with the flow. Never seen a dog that adapts himself so well to the environment, day in and day out. As long as I am around we are fine. Walking away and leaving him behind for a few minutes? Forget it… unless in his car where he feels nice and secure as he knows I will be back.
Highway 89 joining Bear Lake to Logan, Utah, will remain in my mind and memories as the one to ride again. Seemingly the Mecca for riders as even being a weekday I caught many glimpses of two wheelers definitely not holding back in the handling department.
A couple more stop between here and Valley of Fire and eventually returning to Wyoming as I am told the best months are ahead.
Be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Back in Lander, WY.

Do not attempt Valley of Fire this time of the year. We were actually the last ones to leave as they closed the campground for lack of visitors. Heat and more heat accentuated even more by the red walls of the surrounding landscape. Even shade was starting to take it’s toll as today I feel as recuperating from extreme exhaustion. I feel a bit old for the first time as I know years ago this tiredness would not be quite as prevailing. But “oh! well…” as they say. It was a bit too much in too much of a short time riding the 2100 miles round trip. The original plan was to be south for much longer… sometimes I don’t think! July… hello!
We are getting ready to find this little free camping spot on the Snake River between the Grand Tetons and Yellowstone National Park. We will probably leave Sunday, so ready to find that passageway back into our space which seemingly turned into a fast and furious pace, for us that is.
Today the rain is back here, I was told not to bring it with us, I think it is Spirit’s doing! No complain… after those few days in the smoldering heat, rain, cold and even snow are more than welcome.
Some more photos of Valley of Fire are on the Blog…Be well. 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Red Canyon, Wyoming.

I wonder how many ride or drive by Red Canyon only to take a glance and go on at gazillion miles per hour. It is a fine road for any vehicle except when it rains, only 9 miles south of Lander or 21, depending which entrance of the loop one decides to enter from. The land is a protected Natural Habitat, it’s green carpets yesterday were lined with flowers from all colors and shapes. Much to ponder while there finally within a space I am so familiar with. A space quiet, serene and peaceful that has shut the doors to the every day Life seemingly what I feel I have experienced the previous days on the path of a fast pace… too fast for us.
Tomorrow we are pushing a bit more North, camping right in between Yellowstone and Grand Tetons. I have been warned about mosquitoes, I am only hoping that they are not too bad as the location is perfect to explore the many areas present.
We both "Thank You" for the "Happy Birthday Wishes". 
Enjoy Red Canyon and take the loop next time if and when in the area, well worth it.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Yellowstone, near Cody. WY

Grand Titon National Park was a blur a couple days ago while checking out the beautiful free camping on Grassy Lake Rd. Mosquitoes by the thousands, Spirit was instantly not a happy camper and neither was I. And on we went, not even able to take a single photo of the picture perfect setting, not able to remove my helmet. I was warned… it did not come much as a surprise. Plan B? try the campgrounds, with not much luck as they were filled to the brim. Same in Yellowstone and by late afternoon not much of a choice but get near Cody were we will stay till Monday. It will be then on to Montana on a Friend’s Ranch where we can taste maybe then the lack of crowds. Such is always the situation within spaces as these, a destination for many specially during this Holiday coming up.
Plan C… pack real lightly, nothing compared to our round trip to Valley of Fire and go on to some overnighters back here and Grand Titon. Being an over packer I am already this time making a list of what to carry. Cooking will only be coffee as I will be making sandwiches. Tent, sleeping pad and pad with no cot, change of clothe, tools and that is it… Small tent. Old Faithful rides so much better without the kitchen sink!
Be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More of Yellowstone. WY

Every campsite, every corner even through the Park is filled with tents as mushrooms sprouting in the middle of nowhere. Riding has turned into traffic jams in most places helped with unconsidered drivers that will stop in the middle of the road to take a photo of some creature that can only be seen with a pair of powerful binoculars. Most are even afraid to drive as their speed drops to 25 miles per hours followed by a procession of drivers that only try to pass them creating even more havoc. That is the scene within the Park! Not a pretty one and on this Fourth of July weekend I am wondering if sitting still would not be a better solution than trying to ride the complete loop through Chief Joseph Highway and Bear’s Tooth Pass. Hard to stand still however as even though the temperatures have dropped the skies do not look as menacing as yesterday when we rode 200 miles through rain, hail and sleet… in July! Will we get caught in heavy traffic going through Cody also? Wish I had been smarter and picked a location away from it all, some camping at the end of a trail to nowhere. 
Right now my boots are still soaked from yesterday, they have proven not to be waterproof as the gloves as was wearing. Will have to wait till they dry anyhow. Spirit is resting, he was quite a trooper yesterday going with the punches as usual. He is the smart one… no doubt.
Enjoy the photos… it is a beautiful space.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A great loop, Mt/Wy

Defying all Mother Nature’s obstacles, Chief Joseph Highway and Bear Tooth Pass is present more inviting than ever for the rides and drives of many. The roads are open with still much snow, cold temperatures, unfortunately the day of our ride some much darker skies following us. We made it to Red Lodge untouched and actually also back to Cody with just a few drops on the camera lens while taking photos of what was ahead of us, some real dark skies which decided to open up for our passage. Kind of love it when that happens, almost an eerie feeling, a mystery of Mother Nature parting the horizons on demand.
Right now we are in Montana and finally realize why they call it here the big skies… as they are big and finally this magic that I wear through this Journey is back. This is “the” space I have been seeking as we are camped out on some Friend’s property near Columbus, that is Columbus, Montana.
The land is huge, the silence is deep, we have not experienced the roads yet as there are many for the taking, this is as my Friend calls it “The Northern Oasis”.
Enjoy and be well… we feel good here! Very good…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Big Skies of Montana

Even Spirit is doing so well here, his body language is of happiness as mine here is of Peace and Serenity. I wonder who said we will ever run out of land! The roads are to seemingly nowhere, the skies are huge and one can hear themselves think. We will be here for a bit, will have to move here and there, but this is mainly where we will stay till we make our way south again before winter. The eternal cycle, over and over…
The mosquitoes here are almost non existent, the bears I have not seen one yet, the birds are of many and the deer grazes around with no fear. 
We did have to go into Bozeman yesterday, another visit to another Dentist as I lost one more tooth. At this rate I just might have to buy a pack of straws and change my diet forever. 
It could have been worse, amazing how much pain can cost! 
We are going to adventure ourselves into areas off the Parks, the hidden gems where maybe so few go and visit. The crowds did not suit us at all, why even go there if the feeling toward Mother Nature is robbed by the careless drivers, loud exhausts and the too many rules, specially toward Dogs, that National parks have.
“Point Reed” just a few miles from here is a gem of a town… enjoy the photos.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More Beartooth and Gardiner, MT

So busy sometimes times escapes me, trying to find a balance throughout this Journey to write my words down. Finally the weather is really cooperating, even a bit on the warm side these days, but in Montana I yet have to feel a warm night. All is just so perfect, staying dry pleases me and Spirit to no end.
We took a ride to Beartooth one more time, another double bacon cheeseburger also at the Red Box, will just need to avoid that area in the future! Another ride to Gardiner which is also the original Northern entrance of Yellowstone Park, not much around, besides a touristy ambience I can do without. 
We are now near Manhattan, settled for about a month, hoping to discover a lot of Montana as I am also finding out that most unpaved roads are very doable. Any tips are much appreciated as always. Three Forks, Virginia City, Old Yellowstone Road and a few others near by is right now the extend of my knowledge. I see a lot of Lakes on the map, we will just pick a road and go trying to also find always some unseen corners to spend the night within.
We pack light now… maybe too light, it is such a pleasure to put up and take down quickly unlike before. 
I have posted a couple Blogs since last time here, enjoy the photos of our Life on the road.
Be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Fairy Lake, MT

It is not a secret location but rare is the traffic on the seven mile road, a bit bumpy at times, leading to Fairy Lake. High clearance definitely needed. It is magical, it will leave many speechless as “now” is it’s time with square miles after square miles of carpets of wild flowers laid ahead with all colors imaginable. The Lake itself is the prize at the end. Steps leading to it or a longer hike followed by another trail which goes all around it, unfortunately that day busy with “horse” or maybe they were “deer” flies. All the same to me and Spirit who was trying all afternoon to just sit in the water trying to avoid them. Outdoors can be so harsh sometimes, there is seemingly always one element that makes it “difficult” or unpleasant, but the choice is not there for us, we take it all in as it comes.
There is another Blog I have written also previously ahead of this one, it is written for my Friend Tyler who was in a very bad motorcycle accident, one of the most incredible person you will ever meet. I have been asking to join the Blog of her condition and wish her your well thoughts as her road to recovery is going to be a long one. It will mean a lot to her, Family, Friends and to myself… http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/tylerrisk
In case you are wondering, it is free and only takes a few minutes to join… You can find that Blog by hitting “previous” or “archives” within my own.
Be well….
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A Southern loop. MT

Sometimes we can play hide and seek with the thunderstorms till we finally get cornered and just have to sit still for the hail to melt and the skies to open up. That was the case the other day as finally West Yellowstone had a bench to offer us for a couple hours. Part of being on the road.
But all day I was thinking hard about, I guess I would call it, “today’s trend” of reality shows, one explained in an e mail to me. Frightening it was, sad, staged as I know, seemingly trying to fulfill such desolation maybe so many got through when their own reality is obviously dwindling with the need of experiencing others of a screen instead.
I looked upon our own reality show, a daily occurrence. They are episodes after episodes without needing a channel to be changed and rarely a rerun to put up with. It does not have to be as ours going on for closing in on three years, it could be just a day or a few if one is willing to sense it’s surroundings and feel it all. 
This Blog is just one day, so rich with encounters toward people met and their own true Life reality show now being part of ours.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Ron Dakota, MT

6 wheels, 20 legs and a Man that has been on the road for now 26 years. As I stand on the sidelines watching them go by, the contrast from the 80mph moving vehicles and Ron’s three miles per hour forward motion makes me smile, inducing much thinking. I mean truly the first thought is “crazy”… “does not belong here”… or could it be the other way? Of course there is this certain attraction, more than toward us which was nice for a change… I can imagine how many have stopped to inquire. He now hands out a card with his “My Space” page printed on and tells them all the answers are there. Can’t blame him, at three miles per hour much chatting will slow him down to… what is already a crawl. But the Man has not crawled trough Life as his good sense and Spirituality has heightened to a level so few of us will ever reach. Much time to think, none read, just Life as being the perfect example if one slows down a bit and starts putting the pieces of this puzzle we live within together… 
We will see him again, he is never too far as his Journey will take him East first and then on South for the winter.
Amazing what one can experience on the road…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok give it up. What's his My Space address?

Are there more pictures on your blog?

Its amazing how little one can live on if one doesn't worry about all the toys.

Unfortunately I prefer the toys.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange County Ca said:


> Ok give it up. What's his My Space address?
> 
> Are there more pictures on your blog?
> 
> ...


Was that a trick question? You are funny... maybe too many toys?...
Of course thre is much more on the Blog...
Thanks and be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Alex50 (Aug 1, 2009)

Omg. Im SO SORRY! My prayers are with you and spirit. God Bless


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks!










Old cars and a Wagon! MT

I was thinking, Spirit has it made not having to work out as Ron Dakota’s horses for a daily 20 miles move pulling 6000lbs. A good thing I have yet to hear a complain from him! It was seeing Ron again today, camped on the side of the road wondering if sometime I could also use those wide shoulders if needed to catch a quick night sleep. Sheriffs passing by are only waving, so it should be agreeable with the Law. It was his Birthday yesterday and we shared some sweet bread for lack of Cake and Ice Cream. 69 years old, 27 years living on the road traveling with the weather as we do.
It was then on to an Antique Car Junkyard a few miles up the road. A candy store for the camera and the mind seeing this array of what was once someone’s pride and joy. 
South West Montana seems to be my favorite space out of it all, of course we have not yet visited the Glacier area which is an another 300 miles north.
Enjoy the Blog… many photos this time, hard to sort out the favorites.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Montana is my favorite state. I SO loved my time there with my own canine best friend.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I wondered about the law. They're sure hell bent on keeping RV'ers from stopping along most roads (don't even think of going to Florida and doing that) but in the West its more open.
Texas is great for that sort of stuff.
Caring for those horses on the road must be a heck of a job. Setting up a corral and such. Water - feed - clean up - wow full time job. And the animals have to come first on ones list of chores.
If you were willing to slow down you could hitch the dog to your bike. You can smell the roses and the dog can find the places needing his territorial mark.
Now that's a thought - a dog that owns the whole doggy nation - its just a matter of time. Then he'll have to start over to protect it all. Whew


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Wade and Cliff Lake, MT

The Adventures never stops. I don’t want it to stop. The Lakes, the unpaved roads, there is no better sceneries and feel, the photos will prove it. For the first time after witnessing such beauty I felt as Montana and I, including Spirit, have finally bonded. The southwest corner has so much to offer that in a couple of days we are moving to Ennis to be closer to those spaces that await us. At the same time we witnessed a re-enactment Fair near West Yellowstone where we also found a free out of the way and quiet space for us. Unfortunately “National Recreation Area” are becoming more and more expensive and filled with screams as I often wonder why are they camping here? I would definitely need a vacation from their vacation.
These are the best times around here even if has been raining a bit more than desired. Lately we have always managed to find shelter. This time it was underneath the tongue of a jacked up semi just laying in the field. A nice roof over our head it was, a spot to definitely remember.
Enjoy the Lakes, the few photos of the Fair… much more we hope to discover before long.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I have empathy for you beemer. I was on the road in a RV for two years - 90% roadside or industrial park, BLM or National Parks camping and you couldn't do that today. The hordes of humanity are going to leave us like China or India in time. You need a reservation.
Thank God our fore-fathers saw the advantages of at least having National Parks even if they couldn't forsee the numbers of people using them. You're in the best part of the nation to find some solitude - enjoy it while its still there.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Ron is the real deal... He makes everything look so easy as I have spend quite some time with him.
National Park!!! Unfriendly to dogs... they are not eben allowed on the gournd of the parking lots in Bryce, Utah... National recreation area... costly and everyone screaming and asking to change the channel!!! BLM... charging now because campers have never cleaned after themselves and now they are building campsites where was was serene and free... Hey, we hide in the woods and set up... I love "The Oasis" in Texas... Nearest neighbor is 4 miles away... Maybe I can find a northern Oasis also, but it will not be at $150 an acre as it was in Texas!!! Thanks...










Being part of Society… MT

So bad weather makes me think! Hail as large as golf balls, thunderstorms, winds, you name it. A few days in the wilderness and back into the mundane circle of errands and this and that also does it often. That is the title after all of my Blog, our Blog I should say, “The Oasis of my Soul”. The wheels might stop rolling for a couple days, but the mind never does and the keyboard always helps… It helps me. It is all part of the Journey as I often read others and yet still never know who they are. It was never my intend of so many to read these thoughts, but it happens, and the bright side of it all are the many new Friends we have along our routes even if never the same. Many Friends we have yet to meet hoping we will some day. Maybe a big reunion in Texas! 
We have moved on Base Camp to Ennis for now, this southwestern part of Montana just needed to be closer to us. For the first time I have a “photo assignment”, for a Real Estate Company that wants to show the area to potential clients. As she said… I would be taking the photos anyhow! A couple portraits also, I am just not that good in the business world. Yes, I would have taken those photos anyhow, but… I could charge for their usage, right? Anyhow…
It is just like I wrote in the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Virginia and Nevada City, MT

Well, if you are into “live” Ghost Towns, totally refurbished as new as “old and authentic“, these two little Towns take the Big Prize home. Structure after structure, dwellings after dwellings, even a running train, Museums, you name it, mixed with the authentic smell of Pizza and the sights of modern Art, we had quite a day. It was much more and “more” than what I could ever take in again. Of course, no offense, it is just a matter of taste and many other pasts visits to similar spaces made this day into a true “déjà vu“. As a local from a near by town said “I come and visit once a year, spend my money and I am done”. Maybe we should have chosen a weekday to visit as the mob scene was intense and Spirit as usual was on the center ring, quite often myself watching from a distance, a safe distance that is.
Ennis, in counterpart, is a great place to be, a great central location for the many trails awaiting for us, such as Gravelly Range Rd, Southside Centennial Rd and so many others I am looking forward for us to get lost within. 
Enjoy the Ghost Towns… we really did!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

> but it will not be at $150 an acre as it was in Texas!!!


I sent you a PM...


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

It is the best thing ever that you can do what you are doing!!!! You just be very careful out there because that are some sick people out there. I will keep you in my payers. Have a very good trip.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

My post are not showing... will try again...










Bannack, MT

Finally a real Ghost Town visited just in time as we will be moving on in a couple of days. So many photos that it is going to take a couple Blogs to post most of them. Wandering slow, versus the usual many travelers “warp speed” with mileage in mind more than anything else, we also met up this time with a family of six bicycling the country. “6”! I was thinking about all the meals, the camping gear, the showers, the logistics which must be by themselves just incredible. We also had a long stop over in Dillon admiring the Old Hotel and right across, the new “graffiti”. A contrast in itself.
But the big prize is Bannack. Turned into a State Park where dogs are allowed everywhere, quiet and peaceful with even I was told, the sights of Ghosts at night.
The Badlands will be our next stop before heading south, hopefully to cool weather… we sure don’t want Mr. Spirit to be uncomfortable!
Enjoy the Town…Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Gotta love a dog in goggles. LMAO! That is soooo cute. I think if I tried that with my dogs, they would eat them.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Adustgerm said:


> Gotta love a dog in goggles. LMAO! That is soooo cute. I think if I tried that with my dogs, they would eat them.


That's funny!












Good Bye Montana, more of Bannack

This State grew on us, it helped me straighten up a bit, understand better what Life is all about under a different light. Odd thoughts one might think. Not to me truly, as the land within every space has it’s own character and personality and gives back what one puts in. Exception being the Freeways! We bonded it seems only yesterday and already it is time for us to leave, only meaning we will come back. It is the beauty of this vast Country, knowing that a Lifetime will never be long enough to see it all, even less, feel it all. It is so fine, it is a thought that will never occur, meaning asking myself “now what?”. It just cannot happen.
I finally posted all the Photos of Bannack, the incredible well taken care of Ghost Town, the quiet one that allows a real walk through of it, and also another real “food find”… The Taco Bus in Dillon. Can’t miss it, you don’t want to miss it. Of course now, none will be up to their standard and Dillon is not on our way for a last real invigorating meal. Well, if we left now we could be there in about one hour… 71 miles. We have ridden much longer for a good meal!
Enjoy…
Be well as always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

peace36 said:


> That is so awesome. I love my life now with husband and 5 children we are planning on moving to Florida because I can not stand the cold. This will allow me to enjoy the outdoor life with my children more often. I lived there for 2 years and for me I found it much more enjoyable than Northern IL.
> 
> I have often dreamed with my husband about buying a motorhome and just traveling around like you and Spirit. I am not quite as adventerous as you are. I do not like camping in a tent.
> 
> Thanks for posting all the pictures


im envious!im old n broke n single,wish i had your courage!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

colliepam said:


> im envious!im old n broke n single,wish i had your courage!


It does not take courage when/if you can live one moment at the time. Too many nice people around you know... Let me know when you leave... +












The Dream? MT

I am aware of being a book of complex nature, aren’t we all? No soldered board that could ever match our own elaborate circuitry. Valleys and peaks are put down in words, sometimes “someone” would like me to change those ways. Some understand, some don’t, the comments differ, either way my path has been created, subject to change, but not today. 
We have left Ennis, already planning to come back next year, so many roads, such vistas still unseen. It has been quite an experience moving on to this State as slowly building the foundations of a strong relationship with it’s rugged and yet inviting space. 
We are headed East, for finally our descent South which makes me feel as the one of this airplane after a long flight. Ron Dakotah should be on our path tomorrow with the hopes that we can again camp together. He has only gone 300 miles or so since we parted, it has to be the ultimate Journey…
Some photos of West Fork Road, another one to again try to experience with some day better weather. Life goes on!!!
Be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Highway 212 to South Dakota

This is the furthest point North we will be coming to this summer and also the furthest point East as we will start our descent back to Texas soon. South Dakota, a new State and we are right in the middle of it all, much attractions even if I feel as this weekend will be a Zoo due to the Holidays. We might track back a bit and stop along Highway 212 which we hurried by looking for Ron Dakotah, my “Sheepherder Wagon Friend”. His own Journey is moving right along as he himself is on his way to Texas. The big difference is the hardship of his own logistics and the time it will take him to reach by then warmer weather, about 3 months. I feel here as “fall” is making a bit of it’s mark. Cooler temperatures, dry, almost as if on borrowed times the days I sense are as a warning for winter around the corner. All I can say now is “how big and beautiful this Country is!” as every little town, every bend and even seemingly every mile passed by is an inviting space to slow down within and feel it’s own presence.
Familiar photos on the Blog… the red wagon!
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Could Life just be a big “Quote”, SD 

Every little town we pass by is a turn around. A structure here, an odd display of man made accoutrements designed to attract the attention, all works for us. The imagination of so many are indispensable, it is what makes “Americana”, it is what creates the smiles while running down mainly the back roads from point to point when time is not much of an issue. The Artists of the road are of many, their original thoughts maybe have not been of creating Art, only to get the attention needed to swell their businesses, but I see it as a free form of Art. So was the case stopping at the “Stoneville Saloon” in Alzada, how can one not. The same when in Deadwood to check out Kevin Costner’s memorabilia in his Casino called “The Midnight Star”, a bit more crowded arena that I care for, but worth the detour through Spearfish Canyon, a beautiful riding road adorned with waterfalls worthy of their hike. None of this ever stops, one mile at the time we cover the spaces that presents themselves ahead of us enjoying their moments and vision offered incessantly.
Enjoy the Blog…Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

In Broadus. MT

If every little town was such as Broadus, it would take a few Lifetimes to travel through this Country, stopping and spending the hours contemplating all that is now laid out. I must have developed an inquisitive mind, I always seem to manage to meet the “main” local personality, not in the sense of his “power” in town, but in his/her accomplishment within the community.
In Broadus it has been Doug. An old theatre which at one time had only three rows of seats, now settled for a larger audience, with a gym on stage, a Pizza parlor and more… 
We will be leaving headed south in a day or two, it is that time before we get caught in this weather that is now beautiful but showing it’s Fall imprint. And I was wondering how many such as Broadus are lining up our route between here and Texas?
It is beautiful Country here, up in the Black Hills, it reminds me a bit of the Blue Ridge Parkway, if only there were less Casinos and structures lining up the shoulders all along. I see it as quite an irony when a Century past adorns it’s Sacred Grounds with another path not so Sacred.
More on the Blog…

Be well, always.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Devil’s Tower… Badlands… WY./SD.

Anomaly could be Devil’s Tower! I could not keep my eyes off of it as many around us, including watching the climbers reach the top and going over the final ledge. A strange fact, climbers are allowed to the top but dogs are not around the 1.3 mile path that circles the Tower. Has anyone gone to the top lately and check on the waste left by the climbers?… no offense but… We all know what is happening with Mt Everest.
Another great ride included the Badlands, 240,000 acres of a fingerprint left by Mother Nature, maybe not unlike other geological ones as it even reminded me of some of the foothills in Big Bend, but vast enough to blend with and be transported as in another space. 
Today there are clouds and rain, we are not leaving here till Monday morning, the forecast is of the same till then. The Custer Park’s photos might have to wait till next year, we rode it, but again the weather was not conductive for the camera. I call it the “spaghetti” road! No downpour, just cold steady drops covered with steady gray clouds! That kind…
Till next time… 
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Scenic, that is the Town of… SD

We should all practice wrong turns, getting lost without a watch, only the sun throughout the days and the stars at night guiding us throughout the back country so opulent here. Forget schedules, routes, you will find so much more richness around you and the unexpected. That is the way we stumbled on “Scenic”, this little almost Ghost Town which took most of the afternoon to walk through and play with the camera. So much History here and even more than History in this part of the country, it is the way how everyone lived. The shootings, the much drinking, prevalent jails everywhere, long horse rides for passing on the news, ancient by then when they arrived to their destinations, so much seems to have changed, maybe however not all.
We are still headed south, the temps near by Denver are already on the warmer side, the days are shorter, fall is here almost, winter will not be long, I like the cold!!!
It won’t be long at all… I can taste my vision and hear Spirit again running free, his eyes always locked on me, must be “Love” I think… as my own eyes and ears also are locked on him. Build a fire within minutes of our arrival… those are all my thoughts for the day.
Be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Garden of the Gods, Co.

It is not Valley of the Gods, barely over 400 acres, however it stands as a pleasant, free, and dog friendly Park near by Colorado City. Give me dog friendly anytime and you have a winner. We have left the crowded spaces of Denver, We are dropping fast through Amarillo and in my mind I can already smell the flavors of the BBQ at City Market in Lubbock. Not a detour, our true route, a grand entrance back to Texas. We had BBQ a couple night ago, a resemblance of it… not a very bright idea to order BBQ in Colorado. Truly, how distasteful. If I remember well there was more than City Market around Lubbock, maybe someone here can remind me of the two other establishments worthy of stopping.
We enjoyed Garden of the Gods, one needs to get there early, the crowd even off season can be overwhelming and the roads are narrow and tight with not that many parking spaces. It is as being within a mini Valley of the Gods, some thoughts about Utah came back to mind, thoughts that will have to wait till next April, the last weekend of it when again the balloons will fly…
In the meantime, be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Windmills of Lubbock, TX

I felt myself being caught in a giant windmill these past days! Stopping over through the big cities (anything over population 500), at the mercy of a world getting noisier by the day, the moving boom boxes, the trucks and cars exhausts reaching jet engine decibels, a foreign English language glad that Spirit does not understand it, last minute errands as to avoid the 130 mile round trips to Alpine which is the closest decent center for supplies, all concentrated over a few days for the first time allowed within me a stress level unknown for a long time. All is past now however as we have safely reached “The Oasis” where time stops and whispers are enough to communicate with “Two Feathers” and “Spirit”. 
Lubbock’s “Windmill Museum” was however worth the visit as it was last year. Seeing the World’s largest mural depicting the History of Windmills almost completed was a feast to the eyes covering over 5000 square feet. A few projects here are awaiting, being 3 is half as much more as being two… no dwellings, only thinking about more water and more fire!
Enjoy the Windmill and mural photos on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## axavier (Sep 27, 2009)

Always nice to see a responsible APBT owner.
Saw your posts on other forums as well.


Ever thought of doing a PBS documentary or writing a book on your life?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

axavier said:


> Always nice to see a responsible APBT owner.
> Saw your posts on other forums as well.
> 
> 
> Ever thought of doing a PBS documentary or writing a book on your life?


Thanks! Working on the Book these coming months... time you know...

Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## axavier (Sep 27, 2009)

> Thanks! Working on the Book these coming months... time you know...


Good stuff -- let us know when the book comes out -- I'll post the amazon link to it on my website - anything to help out a fellow APBT owner.

I still think a series type PBS documentary on you and Spirit would be cool ..filmed in a similar style to Ian Wright's travel documentaries on Lonely Planet...that would be a quality show....just my 2 cents.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

axavier said:


> Good stuff -- let us know when the book comes out -- I'll post the amazon link to it on my website - anything to help out a fellow APBT owner.
> 
> I still think a series type PBS documentary on you and Spirit would be cool ..filmed in a similar style to Ian Wright's travel documentaries on Lonely Planet...that would be a quality show....just my 2 cents.


Much to look into... and deal with "that" other side of the World... Thanks! 












Dreams and Reality at “The Oasis”, TX

So stuff is starting to accumulate I just realized. How did this happen I started wondering yesterday as photos do not lie. Can I say “it is all her stuff?”. Not too fair as a lot of it is also mine, I just don’t know how it made it’s way into this Space of ours. So this is what we are dealing with right now, even if the weather has been the hottest ever while here. Tomorrow we are taking our first ride into Terlingua, I think I will see some changes most likely, nice ones I am sure.
In the meantime my summer dreams and fall reality have made contact giving me, us, much to think about, all good, different, a positive change toward a path where Space is now shared with much Friendship and respect.
The first steps are ones I have written about on the Blog with some photos right here, 360 degree views… Why would we want to go anywhere!
Enjoy and Thank You for all your kind “Welcome Home” words… Texas style…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Hanging out as a Tour Guide, TX

This will be the fourth winter we set up base camp here at “The Oasis”. Hard to believe. And every year there is an apprehension that comes over me as… “what are we now going to do? I think we have seen it all…”
And every year I realize we will leave with more unseen and non experienced spaces. Over a 1000 miles of roads to explore outside the Park with constantly changing sceneries as the land of my Friend Ryan we stopped by last evening coming back here, through again different roads. We also managed to ride into Terlingua in the heat of noon as being the only souls and vehicle around. We were not smart enough, yet anyhow, to avoid the 106 degree temperature awaiting for us. The little town has not changed much, if any, as already familiar faces were present, my first thought of course being how did they survive the summer showing sustained temperatures of 136 degrees. A bit warm I would say for anyone. It is rugged country, raw and non forgiving unless obeying the rules, Mother Nature’s rules. Great time now and ahead.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A curve ball. TX

This base camp here for the winter is not complex, I try to keep it simple, and yet I am finding ourselves surrounded with more and more conveniences. Right out of the ground comes up a phone and DSL line, there is now, borrowed, a 325 gallon water tank, a 40’ shipping container which will be used as a storage for “stuff” and “Old Faithful”, the solar is working well as long as being conservative, and a new fire pit for the Dutch Oven we tried yesterday for the first time. It is a recipe from my Friend Teri in Ennis, Montana, and I felt there was a bit of that space surrounding us while sharing our dinner with my Friends Paul and Voni. I write “our” meaning Spirit and I, as my Friend has left already. That was the “curve ball” on Saturday, pressure from Family obligations left behind, not much else to say about it besides all is again quiet within this space unlike others.
The forecast is finally showing some cooling off starting Friday, I keep thinking I just want to be cold as the heat robs a bit of my energy and puts a damper on even going away to the so many destinations that awaits for us.
Soon… Heat and humid meaning lightning storms, enjoy the photos of it on the Blog. 
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The “Gentleness” of Life. TX

More and more, increasingly since we have been back here at The Oasis, I am feeling such a parallel between Life and Mother Nature. Havoc she creates with her powerful storms, uncomfortable is what she makes us with too much heat, and yet as Life itself going through it’s own turmoil, I find an order within all, the scales constantly tilting a bit here and a bit there, the “gentleness” of it all always comes back leaving past imprints on us, making us appreciate the delicate balance of it all.
We endured the Mother of all Storms the other night, there was only one big blob of red in the whole country and we were right in the middle of it! A bit earlier the same day and almost at the same time, we were riding with my Friend Ryan in his 4x4 Mule, a great vehicle I found out that goes everywhere, luckily got us out of the still waters before the deluge came down on us. That was on my insistence as he has yet to build up some serious awareness respecting Mother Nature. Flash floods can be detrimental to ones health all but too quickly.
Another day at “The Oasis”…Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Regional Entertainment, Tx

Good weather, a Saturday (I had to know as much even if we try to live without a calendar!) and a ride to Marfa for their big weekend. But it is not only Marfa, could be Terlingua, Alpine, Marathon, Fort Davis, even the little town of Valentine, they are all joining in for festivities for what we call around here “The Season”, which is about to start. Of course never a big crowd, we are too far from the rest of the World, locals are not that of many, and yet the cash registers need to start shifting gear, summer savings must be dwindling. The Shelbys as every year were in the neighborhood, A Music Festival at the interesting RV Park / Community “El Cosmico”, The “Food Shark” with the best Falafel sandwich was crowded with a long line, and a Cat Woman slowly lingering the streets. The Galleries were open but I was told everywhere we stopped that “Art” is not doing very well unlike the Restaurants and Hotels which are full. Priorities these days must be such.
It will be time coming for a road trip, there has been much to take care of here, amazing as even Life on the road has it’s ability to furnish responsabilities that need to be taking care off.
You be well… Enjoy the Blog…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Isn’t His Birthday every day? Tx

Another year has gone by as here at “The Oasis” spend throughout a multitude of emotions, Lance’s Birthday passed by with fanfare only within myself. There was no music, no cake, no laughter, but the vivid memories of what use to be on this day only seemingly moments ago. 
As just on cue, the weather had turned on us, much rain again, barely allowing us to get out on these slippery mud covered with water unpaved roads.
Today however it is as the dark veil has lifted itself off, remembering my promises to go on as we have been for the past years, to stay strongly planted on this Journey, riding, hiking and just plain living, experiencing all that surrounds us throughout our own time here on this large stage Mother Nature always managing to direct on her own terms.
Maybe soon the temperatures will remain under 100 unlike yesterday when again it reached 107, a day as someone else said “I could have shoveled the humidity”.
Spirit was in an overly playful mood, it is as he tries to lift my own Spirits and does a good job at it, no doubt he is my pillar throughout these days.
Be well… more on the Blog.Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A new addition at “The Oasis”, Tx

Sorry… it is again not a ride report as putting this “Taj Majal” together has taken more time than thought. After all, who needs to read directions, instructions! I have set up tents all my Life… 
It is a cozy dwelling, wood stove and hot water tank, will stand up against the rains and winds, the view is spectacular, an old table that has some local history to write on, a couple old chairs, a cot for myself when up late only having a couple steps to take to spend the night on. 
The winds and the rocky grounds made this project a bit more difficult, but I am liking the result and so does Spirit as long as he gets to lay down on of course the softer side. Amazing how dogs know the soft spots, must be a sixth sense build in their temperament. 
The weather is finally bearable, pleasant, feeling as we are making again a connection with an old acquaintance, as someone told me today when explaining where we are “the flats”. I like that because we are surrounded by the mountains, this is front row seat for always the best show Mother Nature puts on within Texas. 
A couple tires to change, some fresh oil and some new destinations… we have only arrived, but somehow ready to go. Some day I might understand that concept, no need to right now.
More of the “Taj Majal”…Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Why do I write?… and some local colors. Tx

With millions of Blogs in cyberspace I use to wonder why “writing” from so many. Eventually browsing around, the categories emerge for themselves for so many reasons of being. Staying in touch with Family, Friends, Companies are now blogging about their products, it is endless. And so I tried to put down in words my own reasons as various as they are from the traveling point, to my Buddy Spirit, cooking sometimes, my inner thoughts and state of mind often as I like to see my Blog as a “Journal” instead… of course it is called a Blog!
Perfect weather has been present these past days (not tonight as we are getting the winds from Tropical Storm Rick…) as we took a ride from Terlingua to Ft Davis. It seems to be the annual “thing” to do, see some old Friends, try for some new photos as the ride itself is always the best of it all.
Not much has changed really, everyone is getting younger and loosing weight… as I am (!!!) and going on about their own Lives as we do. The area seems pretty much being untouched from the rest of the World, the season and the off season remains the same, no one is complaining, it feels almost as we are totally detached from the ups and downs one might read.
The “good news” Blog!Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A Ride and thoughts through Big Bend Park, Tx

Big Bend Park! Immense and desolate filled with the many Spirits lingering upon the thousands of acres we can ride through every day if we so desire. Every road, paved or not, has it’s calling. It’s physical aspect is not Zion or Bryce Canyon or even the Grand Canyon, but it’s mental one is, as designed, is to bring out the core of anyone’s Soul is they allow it. 
I met a member from Big Bend Chat near by Maverick Rd., F. Marty, and as he said it so well “Whenever I visit another Park I always think about Big Bend, when I am here I never think about anywhere else…”, as I realize it being so true. It is therapy at it’s outmost to just be there, a different dimension seemingly we fall into, it has it’s own little World, it’s own parameters, even weather and climate.
We are still off season right now, the cars are few, the day was as being in a private area spoiling us as never before.
More on the Blog.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More on the papercrete homes, Tx

Well, it has finally arrived. 28 degrees this morning as I write this, I wanted cold, I got cold! It seems as the temperature has covered this Space with an even quieter blanket as a deep silence prevails this morning. Maybe the birds and everything else alive have taken cover waiting for the rays of sunshine to come trough and warm up this surface we are on.
A couple days ago, I think it was as I loose track of time here, we rode a loop which included stopping in Marathon and see my Friend Eric in charge now of the operation putting up the papercrete homes, those structures unlike any other within the Peaceful Space they are in. 
We chatted a long time at the end of a work day for him, his knowledge of the Earth is intense and deep and one never leaves without gaining a richness that prevails always within the words exchanged.
It is all part of the “Ride” we are on, never being only of a physical one but very much mental taking us up always to a next level awaiting for us.
I often wonder where all this will lead us… Time will tell.
Enjoy the Blog.
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A bite and a kite in Terlingua, Tx

For one of the rare times we had decided to stop at the Porch in Terlingua on our way to some errands, the good and the bad happened. The ugly too!!! The good is the discovery of kite flying, a smiling pass time as I discovered even if my kite is now laying in the bushes awaiting a new tail. The bad is being bit by a dog of an irresponsible owner with his four dogs out of control. I was watching them chase cars for a while, chase a motorcycle trike, watch him hit those dogs and yell at them, why didn’t I think they would also chase me while leaving? Spirit was on the wrong side, he had already send them a message earlier as they had then stayed away from him. So starts the path of calling the Sheriff and on and on. There is no Law here for rabies shots, leashes, luckily I found out that the community had made him get the shots for his dogs this past summer after such already happening incidents. Hopefully these dogs will be put away for at least 40 days soon as I will find out later on today. Maybe never show up on the Porch again.
Right now all is calm around here after a couple days of heavy winds and much rain even hail yesterday. It truly makes one appreciate the present moments…
More on the Journal.
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I started reading this almost 3 years ago when you first started posting here. How time flies! 

You are one amazing and talented guy with one awesome and talented (and of course adorable) pooch. I believe you have found "life". No...I have no doubt! I admire you. National Geographic would scoop you up in a second!

...do ya have room in the ol' side car for a bored gal and her very adorable pooch? 

The offer still stands if you make it to the New England for lobstah dinner! Unless you were already here and I missed ya...dang it! 

Ride on!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

BellaPup said:


> I started reading this almost 3 years ago when you first started posting here. How time flies!
> 
> You are one amazing and talented guy with one awesome and talented (and of course adorable) pooch. I believe you have found "life". No...I have no doubt! I admire you. National Geographic would scoop you up in a second!
> 
> ...


Thank you, you are very kind. We have not et made it up there... I hope we will soon. I will have Spirit's portion too... 
My scret as a Chef for a lobster salad is one or two drops of vanilla extract. Have you ever heard that one?










An “enchanted” evening in Terlingua, Tx

I was stunned receiving these words as part of an invitation to attend a get together this past Saturday… “I have been asked by several to invite you to a Party happening here, at my House, Saturday night, October 31st. There will be 40 International Photo-Journalists (including 5 Pulitzer Prize Winners) and several of them adore your Blog. Actually they will be here for the entire weekend and beyond, and I just get them Saturday night, but I asked if I could pepper the Party with some individuals from Terlingua and they specifically asked for you…”. I started wondering if the sender had maybe made a mistake in identity which I verified with follow up e mails. The day arrived and now went by. The experience was incredible, a “ride” unlike any other as surrounded with such that have traveled the World for many years with their fingers on the shutter, providing for National Geographic, Newsweek, Times, CBS, just to name a few. Recipients of so many Worldwide Awards, and yet loving my own doings, this little Journal that has paved our past Years with my Buddy Spirit. There is no doubt it has been a “feel good” experience surrounded also with much Music, great Food and conversations.
More on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Day of the Dead” Celebration in Terlingua, TX

Another year has gone by, this evening in Terlingua’s Cemetery the crowd has outnumbered the Spirit’s ready for the Festivities, the Food, the Music and a Joy to join in good humor and Spirituality. It is still a new concept for me, it is slowly sinking in, a Day when sadness toward the departed is set aside to make room for instead a togetherness of the minds. It is as a rebirth every year around this time, a Celebration in Mexico that has spilled over to this near border town and others along the way. It is also an occasion to converse with everyone from this Town that has gathered and maybe not seen each other for a while. It was another “enchanted” evening with clear blue skies, just the right temperature and a Moon rising as saying “here is shedding some more light on you all”.
Slowly but surely I have deepened my affection for this Town which makes me feel welcome and even more lately assists me in being part of it, a notion that has escaped me for so many years past. Yes, this could be the Last Frontier, it is also my last line of reconnaissance to feel as being planted for these winter months ahead. What more can I ask for?
More of it in the Journal including my first Video of my favorite photos.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Slicing the Silence of Time, TX

With 217,000 miles on her I figured “Old Faithful” deserves her own video! She is dirty, she is smelly at times, but she keeps on purring and swallowing the miles to no end. I think I am addicted to those “Animoto” Videos, they are right up my alley as being so simple to put together, each being so different from one another.
I actually worked these past couple days. I am not going to say “we” because Spirit besides posing for others cameras, well, he did not do a thing. The “mission” was taking landscape photos on River Road and off Marfa while also photographing bicyclists for a gentleman that is setting up upcoming Tours, complete with support vehicles and lodging accommodations. It was fun, no doubt about it, except for the fact that there was no chatting with others met on the road! It was waiting most of the time, shoot, and go on passing them all toward the next good spot. A good concept to get paid to ride, photograph, fuel and food throughout those two beautiful perfect days. It was not much, but, a Dollar is better than no Dollar I was thinking.
Enjoy “Old Faithful” up close and personal!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

River Rd and Marfa, TX

So it was work, riding, stopping, photograph landscape and bicyclists, get back on, pass and wait for the next opportunity where Nature and machines would blend in perfectly. I am guessing a bicycle is a machine. If the opportunity was there I would do this once a week, there is no doubt as the day itself had great weather and light, specially early morning while on our way to join the group. There was even time for Spirit and I to play on the side of the road quite often, some great couple days. He was tired by the end of it however, for the first time laying down into the nose of his car not wanting to be my copilot as he normally is, nose over the windshield with his cheeks flapping in the wind! This Dog loves to ride, he feels important when he does, as he is.
What is next? Thanksgiving near by Houston visiting my Dear Friends Carl and Colette, much cooking anticipated including the Holiday treats. I think it will be a Culinary week! All mixed with cutting up some more Pecan wood for this upcoming winter, busy is good…
Enjoy the ride…Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Gosh I really enjoy this thread...this is mine and my husbands goal/dream.....as soon as we retire we are buying a mid-size motor home and hitting the open road


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Ara,

Love the blog and especially, the photos. Thank you for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

The bike is beginning to look like something out of the movie Mad Max.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The “Swimming Hole”, revisited. TX

Again and again I am drawn to that Space where everything is every time as new. Somehow the latest photos taken there have become my favorites. One has this incredible symmetry of the mountain reflection in the water and a set of jaws only Mother Nature could create by the chiseling and polishing of her rocks present. The road leading to it is not too far from here, an unpaved road which only turns into being a bit challenging for the last mile or so. Even Spirit is now familiar with the surroundings. Trotting around as he owns the place, finding comfortable shade for himself, jumping high and low to be near by me at all time. The above photo is as it has just snowed a few moments ago. The sand even was still wet and shiny with imprints of a bird seeking water and even maybe shelter just a bit while ago. It truly is magic and more being able to combine a ride and a presence playing with Spirit and the camera so close by. 
I managed to create a Video with all the photos in a bigger format and sharper images. Hope it works well… Enjoy.
Be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange County Ca said:


> The bike is beginning to look like something out of the movie Mad Max.


Funny you say that!!! Have 1400 miles of dirt roads here to ride... I was thinking the same the other day at 60mph leaving a trail of dust!!! I do not feel like Mad max though!!!












Big Bend State Park. TX

It was “Fiesta Day” at the Big Bend State Park. The long awaited and postponed a couple times affair was finally secure on the calendar, both Ranger’s and Mother Nature’s good weather forecast. It is the largest State Park in Texas, over 300,000 acres of Chihuahuan Desert within a rugged, remote and unpopulated setting. It encompasses two Mountain ranges containing ancient extinct volcanoes, many canyons and waterfalls. This weekend however the terrain must have been in shock as near 500 attendees were present for the festivities. Too late to have a camping “reservation”, we rode in and out for the day meaning riding in a fog of dust unlike any other riding time. 27 miles of unpaved road where even some smart moves waiting for others to pass and get on with it during a break did not help. Even Spirit’s goggles where covered with that fine dust, I only thought about it later, we should have worn bandanas on our mouth coming and going. The exposure was intense. No warnings.
Much preparation on their part, it is a Park with low attendance and luring hikers, mountain bikers and now motorcycles I hope will bring the numbers up. It was a long day for the both of us even if lunch was of a free one. 
More on the Journal…Be well.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“The Mosasaur Ranch Museum” in Terlingua. TX

That word “Mosasaur” is not even in my spelling directory… yet. It was a cold ride that morning, all well worth it as I had heard of this Museum just recently, surprised. It is a hands on experience one coming to this area should not let escape. No big banner, no big neon signs, they do have a website as they are in between Terlingua and Lajitas on the North side of the road. Can’t miss it, there is a rod iron Mosasaur being built in progress. 
And now, our last evening here for a while as we are headed out east to the suburbs of Houston for much cooking, riding and sightseeing, a much needed adventure so we can miss this place and come right back! Might not have a chance to post too much here, but somehow my writing and photography do not stop, I could not live without, it is my personal expression of our Life. Spirit is also ready, helmet and goggles, a couple bandanas. He will have a couple Friends to play with, hopefully this time will not be chased by a horse as he was during our last visit. He also has a new Friend that is going to fit him with a coat we will pick up on the way back… as I said “how about me?”. No use…
"Holy Jurassic Park, Batman!!!" [quoting a reader...]

Be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Road trip. Tx


Sometimes it is above all being on the right mechanical path of a road trip, the mental aspect of it is as a stage brightening up as the miles roll away, it is not a game, there is no “tilt” anytime. I have given up trying to figure out why these days to near by Houston have felt so good, they just did, I will leave it at that, sometimes why try to understand what “is“.
Big day here at my Friends house on Thursday, many invites and much food I will help with. We actually went food shopping today. I have been craving fresh fish. We have Lobsters, Cod, Shrimp, all fresh, non frozen and the stores, well… I realize the compromise, the big bargain I have made when it comes to food when walking through such a store as a new H.E.B. as big as a football field. When at “The Oasis” food is only a need it seems like compared to here now when food can be a true pleasure cooked in fusion of it all, specially being a Chef all these years. I would not trade, jokingly I was saying that Spirit and I will be moving to the City… but yet, food and it’s preparation having been a big part of my Life with a passion for it as strong as riding or photography now, there is no choice, there is no regret, just thoughts of how nice it would be to have such a store in Alpine maybe!
Have a great Thanksgiving. 

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Waiting, waiting in Houston. TX

So I am already missing “The Oasis” but a cold front coming up or down, forgot which way, is holding us up probably till morning only when we will then brave the colder temps for a couple of days. It has been all good, better than good. Great company with Friends, a warm bed and much great food, so much as I have almost decided not to eat today… almost if it was not for those little mini Pecan Pies laying on the kitchen counter and a leg of lamb that followed us yesterday. We stopped at an amazing food store yesterday called “Phoenicia” and the smell of spices, sights of such foreign ingredients brought up such incredible memories of years so far past.
We are having a great time, Spirit has two buddies to play with as they put up with him since I have also been calling him a “trouble maker”, but the road call, snow, sleet or rain no matter.
More photos of the George Ranch on the Journal today with also a video encompassing from the 1830’s to 1930’s, over one hundred years of four Families living within the many acres right next store to now the fourth largest city in the USA.
Till next time…
Be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Back to “The Oasis”. Tx

Seemed like a long road these past couple days riding in the upper 30’s to mid 40’s, an unusual change of the weather in this part of the country. I wore everything I had from heated gloves and jacket to balaclava, turtle neck, and for the first time my legs almost froze up! Spirit also wore everything he had, two of his new coats, the upper layer being a vinyl fleece lined raincoat. The timing could not have been any better as he is hard to fit and a store bought coat generally never firts him one way or another. 
They are still predicting snow for tonight and tomorrow as Ft Davis only about 100 miles from here was gifted with 3 to 7 inches of it. Wish it would happen, the camera is ready.
My Friend Carl arrived here a day earlier, driving, trailering his bike and this huge load of Pecan wood. To my surprise it has already been unloaded and stacked. Crazy Friends I have! Good “crazy” that is… I wish I had been the one doing it, I have gained five pounds on this little Holiday jaunt. Back to the slimmer meals tomorrow, tonight is a burned grilled cheese not paying much attention to it.
I finally managed to post the Thanksgiving photos in the Journal, great times and great food I am trying not to look at right now.
Till next time, you be well.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Last Frontier. TX

I am exactly 5lbs heavier. It only took two weeks. We ate, we talked, we napped, repeat. I speak for myself, Spirit ran more than ever playing with his buddies, trying to anyhow besides being often a non sense to them on their own turf. We arrived back a couple days ago, a bit of a rough ride due to cold weather and my softening from being a bit further away in years. Just another way to say I am just not as tough as before… 
My Friend Carl was ahead of us by a day, of course he was driving and trailering our wood and his own bike, much Pecan wood. I was looking forward to stacking it, if it was for the only reason to spend some calories, but to my surprise he had the same thought and all was neatly packed above ground when we arrived.
It then got colder, much colder, it snowed, no riding, the bikes never moved and as he said, if he was just going to sit and wait, why not do it in his own vehicle returning home. Of course today in the upper 70’s, just another beautiful day in Big Bend Valley or the Flats, as they call it.
Summer is a long ways away, somehow Utah came to mind as it does often and end up putting together another photo~video I called “A slice of Utah”.
Till next time, you all be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Ooommmmmmmmmm”. Tx

Yes, we “Ooomm” a lot in the Desert, total freedom to do so and feel uplifted from what might have been stored in the mind. Maybe I need to “Ooomm” tonight also as sitting in Midland waiting for the first round of gum surgery to happen. Second round in January. So much to look forward to. With age creeps up the ailments, with the ailments creeps up the bills as I have been in shock of the estimated price, specially being a Christmas present from my Dear Mother. Even Spirit is not happy as he has lost his space to run for now, I can’t wait to get him back to “The Oasis” tomorrow I hope. Life on the road with never ending surprises.
The past days have been for some relaxing ones even with the threat of strong winds for the area. Much cooking on fire, cooking for a few days as to not waste the precious wood that made it’s way from far away Houston. And again the road calls, maybe a visit to the Chinati Hot Springs might be a good idea to relax a bit.
The greatest gift these past days have been the sunrises. There are a couple photos on the Journal that have left their fingerprints.
Be well,
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A walk in the Park, Big Bend. Tx

Falling behind the times, “time” that has been escaping me these past days after gum surgery, part I, more to come in January. It is as everything must stop for the body to recuperate as the mind also changes gear and stuck in neutral has not had much energy to even come here. I did manage to put up a photo video documenting a bit the past first days when the sidecar arrived, delivered by truck, Spirit’s first ride with his goggles on sitting crooked… Some fond memories which reminded me that such a video can only handle a few photos, as an over 100,000 photos Library has been build over these past years. As I go through the folders I constantly surprise myself seeing the memories of so many places we have been, so many others we have met and yet, there are still so many we have not physically encountered as we only write back and forth, again as time permits.
The road is filled with so many we constantly meet such as a young man while doing laundry that impressed me for having such Spirituality at such early age, moved through Life with the word “HOPE” in big shiny and lit neon sign. They are the human interest moments of this Journey, such as also a walk through Indian Trail where amazingly Spirit saved me from a Federal Offense and much complication that could have ensued.
Much news on a couple new posted Blogs…Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Just in time for the Holiday! Tx

Today the skies are covered with gray and the sun is barely making it’s way to show us the way. But “sunny” is my Heart, and light, and with open arms welcoming the moments present. The past couple days have been unlike today, dark and somber, a past Friend managing to unleash their own dark personality on me… a long story I had to put in words to move it on away from my Soul as it is the purpose of this personal Journal of mine that I keep writing on. Just another “kind” of a ride report, they are not always on three wheels, the mental aspect always has a way to penetrate the deeper milestones that move on with their various speeds, forms and shapes. “It’s all good” and we too will joy for the Holidays coming with visits from many Friends suddenly coming in touch before their own presence.
Our last ride, the physical one “Old Faithful” took us on, was to “The Closed Canyon”. A beautiful ride on River Rd passed Lajitas, westward toward Presidio. No one was in sight, we had the hike to ourselves till we reached a drop not present the last time, afraid to not be able to come back up we turned around and had a great afternoon. Canyons are always a challenge to me to photograph because of the intensity of the many various lights. You be the judge…Be well… Ara & Spirit… and just in case “HAPPY HOLIDAYS”


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

You travel in some pretty lonesome places. Do you check in and out with someone to insure that you get help in case of trouble?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange County Ca said:


> You travel in some pretty lonesome places. Do you check in and out with someone to insure that you get help in case of trouble?


It all depends. (coyotes near by right now howling!!!). Often Ranger Stations, BLM Stations. But if you look at the Blog front page we have a SPOT that has a share web page that tells where we are "live", either riding or hiking. It also has a "help" button for mechanical failure to a Friend that will dispatch and also a "911" button for the local Sheriff and EMS anywhere in the World with my medical conditions and so forth. We also had a great deal in a SAT Phone for $15 a month, 5 hrs of talk. So we are pretty well covered. Have Medical kit, food, water... Music!!!... and books on my I Phone if we get straned... Spirit? well, he will sleep through it most likely...
Thanks for asking...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds good as long as you're alert. That's a swell deal on the sat phone I would think. I've never had one but that sounds good for normal service.

Maybe a position beacon so they can spot you as you float down a river or at the bottom of a canyon.

I'd say "Be safe" but with all that stuff you'll be sure to be rescued.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange County Ca said:


> Sounds good as long as you're alert. That's a swell deal on the sat phone I would think. I've never had one but that sounds good for normal service.
> 
> Maybe a position beacon so they can spot you as you float down a river or at the bottom of a canyon.
> 
> I'd say "Be safe" but with all that stuff you'll be sure to be rescued.


Floating? I'll hang on to Spirit!!!










“The Point of my Balance”. Tx

Everyone must be getting ready for the Magical upcoming evening and day. We are too in our own fashion as it all started this morning with more blue skies after a windy stormy evening of yesterday. It was more viewing of this incessant show in 3D within this incredible stage. It is reflection time for many I know, with a new number on a New Year’s “date” coming up, it has been reflections within also myself to find a better balance throughout this Journey as I now know it can be done, must be done and acquired. 
Dinner with the neighbors and Friends, rides to Terlingua for their annual Christmas lunch~dinner, there is lots going on here if one chooses to participate. We call it “Desert” here, but it is not inhabited, the community is strong and as we have been coming back every winter, more and more I feel the welcome has increased making me strongly feel part of it all. A nice feeling throughout these Holiday times.
Wishing a Merry Christmas from the bottom of my Heart to everyone here as Spirit is wagging his tail in total agreement.
Enjoy the photos of this past evening where the skies would just not stop changing their costumes at the blink of an eye…
Be well… Always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Christmas Day, Texas style…

There is much to be said when invited to the “Cowhead Ranch” for Christmas Day lunch~dinner, meaning “lots of good food” and great company with characters that could fill the credits of a Western movie. Spirit himself, at times the leader of the pack of a multiple dog gang, sometimes however chased, had the time of his Life. Only till I finally put him up on a long leash to avoid trying to figure out where he was at all time.
It was a good time for all, neighbors getting together to celebrate the day gratified by great weather. 
A few days left for this one exceptional year, one that has truly brought up to the surface much schooling of this Life we have chosen a while back. I feel as these past days have been the culmination of much learning, of many new Friends, a truer chosen path to live the moment and yet think a bit about where will lay the next avenues to ride on. 
Lets keep on riding, two wheels, three wheels, even four! I am not prejudiced as long as the wind is in my face and an unequaled sense of freedom is upon me while putting on the miles awaiting us.
Enjoy the “Cowhead Ranch”… they are open for visitors, their fire is burning, the horses are ready to take you for a ride you will never forget…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Wishing you all a Happy New Year from Santa Elena Canyon. Tx

It was again a visit to Big Bend National Park the other day, showing off our backyard to a Friend visiting for a couple days. I loose count how many times we ourselves been to Santa Elena Canyon. I also loose it seems the fact of it’s beauty and constant changes in it’s array of what lays always in front of us. It is so close, so accessible, I think I make the mistake to overlook it’s offerings. A reminder to go more often. It reminds me when living and working in Florida by the most beautiful beaches to never go and get sand all over us. 
It was a day one could not have asked for better weather and better light to play a bit with the camera, even splashing some rocks in the water to work out that shutter. Just like kids we did. 
I just looked at the Calendar and realized tomorrow is the last Day of this present year, these days past which have been good to us, wishing more of it for everyone else reading these words. More and more “time” seems to have shrunk from my Life, many new Friends have made their way into our path and yet many more roads await us. So we do the best we can with the moments we have, one at the time hoping the shoulders of those roads ahead will present themselves as they often do with a wave of such Friends.
You be well… always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

happy new year!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

colliepam said:


> happy new year!


Likewise... Thanks!












Into the New Year, more of Big Bend. Tx

Finally the maintenance on Old Faithful is totally finished, including reinforcing the rear rack supporting my camera case. Seems as the oil changes are endless, one after another they are due. When one does not have a car, that is however generally the case. We are into the New Year obviously, the temps are cold and colder in the mornings, afternoons see me in a short sleeve T shirt. I was thinking about how long it takes us to get ready on an early morning and wrote about it step by step. I find it pretty hilarious, thinking most that have never ridden or are fair weather riders will also share that humor as I can only see it as such.
Big Bend Park has renewed my energy to start exploring it’s spaces again, the ones we have access to it, paved roads, unpaved roads, no trails… Same old story of “no dogs” on trails in National Parks. But, it is only a few miles from here, I am on a quest of new discoveries for this year.
We are here and we are there, this space and a bit ahead at times, wrongly so maybe, but the road never cease to call us as much as we love it here. It is the eternal quest I feel, the eternal balance trying to maintain.
I picked my favorite photo of the Year… enjoy it.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A ride to Boquillas Canyon. Tx

Sometimes within this big land of ours, no destination is a great one and becomes an even better Journey. Why bother knowing the miles, the time, getting there… Even considering the fact that we cannot hike the trails together, Spirit and I, the Park still remains one of my favorite destination, so vast, with still many roads forking to the left and right and many photos to take. Boquillas Canyon is where we end up the other day. I like to go to the look out, unpleasant as it is to see this little Village named Boquillas, isolated because of some bureaucracy needing to be followed. The Border is closed. There is always someone to talk to and their jovial personality considering their situation is always so refreshing. I actually feel more comfortable in such Spaces and conversations than being into a City as I was not too long ago.
We are getting ready for a real cold spell, that is what they say anyhow. To the point right now when a ride is so enjoyed as maybe we will have to stay put for a couple of days… an Artic front! “The high temperatures will be 25 to 30 degrees below normal…” It is really promising this time. I have no clue where else we could go to stay warmer during the winter months and yet have the beautiful space as here. So… we will endure it a bit!
Enjoy the ride…Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Riding the Wave… Tx
Woke up to 4 degrees this morning, yes, “four”. I cannot even remember when I have been surrounded by such temperatures. I realize sticking my nose out there that it did not make much difference from 30 or similar numbers. 
Within one hour it jumped up to 28! January is just going to be one of those month as the nights truly are making me appreciate the bit warmer times of the day, almost hot compared. I can’t wait for “Global Warming” to become a reality!
Once again Terlingua proved to be a town unlike others only a day before this glacial front as we went in for propane and provisions. Deserted Ghost Town it was, waiting for the store to open in the afternoon I did not even find anyone to chat with! Whatever preparations went on, the locals must have been hard at it, no cars, not a soul. “Terlingua Trading Company” was however open, I had never as seriously adventured myself throughout the aisles, specially with a camera in hand, after of course asking for permission. Have to ask, always, people get upset… I know.
So really not much else is new, besides AT&T totally cutting me off from voice and data roaming. Does not matter if you sign up for “free roaming”, read the very fine prints as I did not. I have been asked to look for another carrier. None of course will work with the I Phone. Anyone for a slightly always covered and protected I Phone? Which reminds me to ask to stop sending me attachments please. Links only are fine as this is the second go around with a second carrier. At this point I might loose soon all connections, no one truly realizes the complexity and costs to stay connected as we do. 
Enjoy… and be well. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Winter rambling… Tx

I feel fortunate in these times of not going backwards. The logistics of the present weather has us pinned down into short days as I am ready to bolt out through those inexistent and only imaginary doors into what use to be. I know too well it will be here soon, the longer days, the warmer times, seeking for shade when now instead chasing the sun.
As a Friend wrote me today…
“Don’t you know that living in Nature in the open air as you do, you are entitled to tuck away and hibernate along with the other critters hibernating right now, and not “feel guilty” hanging out with Friends and good hearty food”
It is amazing how so often as much as my gears keep unraveling, a few words from a Friend can make a difference. I know this is what all of us are all about. Words and thoughts of kindness toward each other, supporting each other within all present times. So important to all of us.
We had a couple visitors, an old Friend “Donna” and a new Friend, her Husband “Stu”, Spirit’s new buddy! I had to be careful he would not take off with him… I think he likes his truck now much better than his own sidecar. I cannot blame him at times… One needs to think how long he has been putting on the miles throughout these years in all kinds of weather. He loves it!!!
Well, enjoy the rest of my rambling… winter words!
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Paint Gap Rd, Big Bend. Tx

A clearing in the weather? We are out there in a heartbeat… we are out taking advantage of it. Not today… The pattern has changed here, what were days in and days out of good weather is just no more. This is actually the second day raining while I write this and as I had planned to ride to the Mariscal mines in the Park, even with some sunny skies projected for tomorrow, we might have to wait for the unpaved roads to dry. 
But we did have a chance to hang out on Paint Gap Rd for a day, just a couple miles off the main road, far enough to enjoy the serenity and silence surrounding us. The road calls for high clearance but overall a decent one, only for a short time we had to crawl the hack a bit hitting the skid plates here and there. It is a road and so Spirit was able to “legally” hike with me, those are the roads we will look from now on. A few photos were fun here and there, specially when turning around with the Chisos in sight. We did not meet anyone that day, I know all this will change soon.
I am depending more and more on my SPOT and SAT phone in deeper more isolated areas with rougher roads. Having the Ranger’s phone number and also giving them my web share page as with the short days and cool night we are out of there by the time they close. As most should know, this is rugged country not to be taken lightly.
Enjoy the photos… Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The ride to Mariscal Mines, Big Bend. TX

Time here has a way to slip by so fast. I can understand why “out of towners” while jovial here might suddenly upon their return to the big City loose whatever “smile” they had gained while here. Time... just not enough of it to do, see and feel it all. Stopping in Terlingua on our way to the Mines set us back a bit late arriving there. The ride was of a fine one with Spring in the air, so much so that I declared Winter being over. We arrived too late to explore the buildings and even to take some good photos of them as they face east and their shadows arising were too quick for us. We will definitely go back again soon and spend the night to be there for sunrise as it is a space in the Park so unlike any other. Hard to believe that anyone actually worked there, specially in the summers with temperatures over 100 degrees daily and the nights not that much cooler. East River Rd is a good road only requiring high clearance but no four wheel drive needed. Stretches actually where easy 3rd gear and higher speeds, some others of course very rocky with many dry bed creek crossings, some steep enough for “Old Faithful” to have some fun. Instead of staying there till dark, I decided to head back and catch the good light on our return. The golden hour is just so incredible, orange and pink and mauve and all in between, a bit of coolness descended on the ride, it was still just a long sleeve T shirt and jacket day all the way back to the paved road. 
The days and nights right now continue to be as remembered from past seasons here. It was over 80 today. Just right.
Enjoy the road and the Farmers Market...Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More of the Mariscal Mines. TX

Today we are sitting at the Hospital in Midland awaiting surgery tomorrow morning. One more! Only gums and yet, well, this one will be deeper (for lack of better words) and mure hurtful. I hope we can get out of here by Saturday as Spirit is also the one taking a beating within his days and nights as all he can do is wait for me. Poor guy!
At least I can sit here reliving my memories of our last ride, specially the moment when for the first time we saw the Mariscal Mines dwellings. It was a bit as a mirage, but they were there, themselves having left behind their own memories of a few years past from 1900 to 1943.
Arriving too late as the buildings facing east had already been in the shadows for a while, it was only a short hike, grab a bite to eat and head back enjoying the sunset on River Road. Definitly planning to go back and spend a few nights, the space is just too inviting not to.
Managed to put together a photo~video of the ride with all the photos and, to me, great background music. I do realize them needing a fast connection as even myself except on my hard drive I watch them being cut off. You can click pause while playing and let it run to again click on play with then no interruption. 
Be well... enjoy and maybe when here plan on the same ride, drive... you will never regret it.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Roads less traveled. TX

The going to Midland was definitely more exciting than the return yesterday. Never thought I would want to get off the road so often bugged down by pain and medication, as the side effects of anti swelling and anitbiotics are just as bad as anything else including the traces of some anesthesia that will probably linger for a while. All is behind now as I am thinking a bit more of those nostalgic roads we took, adorned quite often with what was once in the past a richer one, today dwindling with old cars and trucks and caved in dwellings left behind. I keep wondering if “all that” will also change some day or will the next traveler 100 years down the road will still witness the same memories. 
I think these coming days we will just recupperate and try to gain some strenght back. Spirit on the other hand needs to spend some of that strenght, he has been so patient awaiting and waiting some more, supporting me with his kind temperement, if only those eyes could talk louder. 
The weather, besides some very strong winds, is cooperating, a bit of warmth is always good and sunshine has also a way to recharge those batteries depleted these past days. Could have been time on my hands or just feeling the few photos on the Journal would fit the days in black and white better, that is the format they are in.
Enjoy and be well. Ara & Spirit


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

My husband is a member of ADV how ironic haha  amazing pics by the way, so jealous!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Active Dog said:


> My husband is a member of ADV how ironic haha  amazing pics by the way, so jealous!


Stop by you both and say HI...












Six Years ago, today. TX

The ride through our days can so much differ from time to time, from day to day. Quiet it has been lately, trying to get over the surgery which has hit me a bit harder than thought, quiet also has been reliving the day when Lance departed six years ago. He went on his own ride and yet he has never left me. He is daily part of my driving force on this Journey of ours, it is never only the motorcycle, the sidecar with Spirit's presence, a camera, Mother Nature, Friends and new experiences, it is “him” always by my side with a promise made I will not break. “I will go on”, that is the one. I use to be very angry just a few years ago, always felt as being targeted as the one having lost their only child, but today, on this Day, my Heart also goes for the many others that have lost their Loved ones and are also on the ride of their Lives. I spoke with a Friend near by yesterday, a very fanous photographer that has lost his own Son only a year ago, we so much understood each other as we called ourselves members of the “Tough Club”, not the “Elite Club” as I use to think. As yes, it is tough and as much support as I receive from others I try on this Day to also give back to the ones needing such support themselves.
I should have run out of words throughout these times, but I do not as the steps climbed always present an expression of feelings unknown before.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Ride On.

Peace be with you. I always enjoy your photos and comments.


----------



## Inspire2be (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, amazing pics!
Love your dog also!
Must be a great adventure


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you...










A Canvas of so many Spaces. TX

I often wonder throughout these present times if my words to myself makes any sense. Lets face it, the weather has yet to be conductive for farther destinations as “The Oasis” always provide us with the needed shelter, as even today, planning a few days toward “Chinati Hot Springs”, will be curtailed by a rainy forecast and heavy winds. So there is more thoughts that linger versus more miles taken. There are more local rides and more seeing familiar faces in the surrounding also familiar neighborhoods. As this past Saturday when stumbling on a free BBQ at the Ghost Town Park in Terlingua. Of course “free food” is always welcome, even better when it is good as this might have been the best brisket I have ever had, and the icing on the cake being the familiar faces which I already know we will not see as soon we will be moving on, the northern spaces awaits us. A bit of Music as there is always a Musician or two, or three that day for that matter, ready to entertain us and play their chords together, interesting conversations and some pondering while looking around at the many faces present. Listening to a happy traveler, also hearing another unhappy one, it was all part of the day while Spirit with his nose up into the wind could only wish some of that brisket would find it's way toward him! The years I notice are going by as I looked at the cast present. Some are a bit slower then past times, some are a bit more thoughtful then past years, it is always the present reality that makes up this Space we are in ourselves and makes it so interesting.
More black and whites... I found them being more suited for the occasion.
Be well... always, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Much to be “Thankful” for. TX

“They say” it has been the coldest winter, it has been the wettest January in these past 25 years and I can attest to it. Which means next winter will be real nice? The rain came down in buckets and suddenly like magic the skies opened up, we ran outside, photos, splashin in the mud, even Spirit who does not care much for water (as he was abused with a fire hydrant) was just like a kid running and jumping. We could have paddled for sure that day... Maybe next time a surfboard for him pulled by Old Faithful. We did manage to get out the next day and run up to “Sotol Look Out” in the Park, it is my point of meditation, it is my getaway from our getaway, the ultimate breathing station.
I am starting to again feel human for the first time this morning. Maybe those chemicals from the 3 hour of anesthesia are finally dissipating. All I can say is that it feels good. Bright sunny day, will probably be in the low seventies, the winds are predicted all the way up to 20mph, probably more. I will take that over much of the past weather we have had.
I took the opportunity this time around to “thank much” everyone that has helped us through thick and thin in more ways than one including all our sponsors as I started writing about them having not realized they were quite a few landing a hand in products and otherwise that keeps us going.Till next time... Be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A ride through the Ghost Town of Shafter. TX

It all started with a such different thought. Camping at the Hot Springs in Chinati, but we end up riding the paved loop through Marfa, down to Presidio and back to Terlingua on River Road, one of my favorite. A tire needing changing wanting to keep off too many miles of rocky terrains, much on my mind filled with thoughts, thoughts written into my Journal yesterday, we yet have to make it to those Hot Springs. Shafter, the Old Ghost Town was the highlight, besides a couple slices of the great “white pizza” from the “Pizza Connection” in Marfa.
Not many changes in Shafter, of course not, the changes happened years ago. Much information is on the Internet, one site even has some good old Texas Music. There is always however something new to see and experience, some new photos, old is always as new everytime if and when we return to a past space. 
It is going to be one more round trip to Midland this week, the last one. Finally. Then on to another Dentist in Valentine. It is that time to get reorganized. It is as always that trigger happy time on the horizon that will see us leave for new destinations, and as usual missing “The Oasis” as soon as we leave. I yet have to figure that one out. 
Not much else is new, a couple nice days and now bracing ourselves again for more cold temperatures, they are even talking about some snow. It has been the coldest and rainiest winter here in 25 years the local Ranchers are saying. Sure builds up some character and yet, we have nothing to complain about when I look at the Northern weather maps!
Be well... always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Just another back road... TX

With much preparation for the upcoming months, the too short good weather window opportunities, we play much in our own backyard. Private roads, yes, but also for us much freedom to roam around and also for Spirit to run around without the many Laws and Bylaws of the Park near by. A great day, a few clouds, sunshine intermittent, another opportunity to explore and find out how much the landscape has changed since the last big rain. I was even a witness to another Friend visiting and herself falling in love with the area, looking to purchase some land very soon, however warned about the peripherals being costly even if the land itself is not. Power, water, telephone and Internet connection, a dwelling... Some look, some look even more and most never return engulfed back by the past City Life considering also the distance needed to arrive here. I often joke that we are here at “the end of the World”. A bit true. I am glad we ourselves can call it our “true backyard”.
The usual is coming up. It starting to feel as a routine. One more round trip to Midland tomorrow, some more work on “Old Faithful” changing again her tires, one more layer of JB Weld covering the hole from a rock on the front engine cover. Some new bungees holding the great saddlebag system, and on and on for the hopefully trouble free coming months of more riding.
Enjoy our backyard...
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Balmorhea.TX

This was the closest we where going to get near a massive body of water yesterday. A little over 100 miles from here, through Alpine and passed Ft Davis, the “San Solomon Spring” was a nice welcome in conjunction with the great weather we are having here. “Old faithful” has been all fixed up even if throughout the day decided to go blink on all tail lights, Spirit, well, as usual in great “spirits”, myself more than eager to ride, get that helmet on, turn on the music as I am getting use to this novelty on long stretches.
Many numbers go along with the huge pool of water, the one I cannot get use to is the flow of 23 to 28 millions of gallons per day when we ourselves use maybe a bit over a couple hundred gallons per month. If only some could be diverted here. 
I was also surprised at the lack of anyone around besides a few divers taking classes for their certification. The area is desolate. All will change soon due to Spring Break, in the meantime I feel as this is the best days so far to enjoy it all. Not much else really going on, getting some vague plans firmed up for the summer... Does not make senses, does it?
Enjoy the Pool... 
Be well...
Always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Living the Dream?”.TX

I am so aware of Spirit and I living the Dream of many, having been on the road now for over 3 years, however a bit stagnant throughout this winter season. The weather has not cooperated very much, daylight is now on the horizons as I am making preparations. Maybe go East a bit to Louisiana taking a Texas southern route. That is in between Dentist appointments. Being on the road was never foreign to me as it was for Spirit who has become a real trooper traveling with much ease and contentment. Of course we enjoy the Journey, Mother Nature's facets always present, the new Friends we have made, it is the reason of the Journey I wish would have been different as it was never a Dream for me to travel as such, as the only outlet I could contemplate after Lance's departure. “Bitter~Sweet” is always the words within my thoughts as I live both sides of the coin trying to juggle, yes, that “Dream” and the emotions which goes along, emotions from both end of the spectrum. We are moving right along...
We took a ride to Terlingua again, it is the nearest store when we run out of this or that, it It also always a pleasure to sit with new Friends and have great conversations about their own very interesting pasts. 
So are my thoughts these past days...
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Friends. TX

Life on the road is so faceted, so governed by the weather it seems like. To the point to unfortunately upsetting Northerners, mental “Paradise” type setting has returned these past days. Friends also have reappeared, distant neighbors only remote physically as the smiles when seeing each other again are always from ear to ear. It was the case a couple evenings ago when a few of us rejoined for a meal, one always so gratifying as everyone contributes toward the distinct courses. I definitely left a bit heavier with not too far to go and Spirit, well, that is another story in itself. What can I say, the Dog has no manner or maybe is it because he had never earlier in his Life met a Donkey up close and personal. Needless to say it was pure entertainment as Biscuit was the chaser and Spirit the recipient trying to stay ahead, mostly trying to not be surprised by a sudden attack! Such is Life, in the slow lane as we like to think. Good food, conversations, “good people” as I like that expression a lot. More Friends have shown these past couple days, they have now already left, I have not even looked at the photos, but again I think a couple more pounds have mysteriously reappeared somewhere around the belt.
I see snow and sleet in Tuesday's forecast, hard to believe, maybe a bad joke from the Weather Services, will find out soon.
In the meantime enjoy our past get together of Friends.Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Next, the Big Screen? TX

It has been a big weight off my chest to announce today in our Journal about a Movie in the making which all started May 5th 2008. As everything else on everyone's path such a disclosure is a double edge sword. I look forward to the day, if it happens, when I can see credits reading “Dedicated to Lance Gureghian”, and at the same time I like to stay in the background of this Life we have chosen. We have good support, we have very talented people in this circle that is now spinning and such a disclosure was a must considering we are close to a final script before going on the Market. I keep looking at Spirit and wondering if he knows... He is after all “The Star” and I am so happy that he is a Pit Bull to show the character of his breed. I am happy that I ride a hack, maybe it will increase it's popularity, I am happy we mainly tour this beautiful County of ours and will show the sights we have been and with more to come. But above it all, to me it is sharing the simplicity and the awareness of this Life we have chosen, the fact that one can survive a personal tragedy and yet take in the gifts long the way. We are an excellent crew on this project, we are keeping it real as the Journal has been, we have much faith that it will become reality soon. We hope that Spirit will still be young enough to play his own part... mine? Well, we are all seeking for Robin Williams as the perfect candidate... More details are in the Journal, we will now put all this “announcement” behind us and go on as we always have been.
Be well... always, Life is full of surprises.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A Crystal web... TX

Maybe this weather is getting to me, or was, as now writing this we are in full summer mode. Feels like it anyhow while going through the Park yesterday down to one T shirt and all the vents open through the riding jacket, much more water consumed also. Water is the biggest necessity I always keep an eye on. We can carry at the most six gallons which in the heat of the summer is barely enough for three days for the both of us. Plenty of fuel, eleven gallons I can leave with, but through our rides if ever near a small town the faucets of potable water are my friends. Of course I also have a water purifier that comes along, never had to use it much. In a couple days I will be going through my gear again, feels like a pass time often but I think this time I will make a list of it all, I just have too many compartments to remember where everything is at. Lucky Spirit, he does not have to remember anything but eat, drink and run! It's alright though, he does his share and more, 24/7.
Couple days ago 3 to 5 inches of snow while going to the Dentist. All that gray, all the “being extremely cautious” and another afternoon of poking and dremmel grinding just did not suit me well. I need to learn to stay within my element even in some of my urban dealings, a hard task sometimes for me. My thoughts are always in the Journal...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A Day in Life and Big Bend Park. TX

Like a giant coin thrown up in the air the weather keeps landing with a surprising fashion. I lifted my head yesterday as all day allowed us to be outside, going through some camping gear, details to patch up on “Old Faithful”, as suddenly I see this gray wall incoming and the smell of dust in the air with already bursts of winds preceding it all. Scrambling and throwing everything in “Big Green”, shut the doors, just in time for what felt like 50+ mph winds which were clocked as such in Panther Junction. A bit north of Ft Davis “92 Mph winds recorded at the Observatory this afternoon”. 
A day earlier was a totally different story. Mild temperatures, great ride into the Park to meet some riders from the MotoCamper.com Forum and a ride back under the lit skies from an almost full Moon. It was one of those more than perfect day, the kind we never want it to end including great conversations and an unexpected dinner. Spirit had a blast with two new buddies who also ride, they each have their own sidecar. The ride back under an almost full Moon was one of those rare experiences, a bit as being in Space, a Spaceman and a Space-dog with helmets on cutting through the night, a pleasure hard to describe. This should be the last day of the heavy winds, they wear me out. This too shall pas as they say. More in the Journal...
Be well... always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Chinati Hot Springs and more! TX

And more... Only because as the days are getting longer, so are the rides and so are the destinations without Internet. Ah! The Internet... it comes down to sometimes only posting a Journal entry as it's writing and photos are laid out off line and it takes only a couple minutes to, if lucky borrowing a connection, publish it. Such as now, a couple entries later we are back at “The Oasis”. I wanted to document our gear before leaving, which I somehow did realizing it would take hundreds of photos to accomplish it all.
I wanted to mention our presence in Amado, Arizona, on April 16th attending “Overland Expo” where a VIP tag is awaiting Spirit and myself will be part of a panel on questions on how to travel alone. Then on our destination was “The Chinati Hot Springs” through “Pinto Canyon Rd” which could have been a mistake for us due to it's roughness at the present time. It says something when even the locals avoid such a road. We are on the verge of Spring break and all was still very quiet, we had the place to ourselves actually including the communal kitchen, the giant tub, one of them. A bit of excitement also as a forced fire on the Mexican side jumped the river, the winds kept the smoke away from us up to the day we left which was yesterday. I hope this will entice for others to go and spend a few days just being. Truly a great getaway within this present getaway...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

hope you and spirit are well.thankyou for your posts and incredible pictures.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

colliepam said:


> hope you and spirit are well.thankyou for your posts and incredible pictures.


Thanks. Fighting 40mph winds, besides that and a good facial we are fine!
Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

At “war” with myself. TX

When immersed within such isolated areas, pretty much spending much time by ourselves, the personal thoughts never stop grinding the gears, daily, hourly and often constantly. That is just how it is for me and in words they transfer on the pages of my Journal. Their volume become intense as being more or less in familiar surroundings, they lessen as we go on to then unfamiliar spaces as we will very soon. Early April becomes as another “starting” line and as harsh as winter has been for us, comparatively speaking with the previous ones, time has flown away as a vanished calendar. 
With the days getting longer I am finding myself with much less sleep and yet at the same time energized by much sunshine forcing myself eventually to get some shut eyes. Soon the time will again change, it is amazing how temperament can switch in accordance to the amount of daylight and weather. 
We have to stay local this week, more Dentist calls coming up this Friday and more likely Monday again, it is getting old, I can't wait to be done and feel with no ties to be anywhere at any time. 
The past winds and fire even so hundred or more miles away provided an incredible Sunset. The colors different from any time before. Enjoy the photos on the Journal.

Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

beemerchef said:


> I wanted to document our gear before leaving, which I somehow did realizing it would take hundreds of photos to accomplish it all.
> I wanted to mention our presence in Amado, Arizona, on April 16th attending “Overland Expo” where a VIP tag is awaiting Spirit and myself will be part of a panel on questions on how to travel alone. Then on our destination was “The Chinati Hot Springs” through “Pinto Canyon Rd” which could have been a mistake for us due to it's roughness at the present time.


I find it quite interesting how your gear has evolved over time...

Ahh Pinto Canyon road.. If I remember it right it would be something I would think about twice before going down with a sidecar.

I remember stopping as the pavement ended, and a large family of Javelina crossing the road and trotting off into the scrub...

Spring is sproinging, must be a nice time to be there...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

TxRider said:


> I find it quite interesting how your gear has evolved over time...
> 
> Ahh Pinto Canyon road.. If I remember it right it would be something I would think about twice before going down with a sidecar.
> 
> ...


PCanyon Rd was fine before, meaning rough but challenging... This time I lost a couple lbs! and there was no turning around. But we made it... wish I had not forgotten to put a card in this video camera I am trying!!! The locals have stopped using it themselves and the Border patrol has been complaining a lot... It will be fine again soon!!!

It is nice now... perfect!!!

Thanks and be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Only a Phone Call away. TX

We all know, should, the proposition of riding a motorcycle. It is of a dangerous one, no doubt. On two wheels the patches front and rear of two tires is infinitely of a small surface, area, than a car or other vehicles. Quite too often it happens, more or less severely, one of us loosing that grip and the results are often not of or anyone's liking. My Friend Tyler went down that path over last summer, severely, very severely, and yet a couple nights ago as the phone rang her voice was the sweetest sound I could have ever heard. A “miracle” of Life no doubt, but also the tenacity of a Human Being just not ready to get off the path we are all on. The scars acquired throughout our existence come in many forms and shapes as hers and mine. We are not unique, the scars are a side of a coin so many experience, unfortunately. The support toward Tyler has been incredible and yet, as for all of us, the reality is truly that at the end of the day we are just one and it is throughout those moments acquired we have to build up the strength to go on, a strength that needs to come from within us. That is what separates the true survivors from others as we cannot give up the gift that has been loaned to us, the “one more chance” to go on. It was truly an “Honor” to speak with my “Kindred Spirit” and even if we did not say it all, we saved some for the next time and the next time. Human relationships... all part of this Journey. 

Be well, and always enjoy and “live” the moment.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A full plate. TX

One would think we are suddenly at a Resort here. Friends dropping by with two huge RV's and the main ingredients for a couple well deserved dinners, breakfast also for that matter. Fresh Tuna, yes, freshly caught, it was a big hit, Dutch Oven Chocolate Cherry Cobbler, same with homemade bread, grilled vegetables, you name it, we had it.
Mother Nature must have known of it as for those two days it was short sleeve T shirts and comfortable presence sitting around the campfire till the eyes were heavily shutting down needing some rest. Suddenly all is so different with the longer days and much less sleep, so different that I am tired needing to re-balance it all up again. It includes some preparations to leave soon for Amado, “The Overland Expo”, which will be our first destination. We hope to meet some faces we have never seen, only have known their names. I feel a certain trepidation within me, the call of the road is making it's mark. A pull so strong, an attraction for the times to come.
In the meantime also was another Dentist visit in Valentine, one more on the 30th and that will be it... I want to use the word “free”... Free to go and savor the new Adventures awaiting for us, the new Friends not yet met and that includes new buddies for Mr Spirit!
Enjoy my Friend's visit...Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Dugout Wells, our Desert. TX

Ready to roll on a bit North of here to visit a few “roadside attractions” as they call it. Mostly on paved roads. The weather however is not going to cooperate for a few days, including snow 400 miles north of here! So... we are staying put for another few days till this front also passes by. With Spring Break in full sequence the Park is full, not a single campsite is available, I imagine so are the Motels everywhere, even in nearby towns. The one space I can count on however to be and stay secluded, calm and serene, is the Dugout Wells. It is after all an “Oasis” where the water presently trickling in from a well forced by a wind mill has designed a lush green sanctuary, not only for us but also for much wildlife as again the red tail fox did take a glance at us, curious more than anything else. No photos! I was not fast enough... 
It is an odd stage, only atypical because of it's location surrounded by thousands of acres of Desert, what I call “our Desert”. A couple cars came by, did not stay, I don't think they appreciated the environment present as much as we did, including some very cool temperatures under the trees, in the shade. Not much else is new, trying to put away the couple projects from my “to do list” away before we head out toward Arizona, Utah and most likely California probably by June.
Enjoy the photos...Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

When Spirit goes MIA. TX

As they say, we are “laying low” right now. Bad circumstances resulted in Spirit taking off a few miles from here till late in the night filled with an incredible amount of feelings encompassing anxiety and more I cannot put into words. They were not “pretty hours”. Coming back with torn front paws and this look in his eyes I think telling out loud “I did not like it out there all alone with no water and no … “. It will be a while till he starts running and jumping again as every step of his way limping in quiet pain has me hurting even more. Myself catching a bad cold or it is a flux? Who knows. How can one get sick in the Desert? We are only waiting for this to also pass by us. My inattention was the cause of it all, amazing how sometimes not thinking through certain situations can have devastating results such as this. Hopefully one lesson will be enough and there will be no need to sign up again for this unpleasant chapter. Roaming the Desert at night in proximity of wildlife present could have had worse results. It all started with a visit to the Porch and then on to the Cowhead Ranch, it was all a pleasant day till all went very wrong. I even posted a short video, a bit rough, I much prefer photography, it is there however, maybe they will get better.
Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm so, so glad you got Spirit back...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

again...i love this thread. it's a beautiful breath of fresh air. thank you for posting it and hug Mr. Spirit for me.


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

beemerchef said:


> When Spirit goes MIA. TX
> 
> As they say, we are “laying low” right now. Bad circumstances resulted in Spirit taking off a few miles from here till late in the night filled with an incredible amount of feelings encompassing anxiety and more I cannot put into words. They were not “pretty hours”. Coming back with torn front paws and this look in his eyes I think telling out loud “I did not like it out there all alone with no water and no … “. It will be a while till he starts running and jumping again as every step of his way limping in quiet pain has me hurting even more. Myself catching a bad cold or it is a flux? Who knows. How can one get sick in the Desert? We are only waiting for this to also pass by us. My inattention was the cause of it all, amazing how sometimes not thinking through certain situations can have devastating results such as this. Hopefully one lesson will be enough and there will be no need to sign up again for this unpleasant chapter. Roaming the Desert at night in proximity of wildlife present could have had worse results. It all started with a visit to the Porch and then on to the Cowhead Ranch, it was all a pleasant day till all went very wrong. I even posted a short video, a bit rough, I much prefer photography, it is there however, maybe they will get better.
> Be well...
> Ara & Spirit


i hope you both soon recover.best wishes.


----------



## cajunmastiff (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, it is amazing how much my Cane Corso named Diesel looks like Spirit! I love all of your photos.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

cajunmastiff said:


> Wow, it is amazing how much my Cane Corso named Diesel looks like Spirit! I love all of your photos.
> 
> 
> That is just too amazing... I had to look a few times to make sure Spirit was still here!!! Thanks...
> ...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

On the road to healing. TX

Amazing how one can get sick in one day, bronchitis in this case of mine, and yet takes forever to even start feeling half human. Spirit however is back up and running, incredible healing power. We are a week away from departure to first Northern Arizona, where we will be joining an off road Expedition called “The Carbon Neutral Expedition”, it will be then on to Overland Expo in Amado. It will be time to turn on the SPOT soon which I have intentionally lately turned off due to, I would not say unpleasant surprises but... how would you like to be 100% public about your whereabouts 24/7/365? That share web page brought in some unforeseen phenomenons to say the least. In the meantime it is a couple leisurelyy rides to Terlingua, bumping into the owners of “MotoQuest”, a Motorcycle Tour Company, some search for healthy food and here a visit from some of the riders from San Antonio. The energy just has not been there, but down or not, there is never a dull moment, dull is not something I care for these days as I am internally really excited about new horizons, roads and scenery laid out ahead of us. We are only a tire and oil change away from it all, another final visit to the the Dentist, and that will be it when we can say our good byes to our Dear Friends surrounding us.Till next time... 
Be well, Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

From my “hideaway” on River Rd, Big Bend. TX

I keep watching this video we made (yes... we!) riding some back roads around here and I cannot help thinking how crazy this Dog named Spirit is! I sure would never sit in that car as it goes. He loves it and actually it is interesting to see what he really is doing while I am chauffeuring him around. So it hit 100 today and now I am wondering what to do! I forgot what heat was. If it goes up to 104 it will be a “100 degree” difference from just a few weeks ago. Shade and water are again our main ingredients throughout these times. Such was the case yesterday as taking our last ride to River Road while still here. Many ride it, I personally like to find my little hideaways, hike to the bank and with a bit of shade, some water with us, just be listening to the Rio Grande travel by on his own Journey. It is and has been quiet, one could at times hear a car go by, but mainly all is undisturbed, the flowers are up, I thought I was going to miss them, just a beautiful setting when one takes that time to be within. Besides it all just getting ready to take off, taking care of the little “fixings”, better to do it here than there!
Some thoughts about my Friend Bill, some Photos and a video of Spirit riding...Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Departure. Reminiscing on photos and words. Tx [video]

I think we are leaving at the proper time with the temperature up scaling all the way up to 107 a couple days ago and turning into a normal 100 every afternoon. The time has come, I don't know if Spirit is excited or not, I know I am, even if still in the midst of packing up, making sure we will not be stranded from any inattention only a few miles from here. Strange winter? Short... long... Who knows at this point, what I know is that we made it here another season and the road calls as strong as ever as if we had not gone anywhere lately. Big Bend sure has become a destination, we have met more Friends here than ever on the road, we think it is at the “end of the world” but it is not stopping many from incoming and having a good time within this space. There are still more to come that have e mailed me, we will not be here, I hope they can find some good shade. 
Strange enough I know where we are going! Bisbee first through El Paso. Then on to the north shore of Lake Powell to meet the “Carbon Neutral Expedition” and drop back down to Amado for a few days of “Overland Expo”. As usual the last days of April in Valley of the Gods where the balloons fly the last weekend, Muley Point, push on north for more destinations. New ones, old one, seen and unseen. 
Till next time, you be well...
Maybe we will see you on the road.Ara & Spirit


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

hi,have you both recovered now?certainly hope so!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Up to El Paso. TX

We left a bit early from the heat getting to us. I think spring is bypassing Big Bend and decided to get right into the summer 100's on a daily basis. We have by now also gone through El Paso and sitting for a couple days at the “Silverado Ranch” in between Douglas and Bisbee. Spend one more night in Alpine, last minute errands and on for the ride that should last months. Besides a fearful head wind which seemed to turn around with us every which way we went, the road was magnificent, specially once off highway 10, taking 80 southbound toward Douglas. Old stumping grounds... For some reason the traffic and the noise and the races on going where not a shock this time to my system. I had no vision for anything else but that. The masses are traveling east and west on this southerly a bit warmer route, Freeways are never my choice, but I think we are off of them for a long time now. Trying to find a good route to Lake Powell as I know that will also be difficult specially if we want to avoid the paved roads. Will try.
One last look at Alpine... it already seems a distant memory.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

On to Bisbee on a “yellow” Highway. AZ

I cannot recommend enough to get on Highway 80 from Lordsburg to Douglas via Rodeo off of 10 in New Mexico, even with a detour to Portal. I know the “other side” of the Mountain with names such as Benson and Tombstone is a decision clincher, but... there will never be a regret on 80. Parking was a bit rough as the shoulders are very narrow and the adjacent dirt road is used by the Border Patrol, and yet we managed as we always do to stop here and there. I would have preferred to walk it honestly. A new space to hang our helmets for a couple of days, “Silverado Ranch” with enough animals running around for me to qualify it as a Zoo! Because of the Overland Expo commitment, for the first time I feel a bit under a schedule, also meeting the “Carbon Neutral Expedition” in a couple of days on the North Shores of Lake Powell, we can then go on to Valley of the Gods and resume our snail speed like travels. All I can add is that it feels good, busy or not, it is a different pace then what winter was as I am just realizing that fact, the huge difference between camping at “The Oasis” and on “The Road”. Enjoy 80... we did.
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Overland Expo days. AZ

There has been no shortage of excitement for the past week, there has been a shortage of time. I was even stumbling when opening up my laptop last night for the first time in days, it seemed foreign to me, a concept left behind but quickly re-emerging throughout our time resting in Phoenix in, I feel, a well deserved Motel room. It was first joining the Carbon Neutral Expedition toward an incredible off road destination: the South Rim of the Grand Canyon through Navajo Reservation. The next day on to some BLM land that felt and looked as we were in the heart of the African Serengeti, and finally arriving at Overland Expo in Amado, Arizona. There, it was busy busy! Classes, off road vehicles and trailers, camping gear, gadgets and the main ingredient: people. Surprised as to many have known about our own Journey most of the time was spend chatting and Spirit posing for photos... (not me!). Sunday night ended with the icing on the cake in a form of an incredible buffet dinner where my diet totally and well worth it went out of the window. Overall, I am looking forward to the next year's event and quickly realized that the compromise of changing our traveling ways for a few days was so much worth meeting the so many incredible others present. A few photos made their way on our Journal...Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

You and Spirit need a show on National Geographic or something.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More of Overland Expo. From Page. AZ

An overload of good memories is an understatement and yet even "good" has taken us a few days to balance out again our nights and days on the road. Sifting through the cards received, the photos taken, putting faces again behind names, one more look at all the vehicles, the vendors booths and thinking deeply about the ones met themselves never slowing down from a forward motion supporting more than worthwhile causes. Overland Expo is indeed not to be missed. It is all about the people, their knowledge shared through the many classes, it is about the vehicles, but the emphasis remains on the souls present, the ones for us that extended their hands and conversations as them being old Friends of our Journal meeting us for the first time, as ourselves for the first time going through such an experience. Some mild hiking around Lake Powell with Spirit off his leash brought us back to our partnership throughout this Journey, his tail was wagging all day loosing this look he has had these past days in consternation of a crowd surrounding him. It's all good and more. Getting ready to head out tomorrow morning for a short ride and sit for a while at Valley of the Gods. More photos on the Journal I hope you will enjoy.
Be well... always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

From Lake Powell to Valley of the Gods. Utah

The real Utah is our stage again. I told myself that we will skip this State on our upcoming adventures for a couple years, it is now for that reason holding a special space in my heart. From a rough winter we have fallen into such complete perfect weather. The winds howling often are keeping the 80's nearing 90's tolerable, the red so familiar dust is again in our faces and being dragged around with each step taken. We spend a couple days around Lake Powell upon returning from Overland Expo. The forecast gave way for some nice shots of the Lake under different cloud formations, always more attractive than a clear blue sky. Just living out here in the Desert. Riding, cooking and also realizing that I never took care of my phone situation. Tomorrow we will ride to Farmington, and visit a Verizon store to get back on track as I should have never joined AT&T who has kicked me out from total roaming, meaning no cell service for the past few days. Some photos, my thoughts on our sense of freedom and a link of an interview video from Overland Expo.
You be well... always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Hovenweep”. Utah

Amazing how much the “weather” can uplift the moral or send someone spiraling down after days of inactivity due to freezing cold and winds unable to confront. Reading some painful words written by my Friend Bill accentuated the spirits into a not so cheerful frame of mind these past couple days. Maybe this was the last page of it for a while as we are now back to more than perfect conditions, so doable to go riding again and explore the so many back roads I keep discovering in Utah even if we have been previously here numerous times. Such was the case onto “Hovenweep” where actually as a pleasant surprise for a National Park, Dogs are allowed on the 2 mile trail on a leash. The skies were so perfect with bursts of cotton like clouds, a nice cool breeze and the sight of the ancient ruins build right on the cliffs of the canyon, well, that was pretty unbelievable. Spirit is happy again to find his way around the bushes and be my shadow while hiking, stopping patiently for every picture taken when the camera rises, he is just so perfect of a companion, a nice person always. The locals are giving me some tips of more roads than we will probably have time to ride before heading up to Moab, they keep telling me they are “secrets”, probably tomorrow will get onto some of them to discover more what I call “inland” spaces.
Enjoy “Hovenweep”...Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Muley Point, Moky Dugway... Utah

The escapes, mental and physical, are here, right in this region where one does not even need to think or choose right or left, they only need to go where their Spirits take them. We do it just about every day discovering new roads, paved ones, unpaved ones of all shapes, sizes and conditions. It is a smorgasbord of avenues, an endless one as only needing to let Mother Time behind and acquire a pace to allow the senses to take it all in. I know again since we are moving on to Moab on Monday that we will leave behind some unridden roads. As usual, nothing new with that concept as it really does not matter. What matters are the moments spend on the ones we have experienced as some day, one day, I know we will come back and all again will be brand new as a never ending circle on this Journey we are on. Muley Point, Moky Dugway and all surrounding areas are like magic to me. The green and lush Mesa as suddenly as with a giant scoop all drops down into a real Desert. That is when looking at the big picture, an incredible one.
Hoping you can relate and visit these spaces if you have not yet.
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Road trip... Moab. Ut

Whirlwind... that is the only word that right now comes to mind. The weather? Well... we might have seen a few minutes of sunshine, heavy rains right now, photos are with an “all gray” and “dull” feeling. So we have “hang out” as in the old days. Hang out in town and had the best Pizza within I would like to say a couple thousands of miles from a street vendor. We have met travelers riding the country, riding the world. We had dinner with Friends I had not seen in too many years back from my days in the Georgia Mountains. Spirit had a nice visit for his last yearly shot, we are all set now for Canada and Mexico when they present themselves. In other words we have been busy doing seemingly nothing! I forget the chatting part, the socializing which is never ending as in waves new faces appear and all ends up being a good time. Tau, Adam, Rodolfo, Irene and I forget already a few. We have been able however to get up to the land where the Desert Rocks Music Festival will take place in about 10 days. It is at the clearing stage. Will be camping permanently there for a couple of weeks starting Monday most likely, weather permitting. It can only get better from here... 

Be well, always.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Arches, again, and a video from Bisbee. UT

We are now camping out about 10 miles south of Moab, mid way up the Mountains and I myself have to look at the photos of the past couple of days to be reassured that once again this deluge of rain and winds will eventually stop as it has before. Maybe I should be a spotter for the Weather site as I sure have my share of keeping up with it. The two beautiful days past were however glorious and energizing. I could not help going back into the Arches National Park, well filled this time with traffic, trying to dodge the four wheelers on their way seemingly to the finish line of the day's NASCAR race. Honestly.
The masterpieces stood there as they have been for centuries, their hues in constant change from a sky garnished with cotton ball clouds, all and all a setting so magical it never cease to amaze me, as often as we have been present. All is quiet here for now, the stages for the Festival are being set up, everyone is part of a Friendly Community we have been accepted in, specially Spirit who has some new cousins with whom he just does not stop to play with. Sometimes I so much wish we were three instead of two, but then the logistics totally change and the need of a bigger sidecar!!!
Enjoy the Arches...
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Music is landing in Moab, Utah

So busy lately as already camped out at the site of The Desert Rocks Music Festival. Devoting my time taking photographs of the set up as it is quite an undertaking from this group of welcoming volunteers. There is going to be some incredible Live Music for four nights, many here are Artists in many genres with their display of lights, musical montages all powered by roughly 8000 watts of solar panels. In the meantime we have not stopped hanging out in Moab (eating Pizza...) and taking advantage also of the good weather for some local rides. Even trying to render a video of us climbing Shaffer trail, this year not such a good road as all the dirt has washed away leaving rocks protruding and scraping “Old Faithful”. The next leg of the Journey has already made it's mark in my mind. California Lost Coast with the Sierras in between, Oregon, Washington and who knows, might push ourselves into Canada. Will try for the obscure roads, the ones less traveled were pitching a tent is free and hidden...
Suggestions are very welcome... 
Not much else is going on, we are almost considered locals now!
Enjoy... 
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Busy week... Moab.UT

This week is all about the Desert Rocks Music Festival. The many volunteers working almost around the clock, there is much courtersy and kindness in the air mixed in with personal artifacts, free minded spirits making a home here for the few remaining days.
Busy photographing the complete event, a different experience with the camera from the usual landscape seen. Yet we took an afternoon ride toward Potash Rd where after a short hike up a hill, we found a plateau overlooking the Colorado River where Spirit and I quietly laid down taking it all in. We even took in an incredible sunset and the nights here right now with almost a full moon are a nightly gift for these present times. Utah is such an incredible State and as usual will be hard to leave next week when we head out toward Wyoming, California Coast and all in between. I managed to upload the video taken while going up Shaffer Trail, it is to this day my favorite one including the Music. Short and sweet (!!!) today, have to get some sleep...
Enjoy and be well. It is after all your choice. 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I stayed at the Motel 6 in Moab, and the dogs loved the river. Been to the Arches, too!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

this is still my all time favorite thread. 

and i am still horrendously jealous lol...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> this is still my all time favorite thread.
> 
> and i am still horrendously jealous lol...


Motel 6's are a standard we try a couple times a month to really clean up and ctach up on.... ???
Thanks Z... Appreciate your words. Don't be jaleous... just do it...












A Friendly foreign Space “Desert Rocks Music Festival”. Utah

No sense denying it, we are exhausted. In a good way however after hours of Music, chatting with new Friends and much Photography as I cannot even begin to figure out how I am going to go through all the photos, only now downloaded on my laptop. We actually moved back to Moab a couple days ago as I could not take camping on site anymore. We went up to the Festival every day and returned to a quieter space. The land had turned into a Village with Music going on till in the morning hours and restarting at noon or so. It became tight as more people than expected showed up, no doubt all has been a success as it will probably move on next year on a larger piece of land. So we are ahead of the wave leaving the premises and today is going to be a lingering resting day as the coming ones will see us on to Wyoming and then on West as I have this fantasy and vision of us sitting on the beach of the “California Lost Coast” as we did 3 years ago. We have not seen an Ocean in years, it will be the perfect setting as also going through the giant redwoods is always spectacular, specially in the early morning hours while the ground is steaming and the sun rays are trying to make their way in through the dense vegetation. I remember.
Have a great day and eventually all the Festival Photos will be in multiple Galleries.
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

More Photos of the “Desert Rocks Music Festival”. Moab. Utah

A few days have gone by, the scales seems to be balancing out themselves, almost done going through all the photos as there will be a third round. Just cannot leave the good ones out. Ready to head out to Lander, WY, in the morning, a route we already have done. We will probably get there in a couple of days as heading west from there has me really excited. I feel as we have not traveled lately and come to think of it, we really have not. From Texas it was Overland Expo, now the Festival and the coast is clear till early September when I will be flying to Munich, Germany, for an overdue visit to my Mother. For the first time Spirit will stay behind at my Friend's house, Friends I trust with my Life as the thought of a kennel just truly horrifies me. Mid 90's have made their way here in Moab, it is time to go on and find some cooler temperatures and cooler adventures! Oil has been changed, one more tire (again!) to change and hopefully as she has reached 227K, Old Faithful will takes us around with no hick ups. It is dinner time, our last night in Moab. I think these will be the best times of the year.
Be well... always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A ride to Thermopolis. WY

I so often feel like the launch of the Space Shuttle. Waiting for a package to arrive in Lander, WY, and now waiting for the rain to pass by. Of course no schedule and yet summer is for me as the precious time of the year with longer days and mild (sometimes!) temperatures. I keep thinking we will head on West tomorrow and so we took advantage yesterday to explore, skim the surface, en route to Thermopolis through Wind River Canyon, a beautiful ride, so much so I could not stop for photos and for that matter lost the light on the way back. Beautiful campsites along the river, peaceful and serene State Park in Thermopolis, a couple Bisons to glance at, the Wyoming Dinosaur Museum, sulfur smell in the air, tourists to stare at... all the ingredients for a great day.
Managed to post a final entry with the remainder of the Music Festival photos, left is cleaning the dust off the cameras as the windy conditions where not the best as I actually decided the cameras will stay in the case in such instances, no sense destroying what there is feeling so fortunate with such equipment. The visit with my Friends Mia and KC here continues, food, conversations, even Spirit likes being in their house, he is not used to so much carpeting and actually sometimes does not quite know what to do. They will be his foster parents the first two weeks in September when I fly by myself to Munich visiting my Mother. It is going to be rough for the both of us. 
Enjoy the photos...Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A bad start West. Lander.WY

“Lander” I realize is an Island in the sky. All three passes, two westbound and one going east are nearing and one above 9000 feet. Mid June... we got caught in some fierce cold weather, rain, wind and finally snow. We got caught too late, unprepared, turned around, holed up in an expensive Motel room in Dubois to finally make it back to our Friends house back in Lander. Defeated. Normal they say for this time of the year, abnormal I say. Monday will be our window of opportunity to finally be able to make it out. A couple new waterproof bags, some good designed for chemicals rain gloves, the orange ones this time, we are beyond the looks of it all. In the meantime the waistline is taking advantage of the full kitchen here, the naps are longing into hours from just maybe some days a few minutes, Spirit cannot decide which part of the carpet he is going to occupy, in other words... we are just too comfy! It's all fine, we are not on a schedule, only tasting the beaches on the western coast awaiting for us. 
The photos for Dinosaur lovers are it on the Journal as we visited the “Wyoming Dinosaur Museum Center” while in Thermopolis a few days ago. Truly a must and spend a few hours if not learning their names, at least reading them wondering who came up with those names. 
Till next time, you be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Of a beautiful loneliness, Highway 50. Nevada

It has been a long time coming. Highway 50. Over the past years I had been told of it's greatness, solitude, beauty and more as there is much more. It vastness is of an incredible spirituality and yet I only tasted it for a couple of days. The weather just did not cooperate, mainly the winds beat us up severely compounded with glacial cold, rain and even a few flurries of snow. But all is what it is meant to be giving me a taste of northern Nevada, a treasure discovered, a space we will go back to, no doubt for a lengthy stay. 
We are in Reno right now, visiting some good Friends probably till Sunday morning as tomorrow we have planned a ride to Pyramid Lake. We have been within way too much comfort lately considering we also stayed with some good Friends in Salt Lake City a few days ago and where treated to a great dinner and breakfast. Spirit is getting use to the nice home carpeting and lawns, I do however know he feels now more at home while we are camping. 
My time with Internet connections has diminished, sometimes not allowing me to come here, but since I write my Journal and download my Photos while off line, our Journal continues being posted often.
Be well, always. See you on the road...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

California Pacific, Mattole Beach. CA

Summertime is definitely and logistically the other side of the coin throughout the year. Time escapes me specially when we sit on a beach like Matolle Rd south of Eureka. Either way a bad road leading to it, the southern approach being definitely the better and safer one. The prize is worth it, more, much more. Uncrowded, sometimes deserted, it is a space for thinking, meditating, hiking and pure relaxation. We did met a few good people also camping there, but mainly it has been being induced into a lazy state of mind while cooking, reading, photographing the ever changing face of this vast Ocean and writing to no end. Everything as far as gear goes has worked flawlessly including the new Hilleberg tent send to us, it is as a palace keeping us warm on the cool (even cold) nights and cool throughout the day when the sun is beating on us. We are off the beach right now for a couple days as I need to decide which way to go to near by Portland. Maybe even go back to the same beach for a few days after loading up on provisions again. Always a last minute decision. 
Enjoy and be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Life on the Beach... CA

Coffee never tasted so good in this dry vestibule of ours. Coos Bay till Monday, not much sense moving on during the Holidays to only find everything "reserved"!!! It is one aspect I miss, the free camping in the States we have come through. However being now officially a Senior Citizen, 50% off and free access after purchasing my $10 Lifetime Golden Age pass, well, it is a bargain. They will loose money on us.
Today is Library day as it is once a week when the PC opens up. Spirit is laying down at my feet. He is now also officially an "Emotional Support" Service dog. How about that! Not to abuse the situation as he guards Old Faithful all to well, but as today the pressure of waiting for me is off. It is odd... can't wait to take him to Walmart.
You can meet my Dear Friend/Webmaster Brian on the last entry of the Journal, he is the one that does it all having donated his time these past year with no fail.
Till next time.
Be well... Always.
Happy Fourth... get out and enjoy. 

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A great loop... OR

Of course I am in tune with the fact that we can travel at lightning speeds, even ourselves as slow as I like to move on. Right now, today, it is as we suddenly went through the wall in more ways than one. Yesterday was a great day, today I am trying my best to not much avail. We are in Oregon City amongst seemingly a million other vehicles and three digit temperatures. It is for a good cause to have “Old Faithful's” shocks serviced and be back again on the go Friday. It will then be decision time to head on south or go back west, north west, where the much cooler temperatures prevail with of course at this time of the year also much southerly winds. It is the same winds trying to keep on our tail which made me ride this loop I wrote about, a loop ending up to be one of the greatest rides, including smooth pavements, nicely curved path, scenery always outstanding, nothing short of some day riding it again. Spirit is recuperating, he is passed out, he is not doing so good anymore with the heat. It hit us like a hammer on the head, we are totally spoiled with cooler temperatures. 
Enjoy the ride...
Be well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Romance of... Homeless on the Road. OR.

There will be thousands of riders this week converging on Redmond, Oregon. It is the Annual BMW motorcycle riders get together on the fairgrounds, much activity, also for us many Friends we have met and more we have not met. They are coming from all over the Country, some will be here from even further. Everyone has a common denominator, the passion for being on a “motorcycle”, mostly two wheels, some as us, three wheels, some with trailers, some will trailer. I have that same passion, however Spirit and I fit in a different category, one I don't even know if there will be another member. We “live” on the road, we are “homeless”, it is a different “romance”. Not better, not worse, just different as 24/7 the elements dictate much of our doings. The logistics are different, sometimes easier, sometimes more difficult, there is no time element, there is really no destination, there is nothing and yet there is so much more. I sometimes think “what am I really doing?” living this way as both of us “gypsies” of the road. It is the only Lifestyle I can handle, I have known that since the day my decision was made. It turns out the “romance” of it all truly keeps us planted on this forever path with no exit sign.Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

My Little Big World... OR

We found an incredible serene space around the shores of “Lost Lake”, a little treasure where no other souls have adventured in while there. A little slice of Paradise perched at 4000 feet, another 100 feet from the shore. We left however, left to be in the middle and surrounded by 6000 or so others and gazillion wheels and smoke and noise and heat, suffocating heat. We attended the BMW National Rally in Redmond, Oregon. We are back in the cool. I feel as in a week's time we experienced two different Worlds as they are. I have many “thanks” to send out to the so many that have been so kind to us and specially so kind to Spirit. He must have been petted a thousand times, and as myself loving to talk to and scratch other dogs, there were so many that asked to do so and give him water. We met many new faces I only knew, sometimes even forgot, the names. It was a good experience, a novelty, a different shoulder of this path we stopped on for those few days. It is now calm and quiet, it is we are both into a recuperating mode as my ears are still filled with what normally are all those foreign sounds. We will be heading to the coast very soon and north, probably to the Olympic Peninsula. Old Faithful received some long overdue maintenance, she is purring again, he struggle of her past couple weeks is over. The “Lost Lake” will remain a marker on my map.
Be well... always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Camping on the Oregon Coast

Ying ~Yang it is! Campsites are full, they are by reservations, a bit pricey, however the beaches are beautiful, quiet and serene. We have been here for a few days, afraid to move as we would not find another spot before moving on to Enumclaw at Dauntless, the Manufacturer of the sidecar for some repair due. The mounts after all these miles are tired and a bit worn out. Lets see what kind of magic will be performed. The roads are all more picturesque even if the single lane ones remind me and after war zone with craters and all, again, there is always a certain price to pay. Leash laws are in effect everywhere but the beaches are the playground for Spirit the Clown, the Crazy Dog as I now so often call him. He loves it and yet he stays away from the salty waters. Today is Sunday, the crowds are thinning, I never realized so many desire a taste of the outdoors even if they think they still think they are indoors. The connections are far in between, a couple entries have been posted on the Journal and many photos to go along with them.
Be well, always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

At idle in Enumclaw. WA.

We arrived in the nick of time here at Dauntless, the sidecar manufacturer where “Old Faithful” originated from. It has been 5 years, almost 4 of those full time she has taken a beating without much complain. There is no damage but would have been if we had waited another month, who knows, maybe another week. New bearings replacing rubber bushings, new support arm, new hydraulic lift for the car, more bearings, we should be pulling out of here on Friday morning. Probably spend a few days on the Olympic Peninsula before heading north and on then 20 East to drop south to Montana and Wyoming where we need to be around the 25th of August as I am flying from Denver on September 1th to Munich and spend a couple weeks with my Mother. Sounds busy suddenly. An unusual concept in our Journey. Strange concept also right now as camping on the second floor where we have been kindly given space in the upholstery sewing room. All is as usual except for the tent still in it's bag. The ride here was of a more than pleasant one as the weekend warrior by Monday where off the roads, roads at time foggy, at times sunny, the weather here constantly in an unstable mode.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

If only I could talk. WA

I might have a tongue too long to have the ability to talk, or to chew my food for that matter, but, I can write when my buddy is sick. That is why we are a team. “Old Faithful” is better than new, I am cheerful but he is not and so this way is much better for now. I can write about my recent experiences, my riding as a passenger with more miles than most, even if some others get those silly mileage awards at some BMW Rally and I don't, considering that I am much smarter than some of them. I mean seriously, do these passengers even know what is happening around them when they can't even smell the glue and plastic their helmets are made off? Too busy hanging on to the strap of those small shiny cameras they keep pointing at their eyes or chatting in those microphone shaped like “things” in front of their mouth as if they were on a stage not able for some moments only enjoy the scenery. Whatever... right? My buddy and I, we don't need to talk when we ride, we understand each other and I sure can smell more stuff than 100 dogs in their own Lifetimes. I have the best Life there is traveling as we do, this time around the writing is mine, the photos are still his.
Be well... as he says.

Spirit and Ara


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

I truly love what you are doing!!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Noobcakes said:


> I truly love what you are doing!!


Thanks...










A long and windy road. MT

There was no fork in the road that brought us here in Missoula. Only circumstances. It all started by “running away” from the Coastline. Not in the Geographical sense of it, the mental one. The crowds, the vibes of the overpopulated what was once serene landscape, maybe being sick unable to move around with a complete lucidity as the previous flow of our path in this Journey. No matter, it is now behind, but having to face a new logistical aspect with the fact that simply put my Visa card was hacked a couple days ago. This modern technology, this “key” of our daily allowance to move on is now broken and needs to be replaced, the phone calls tomorrow will be of plenty. We rode the Freeway, 90, all the way. It was actually a very nice road with very little traffic. We will ride it some more till be arrive in Ennis, Montana, where we will have to wait patiently for this matter to be re-keyed. I am looking forward to being back in familiar territory, with Friends such as Teri and Ron and Gravelly Range Road. And yet great news has lightened the load being Spirit is officially named “The AmabassaDog” for National Dog Day which will take place on August 26th. He will carry the Torch for the remainder of the year... Of course he is thrilled. So am I. 

Be well, always.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

One Year later, back in Ennis. MT.

I know always where we will “feel good”, mentally, physically, spaces when all the senses decide to co-habitate in Peace, resulting with a deep harmony between Mother Nature and myself... and Spirit. The area around Ennis, Montana, is one of them. It is one space photography can truly outdo words chained as an endless link. We have arrived and we are staying. Good Friends and good food also makes the huge difference, this is before we adventure ourselves on Gravelly Range Rd, the one I called last year “the road to nowhere”. Teri and Ron have been pure entertainment, I keep thinking only the camera for a reality show is missing. One has to be here in the middle of it all to understand. Not much else going on, just much relaxing, a bit of riding, dodging the heavy winds, some rain coming and going, cold and steamy hot in constant flip. It is nice to be settled a bit and catch a breath, catch up with past e mails, all that good stuff.Till next time, be well. Always.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Hanging out in and around Ennis. MT

I see many motorcycles in the area, none of them stop here, none of them adventure themselves on Gravelly Range Rd. For many it is a road to discover, maybe intimidated by the vast space which I call no man's land. One might see a Rancher going by bringing provisions to the few sheepherders spending their summer up the crest, a tourist or two in their urban SUV cautiously with a forced smile slowly crawling down the path, that is about all. We end up keeping camp in Ennis riding day trips as after a conversation with a Ranger and a Bear Proof canister not being in my inventory we came to the conclusion it would be a wiser choice. The sightings of Grizzlies are on the increase I was told, of course, they have started a relocation plan. The logic of it all. 
I feel time closing in on me, time to drop south and interrupt the wandering for a different kind of Journey. It is going to be the strangest days being without Spirit, another challenge ahead. One day at the time.Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

How to live off a hack... WY

We are back in Lander, WY, and as usual it seems as time has flown by as so soon it will be on to Denver to catch a flight to Munich, Germany, for a couple well deserved weeks with my Mother. I am so much looking forward to it, even if Spirit will stay behind. He will be in good hands, very good hands, I have no worries, only know we will miss each other tremendously. I have posted an entry on one more ride floating the Gravelly Range Rd, one of my favorite of all time, the road to “no man's land” as I call it. I have also had many requests on how we pack, what do we pack and this was the opportunity to document all 16 storages spaces I have. All is highly organized, everything always in the same place and it often turns out to be a fun game trying to come up with a better system. It is such a simple Life with some spice always being added being at the mercy of Mother Nature. One reason for everything to be of the best quality, not necessarily the most expensive. I know this entry could also be adapted for campers, RV's, and then again, all might not fit into a vehicle!
Hope this brings some insight into everyone loving to spend some time outdoor and please feel free with questions if more details are needed for some of the products.
Be well...
Always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

South Pass City, Wyoming.

The diversity of wealth throughout this country is an amazing feast. I am asked at times “what will you do when you are done...”. Done? I will not have the luxury I think to live a few lifetimes, being done exploring, adventuring, discovering and feeling those millions of square miles we live on will never be an option. We never earlier had much of a chance to explore around Lander, WY, due mainly to weather, being here too early or too late. Here now for a few days preparing to fly away to Germany, the opportunity has presented itself to scout the area. What a Treasure it is, so much so it is giving me the thought of coming back next year and spending a few months to discover all those unpaved roads going as I like to call them “to nowhere”. South City however was not “nowhere”. It contains a rich History of a Mining Town, today a small community of hardcore residents with neighboring “Atlantic City”. A space from the past into the present, one day, one afternoon was not enough to feel it all, and yet enough to give me a taste it. The day was perfect with clouds enhancing the background, dogs are allowed on a leash, what else could I ask for! Enjoy and hope you also experience it all soon.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

thankyou for sharing your experiences and brilliant photos!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

colliepam said:


> thankyou for sharing your experiences and brilliant photos!


You are welcome...










From Atlantic City to... WY

The new found treasures I call “empty spaces” do not stop coming our way, specially when given tips by Friends living locally. We have been based in Lander, WY, these past days, I witness riders zooming through the area never realizing such local diversity is present if they only looked. But, lured by Yellowstone, the Grand Tetons, the nice and slow and at times dangerous traffic and crazy drivers, on they go. “Miles of nothing” is a little 30 seconds video I did and posted, it is my best likable reality these days, a dosage I can never get enough considering the spaces I am going in shortly, riding not “Old Faithful”, but planes to Munich, Germany, for a couple weeks to see my Mother. I know most's attention span on these pages or for that matter the Journal's pages, is short. I have had dozens of inquiries as to what is wrong with Spirit! NOTHING... he is not sick, he is not missing any limbs, he is alive, NOTHING WRONG... he is just not flying with me... I appreciate the concerns, this is just one of those things I have to do. I am still working on a video from the Gravellies, a couple more, for some reason You Tube keeps cutting off the Music about 2/3rd's of the way, a bit frustrating considering I not often have a fast connection. They will be up as soon as they correct the problem... In the meantime, enjoy Atlantic City, Hudson-Atlantic City Rd and a modern Ghost Town called “Jeffrey”...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Displaced in Munich?

I am often left speechless being here. Overwhelming. For one, “Europe” has changed a lot since the last time here. My “Mother” has also as at 83 how can one not. It is daily anxiety attacks without my Buddy Spirit, it is... it is... My visit here is not of the role of being a “tourist”, some day maybe we will come back again for that purpose. This stay here is to catch up with my Mother and all that “stuff” that goes along when one gets “old”. Putting things in order as she calls it. I say “we” if we come back, because it will be with Spirit and “Old Faithful”. I will find a way, everything is doable, that is if the price of fuel does not break us quickly and painfully. The weather has now turned into a gray cast which will remain for a few days. I had some hope for some lakes sightseeing and yet my Mother only able to go out for 3 to 5 hours a day makes it all very difficult. Besides it all, so many realizations as how nice we have it made in the USA... trust me on that one!
Thanks for the e mails, the comments, the kind words send, you are all contributing to my sanity! Almost forgot... no one will ever go hungry here!!!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Walk, eat, sleep, eat, talk, eat, repeat... Munich.

From Denver today, however the Journal is from Munich, in it the last photos of the “other world”, another one as so many exists, the one I was present into it for a couple of weeks. One that will give me many thoughts for weeks to come. I always want to say “we”, but Spirit is still 375 miles away. One day before leaving I came down with what I now call “The German Flu”, one as never experienced before, sledge hammer on the head would be minimal compared, so much so the Dr prescribed 3000mg Amoxecillin per day. I don't think I was ever prescribed such dosage. The return flight (s) were totally the opposite of going over, unpleasant, the main flight being a 777, some massive airbus that left me speechless. My thoughts are a bit scrambled today, not surprised being ill from riding and breathing this same recirculated
air hundreds other were also breathing. This was just not a healthy way to travel. All is behind, I can only look forward to seeing my Buddy soon I hope, hopefully tomorrow.
Back to sleep now!!! Fortunate to have such good Friends throughout the country to shelter us/me when in such a need. 

Be well....

Ara, to be back very soon with Spirit.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

We are “ONE” again... Wyoming

I can only wish for everyone to have a set of such brown eyes resting on them with such mutual content. I am not going to hide the fact that this separation was difficult. They talk about Dogs having separation anxiety? Humans do too, big time in my case. We have been together 24/7, a right shoe with a left shoe at all time. It is the eternal compromise situations arising when solutions have a price to pay. The good and the bad, as sometimes it carries on. Besides it all, now a flu caught who knows where, a bit tired, Spirit looking at me wondering why this voice has changed, and headed southbound, all is well. We got the food poisoning and the flu out of the way. We even set aside a whole day of photography without a card in the camera. What more can I do? I truly think it was a plot from Spirit to have some of his past photos in the Journal instead. It worked. He deserves to have them present. We are slowly headed south, dodging the Wyoming winds that could rip my head off if I let it, trying to stay ahead of the colder weather which is making it's appearance lately. I feel as summer is going into hiding, but truly these few days “The Oasis” has been calling, I can smell that pecan wood burning already and those magnificent sunsets and sunrises, much camping this winter in the vicinities including remote areas of Big Bend National and State Park, writing a Book.
Well, enjoy Spirit's few photos from the past, they have great memories.
Be well, always. Glad to be back and “thank you” for the welcome backs.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Behind Closed Doors... Las Vegas ~ New Mexico [Jasmine Rice with Feta and Vegetables]

I always wanted to visit “the other” Las Vegas as we did a day or two ago. I loose track already. Maybe we should have stayed for the Celebration, their 175th Year, but I don't do well with crowds in general. We arrived in a downpour as I have rarely seen and experienced. A KOA was kind enough to take us in and overlook the fact that Spirit is a Pit. He is now a Poodle... it is official. No problem with their Insurance. Tonight we are in Carlsbad where the temperature reached 90 and the humidity 1000%. I think this was the first time we have been hot, will see how all is as we arrive at “The Oasis” early next week. There seem to be time and yet I am scrambling a bit to order the ten prints which will be on display at the Pan Terra Gallery in Bisbee on October 23rd. If all goes well it will be a permanent exposition. I could then look into maybe other Galleries having had a precedent also such as in Alpine with “Kiowa Gallery” where the prints sold well even if unfortunately the owner's ethics were not up to par. So tomorrow are the Caverns as I think I photographed a couple years ago. I am really looking forward to it, I am even going to use a tripod for a change even if I feel they are a royal pain to use...
Enjoy “Las Vegas” and some thoughts I have had these past days... again.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The return to the Oasis. Texas

Maybe it is a good thing I am devoting much time writing my Book as I have totally lost the sense of days and time. Sleeping when needed, eating when hungry, only slowly putting things away here such as camping gear being reorganized, only soon I know repacking to go on into the Parks. The weather finally these past couple of days has been bearable during the afternoons as even hitting 100, the dry heat in the shade has made it pleasant. Long sleeve already a must as soon as the Sun goes into hiding, maybe after all we did not get here too early. All is the same here, and yet so different from everywhere we have been. The vegetation has overgrown, I like it that way, it will keep the “normal” vehicles away. A couple rides into Alpine and one already into Marfa only because of my mixing of days, always a good lunch at “The Food Shark” as it was my compensation for being out on the wrong day for a Dog Show in Alpine put up by the local SPCA. My discipline is paying off as I watch the Sun dicate the time spend writing. It has been an interesting concept to do so, specially when going back in time as I am not today who I was then, no one truly is. Much cooking, of the healthy kind, posted a Mango Salsa recipe on the Journal which is one of my favorite toppings. 
“Onward” as a friend of mine always says...

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A bit wealthier today... TX

Again we missed an early morning ride. Our days are a bit upside down. Staying up too late while writing, waking up also past nine just is not doing it. By the time breakfast is over, a walk with Spirit, feeding him, should skip my e mails but I don't, it becomes noon. Fortunately the weather is I have to call it “perfection” and being out riding in the afternoon now has become enjoyable these past few days. Everything on my mental and physical checklist is doing well, no crisis, I would almost go as far as saying “nothing exciting”, but the fact alone to be alive and be here is “exciting”. I think. And yet today I am going to do something I have not done in four years. I am sending in an old dear watch to be repaired as for these couple to three coming months I feel the need to wear one if I want to have this book written “now” and not much later. That is just how Life in the “Desert” is, should be as it lingers ignoring time and calendars. I am already feeling this pull to move into the Park for a few days at the time, might be able to squeeze in those couple days as we are leaving in exactly 10 days for Bisbee, the oncoming Photo Show which Poster has already been published, also posted in our Journal. One of the better news however is this Book I started reading which I feel every traveler, everyone for that matter, should read. I wrote about it also in the Journal and there will be more...

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A sad bridge, “La Linda”. Texas

“La Linda” bridge is everything I do not care to feel and see. It is a symbol, a man made one that jumps up and stands up for everything I do not believe in. Metal gates up high and locked, cement barriers and a ghost town. Empty dwellings, actually an eerie space as we sat there for a while reliving in my mind what was once before. The ride however, first to Terlingua, then on through the Park, a quick stop in Stillwell, was of a great one even if a bit still on the warm side. A wet bandanna, actually I use a “Buff”, does the trick. I think everyone should have a “Buff”. Multipurpose to cover one's face when cold, a cap when needed, this circular bandana has been a Life saver too often. Not much else is new, sitting a lot, writing this Book away with about 12,000 words into it and the fear that it will be too long! Editing will come later, hopefully will be able to cut some chapters off or have more than one Book! Why not. All is calm as ever here on “The Oasis” and besides some rides I have a real hard time leaving this space. Spirit I think shares my thoughts throughout our daily walks on our trail or on one of the main roads around. I yet have to see a car since we have been here except for our neighbors visiting. Nice! Hope it stays that way. 
Enjoy the ride...

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Terlingua and “mind” Bash... TX

Time is moving on and so are the words on the pages of this future book of mine, maybe “books”. What a big time consuming affair and yet a project I am enjoying more and more reliving myself past moments one entry at the time as I am writing it backwards, however will be printed in a normal chronological order.
In the meantime a couple entries have gone on our Journal. Lance's Birthday has come and passed and their own moments weighing me down with such a force it at times makes me loose my breath. “Terlingua Bash” happened last weekend. Music Jams all over town as we witnessed (Spirit likes Music also... and the attention!) such incredible talents back to back with no rest, free for the listener within a Family type environment, as the expression says “egos are left at the door...”. A gathering of “Pirates” at “Passing Winds” and the grand finale, the Sunset overlooking the Chisos, an exceptional one, one I would have not missed for anything. Mother Nature was generous that evening, when will Photographers understand that the only Photoshop needed is patience, admiration and more patience? A couple entries later, here we are on a Monday, preparing to leave for Bisbee, Arizona, on Wednesday for the opening of our Show at Panterra Gallery Saturday evening. Maybe we can see some of you's there... 

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Busy in Bisbee, AZ

We are already on our way back to Big Bend and only now have had a bit of time to breathe and regain composure. The “real world” is have to say “busy”. There must be a better word for it but I cannot think of it. The ride over and this present ride back are just perfection, weather, tail wind both ways, all except for my rear shock which has lost all it's oil and for myself an eye infection too slowly getting better. A spare shock is awaiting for me to use while I send this one back to be repaired, the support on Motorcycle Forums is just so incredible. Invited for dinners, prepared one myself, the Show with a great turn out, all happening so fast, all however a great experience. They now have, the photos, a nice Home were they will permanently hang, maybe some will find another good Home, there were no buyers on this first night out, it does not surprise me, I don't think “Art” is selling very well these days. Maybe eventually it will turn around, Bisbee is a busy town, the attendance were mostly Locals always inundaded with such occasion. Many Friends however also showed up, it was the icing on the cake, from as far as Denver, Breckenridge, Colorado City, Tucson, Benson and more. Great times. The start of it all is on the Journal including a fantastic Flam Chen!

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it “Fantasy” or “Reality”. TX.

Bisbee and back. What a physical and mental ride it has been. This Desert here is so calm compared to anywhere else, including this little town we spend a few days in and around. “Riding” is such an incredible pathway to thoughts of the mind as the miles roll on and yet is it all “reality” or “fantasy”? Maybe a bit of both. Bluntly speaking, meeting a beautiful inside out Soul elaborating on a chemistry unlike felt from long ago, at another moment witnessing a tragic accident, it all creates a certain sense of not wanting to put away for later what today can be accomplished and taken steps forward to. The path receives this label called “unknown” and yet, we fool ourselves too often thinking the future is within our control, thinking “we know”. We don't. Either way we do not. What is then the difference from stepping into the ladder ahead when there is no control of it's own height ahead. “Follow your Heart” my Friends have told me, but of course. Emotions are in themselves so beautiful, such a privilege to be Human and feel the depth of it all. There is a story here, coincidentally happens to be my 600th entry. Also a few more Photos from Bisbee, the Show... the “Mystery Lady”...

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The “Black and White” Boogie Man. Texas

These past chapters are as ending up being much thoughts while riding. The roads are not as demanding on the attention span and the mind allows itself to go on thinking... always with permission! The ride, the space we end up into was the “swimming hole”, always magical when experiencing the forms and shapes carved over these past few gazillion years, it is utmost silence as the road itself leading to it seems to belong to another planet. I say “black and white” within the title of this entry for the reason to have finally these past years opened up to gray areas when encountering others, when being on this stage which passes by now at an alarming speed. There is such an increasing comfort zone when thinking as such. The “Day of the Dead” has now come and gone, today we are packing to go on to Tucson for the “All Souls procession” which will be followed by a “Flam Chen”. Suddenly it is an experience I do not want to miss, be at least a witness of it all once. It will all happen for us on Sunday evening and we should be back here a couple days after, I need to jump back into the disciplined stage of writing this Book and also a Cookbook I decided on. Accordingly, the photos of this entry are also in “black and white”. 

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I wonder who left the door open? Tucson. AZ

As always, since cooperating weather, a great ride back again to Tucson. This weekend has come and gone by too quickly, we will already be back at “The Oasis” tonight to start filling up the pages of the Books in progress. The City Life for a few days... I so much realize all is a constant compromise being on this path of our Journey. Spending a few hours on a Sunday morning walking tthrough an incredible Farmer's Market was as a kid in a toy store... so much we have been missing. Yet, I did not find what Mother Nature's landscapes and mood offers us day in and day out. We cannot have it all... can we? Another event we attended was the “All Souls Procession” followed by a “Flam Chen” throughout a well behaved crowd they say of over 20,000. It sure did not feel as so many were surrounding us. All with some home cooked meals in the company of my Friend Robin, a couple years after very briefly meeting in Ely, here we were spending time under the same roof discussing our thoughts and the School of Life seemingly the same one we have both and still do attend. Two more... “Audrey”, sweet Dog, “Lovey”, the coolest cat I have ever met, all five of us, and one more “Spirit” of course, it was a refreshing weekend filled with smiles and sentiments I had not felt, none of us actually had felt in a very long time. A few photos on the Journal...
Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Call of the Desert. TX

We all have calls. Some professionals, some hobbies, some of many. On the road for four years, the path does not allow for many to materialize and yet some have made their ways into our lives. My buddy Spirit, writing my own thoughts as just another Life story for my own personal reasons, photography, traveling into my favorite spaces and discovering new ones, new Friends, riding and more riding, camping and cooking as I see them hand in hand, growth of the mind and soul, I realize there are more than I ever imagined would materialize. The strongest one always so appealing to me, providing this comfort zone I think most seek for has been the Deserts. Much has been written about Deserts, their attributes fills up many books and so often adjectives, words, they just cannot convey the feeling they provide to the senses sharpened by such presence. It use to be, and still is only less, the preference where the Mountains. The balance has now swayed, has for a while as maybe besides it all, it is the vision unencumbered watching the horizon while riding as on a vast ocean moved incessantly by Mother Nature. The ride a couple days ago proved it again.

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Of Days to come... TX

Suddenly it is all about Thanksgiving. Generally spend in our Desert, maybe a pot luck in years past for a couple hours or so, but not this year. We our on our way to Tucson, yes again, it is a happy occasion... what's another 1200 miles to spend a few days with a good Friend, great company and I know good food. The pull for such decision was strong, I would like to say I left it in Spirit's hands, but it was not so. 
The ride is of a familiar one, yet seeing what I had not seen before is an easy task, almost a game and tunes make the miles go by with a bit more pleasantness.
A bit earlier, a new space we found being invited at Bed and Breakfast in Marathon we had never been or honestly never even heard of. “Eve's Garden”, 10 years of build up, a magical and colorful papercrete dwelling, or should I say dwellings with 8 guest rooms and what was to me as a maze and a photographer's playground. 
Short and sweet, I hope everyone is in good company with good Friends as it should be, good Food as is always is...

Happy Thanksgiving
Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Where is your “Silver Spoon”? Tucson.AZ

This “Thanksgiving” has brought new meaning to our Journey, without a doubt. The feeling is of a powerful one, the mind and soul here are set to make it a daily “Thanksgiving”. And why not? We have so much to be thankful for, it is so easy, too easy to let that day go by and forget it all. The path is brought in and served by a “Silver Spoon” if we only take the time to grab it's handle. We are still in Tucson, had a bit of a medical situation yesterday in the form of a possible “hernia” which turned out to be true. Mild it is and with a bit of rest we should be good to go on Monday back to “The Oasis”, the always magical space awaiting for us. We will miss much, there is no doubt. One day at the time it is always our sentiment. Not much riding but much cooking here in a full and well pointed kitchen, enjoy the photos... they are all part of the Journey present. The never ending one.

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A walk in the wash... Tucson. AZ

I almost feel as we both deserve a medal for finishing the 400 miles back to “The Oasis” yesterday. Not normally a big accomplishment, except for Spirit who as a real trooper never complaining of the miles, but only thinking so because of this not going away hernia pain. I am too well aware it will not vanish on it's own, now comes the steps trying to figure it all out as far as surgery, a task in itself when no Health Insurance is available. I know as always a door will open to take away this one more obstacle. One has to stay on the positive track of it all. On the much plus side also the weather cooperated with us in such an incredible way. December and still no heated gear needed with the added attraction of a tail wind which made “Old Faithful” purr every ongoing mile. We had a chance in Tucson to hike a beautiful wash the other day, it was deserted, different Desert from here, different cactus's, an open door to experience Mother Nature so close to an Urban environment. We also cooked a lot these past couple weeks and the recipes going up on the Journal are only a matter of time. Enjoy... we sure did!

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The loss of time... TX

Lots of cooking happens always in a nice kitchen and I finally had a chance to go through the photos and post some of the recipes. “Melted Brie cups...”, “Spanakopita...” and more. And on now it is sitting here packing up to go back to Tucson for both the Holidays and hernia surgery. In that order! I will be driving and one more time as when I went to see my Mother in Germany “Old Faithful” will stay behind. Not Spirit though! That is a big break. What happened to the uneventful winter I thought we would have? In my more recent entry I posted a video which I try to watch everyday. It is about living “the moment”. An aspect I am finding more and more so important as the years go by and the unexpected is always around the corner. I hope you enjoy it and opens up a new door with a fresh outlook on the days to come. Short bursts of riding is about all we have been able to do lately, cabin fever does not suit us very well. Amazingly riding is not too bad on the hernia, not as bad as forgetting about it and trying to lift much, as everything around here weighs much it seems like! Winter only made it's mark one day with a morning temperature of... 12! No complains, I do know about the blizzards up north. We are here very thankful and fortunate as we should always be.

 Be Safe and wellPeace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Crossroads of Times... Texas

We have stood there at “The Oasis” for days, unable to ride more than 60 miles a day, and that is with paying a painful physical price. A flat tire this morning while on our way to check the mail, and that did it... “White Elephant”, 23” RV, has come to the rescue and we have started our trek back to Tucson where the Holidays will come first followed by my hernia surgery. Great plan! It is comfort, warmth, easy travel, maybe too easy, yet very odd as besides four wheels we are on foot and will make the best of it. We made it as far as Alpine today, a huge 60 miles, some food shopping which “how nice, it can go directly in the fridge”, some hardware stuff as always and a nap which took me almost beyond Sunset, awaken by ambulance and police car sirens, the train passing by and whistling to no end and now for some unknown reason a dog on-stop barking in the distance. Poor Dog, I know his throat is going to be so sore. Spirit here on the other hand is also nice and comfy. I know even with his coat and heated blanket it must be cold for him in the hack. I almost forgot to feed him tonight throughout this new path we are on. The one aspect I have enjoyed so far is the lack of attention we always attract. It is as traveling “incognito”. The main aspect of it all however as I have written in my Journal is the fact that for the first time in years the Holiday Spirit has descended on me, on us.

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy holidays to you and Spirit! I do not follow your story religiously but I check in every once in a while to see where you are in this big world, I hope your 2010 has had more good than bad and looking forward to another year of travels.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Happy holidays to you and Spirit! I do not follow your story religiously but I check in every once in a while to see where you are in this big world, I hope your 2010 has had more good than bad and looking forward to another year of travels.


Thank you... wishing you the same and more! 










Being “flinchy” today... Marfa, Texas

It was a couple days on the road, everything going through my mind suddenly piled high up, driving instead of riding, Lance again not being present for the Holidays, the thought of his seventh Anniversary coming up, surgery around the corner, more... All is well now, momentary “madness” maybe, “winter blues”... driving blues! When will I ever learn to live the “moment” as Spirit does? That's right... I am only “human”.
If you have ever driven through Marfa and stopped at the “Food Shark” for lunch, well, you are out of luck for the few coming days. Adam and Krista tied the knot on that same evening we had decided to spend the night in town. I was invited for the reception, a full on display of food, a couple wedding cakes and Music which I know went on for most of the night. 
Not a time for Adventures I guess, or better “I know”. We will be in Tucson in a couple of days, I think that is where the true sketch of these Holidays will start. I could not be happier we are not spending them alone as these past years.
And just in case “Happy Holidays”... or is it too soon?

Be Safe and well

Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

And on Christmas Day and beyond. AZ

I read the other day a good comment expressing our “domestication” onward from moving off the grid for the time being till surgery happens in a couple days. Enjoying the “moment” is always the path we are on and so these days are not any different than previous others. I sure can close my eyes and be transported back into our Desert, Mountain tops and Valleys we have so many times crossed, they are all memories which enhances the present, yet, the Holidays are lived gracefully and joyfully by both Spirit and I, my beautiful Friend Robin, “wet nose” Audrey and Ms. Cool Cat “Lovey”. Always much cooking, seemingly many errands which make me wonder how I manage with so few of those in our “normal” environment. The City must be conductive to jumping from store to store always “needing” something, maybe as jumping from boulder to boulder needing the feel of Mother Nature. I felt it when we took a drive up to Mt Lemon the other day before today's bad and beautiful weather. Just in case... have a Great and Happy New Year as every Day should be.

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

As always beautiful photos!! I love seeing this thread pop up! Hope you guys have a wonderful New Year! Looking forward to seeing more in the year to come. Be safe out there.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

MoosMom said:


> As always beautiful photos!! I love seeing this thread pop up! Hope you guys have a wonderful New Year! Looking forward to seeing more in the year to come. Be safe out there.


Thank you... healing!!! 









2 4 1... Tucson, AZ

How could I ever turn down a two for one hernia repair? I have to think in a bizarre way about the good Karma of pain a couple days ago when the previously twice repaired right side started to create much discomfort. A quick word to the surgeon only minutes before the procedure about this new incident and now fixed up on both side as the old mesh had slipped away causing a wrongful blood flow. Close call, this could have been happening in the near future needing again another surgery. What good fortune! Slow going, very slow, barely off the neutral switch and happy we had gone out on New Year's Day to visit the Mission San Xavier a few miles south of us. Coincidentally it is where the stabbing pains started. Say no more, Life has it's mysterious ways. Enjoy the photos on the Journal mixed in with also some of my present favorite quotes.

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Reddington Rd. AZ

Sometimes the ride cannot be of the desired one. “Old Faithful” is nicely still tucked in in Texas as we should be returning in about a week or so. In the meantime it is the “luxury” of an SUV with my Friend Robin, the dogs... Audrey and Spirit (yes, Spirit has a new buddy... girlfriend?) which has taken us on our first outing since surgery. I had never realized the abundance of unpaved roads within a 100 mile radius of Tucson as slowly with much fun and... food (!!!) we took on our first outing. It has been as a scouting day trip, roads we will return to when the flowers and the lush greens are in bloom all in this midst of winter right now being a bit more on the mute side. Left over roasted chicken, home made hummus, so was the banana bread, nicely al dented peeled and cooked asparagus, the list went on as I was in charge of the picnic part of it, well, also the route with however very little driving for myself. Try the loop sometime while in the area, well worth it. Not designed for a street car or street motorcycle, dual sport either way will do. 

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A jaunt to “St David” and the “Dragoon Mountains”... almost. AZ

Tomorrow is the big day, the point of return as “Old Faithful” is still 600 miles away tucked in this shipping container I call “the green giant”, laying alone in the vast Desert of Big Bend Flats. We will crank her up Sunday when we get there, for no other reason than starting her up since we left her with a flat tire. Well taken care of here it was a ride in an SUV instead wishing it did not have a windshield! No complains, acceptance is always the key of it all allowing for the balance we need daily. We first stopped in Vail, little village and then on St David where the Trinity Monastery was a nice source of photographs and some well deserved silence after being in this present urban environment. On then to almost Tombstone where we took an eastbound road with the thought of making it to the foothills of “Dragoon Mountains”. Still healing, washboard road, all those facts present did not allow us to go much further than about 15 miles... bouncy and more bouncy... There will be a next time when we will actually reach Cochise's Stronghold. Enjoy the photos...

Be Safe and well
Peace, Love, Courage

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Back at “The Oasis”. TX... near Big Bend.

What past month it has been! It actuality flew by as here we are again at “The Oasis” healing quickly and in less than 24 hours having already “Old Faithful” purring and rolling after having fixed a flat due to, not a nail, but a thorn! That was a first. I would have never found it if I had not passed a paper towel inside of it, I was told pantyhose works better but neither of us wears one! A bit cooler today and yet the skies are blue, inviting to ride, it will have to wait another day, I cannot push the issue as we have a bit of dirt roads to go on before reaching the Highway. Spirit feels at Home, he is already running stick in his mouth like a madman, of course with the knowledge that treat always awaits him. The tent has held up well, we got some help from our neighbors moving and getting ready for me heavy bottles of drinking water and a couple filled propane bottles also. We are all set... The night's Moon has been beautiful emerging from a set of unusual clouds, a simple sunset... enjoy the photos.
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Seven Candles”. TX

A couple days ago was the Anniversary of my Son's “Lance” seven year passing away. He is part of this Journey, always has been, he is the reason for Spirit and I living on this path we call our “road”. He is the one that keeps us going, that gives me the courage as to not abandon it all, daily, nightly, hourly often, as the alternative as provocative also might be has yet no words spelled within this Life of ours. We have been back at “The Oasis” now for those days, the vast “empty spaces” as I also label this area and besides a bit of riding on the saddle, “Old Faithful” turning her wheels again for a few miles I am only waiting for a better healing and gaining some strength. The beautiful weather here has been a gift, the temperature showed over 80 this afternoon and the nights, well, the blanket of Stars are back again as just walked back from a short stroll and the skies never cease to amaze me. I am a step away to pack up all the camping gear laid out without any order these past couple months and head out with no direction chosen, Spirit is ready, unfortunately my body is not yet. More patience, I keep counting the days after this one evening lighting up “Seven Candles” around a roaring fire with my thoughts in mind.
Soon.


Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Chasing the clouds in and out of Big Bend Park. TX

Winter was kind to us a couple days ago. It showed it's sunny and warm face following a couple days cooped up with a severe case of cabin fever. Enough was enough. Not quite suppose to be riding, but... while taking it easy the temptation was greater than the threats from the surgeon. An early breakfast in Terlingua and on into the Park, that is Big Bend National Park. It had been a long time for us, short in others considerations I realize, over a month. The roads were bare from traffic as Spring Break is yet not here, the vast empty spaces for as far as one can see and a regained slow pace was the greatest prescription would could have used. For the both of us. It was as I had suddenly regained my composure, as if the balance of it all one more time was just perfect as stopping when we felt like it, eating when hungry, taking photos of nothing and everything, time had finally seemingly stopped it's clock. What a day it was, the photos will prove it. We will be looking for more of those days.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Hot Coffee, 0 Degrees and a good Dog Book... TX

These past days have been a bit rough for us, the temps dropping to as never before, yet, there is no complain when I witness the inches and inches of snow accumulating north of us. We actually had some great days being the most lazy ones we have had in a while. Not much outdoor activities while dressed in more layers than I can count, only to hook up some more propane and more propane, let Spirit run who himself after a few minutes would make the fastest run I have ever seen him do for indoor. A day or two have now past and besides strong winds all is back to normal, coats are put away, even trying to light up a fire to bake some bread and roast a chicken in the Dutch Oven. It is after all Sunday, it was an old custom in Europe a few Centuries ago everyone being able to roast a chicken for dinner. I think tomorrow will see us riding again, maybe River Road on to Presidio, I am sure I will see something I had never seen before, only looked at in the recent past. Enjoy the “winter photos” and my thoughts on this great Book I am now reading. 

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

There is a frenzy around here... TX

82 degrees today. Nights are still cool, of course... we are still in winter times, spring felt however when this warm sunshine hovers over us. It has been time for outdoors, cooking again over the fire, bread, whole roasted chicken and much more to come as my Friend Robin and her critters are coming down to visit us, it is after all Valentines Day soon. 
For those wondering why I have chosen this Nomadic Life, specially as spring.summer.fall is around the corner and the roads far from us will call us, already have, a new Friend of mine, Becca Baker, has been published at StubbyDog with a very well written article about us, a tribute to Lance, the Journey and of course Spirit. This would be the first time someone does not for some editorial reasons twists the words concurred with me through an interview. I thought I would enter it in my Journal for everyone's benefit of understanding. 
In the meantime it s a bit of cleaning around here, or maybe just shuffling the constant dust with live with from here to there...
Enjoy the article, I did.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

On and around Valentines Day... TX

It has been an unusual week with the shadows of Valentines Day now behind us. Us meaning Robin, Audrey, (Spirit's four legged girl friend), Spirit and Miss Lovey, always the Cool Cat, a great traveler. Neither of us being for quantity, versus quality of time spend, it has been relaxing times with only a couple rides to show off the neighborhood. A ride to the “Swimming Hole”, which might be after the next rain probably be the last time as the road is already half way washed out, one long day through the Park down Maverick road to Santa Helena Canyon and back through Castolon with a jaunt to the Basin and it's Lodge, short stop overs at Sotol Look Out and Mules Ears. This ride is my favorite one expanding the geological diversity of the Park. There is a saying here which goes as such... “When Earth was created all the left overs were dumped in Big Bend”. Much cooking over the fire, sunsets always the back drops of our wonderful evenings, full Moon last night lighting up this vast empty spaces as almost daylight. The weather a bit on the warm side, it hit 104 yesterday in full sun, but will take it over the past teen's we have had here in recent past. 
More in the Journal... 
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanking my Present Destiny... TX

We have sat here pretty much these past winters. I always thought this is a good space for us, as it is, and yet, lately I have been thinking, even telling some Friends about being over-saturated with the area. Kind of like “been there, done that... too many times”. I have even added, sometimes, we will not be back here next winter. A funny thing happen however the other day while playing guide in Big Bend Park with Robin while she was visiting us for a week or so, as she pointed out this and that, I realized that I had seen nothing yet. For someone such as me who travels the roads with such a slow pace, it was a big surprise. I actually was shocked when I realize I had never noticed this rock formation, or that one, or even some roads foreign to me. It reminded me of my Life when working in Florida and living on a sailboat and yet, never going to the beach. 
We don't have long here, I started going the camping gear today, will probably do a dry run into... the Park itself for a few nights and toward Death Valley we will go. Follow the weather, follow the path as always as it is calling us more than ever. 
So... some more photos of Big Bend Park in the Journal this time.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A bit North of here... TX

Right now the winds have unleashed with a fury. The clear blue skies have turned into a liquid mud, visibility is I would call it “rare”, sand bursts are passing by at great speed, it is a weighing hot, a humid air that will only allow me to breath mixed in with powder and sand. Everything has changed so rapidly. It is as we have moved onto another Planet flying in with a heavy turbulence yet not so foreign as familiar throughout the year as also throughout the country, yet always a bit unnerving as the wind finding it's path under my skin. 
A couple days ago was a different stage. One has to seize in these times the opportunity to ride as we did when I decided to go on a bit north of here. Ft Davis, the Mc Donald Observatory, all was ahead of us. Packing, mapping up my bags, all took a back seat. “Old Faithful” oils have been changed all around, throttle bodies checked, a small repair here and there , the rest will wait, all is one day at the time. 
As a few years ago I was allowed behind the glass wall to take some photos of the big lens. Always a treat. More on the Journal.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The “Two Wheeled Texans” in Terlingua. TX

I never know what the day is going to bring up when saddling up “Old Faithful” and heading to town, the closest one, Terlingua, about 30 miles south of here. I quickly notice an unusual motorcycle activity, question answered by the fact that this was the weekend of the “Two Wheeled Texans” riding the area, camping in many different sites, some all the way to Lajitas. It was warm, meet up with some Friends who had decided not to ride that last afternoon, a bit of shade, a gracious lunch and much chatting end up being the day's menu. One by one the riders were returning, dusty, tired for some, everyone ready for the Sunday night dinner were I was graciously invited. Texas fare, more conversations, Spirit was behaving within a crowd he is not used to be within, what a great day it was, a day to remember. 
In the meantime packing is still going on, the fear of not fitting in bags what we always need for months to come is always present trying to avoid last year's mailing to a Friend 26lbs of unused items. One never knows. Trying to be out of here in about a week, should be just about right to ride the southern route to Tucson and on to Death Valley. 
More in the Journal.
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for your stories and photos. West Texas was a refuge for me for 2 years and it holds a special place in my heart. It's nice to see such beautiful pictures from there.


----------



## bigdoglover620 (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the pics,to cute.you must have one happy doggie.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

bigdoglover620 said:


> Love the pics,to cute.you must have one happy doggie.





waterbaby said:


> Thank you for your stories and photos. West Texas was a refuge for me for 2 years and it holds a special place in my heart. It's nice to see such beautiful pictures from there.


The area, a couple million acres is indeed beautiful and serene... and yes, Spirit with a Golden Heart is a happy buddy, we both are... :wave:












Readiness for the road... TX

Quite often I wonder why I even bother unpacking and yet the answer is always so obvious: winter... cold... At times I feel stuck, stuck in this beautiful area. I project too much, get ahead of the miles and forget the present we rest on when here Mother Nature is and has been so generous to us. It only takes a ride into Big Bend Park to awaken me of such wrongdoings, such thoughts knowing too well unfounded too often. Some chatting with Friends in Terlingua, visiting my neighbors, watching Spirit letting it all out while running freely here off his leash, that leash... a must in other areas. Human Nature can be so complex, maybe it is only me and my thirst to move along continuously. The Sunsets, the Sunrises, all glorious to no end. Cooking outside amongst the three fire pits, riding the dirt with no traffic as I have yet to see a car go by here since September! Besides Friends and UPS that is, the brown four wheel drive truck. But this season is coming to an end, we are indeed leaving early hoping the weathers ahead will not be too striking with us. Thursday morning we are again starting to wander. In the meantime I posted a Video of our last ride into the Park and more photos on the Journal.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Columbus Furlong Day”, N.M.

Our Karma is good, always while wandering the country without much of a schedule or route. No, we do not know where we will be August 14th 2015... Trust me that some do, some on the road as us thinking they have achieved the freedom desired only to be governed by their perpetual calendar. If it was so, we probably would have not stumbled on this great event in Columbus, New Mexico. Such a wonderful day it was we are thinking about returning next year. Oh! So there goes the planning... contradicting myself here. Smile. Many photos in the Journal about it all, free abundant and delicious food, “Friendship” was the banner throughout the day placed up high for everyone adorning a smile and kind words. Perfect weather, on to the Chiricahuas for a couple days, Portal and on over the Mountain on that very familiar dirt road to the Chiricahua National Monument and back. Moving on forward as now sitting in Tucson for a few days before taking on the road to Death Valley and back for Overland Expo 11 the following weekend where I will be teaching a “one pan” cooking class combined with “traveling without refrigeration”... I think we will take on a vacation after that...
Enjoy the photos...
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A cloudy day at the Catalina State Park. AZ.

Not the most cheerful entry written these past days as my long time and close Friend Bill has been checked into the Hospice. An avid motorcycle rider, a Dog Lover, a great Husband and a prankster as I have never experienced. He is the one that has seen me through thick and thin in years past, the one that has never let me get down on my own luck. How can we ever come to terms when such circle breaks off at such an early age? I read about “beauty” being within this World of ours, that door we only have to open as I have these past years and yet, his own page is flying away as it's chapter has yet to be finished. I know we will again live with the memories of a Dear one, sometimes none of this makes any sense. I canceled our outing to Death Valley and from Tucson, after a short hike into Catalina State Park on a cloudy day we are now in Patagonia, AZ. It is a beautiful area, different than what we have seen and experienced before, but the mood is just not there. The mind is 1300 miles away with my Friend who is no more seeing the clear blue skies, the trees, the multicolor rocks, all has now been dimmed in his own World. Not much else to say really.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, Ara. It's Megan from TWO (with the red CBR? worked in the BMW shop? :wave Funny, I've picked up an R100GS with Sputnik sidecar for my dog... but she doesn't like riding in it much.

Anyway, hi!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I was actually recommended to talk to you from someone on another forum! My husband and I, who are regular travelers, are planning to ride bikes across the united states in May with our dog, Charlotte! We are getting a bike trailer for her to ride in and will be doing mostly camping along the way. I already have a thread on here about it, but any advice you could give us?


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Ooh, a _bike_ trailer! I had parsed that as bicycle trailer. I'm not sure motorcycle trailers are a great idea - your dog would be sitting right behind the motorcycle's exhaust, sucking fumes.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

lol yeah, we're riding bicycles, not motorcycles, though we might do the motorcycle thing later on down the road. One thing at a time though! LOL!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I shall refrain from considering what fumes your dog might be exposed to in a trailer behind a bicycle. I just implore you and your husband to go easy on the burritos. :wink:


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

workerant said:


> Hey, Ara. It's Megan from TWO (with the red CBR? worked in the BMW shop? :wave Funny, I've picked up an R100GS with Sputnik sidecar for my dog... but she doesn't like riding in it much.
> 
> Anyway, hi!


Wow! Megan!!! Long time... years. Post some photos. Hope all is well for you, what a shame they have closed TWO!!! No more reason for us to come back East! You can e mail me too, my e mail is on our JOurnal.

RCloud. We have just settled for the night, sounds what you will be doing is wonderful. The lsower the better. I will write for you also, give me a couple of days.

Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Toward “Overland Expo 11”. Amado. AZ

This time we have not just been invited to this great event but also been asked to give a class. It is actually two subjects combined, the first one being “one pan cooking” and the second one “traveling without refrigeration”, they do go hand in hand as long as you do not care to eat meat, maybe only on days you will see a butcher while riding down the road, not much of a chance while crossing the Sahara. All this has reminded me a bit of the old days when as a Personal Chef to the rich and not so famous, food shopping was a daily ritual besides boxes coming in overnight through mail orders. All is now prepped, 2 meals per 50 minute class, there will not be much time for dicing and chopping, I needed to get a head start. It will be again old Friends we have not seen for a year now, new ones with show up and those off road toys will be the temptation for everyone. “Eye Candy”... Maybe we will see some of you there? Hoping to do so.


Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The big picture, “Overland Expo 11”. AZ

*Will try this again! My Journal was being migrated with GoDaddy never telling me it would be down for a few days... *
A couple days back from Amado now, rested as I think we are including Spirit who took in quite a bit of heat even if so protected by a hydration coat soaked in water just about on the hour. As usual when within such a crowd, it will take time to sort it all out, sort out the faces and the names and the stories heard, the stories from “on the road”. The such “road fever” is bad this am, we have to stay here a few more days awaiting some mail and a couple other logistical aspects. Hoping to get back on the road this coming Sunday and trying out again toward Death Valley where the weather forecast promises pleasant times. 
My three daily classes kept me busy throughout Overland Expo, kept me busy rehearsing it all ahead of time to keep them within a 50 minute presentation. The classes end up being standing room only, luckily their starting time was 11am which meant the lunch hour free for all was also mine for the tasting of the cooked goods and some chatting ensuing.
More photos on the Journal...

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The sound of a distant Drummer. NV

The road, those blue ribbons, at times liked in browns and rocky or sandy, they have deeply penetrated into my own well being. I am asked often if all is “getting old” or better “am I ready to quit?”... “am I getting tired of it all?” as we are closing in on 5 years of wandering. Amazingly everyday only increases this what I call now “addiction” toward the unknown, the next bend, the next silhouettes so often delicately drawn into the skies always ahead of us. “Death Valley” has in the past always been of a bad timing mainly with snow and much cold. All is now clear as the passage from here to there in itself is filled with the promises of good weather for those 3.3 million acres awaiting for us. The pace is a bit faster than desired only because we are meeting my Friend Brian for a couple of days, we can then fall back into our own timeless search. I often think how well Spirit has adapted to this road, how often his floor is not of wood or tiles or even carpets, but dirt under his own pad. How often he has in seconds felt “at home” on the few square feet we quickly take over to make it our overnight home. There are no schedules, no time frames, as of this moment again I myself have no clue where we will soon be besides in “Death Valley”. “The Road” photos on the Journal...
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A Treasure found: “Gold Point”. NV

I can only hope that for if it was only this time, I have enough credibility to entice you to come to “Gold Point”, Nevada. We have been there already for a few days, returning today as I had to come to town for some errands and Internet usage. “Gold Point”? A live Ghost Town thanks to Herb Robbins for the past 32 years him present conserving it all. The weather has been perfect, it is that time of the year to be in this area as it's elevation is just above 5000 feet. I started thinking the other day with a big smile while making a make shift table as my campsite is widening “I would make a good Homeless...” and realized... we are! But “Gold Point” feels as Home, I feel as belonging to that space so quiet and yet as I am told in the company of 17 Ghosts. The rides into Death Valley, the empty spaces of BLM which are in the millions of acres are plentiful and most are good roads, even freshly graded. We have water, even hot water and sometimes Herb cooks some of those great meals one can only dream of in this vast Desert!
More photos on the Journal...

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Gold Point”, NV. We have not moved on yet...

It can happen when one finds this space throughout more Deserted acres one can imagine and suddenly it feels as “we belong here”. The days have been lingering on and on with not much desire to leave the area. I already know we will not ride “all the roads” this time around, maybe not even next time around as we will be back if and when we ever leave. There are too many of those roads. They are amazingly well maintained, graded regularly, it makes it for some more than pleasant outgoings. The views are of postcards embedded in the mind forever, mine shafts at every turn, abandoned cabins, some maintained by travelers free for the night with furniture, needed shelter from the weather and a guest book. They have been however windy and cold days, I have to be ready for the windows of opportunity, it is that time of the year between the past harsh winter and the monsoon season which soon will start. Always at the mercy of Mother Nature. The nearest store is far, over 60 miles away, if and when you ever adventure yourself within this gem of an area, do not forget anything and be prepared for everything. More on the Journal...
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

On our way South, for now. NV.

These times have been almost as “where are we now?”. My Journal entries are still stuck in Gold Point and Hard Luck Castle, even though we actually are spending another night in Kingman before heading back to Tucson for Robin's Birthday which will be followed by a Concert of the B52's. I miss Gold Point, the quiet and serene times, the roads barely traveled by anyone but us, the little Ghost Town itself of 7 with Herb and Sandy being at the forefront of it all, including a dinner we had Saturday night. A great dinner! Unfortunately we had to leave. A couple days in Las Vegas at my Friends Christine and Jason needing some front brake repair as “Motorcycle Tire Center” promptly and with a big smile took care of “Old Faithful”. Then on a couple days to re-visit “Valley of Fire” where camping is only allowed in a couple campgrounds and now as mentioned on our way south as we will then turn around and follow the weather for the summer. North that is as the South is starting to heat up.
More photos on the Journal...
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Then and Now. Life. Tucson, AZ.

Steve Azar, yes, as we are now entering the “Country Music” charts (a bit of humor here...) has made this great video of us depicting in less than 3 minutes what it has taken us these past years, a video with his song “Hard Road”. As we sit here in Tucson right now for a couple more days for my Friend's Birthday, watching such images and listening to such words brings on, I cannot help it, so many of recent past remembrances of us on this road we have embraced. All is only hard as much as we want to make it even if at times one cannot see it any other way. Hope and Faith in this Life of ours has become a must, a daily “headline”. I have realized not long ago all is about “acceptance” as the choices are not of many. Sitting amongst four walls was never an option, one then while on the road can only be subjected to it's surroundings, the physical ones such as 'Mother Nature's” moods and their own “mental ones” as dealing with cards overturned in recent past. It all turns out to be a package deal sometimes stumbling and at others sailing through as when all the Stars seem so perfectly aligned as they have been these past days. In a few we will again take off, probably within some cooler evening hours and head up toward the higher elevations of Utah... in a few. 
Enjoy the video. 
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Show Low” with a smile. AZ

Tucson is behind us, hundreds, thousands of miles lay ahead of us, summer and fall do too, what an incredible scenario. Yet, we have not made further than a couple hundred miles as when being in Globe I remembered in “Show Low” my Friends Dean and Pam had taken residence building this compound since 2006. I conjunction with not so good weather passing by, snow this morning (!!!), well, we are still here enjoying the “Barn”, some serious cooking, Friendships and much chatting. It does not get ant better than this. One night turned into two, as we will leave tomorrow morning it will be three. How time passes by! Spirit has a couple new Friends, “Einstein” and “Buddy” and “Einstein” and him have been playing like I had never seen Spirit before. It is going to be sad to pull them apart when we leave as much as I am sure we will be back. How can we not! Discovering new roads from Tucson such as 77 to Globe and 60 bringing us here, “Tonto National Forest” and all it's well maintained service roads, all has been a plus and will see us again.
Enjoy the photos and some recent thoughts...

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I am touched “Thank You”, Show Low. AZ

The ride? Well, it turned out to be a U-Turn about 100 miles into it from Show Low. The skies were falling on us ahead only a few miles, unlike felt gusts of wind and rain did catch up with us, it was a race back to Holbrook, Arizona, taking cover in a depressing Motel room. They truly always are. So we never made it to “Valley of the Gods”, “Boulder”, “Escalante” and on. We live on the road, there is no rush, no hurry, only some common sense to move on with the weather which lately has not cooperated too well. The upside are photos which I enjoy taking while the clouds, cotton balls turning into menacing vessels in the skies pass by, I will always stop regardless. We are back in Show Low sheltered by the incredible hospitality of Dean and Pam, we are getting to know each other well within this “Oasis” of theirs. It is always a matter of regrouping before taking on the awaiting miles again, hopefully this time a smoother ride. 
Arizona Highways... then came the rain!
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Motorcyclist Cafe Barn & Bunkhouse, Show Low, AZ

How about that! We are still under the hospitable wings of Dean and Pam at their “Motorcycle Cafe Barn & Bunkhouse” in Show Low, Arizona. Turning my back on a few blood tests lately has only left me with the decision to have a biopsy. This past Friday Dean drove the 440 mile round trip to Tucson and now it is for a couple weeks just a matter of keeping my fingers crossed and awaiting for the results. I have to keep the Faith of Life going as a few different scenarios are awaiting, obscure and unknown at the present. We are longing for the road and yet, being here has been relaxing, enriching as the company at times chatting, at other times cooking and sharing a meal has been a highlight of our Journey. How can one “thank” enough for such gesture? The World sure is filled with such good people as we have always crossed path with them these past years. They seem to be not advertised! Seemingly only the bad news escape and make up the headlines so often read. One does need to believe that the “goodness” of many roams freely amongst us. They are here and there, they are indeed everywhere. I took some photos of what here we call “the barn”... it will give everyone an idea what one can do for other. Enjoy.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Mind Games “The Incertitude of Life”. Bluff, Utah

Rollercoaster it has been as yet we are comfortably camping in Bluff, Utah. Just mind games one goes through when outcomes of personal Health is yet to be announced. The scenarios? If the Nurse calls all is well... if the Dr calls, well, more scenarios on the forefront. I woke up this morning after the best night sleep ever as I always do in our tent, I woke up from a dream that sounded so real. I was on the phone with the Nurse and all was well. Message? I can only believe in it, there is no harm, there is much to gain. I am avoiding “primitive camping” for now only to have the ability to be reached when needed and this “Cadillac Park” is truly one of the most beautiful one we have been in. It feels as “home” to us, shaded site till late afternoon, quiet as only listening to the birds, the frogs and bullfrogs sounding like a heard of cows calling each other. The rides are of many, we have only been to the Gooseneck and Mexican Hat, we are taking it easy, Valley of the Gods will be next and an area filled with Hoodoos only locals know about. We have been here before, this is landscape and a space I never get tired of. 
Till next time...


Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

The Silhouettes... “Valley of the Gods”, Utah

Again, so fitting. “Valley of the Gods”. So near by when the sweet nurse's voice announced as I almost dropped the phone “no cancer”. Life came back rushing in with the strength of a hurricane force, my heart missed a couple beats, “are you sure....” I kept asking. With such high PSA numbers I can only see this as a miracle or as otherwise the Medical Field trying to continuously scare us “men” of a certain age. The ride, the always magical loop on this 17 mile dirt road was then of the best I have ever experienced. Priorities suddenly changed, “living” again and again came at the forefront of my soul, just living, nothing else truly now matters. We are still near by, we now have a mechanical problem with “Old Faithful” which I guess decided “well, if you are OK it is now my turn...”. I have no clue yet, could be throughout the transmission or the final drive, we might have to backtrack into the heat of Tucson for some repair. Seems this summer all has been delayed for our northern arrival... but then again, who cares! I am alive, Spirit will have to put up with me a bit longer, that is all that matters. Thank you for all that have send me your prayers and your incredible well wishes. Enjoy the Video and more photos on the Journal.Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Help needed in Tucson, down for some major repairs. AZ

A difficult entry, thoughts traversing right and left, the fear of not being able to cover the repairs. As it stands right now, we cannot. It is the big one. We only have a few days ahead while staying at a Friend's house, the heat is intense here in Tucson and no transportation. I swallowed my pride in this new entry and in the Journal asking for help comparing these 658 chapters written these past almost 5 years, thousands of photos, maps, a few recipes, as the physical entity of a few Coffee Table Books, a subscription for a magazine? We are cornered. A couple days ago, only 50 miles into our ride the rear wheel locked, foreign loud noises of metal coming to pieces, I knew it was going to be it for a while. Our Dear Friend “Dean” drove 780 miles these past two days to get us to Tucson at the “Iron Horse” BMW Motorcycle Dealer. Amazing how Life has it's valleys and peaks... It was not long ago awaiting for biopsy results on myself, today it is awaiting for a different kind of mechanical illness to be taken care off. I am hoping to have this ability to appeal to our readers, I know at this point the future path depends on you, it truly does. It was an interesting concept how “Old Faithful” was put on the trailer and taken off. Many have already been involved through this process of getting her here hoping for many more to get her out of here and get us going again.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

In Ara's polite and circuitous way, he's asking for help here. He is stuck in Tucson with his bike needing major repairs. I know Ara in real life, and he's well known and well respected on advrider.com, which is the pre-eminent place for mental cases like us to hang out.

So he's not asking (but I am): if you can help out, click on the "Contribute" button and pony up a little. Thanks.

Edit: apparently the advrider links I posted require a login to read them. Sorry. So please take as read that he's the real deal...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

workerant said:


> In Ara's polite and circuitous way, he's asking for help here. He is stuck in Tucson with his bike needing major repairs. I know Ara in real life, and he's well known and well respected on advrider.com, which is the pre-eminent place for mental cases like us to hang out.
> 
> So he's not asking (but I am): if you can help out, click on the "Contribute" button and pony up a little. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: apparently the advrider links I posted require a login to read them. Sorry. So please take as read that he's the real deal...


You are funny and thank you for bringing a smile to my face in these times... 
Half way there in the repairs, we will know more tomorrow afternoon... 
Thank you for your words... and be well, always. We will make it through this also.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Upcoming "Ron Howard Movie"... Please vote for us.... 

Could you vote for us in this photo contest which we are a semi-finalist to be chosen as a "theme" for an upcoming Ron Howard Movie? 2 days left... 
There are 29 photos left in this Worldwide contest. We are one of them in the "relationship" category! (of course...). Here are the instructions (they could have made it easier!). Don't try any other way... 

Open the link and click on "Enter Gallery" in the middle left. Scroll with the "right top arrow" next to the film strip and you will find our photo, one click will do. Our photo will come up as a thumbnail, click on the photo, the photo will come up and you can vote for us... please... 
Here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/Imagination

THANK YOU.... 

Ara & Spirit











Overwhelmed. “Old Faithful” rides on... AZ

All this happened too fast almost. The breakdown, 2 days to get to Tucson on a trailer, an outpouring wave of help and suddenly as fast seemingly as it happened “Old Faithful” is back on the road. “Iron Horse” in Tucson overwhelmed me, their handle on the situation has been exceptional. What a sweet sight it has been of “Old Faithful” in my Friend's garage while she is being “harnessed” again ready to take off Thursday morning. Boulder/Escalante in Utah... we have been trying to get there for it seems weeks now! The biopsy, the breakdown, this time it is a green light toward the weeks ahead rekindling our relationship with Mother Nature. So many have come forward as I sit here thanking everyone individually. It might take some time but it will get done. 
Tucson has been hot, hot for us, and the only “drive” was up one morning very early, Father's Day, up Arivaca Road which is also the road many locals ride. It was too early for any other vehicle, I needed some time alone to reminisce on my past times with Lance while the Sunrise, a beautiful one, was taking place on this Day always filled with the past memories. What a week it has been. 
Finally up is part III video of our Valley of the Gods ride and the sunrise photos...
“Thank you” all that have come forward, those two words will never be enough.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Imprisoned in my Freedom. Escalante. UT

The weather! HOT. Too hot for Spirit, a bit too much for me, sadly enough as we have just arrived in this area we will leave tomorrow morning, stop in Salt Lake City for a rear tire and make a B line for “Glacier”. It is unlike us to do so, but late moving on North Mother Nature is being a bit rough on us. Daytime is a furnace, it leaves a bit of early morning and evening maybe cooling off barely before Sunset. That is just how it goes these days. No complains though, we are mobile again and one more time “Thank You” for all that have rescued us, as there is no other word for it. I am still trying to “Thank” everyone individually, I will get there eventually as all is always only a matter of time. Riding again brings on many thoughts. The word “Freedom” has been bouncing around and around as today turning 63 (and Spirit “7”) I am realizing that there can never be a turning around, it is too late to go back ever to a Life which is not what it is today even if so at times like the present, Mother Nature forces us to move on from a space I so much love being. More on the Journal just posted...
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Up to the Tetons, WY

We are now 20 miles away from Cody, east of it, still “out there” and yet Internet, phone connection, power, water, all is now available. No Bears and Mosquitoes! We spend a few days without it all as we do quite often, a primitive campsite off Grassy Lake Road, by “Flag Ranch” in the Tetons, the switch is always a shock to the mind. The more time we spend “off grid” the harder it is to face this screen and yet, I enjoy it, I enjoy sharing the path we have taken, the photos trying to convey a certain sense of another reality we have embraced. This was the first we explored the “Tetons” and what magnificent space it is with it's snow covered peaks, more snow this year than ever, the “Snake River” near by within a few feet (reason for the Mosquitoes!) playing it's constant melody so soothing inducing a good night sleep as never before. It was a slice of Paradise as now we we look for another one, and another one! “Bear's Tooth Pass”. We have been here before, it is on our way north to the Glacier and hopefully a bit of Canada as long as we can handle the logistics. A few favorite photos now on the Journal have made their way... this technology does not cease to amaze me...
Till next time...

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Logging Creek, MT and “Footprints from Wyoming”

So last week for some rare moments my true anger rose to the surface as invited to a campground, Spirit gets attacked by a dog, owner who had been warned, owners, a couple working on the premises, both “alcoholics”, a pathetic path of Life they are on. Turns out the owner of the campground also is. Amazing how these people congregates. Even more amazing is how I fell into that unpleasant situation. Spirit is fine, saved by my foot and his leash. It was a close call. That is where the title “Footprints from Wyoming” came from. It was a dark time. We then moved on quickly to the “Logging Creek” Campground, our last entry, found by my nose, an isolated primitive campground off #89 before “Great Falls”, MT, this after some incredible riding through “Lewis and Clark” Forest. I actually think we saw them, they are everywhere from East to West, from Washington and Oregon to even California I think. The gravel roads where exceptionally well taken care off showing a network of them on the map, firewood was plentiful, water from a creek, white tail deer visiting the site, not bear visits... It has been the other side of the coin, peaceful days with only a few storms here and there in the late afternoons.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Logan's Pass”, Glacier National Park, MT

I realize our Journal is chronologically off as connections on the road are not quite often readily available and for more reason, as I write this, we have already left the “Glacier” sitting for a couple of days in Lander, WY. I have been feeling defeated by the swarms of mosquitoes taking away any sense of being there, campsite that is, within the moments, instead fighting off the waves of those annoying creatures, spraying clothing with 100% Deet and watching Spirit himself while covered with Eucalytus-Lemon spray being attacked to no end. Many have come forward with other possible solutions, nothing, meaning “nothing” has worked. The bottom line? Move on for now. On the other side of the coin it was one of the best rides ever from East Glacier to Lander. Back roads to no end, a good tail wind, even the ride through Yellowstone and Tetons on a Sunday afternoon was of a fast pace without too many cars stopping in the middle of their lanes to watch and photograph a squirrel go by. Where from here? With the constant thought of staying cool, Colorado sounds like an attractive space for a while, higher elevations, and who knows, maybe the mosquitoes will be of the old breed... a bit tamer. 
Enjoy the photos and a video through Logan's Pass. The lower part playing this time.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

My “Mistress”, the Road. AZ

Realizations do not take up much time in this element of Life, consciousness does, the inner battle often not wanting fully to realize the deeply rooted presence of an aspect one cannot anymore escape. We are for another day in Tucson, I could not avoid having to come back for some personal matters needing prompt attention, and within this go around here, there is now not an ounce of doubt, a full understanding that we will never be again filled with the ability to remotely survive while the call of the road is left behind. I have surrendered without a battle to such concept as amazing as it could be, seeing a constant horizon ahead with no end in sight, no gates and no doors and no locks as all a free passage even if so the stage is of a universal one, those are the components for a forward momentum too late to now stop. It is as a daily taste which has turned into a must, a need I could say as these days present again are as my breathing is curtailed from the lack of my own personal Life support. We dropped 1400 miles in about 3 days. We managed to stay at higher elevation and Karma took care of us in lower elevations throughout an unusual cool day even going through Moab, Bluff, the lower plains. It was a great ride with the winds carrying us on. Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I can think, on Muley Point. UT

Colorado bound, yet cool weather, quick thinking at the last chance, the last intersection I could make a left instead of a right and Muley Point, Utah, it was. A few cars at the first look out, no one at the last one, the one I call “The Point of the Point”. What a gift it has been, great temperatures, a nice wind blowing away, almost cold throughout the night and a few photos, Sunset, Sunrise, a new painting for every moment passed. It was a need more than anything else after a few days in Tucson and the heat almost intolerable. We “are” headed toward Colorado, the high altitudes, the passes we can ride, a space we can find where we will settle for a while. We have been moving around too much, there is balance I feel we have lost and the necessary steps are ahead to regain it. To start with the ability to think, as Muley Point has allowed me to do so. The hottest month of the year it is, it is for us the only solution to maintain composure on this path we are on, up and up. Enjoy the photos...  Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Have fun! Just be reeeeeal careful if you're going anywhere near Denver...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

RCloud said:


> Have fun! Just be reeeeeal careful if you're going anywhere near Denver...


We don't go to Denver... trust me on that, or Aurora... Thanks!










Beaver Lake, Co.

A picture perfect space and weather and all. Colorado in the summer at higher altitudes is a gem, almost cold at night! As always “Nature” brings on much thoughts unlike this one time World Traveler who told me not to ask myself any questions about Life as it would bring answers and so, more questions. He shall remain nameless. All in such space is in such parallel of mind and body, present times and past memories, some future thoughts, nights and days as all passes on at it's designated speed one moment at the time. We are back in Ouray for one night and back on the road in the morning toward Crested Butte as being there a couple years ago without a chance to really explore it's own spaces. I remember snow throughout those days which I am sure will be melted this month. Spirit as always is having the time of his Life, abundant smells and the cool weather always suit him best. All is well... going down the chosen and sometimes unplanned roads, thinking some and not thinking some but always lots of photos! Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Crested Butte, Lost Lake... more... Co.



The depth of the spaces present have deepened, magic it has been and like floating on those cottonball clouds we witness daily, we are emerging from the bowels of this Journey, time escaping unavailing me to come here and check with my good Friends of this Forum their own ongoing summer. There seem to be always the occasion to post an entry into the Journal as all is written on my phone off line and my photos are moved on also off line with now the help of portable solar power. A couple entries later, here we are again on this pages while physically in and around Lake City, San Cristobal Lake, reminiscing about those past entries when camped at Lost Lake and also visiting more than once Crested Butte, CO. We have been to Colorado before! Why is it only now the repercussions of it's space conductive to my seeking have come forward? Maybe we were not looking deep enough, maybe we were not ready. So many roads, so many dirt roads, lakes, little towns each with their own charm, so much more... and so many photos.

Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Lake City, Lake San Cristobal, CO.

There is as a medical condition while being on the road, a “malady” I call it. The path of the mind becomes wide open emptying itself from the mundane traffic jams, the imperceptible fills up it's space, the detailed lightly brushed surroundings suddenly become the deepening aspect of what one notices. What I notice anyhow... It is as a different Life takes effect, different values, colors and even smells unlike a path I cannot even remember from the past even if so exposed to it at times while running through towns and cities when such becomes a must.
Amongst all the towns we have gone through, Lake City has taken a forefront seat. So has Lake San Cristobal where we had the good fortune camping high up perched on the cliffs about maybe at the most 15 feet away from the ledge. From the Lake toward Creede and South Fork, all in between, dozens of unpaved roads await each with their own silhouettes of a mountain set as always incredible backgrounds. 
It is endless truly, so endless that I think next summer such roads will be seeing us for a few months enticed also by the permanent cool weather present. 
The photos for sure have been fun to take...
Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

We are here and there... NM, CO.



Moving on fast lately. From Colorado to a few “HOT” days at “The Oasis”, back in Tucson and at the present time nearing San Luis Obispo for a few days. Will be dropping to San Diego next week for a few needed nights and finally on back to Texas... I think! The imprints are of many, they are now marked on the map for some return visits when the times will be more leisurely as I will announce soon the reason for all this traveling, which I do not call “living on the road”. Such an incredible diversity this Country offers I realize when such occasion makes us go the miles with a pace we are truly not use to. Yet as I have given us plenty of a head start the days do linger and the many miles in big numbers are not needed. Texas was of an oven turned up on convection, it was one of those rare and actually unique time for us to be there. Like a hammer it dropped on our heads but we made it as we will the rest of this route. We will see the Ocean today, the Beaches, always a soothing time and hopefully some cooler weather.
Los Cruces was a nice stop for us with our Friends. Jake took the time to take us to his favorite own personal space, some desolate BLM Land not too far. 
Enjoy the Photos... keep checking the new entries, sometimes the connection are rare and my visits to this Forum becomes difficult. 



Be safe and well.
Peace, Love and Courage.



Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Rocks, Wind and Water... CA

We sure have been moving around a lot lately. October will see us back at “The Oasis”, the weather should be by then cool enough to catch up on projects lingering now for years such as the Book, organizing our Smugmug Gallery and officially opening the “one-pan recipe” e-store maybe even mixed in with some cooking and camping gear well tried and proven to excel over these past years. In the meantime it was San Luis Obispo avoiding Los Angeles, Pismo Beach with a few nights sleeping right on the sand and listening and feeling the magic of the Ocean, now in Davis visiting our Friends before we head South to San Diego for the last leg of this logistical approach of a sponsorship which will be unveiled by the end of this month. An aspect which will facilitate our Journey... We stopped at “Joshua Tree National Park” for more magic under deep gray skies, a bit of rain, all good enough to cool us down and freeze some of the silhouettes present with the camera. Peaceful times, moving right along one day at the time. 
Enjoy the photos and all...
Be safe and well.


Peace, Love and Courage.

Ara & Spirit 


www.theoasisofmysoul.com 

http://beemerchef.smugmug.com/ Our Photo Gallery in the works... 

5th year on the road under the Stars


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Southbound in California...

Sitting in San Diego right now for a few days, more precisely “Chula Vista”, awaiting for this final leg of what I feel a whirlwind passage through California. I still feel as being in a different country! We detoured through Davis for a few days visiting some Dear Friends of ours, we even stopped in Los Angeles, I think it was Sherman Oaks spending then one afternoon in “Venice Beach”, being driven luckily as I don't think we would have made it out of the Freeways in one piece and now here. Back to Tucson in a few days, Show Low and even a stop in Phoenix for a quick repair next week. These days even with much anticipated apprehension have been as chapters playing within this path so different for us and the thought alone of “The Oasis” awaiting for us I must say calms me down. Spirit himself now has been quiet, this also is not his element, what a patient being he has been all along. I think we will manage to go back as we did a few years ago to “Anza Borrego”, catch a Sunset, practice a bit of deep breathing while away from it all even if it is just for one day...
Enjoy the photos, from the Wine Country, Highway #1, Venice Beach and more...

Be safe and well.


Peace, Love and Courage.



Ara & Spirit 


www.theoasisofmysoul.com 
http://beemerchef.smugmug.com/ Our Photo Gallery in the works... 

5th year on the road under the Stars


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Sherpa”, our new Friend coming to Texas with us...

I can only think good “Karma” when today “Old Faithful” is following behind us toward Texas. An “ECamper” from “Ursa Minor Vehicles” in Chula Vista, CA, on an “all wheel drive” Honda Element, lifted 3 inches by CCM in San Luis Obispo. Feels very strange. Yet, the road beat us up these past years and from point A to point B this will be a shelter, well, maybe “deserved”? Park anywhere and in less than one minute the pillow will find it's place and so will Spirit's cushion and blanket and warmth when needed. Not a permanent fixture, we will mix it up at times continuing with “Old Faithful”, at times as I see snow photos in my mind, with “Sherpa” alone, often the complete convoy!
It is winter approaching and this new Friend is more than welcome. I keep thinking daily positive feelings while planted on this path chosen and one after another the generosity of many does not cease to amaze me. The breakdown not long ago with a list of contributors I have finally started to thank personally, the negative results of a biopsy, and now “Sherpa” opening new horizons of Adventures within a vast array of destinations independent from harsh weathers. 
We shall be back at “The Oasis” in a couple of days literally picking up the pieces of our tent that has blown away, did not withstand 100mph+ winds! Did not expect it. I was lazy to put away this monster whose fabric alone weighs 86lbs... Will now put up a smaller one and use the wood stove as a smoker much needed... It always works out.
More on the Journal... 
Be safe and well.


Peace, Love and Courage.



Ara & Spirit 


www.theoasisofmysoul.com 
http://beemerchef.smugmug.com/ Our Photo Gallery in the works... 

5th year on the road under the Stars


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A Birthday filled with “Hope”. TX

This week has not been about riding. A big weight descends always on Lance's Birthday, the mind takes a path always unexpected nourished only from this avenue we embraced 5 years ago. I go back 34 years when my flesh and blood screaming and rambling already in his own ways suddenly appeared, I was not aware at the time he would be such an Old Soul staying around only long enough to give me some of his wisdom and pave today's moments, the present and near past. I today so much realize the Wealth within he has given me. The ability emanating from my own desire to roam and take in Mother Nature's constant offerings, my Buddy Spirit, my constant shadow and immediate support never for one instant failing with his own gifts, my constant growing list of Friends unknown not so long ago showering me with always kind words, support and understanding of maybe this “odd” path we are on and with “hope” that myself am worthy of their time and relationship.
Today is such a special day, I can close my eyes and relive that day past, the one justifiably we call “Birth Day” for now I understand also all of the right reasons. A quiet day. Moment by moment after a Sunrise ride on Aqua Fria Rd yesterday. A beautiful simple Sunrise to celebrate this very special week. Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com

our new Photo Galleries...

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com

5 years, the Stars, living under them...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Days of “Paradise”. TX

Romancing the Road surfaces within these present times when the feel and the act of the season changes are imminent. When suddenly there is a table ahead of me and not a handlebar. When I am reading in the darkness of the evening which approaches by the day faster, others past rides, drives, hikes. When the maps are laid out instead of a glance toward a GPS and slowly eyes half closed, head resting on a pillow the imagination runs wild and the questions of if we have been here or there arises to no end. A cold spell was welcome a few days ago, again the heat has come back yet without it's past degrees, however enough to harbor shade with a big welcome. I feel as we are in between costume changes, as the stage is turning around on it's own axis not quiet yet and smooth on gears which makes her hesitate. 
“Mariscal Mines” in the Big Bend Park had been calling since last winter. We could not make due with the present road. We end up in the heat of “Terlingua Abaja” instead, a road a bit friendlier. The Sunrise at “Santa Elena Canyon” one morning offered a state of mind unlike any others while within the solitude of the tall rocks. It offered photos I now cherish, the ones which bring me the coolness of that morning. A ride to one of my favorite little town “Alpine” discovering “Murphy Street” which slowly is dressing up in vivacious colors.
The heated gear will be out soon... no doubt, I now feel it throughout every night. 
The writing goes on, the photos show up and a couple entries later standing in the middle of this vast one million acre land here we are!

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

5 years, the Stars, living under them...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

These past days at and around “The Oasis”, TX

It is Halloween night... I doubt anyone will find us while out “trick or treating”... Maybe “we” should go there as it seems this year everyone is really going all out for the fun. Maybe a sign of the times trying to put away the daily increasing burdens which too much I think is being written all over the place... 
A few rides in Big Bend National Park lately, we love riding those roads, we love being spoken rudely by a Ranger as he even makes a fist branding it back and forth to show me how to restrain Spirit on a leash as he was going to start boxing... and that is without even getting out of his car. I have no clue why “we” have to pay the price almost ruining our moments only because of other irresponsible ones and their Dogs. But, whatever... Smile and go on it was. I only nodded, words were not needed.
It will be the “Day of the Dead” Celebration soon in a couple evenings. Always a special night at Terlingua's “Ghost Town” with many Friends, much food, music and I hope the annual bonfire... 
Spending much time trying to fill and put the finishing touches to this “one-pan recipe” store. Everything as in Life takes twice as long as imagined and twice as hard. Should be soon if I was told the codes (???) decide to cooperate. We are so due for some unknown destination once all is settled as the weather has finally turned just right. Perfect I would say. 
More photos of the Ghost Town we stopped by last night to witness an incredible Sunset and also Part II of our ride on River Rd last week.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

happy Halloween Spirit and Ara!!


----------



## Ari Bear (Oct 3, 2011)

I love your photography, so beautiful


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you! 










Day of the Dead, 5 Years later. Terlingua. TX

I was under the impression this one being Monday and the thought of loosing one or two calendar days comes to me at the present as the most “worthy” luxury one can posses. For the best, even better, it is “free”. I don't really know if it takes much practice or if I have just fallen into the path, but it is present or as I think it “the present is not”. Another “Day of Dead” has just come and gone also marking our 5 year Anniversary on the road since we left the Georgia/Florida area, strangely enough, having not been back yet. It is only a number, I keep thinking so unimportant truly, yet it has marked a milestone and has woken me up realizing all the lessons such time has taught and the fact that it is grand time to put it all in perspective applying myself better toward this chosen path. It is grand adventures ahead, more than ever even if winter is almost here, present right now actually for many, meaning for us to sit a bit tight and catch up on some logistics better weather does not allow... because, we don't sit still long enough to do so. As always it was the time to see again the locals of Terlingua gathered around food, much chatting but no bonfire this year. Enjoy the photos and the video in this new entry.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm envious! Looks like you have a lot in common with my buddy JD. Maybe you know him? https://picasaweb.google.com/117876...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPreupv5293EHg&feat=directlink


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

houla said:


> I'm envious! Looks like you have a lot in common with my buddy JD. Maybe you know him? https://picasaweb.google.com/117876...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPreupv5293EHg&feat=directlink


WE have never met but we have spoken (written!!!) on FB. Maybe we will meet some day!


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

beemerchef said:


> WE have never met but we have spoken (written!!!) on FB. Maybe we will meet some day!


I had a hunch. I just realized why your sig line was familliar...you're a BARFer!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

houla said:


> I had a hunch. I just realized why your sig line was familliar...you're a BARFer!


Small World... right? Have many Friends there... Spirit does anyhow!!!


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

beemerchef said:


> Small World... right? Have many Friends there... Spirit does anyhow!!!


Sure is. Here's a censored BARF salute to you and Spiriteace:. Ride safe.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

houla said:


> Sure is. Here's a censored BARF salute to you and Spiriteace:. Ride safe.



Thanks!!! Talk soon...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

All in a detour... TX

Strangely enough one as myself sometimes does not realize what is for grabs right under their nose such as into the spaces we went on for a few days. East and a bit North. Del Rio with it's beautiful “Amistad Lake”, Sabinal with “Nora's Tacos”, “Lost Maples State Park”, “Lone Star Motorcycle Museum” and there would have been more if the weather would have cooperated. Last minute change after a glance at the forecast and I repacked everything on Sherpa's back! Yes, it was strange, did not feel quite right as it will never be as such going down the road with “Old Faithful”, but, having a quick shelter, not needing rain gear per say, having the heater on and listening to my favorites tunes, well, as everything it was a good compromise this time around. Spirit sure enjoyed it... It was more of a need to get away as anything else, it was wanting to feel the wanderlust since we had been here for a couple weeks now only taking on local rides. Once North of Sabinal, passed Utopia, the roads turn into Motorcycle riding Heaven and the next time around it will be “Old Faithful” leading the ride. Plenty of photos... some more Music... the Museum was great! Long Journal entry.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Soul Shuffling... TX

The not so long ago “broken down situation” has since hit me hard throughout this “on the road” path taken. It was I must say the most embarrassing moment I have had, probably throughout my whole existence which has always been self sufficient. There was no “Plan B”, the thought of “Old Faithful” as such was in my mind an almost impossibility. Not so, obviously and naively I must say. Regardless the reasons why someone such as me at the age of 63 ends up with no financial savings, in this instance covering Lance's medical bills, a Child with no Health Insurance in this “not so kind” health care entity, the path has been irresponsible, unpredictable and unstable. We were saved, literally, by the many so kind readers of ours, Friends. This cannot happen again and will not. Winter times are setting in, we are not moving around as much and “time” these past few weeks has allowed me to open a new section within the Journal sharing my “one-pan recipes” in the form of an e-store and also populating my Photo Galleries. They are both work in progress as more recipes will be added as we go along, as I cook along, and more photos are also uploaded as I go through the 100,000 or more of those pictures taken these past five years. In the meantime here, at “The Oasis”, the weather has been more than perfect. Local rides, cooking for some Friends, The Annual “Alpine Art Walk” is happening this weekend, the “Big Bend State Park” is also calling us for some camping days in a bit of a different environment. I am thinking maybe exploring “Baja” soon. Will see... 
Enjoy the recipes... the photos... there will be more.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“Gratitude” and the “Alpine Art Walk”. TX

So much going on at the present time. Inward, outward. All at the right time throughout this “Thanksgiving” week. I stumbled on a great video which I posted on the Journal and as I hope you give it the 6 minutes it takes to watch it, you will realize how could I avoid sharing it with all. I watch it every morning when a connection is available. A reminder to stay grounded “now” and take in a present Life we should all be so thankful about. A far cry from times past in my Life on this path when the steps only took place in this dark tunnel with seemingly no light ever even flickering. All is now so much brighter. It all came about ahead of a fabulous weekend when the “Alpine Art Walk” was taking place which we attended both days. As always great Art displayed, smiling and friendly faces, and a parade of “Art Cars” entertaining more than ever. I also produced a video for that event and another one when the butterfly bicycles where riding around and around! You will just have to watch that one also. One more... a reminder that the “One-Pan Recipe” store is open. Would love to hear feedback, it is and always be work in progress... All this has not left much time for riding. Have to fill that void now as we will be taking off toward “Big Bend State Park” tomorrow morning. A quiet Thanksgiving we will have as soon as I find a patch of dirt to set up our tent for a few days. The weather? Perfection. Cannot ask for more. 
Enjoy... we did.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

“TASCATE 2”... A Star? Yes... TX

Totally enlightening few days Spirit and I roaming “Big Bend Ranch State Park”. Another million acres of desolate land set aside for us it seemed liked with so few others most likely because everyone being so scattered. All unpaved, some decent ones, some bad ones meaning “good” and some we ourselves did not attempt! The campsites are solitary, miles away from each other, it is as the bare spaces are on loan for the duration to be enjoyed, for one such as myself rummage the mind and soul of this Life I have chosen. Clear skies one day with mid thirties throughout the consecutive nights, clouds another day offering the most incredible Sunset witnessed on Thanksgiving Day, and rain for the remainder. Much needed yet allowing us to exit with much ease. It is not designed for an overnight camping! Sauceda, the Welcome Center, is out of the way, it is a space to enjoy for days on end, bags filled with provisions, they do have water. Off Road motorcycles were of a few, 4x4's and a few horses. Probably the most convenient way to get around. It was good, it was better than that! 
Enjoy the photos and the cooking!

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

5 years, the Stars, living under them...


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

And another Sunday in and around Terlingua. TX

My chronological aspect of writing and then on visiting here I am finding odd at times while loosing track of it's days. Does it really matter? We were there... we saw... we felt! Sundays are becoming a ritual riding to Terlingua. It actually started with a planned ride to Big Bend National Park and on to Marathon, to Alpine and back to “The Oasis”. Less than half way through some bad weather turned us around, some good Karma took us back to The Porch, even better, a big crowd were finishing the “Crazy Bicycle Race” (why not? Have to devise some self entertainment often enough) and another big crowd with their arms filled with Musical instruments entertained us. Again. New faces, new sounds and much talents later why not at 5pm endure the good and filling $1 Tacos at the Starlight Theater Restaurant. A cool ride back, mind, body and soul satisfied and filled to the brim with goodness... what more can one ask on a December day?
Photos, thoughts, videos... enjoy them all on the Journal. 


Be well, always.


Ara and Spirit


http://www.youtube.com/user/beemerchef?feature=mhee
The Videos


www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Roller Coaster Days... Austin, TX

I differ agreeing with some to the fact that my Journal can be controversial. I do agree with the fact if awaiting for a physical ride report, it is just not it. It can be very boring for the ones that search for such pages within the ones I have written. I think photos left untold can portray better than words. How many times could I have written “We rode 176 miles, stopped to eat a Cheeseburger and drunk a Coke, we got fueled up, the Sun was bright, the engine roared at over 100mph... and we almost hit a cow” and on and on... It is not. I simply think if it is the case, everyone is then on “controversial” as each of us are so uniquely molded to be who we are, do what we do and think how we think. There are not two alike individuals. It is what makes the Spice of this Life. Everyone has their own intricate path coming and going and everyone is riding this roller coaster we are on, up and down, fast and slow. I just happen to write as such for each turn of the wheels. Our wheels. That is about all so very plainly said. I run away from controversy, as fast as we can... 
I always take away and remain with good memories as was our few days in Austin. I instantly went on overload mode, it went away. Outstanding hospitality, Friends taking us out on the town and foremost Ardys “One Million Mile” ridden Celebration at “Lone Star BMW” Dealer in conjunction with their Christmas Holiday Open House with such an incredible array of food. 
Now back at “The Oasis” after a good old time ride, meaning cold, rain and fog, I am nursing this cold and sore throat! Everything comes to a halt... Spirit has to also endure my lethargic time for now. 
Maybe too many photos on the Journal today!

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit



www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

beemerchef said:


> Maybe too many photos on the Journal today!


There can never be too many of your beautiful photos. I enjoy them immensely. Thank you.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

RoughCollie said:


> There can never be too many of your beautiful photos. I enjoy them immensely. Thank you.


Very kind, "Thank You". 










A “Colorful” Christmas Week... TX

"Winter Soltice Day"... The shortest day of the Year, Sunrise in company of the Moon.

Wishing a very Merry Christmas to all our Friends, from Spirit and I, wishing for Life's path to smile on yours with much Health and Happiness as it should be.
It has been a trying week! Finally, a bit late but did it anyhow, a visit to the Dr ending up with a couple shots and much antibiotics which are barely doing now their job making me feel 3/5 human instead of none these past days. Enduring some bitter cold and even snow in Alpine, not happy with the heating solution anymore, something has to change, I know I am getting softer by the year and yet rare are these frozen nights and days.
I feel as these past times have been as a forced mental vacation flowing also on the physical side as efforts are just worthless. Sleep, read, try to eat... repeat! Poor Spirit did not get much of any enjoyment throughout his own days but I think he is happy having also done some catching up on his own sleep... I can hear him snoring right now, a nice and peaceful sound as probably he often hears me as such!
It is on to Terlingua today and have a meal with some good Friends, it is nice and nicer to have access to driving a car!!! I do have a big smile behind the steering wheel when the conditions are this rough. Like a kid driving for the first time... I remember those days. 
Enjoy the black and white photos on this “Colorful Christmas”!... stay safe.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit



www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal/You Tube Videos

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Strings attached or not?... Texas.

No week is ever alike, and neither not a single day or hour or minute for that matter as forward is always the constant motion, the non changeable common denominator of our Lives. The ones of 2011 somehow are passing by me as a fast forward reel, every frame inducing such mixed emotions and yet, encompassing past Health issues, mechanical ones, here we are... all well, only missing to hear that 12th ring of the clock with my so much missed Lance. It stuns me always. The motion thought of how did this all happen? A mystery I try to not rebel against anymore, the always “bitter-sweet” thoughts. “My “Gratitude” emerges as learned these past Years. It is a must as to not sink in into a space where I was on the first curves of this Journey of ours. I have so many to “Thank” for. Spirit “my shadow” and the extension of my being here “now”, my many Friends and their incredible support always myself hoping I am worthy of their embrace, Mother Nature having been kind to us even on her days of dark and cold and somber days. Our complete surrounding as it is always “what it is” I bow to with much acceptance. 

This past week has been cooking a private dinner mixed with a slide show and some videos played, some of our experiences, spaces we have lived on. It has been rewarding. So much so I would love to offer more of those and share as such with others throughout the Country we criss cross. It has been a Doctor's visit finally and much medicine to get over this non sense of a bronchitis. Letters from another Traveler questioning his own Journey and my replies... Never a dull moment.
Wishing you all the Best and Happy and Healthy upcoming new 2012 Year...
Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit



www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos



5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

We are actually rubber tramping through Texas, on our way to AZ when our station wagon broke down on I-10. We're in Van Horn right now, getting it repaired. Such a beautiful area!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

RCloud said:


> We are actually rubber tramping through Texas, on our way to AZ when our station wagon broke down on I-10. We're in Van Horn right now, getting it repaired. Such a beautiful area!


Oh! too bad you did not come to Big Bend!!! You are obviously going the other way... Did you go through Alpine and Marfa, Valentine? 
I have never heard the expression "rubber tramping"? 
Ara and Spirit


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

beemerchef said:


> Oh! too bad you did not come to Big Bend!!! You are obviously going the other way... Did you go through Alpine and Marfa, Valentine?
> I have never heard the expression "rubber tramping"?
> Ara and Spirit


We made it to Sierra Blanca where our car broke down, about 88 miles east of El Paso. We had our car towed to Van Horn, which is another 40 miles east of that. It sucks, but I just got to say, if you ever break down anywhere, break down in Van Horn. The people out here are SO unbelievably kind and are doing everything they can to help us and get us back on the road. 

"Rubber tramping" is basically an old term for people who just drive around randomly in their cars, going from town to town with no real destination. We have to get to Flagstaff, AZ by the second week of January for my husband's tax job, but we were pretty much just driving around, exploring and camping in the desert when this happened. We were hoping to go to Marfa to maybe see the ghost lights when our car started acting up.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

RCloud said:


> We made it to Sierra Blanca where our car broke down, about 88 miles east of El Paso. We had our car towed to Van Horn, which is another 40 miles east of that. It sucks, but I just got to say, if you ever break down anywhere, break down in Van Horn. The people out here are SO unbelievably kind and are doing everything they can to help us and get us back on the road.
> 
> "Rubber tramping" is basically an old term for people who just drive around randomly in their cars, going from town to town with no real destination. We have to get to Flagstaff, AZ by the second week of January for my husband's tax job, but we were pretty much just driving around, exploring and camping in the desert when this happened. We were hoping to go to Marfa to maybe see the ghost lights when our car started acting up.


"Rubber Tramping"!!! or with a hack...
Well, let me know if you come by this area... Terlingua New Year's Eve will be filled with Music... This will be the 1st time in 10 years I will go out to listen or basically be out!
If you are camping there is plenty of room here...
You can e mail me also (ad is on the Journal) and I will give you this land line number (cells do not work). Yes, everyone is very nice around here and that is a big reason I have a hard time NOT coming here!!!
You need to come to Terlingua New Year's Eve for sure... and on the First they have the Pea Cooking contest with more mUsic... it is space unlike ane in the whole country. I have a couple videos up on You Tube (Beemerchef).
Be well... Ara and Spirit


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Ooooohhh, if only we had more time! It sounds like a real blast, but we really gotta get to Flagstaff! Have lots of fun for us! Maybe we can make it next year!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

RCloud said:


> Ooooohhh, if only we had more time! It sounds like a real blast, but we really gotta get to Flagstaff! Have lots of fun for us! Maybe we can make it next year!


OK, stay safe... and put it on your Calendar... 
Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

1,895 or so Days later, my 700th Journal entry. TX

All is a bit overwhelming when I think of so many taking a week off or maybe two, barely enough time to taste what the Road offers. It is overwhelming to feel as we have just left and yet such time has passed on. It does not seem time means anything anymore, only the "moment" does, "now".
A huge Gift came our way a couple days ago in the form of an incredible time while riding Big Bend National Park. That's Texas. I knew the moments leading to Sunset were going to be spectacular. Cloud formations of all shapes and colors played incessantly in turmoil and at times calm as on cue for each minute passed. “Sotol Look Out” was were I wanted us to be when those final moments took place, when finally through myriads of hues of reds and crimson and magentas and so much more splashed against the skies background.
One of those Days again which will remain forever in the pages of my own memory and one I share here and on the Journal with the photos taken, and a video.

The game of repacking has already started. Not a strange fact that we are going West instead of East, again! And who knows truly which direction we will go. Nothing written in stone till we pull out. Whatever feels good and right, that is the key encompassing the quality of the moment and not quite as much the destination or it's quantity.

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

We will be escaping the January Blues... TX

I am writing these lines already from Las Cruces, New Mexico, where parked for a couple nights at some Dear Friends Home going over some maps of the State and... eating good food! Spirit is playing with Luca, Guy and Jones! You have never seen four dogs as such having the time of their lives. “The Oasis” is behind us. Took a while to pack as we are trailering “Old Faithful” with “Sherpa”, a new set of logistics, a bit odd for us, strange and yet comfortable for these winter times as expecting to hit some snow and bad weather. It sure was nice yesterday morning to drive away in freezing temperatures with the heater on and some tunes carrying us away toward this destination. The last days in Texas where spend with much mechanical preparations, new tire, oil change, this and that while going over the machines that will carry us these coming couple months till we return for even more mechanical aspects on “Old Faithful” early April, changing the rear main engine seal before the oil sippage reaches the clutch! Before it turns into a leak.
Very exciting times, it was a must to get away from the too much comfort those few acres left behind where providing us, it is a mental must to experience new spaces as we are going to...
The Journal says it all.

Be well... Always.
Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com
The Recipes

5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I really dig the van with the pop up on top. My husband and I have been toiling with various ideas along the same lines for this summer when we come out of hibernation in northern AZ and take off to rubber tramp the west coast! 

On a side note, I wanted to send my condolences on the loss of your son. I lost my big sister to cancer back in June of 2009, and it was shortly after that that my life on the road began as well. I can fully understand the emotions in regards to such a loss <3


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

RCloud said:


> I really dig the van with the pop up on top. My husband and I have been toiling with various ideas along the same lines for this summer when we come out of hibernation in northern AZ and take off to rubber tramp the west coast!
> 
> On a side note, I wanted to send my condolences on the loss of your son. I lost my big sister to cancer back in June of 2009, and it was shortly after that that my life on the road began as well. I can fully understand the emotions in regards to such a loss <3


Thank You and you know I am also so sorry for your own loss... Lots of wondering about Life too often.










“Gotta' Keep Movin' on” . NM

Camping at “Three Rivers”, New Mexico, has only been the tip of the iceberg. This great gifted State we have never quite explored before however is still in it's cold state of mind with shorter days increasing the logistical difficulties. Maybe not difficulties, only the discipline getting back to camp for some dinner cooking, feeding Spirit before darkness prevails. Ah! Just short days...
Besides the many branched out unpaved roads present, a single area with over 20,000 Petroglyphs, a little Church at the bottom of the adjacent Mountains where we spend the day on Lance's Eight year passing away Anniversary, one of the main highlights has been the White Sands Dunes National Monuments. Wishing we could have stayed there for days even if the winds sandblasted us and yet having enough reprise to take some photos of the area on a day so lucky with the skies filled with clouds.
A couple entries, has been quiet times, painful on January 26th, another year ahead of us to confront and stay strong. Thank you for your support...

Be well... Always.
Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com
The Recipes

5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

beemerchef said:


> Thank You and you know I am also so sorry for your own loss... Lots of wondering about Life too often.


If you ever want to sit and wonder with me, my email is [email protected]


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

RCloud said:


> If you ever want to sit and wonder with me, my email is [email protected]


Thank You as it is always nice to communicate... I try. 










Fort Stanton. Ghost Town. NM.

It seems as throughout our wanderings, there is always a harsher reality when the Human element has come into play with the space we are planted on. Such was the case while in Fort Stanton, New Mexico. It was as instantly Mother Nature gave away what could have just been rolling hills and a landscape so inviting while on the way. Buildings after buildings, now unoccupied, vestiges of past History, only the winds of a different pitch were the sounds of what was once filled with voices of Human presence. I read the words and pages of such History and can only find an unfairness of past acts, I know of a touchy subject, maybe taboo for most, and yet without personally much comprehension on how such greed has lead to such times. “Riding”, “The Road”... all are such incredible sources of constant thoughts, it is when they enter the mind and the thinking goes on and on, so much so I can only pull over to write them down with always the fear I will forget, or better often dictate as the memory can linger and loose them, loose the correlation between my own present time and those words making their way, jumping in some sort expressing their own reality. Yes, Fort Stanton is worth the visit. You can read about how it made me feel, maybe your own take will be different.
Be well... Always.
Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

http://www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more

5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations Ara on the article in this month's Adventure Motorcycle & Dual Sport News! It's a fantastic profile piece on Ara and his trip with Spirit. If anyone wants a paper copy, PM me here (I'm an advertiser so I get a few free copies each month.)


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

workerant said:


> Congratulations Ara on the article in this month's Adventure Motorcycle & Dual Sport News! It's a fantastic profile piece on Ara and his trip with Spirit. If anyone wants a paper copy, PM me here (I'm an advertiser so I get a few free copies each month.)


Thanks for heads up! Talked to Carl yesterday and it will be up digitally soon... What do you advertise?










Mystified in Death Valley, NV.

This time around we are here for about a month as already a week has passed. Fast it goes within this incredibly immense stage. Stage which is also the death of any kind of Internet connection, it is Nature and us and some unseasonably warm weather. Some nice clouds here and there, sunrises ans sunsets always a treat while cooking dinner in the open air, nothing like it. Yet, the space has been a bit intimidating. As I see groups riding, driving, I feel as being by ourselves a bit more caution is a must around here. Point A to point B is always a lot of miles and even though we have a SPOT and a SAT phone with the local numbers (911 from a SAT phone goes to New Jersey!) and it has taken me a bit to absorb what this area is all about. A winter in Death Valley! Thinking snow and cold as our previous short trips here, instead mid seventies every day... Good Karma! 
Enjoy the Photos... 
There will be more as we are able to connect.

Be well... Ara and Spirit


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

beemerchef said:


> Thanks for heads up! Talked to Carl yesterday and it will be up digitally soon... What do you advertise?


Check your PMs. I don't want to







.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Imperfect Perfection. Death Valley. CA

If nothing else we have joined the mile marker "Tea Kettle" en route for the "Racetrack". Yet, there is much more when one has the chance to spend camping a few nights in that desolate space. It feels "way out there" and it is. No light pollution, a few tourists throughout the day a couple miles away, coming in and getting out as fast as they did. Sometimes I don't know why they bother, some not even removing their helmets or a quick window down and up, quick photo and back to where they came from. Mystery.
Spirit had a blast on the Playa which reminded me a bit of the "salt flats" only smaller. One on one, closer we have become. There is a promised certitude of not leaving such a space being the same person inside out. Changes happen as it has happened. It has been a space like no other I must say leaving me to often speechless throughout the time spend. 
The "Racetrack" will become as "Valley of the Gods" have, most likely a once a year pilgrimage. 
More photos on the Journal... 

Be well, Ara and Spirit.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

I need a “wake up” call. Texas.

“Death Valley” is behind us, physically only, my Soul has yet to leave “Warm Springs” Rd, the hills off “Skidoo” Rd and the few others we were lost on. Since exchanging thoughts with others having also experienced “Death Valley” I have been pleased to know that I have not been the only one a bit “intimidated” by such vastness. It has a been what I call a “Life changing experience”. It has reinforced how strongly is the need for “getting lost”, how fully such isolation avoiding the “tourist traps” can keep us afloat days on end. We are now back at “The Oasis” where the skies on the first night welcomed us as never before with a Sunset of epic proportion. The photo above is only one of them, all taken within less than a two hour span. We did drop south through Mojave National Preserve, finding more primitive camping by the Kelso Dunes, and then on “Belle” campground in Joshua National Park, this time around a bit quick for our taste but we needed to get back here and apply myself to some logistical issues. A few days, some serious maintenance and on again... 
Enjoy... 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Always "rediscovering" myself... Texas.

The route back from Death Valley took us through Mojave and Joshua Tree. We just could not make it a straight line to "The Oasis", this space awaiting for us "again", right now a bit hotter than what we would like to be, yet, with not much of a choice considering "Old Faithful" will be soon in a few days going through some major overhauling. Patience. Death Valley was as kicking us out or sucking us right back in. A ride report! It is never a physical ride report. The stages we are on play too much of their own feelings toward my senses, my Soul, my mind... It has become endless, it has become my own "World" as I discovered for the first time not long ago, just a few days past, it is "OK" to be in our own "World". It is fine even if so not agreable by many for the only reason of it being so different with the lack of switches and a comfort seeked. The "comfort" is within, the dimmers have too often a mind of their own moved around by so many tangents I can only be ahead of them all or too often behind. 
So we are here, Spirit with his own freedom to run around as the forever Clown he is and myself these first days being lazy as never before! The word "summer" is sharpening daily. Where will we be? How far can our fuel loosing it's value will take us? Are we going to give in? We cannot. Colorado sounds enticing. The back roads of the many Forest service trails will see us parked and enjoying the coolness of such summer.
In the meantime we are also getting ready for a sharing of the Journey in Albuquerque on April 11th at Sandia BMW Motorcycle Dealer. How to share the so many years within such a short time? A slide show, tid bits on how to move on as we do while writing, photography, meeting new Friends on the shoulders of the roads, the ones paved and unpaved, cooking, all positive aspects of this road taken... The same path will take us to Overland Expo on May 18~19~20ht in Flagstaff. There will be more... Sharing is what it is all about. 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

One Book, a "Milestone". Texas

Standing still. We are. The triple digit on the heat index is not. "That" keeps jumping. We are just so much not used to any kind of heat. The kind that drains, takes away thoughts and any desire to accomplish anything of worth. A couple more days, "Old Faithful" will be taken apart, we will be headed North. Yet, everything happens seemingly for a reason as I seat here and read a Book that is enlightening me. Yes, it is about the struggle of Life when loosing someone Close and Dear. It is as the pages have been written for me, it is about the path we have taken, it is telling me of an approval as never heard or read before. It is liberating to know as such, that once a while back, my decision for these past years and today has been the right one as difficult it can at times be, as challenging the simple aspect of surviving on all aspects month after month can be. It is so many things. 
The Journey when we leave will take a turn, I can feel it and know it. So many spaces are awaiting, the ones not many have heard of, the ones one can blend in and be part of it's creation in contemplative aspects so too often ignored by many. 
In the meantime, here, evening storms have made for some photos depicting always the beauty of Big Bend Flats which might not be the proper name of this area, but that is what some of us call it. All this is about some rides in the neighborhood.  

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Your last photo is breathtaking. They're all great but there's just something about that one.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Your last photo is breathtaking. They're all great but there's just something about that one.


It is always the light. You had to be there though... It is an incredible stage. Thank You... Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Heating up on “Big Bend Flats”. Texas

I write a bit every day. It is part of my breathing it seems like. Breath out to allow breathing in. The heat index should have been proud of reaching the three digits for days on end while having us as a must to remain here. Of course now, this evening, a large storm moved in with much rain, wind and cold air. So my Journal is only true for the past days and not today. Does it really matter? It was then those days past a must to go on riding, hot or not, part of Life's Therapy to ride, a familiar loop to Terlingua, and on River Road to Presidio, Marfa, Alpine and back here. From “inside my helmet” I should often call the pages created. That is when it happens, the voices express themselves. An “Art Show” in Presidio lured us in. The most important aspect of the week however was “Old Faithful” going, not under the knife, but the wrenches. New rear engine main seal, clutch and a variety of maintenance aspects which will allow us to once again get rolling. Was it my doing? Of course not. My ability does not go that far and my good fortune to have a Friend such as Paul in charge of it all, well, there are no words for my gratitude toward him as not only he is the best “mechanic” around, but also an incredible “Human Being” when truly experiencing the Man one on one for a few days. It is all done, finished, rolling... 3 days it took, 3 days of Spirit being unhappy seeing his car away and apart on one wheel! This body is a bit sore from pulling, lifting, aspects uncommon throughout our “regular” days. On to Albuquerque... should be a good ride. 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Our “Fate” in Albuquerque. NM

I know it is a Monday. The Dealership is closed. “Old Faithful” is sitting 600 miles from here, should I say “a blown engine”? That is basically what it is! Yes, after spending days changing a clutch and a rear main engine seal. Different department! Till this morning, as the expression says, I did not know if I was coming or going. Trying to regroup. Yet, our good fortune tagged right along with us. We limped right into Sandia's BMW Motorcycle Service door! Our Presentation was the next day. They bend backwards and so quickly determined what was wrong. Everything. “Old Faithful” gave it her last breath to take us there. That in itself was amazing. More good Karma as within a couple days a Friend living near by gave us a drive back here to “The Oasis” where we are waiting, unpacking what has been thrown in the car, repacking to hopefully go back soon and continue our Journey. A new engine has been found, 2 years younger and with only 30,000 miles! Will this give us another 250,000 miles to go? Hoping and projecting. It was bound to finally happen, Nothing lasts forever and I am so thankful all is falling nicely together even though my emotions are at their highest. The Presentation went very well to a full packed house... More on that the next time. The backroads to Albuquerque... Enjoy this new entry. 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Trying to swim upstream... Texas

I have to be so glad all this is happening now and not within a hot and dry Desert while isolated and miles away from civilization. “Old Faithful” awaits in Albuquerque. She is in good hands at Sandia BMW Motorcycles, she has the best mechanic taking care of her while a replacement engine is on it's way. 2 years newer, with only 30,000 miles on her, it is as a new heart is being transplanted without loosing her Soul. Yet, it has been strange, specially the first few days. Amazing how a “machine” can develop such a Soul which when not together leaves an empty daily space. 

Regardless, our “Presentation” went on real well, the slide show mixed in with a couple of “Spirit's Videos” [of course!], narration of a few close to my Heart destinations, mixing in a bit with tips also throughout the Tech Session that followed, all I must say was entertaining as we also made some new Friends. Standing room only, the hour went by fast as “Old Faithful” was rolled in into the room. I think she also enjoyed the time present with so many.
We should be rolling a week from today... should be as the new engine is being dropped off on Monday. Packing and on our way tomorrow on a slow pace this time exploring more of those back roads around Albuquerque. 55 being one of them. 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Northbound. In lust with “Carrizozo”. NM

Sometimes it happens as in a few years ago when arriving in Big Bend and Terlingua. There is an indescribable sensation that penetrates one's inner senses and makes it all happen, happen as “I would like to spend some serious time here...”. That is what “Carrizozo” did to me while after leaving “Valley of Fire” [NM] to come into town when my stove lost a part. Will see... might be a good space for next winter.
In the meantime we are circling “Mountainer” having accepted the hospitality of new Friends and tomorrow is “on the way to again Albuquerque” to saddle up with “Old Faithful”. 
“Sandia BMW Motorcycles” in Albuquerque I must say has done everything possible for us to get rolling without much delay. Quite a task I must considering installing a new engine and the intricacies of reinstalling the sidecar. A bit more complicated on the GS [R1100] while there is not front frame and engine bolts are forward the main supports. 
Seems as it has been an eternity. Seems. Will not be that much longer till the three of us again are reunited and rolling, this time toward Arizona.
Enjoy “Carrizozo” photos. There will be more. 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## juliannehough (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










That is funny Sydney...

John... It is "humans" like you that make my Journey surf on smooth waters.
I have always been very much been in touch with myself throughout my life, one reason for taking six months off every year... my Bank account is full of memories and awareness... the lack of the green bills does not really matter too much!... and also filled with friendships, real ones which have filled my consciencness as they have never come through any other ways...
Thank you for the offer...
Here, sitting in the Desert this morning... drinking my freshly home roasted coffee... with the convenience of anytime access to the Internet... it is a treat to read your post!
I am very familiar with SF and the Bay Area... My son use to live there and I had a Restaurant... and wholesale Bakery... (what a smart move that was!...) west of Santa Rosa... Russian River! That was many moons ago, but have been there many times to spend a lot of quality times with him.
I will be in the City sometime... probably camp outside however...
I am waiting for warmer weather to head a bit north... Right now debating in between Death Valley or around Las Vegas where there is much BLM land...
Will stay in touch... you be well...


----------



## juliannehough (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










It is "humans" like you that make my Journey surf on smooth waters.
I have always been very much been in touch with myself throughout my life, one reason for taking six months off every year... my Bank account is full of memories and awareness... the lack of the green bills does not really matter too much!... and also filled with friendships, real ones which have filled my consciencness as they have never come through any other ways...
Thank you for the offer...
Here, sitting in the Desert this morning... drinking my freshly home roasted coffee... with the convenience of anytime access to the Internet... it is a treat to read your post!
I am very familiar with SF and the Bay Area... My son use to live there and I had a Restaurant... and wholesale Bakery... (what a smart move that was!...) west of Santa Rosa... Russian River! That was many moons ago, but have been there many times to spend a lot of quality times with him.
I will be in the City sometime... probably camp outside however...
I am waiting for warmer weather to head a bit north... Right now debating in between Death Valley or around Las Vegas where there is much BLM land...
Will stay in touch... you be well..


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

I'm in Idaho right now, and all your photos of Colorado make me so homesick. I love them.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Great photos as always!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Foyerhawk said:


> Great photos as always!


Thank You. And we will be spending Summer in CO... 











More of “Carrizozo” and “Chaco Canyon”. NM

This vast space has touched us. Carrizozo is till fresh in my mind, the quaint feel and friendliness of the locals, the proximity of so many new roads, all makes me want to make it an “Oasis” for us next winter. Will see! Maybe. As everything else on this Journey of ours. “Chaco Canyon” where we also spend a few days, well, none has yet sank in due to the enormity of what we encountered. The past remains of a Culture so intense, the many dwellings standing and preserved from an era when yet “metal tools” where just not around.

“Old Faithful” is up and running. The anticipation of the repairs dollar amount was a shock, of course, like everything else, yet, it has been done right and can only hope many new miles are in store ahead of us. 
To compound it all however half of our camping gear has been stolen from one night in Albuquerque, simply lifted off “Old Faithful”, another shock, another setback. 
Sometimes the skies open up and the storms drop to no end. That is how it right now feels as we try to move on toward Flagstaff. Check out our Merchandise section...
Enjoy the photos, the roads. On we go for more... Trying! 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Without a “Philosophy of Life...” AZ

Unusually have not been here in a while. A couple entries on the Journal, the one before last with many more Photos of "Chaco Canyon".Between playing hide and seek with some return and sending oil hoses which were wrong four times [outside vendor], picking up then “Old Faithful” to ride it and trust it, moving on here to the “Mormon Lake” area near Flagstaff, Spirit a bit under the weather with a Vet that wanted a series of expensive tests... Life on the road seems to finally lighten up for a breather before Overland Expo starting in a couple of days. 
I had no idea this area is so beautiful and plentiful of unpaved but very well maintained roads. Cool weather throughout the days, cold as we [at least I !!!] like it.
I am slowly trusting this new [for us] engine, the feel is different, stronger of course with only it's 30,000 miles. 
There will be a big crowd at Overland Expo, many Friends we only see once a year, some maybe twice. Lots of cooking, chatting, giving a “One~Pan” cooking Class for all the three days. Traveling without refrigeration as we do... simple and clean and good.
There will be I am sure many photos from all attending vehicles, maybe a couple videos, the area is huge. Much excitement ahead I must say... 
Till next time. Enjoy the Photos from “Mountainair” all the way to “Mormon Lake” including “Pie-Town”.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit


----------



## jtravolta (May 16, 2012)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










This vast space has touched us. Carrizozo is till fresh in my mind, the quaint feel and friendliness of the locals, the proximity of so many new roads, all makes me want to make it an “Oasis” for us next winter. Will see! Maybe. As everything else on this Journey of ours. “Chaco Canyon” where we also spend a few days, well, none has yet sank in due to the enormity of what we encountered. The past remains of a Culture so intense, the many dwellings standing and preserved from an era when yet “metal tools” where just not around.

“Old Faithful” is up and running. The anticipation of the repairs dollar amount was a shock, of course, like everything else, yet, it has been done right and can only hope many new miles are in store ahead of us.
To compound it all however half of our camping gear has been stolen from one night in Albuquerque, simply lifted off “Old Faithful”, another shock, another setback.
Sometimes the skies open up and the storms drop to no end. That is how it right now feels as we try to move on toward Flagstaff. Check out our Merchandise section...
Enjoy the photos, the roads. On we go for more... Trying!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



beemerchef said:


> Without a “Philosophy of Life...” AZ
> 
> Unusually have not been here in a while. A couple entries on the Journal, the one before last with many more Photos of "Chaco Canyon".Between playing hide and seek with some return and sending oil hoses which were wrong four times [outside vendor], picking up then “Old Faithful” to ride it and trust it, moving on here to the “Mormon Lake” area near Flagstaff, Spirit a bit under the weather with a Vet that wanted a series of expensive tests... Life on the road seems to finally lighten up for a breather before Overland Expo starting in a couple of days.
> I had no idea this area is so beautiful and plentiful of unpaved but very well maintained roads. Cool weather throughout the days, cold as we [at least I !!!] like it.
> ...


We're in Flagstaff until this weekend, then we're heading off to Chico, CA! Have fun!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Summertime roads... CO

This is the time, the months, these precious moments when being in between four walls with a nice wifi connection is truly rare. These are the times chasing cool weather at high elevations meaning lost on some dirt road opening into a meadow reflecting the blue skies staging the pure and white clouds chasing each other. Sometimes blended with grays by the end of the days. Once in a while, as today, we find us a nice Library as here in “Lake City”, Colorado, and the communication again opens up, catching up on the well being of others, of Friends and acquaintances. I am seeing and feeling Colorado as never before. Maybe as every year that goes by new senses develop? I don't remember the colors so bright and so intense. I don't remember seeing so many unpaved roads going right and left. Posts keep going up on our Journal, we do have a great Webmaster, he makes it so easy for us. New Photos, thoughts, that is what these past years have been about... many thoughts. Maybe too many.
Talk soon and be well... we will be in Colorado for a while, the price of fuel is not much of our Friend lately! 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Lake City, Blue Mesa Reservoir, Salida and now Colorado Springs. CO.

The heat wave is following us or is it we are falling into it's heated arms? 100 +/- in Colorado Springs were we have stopped for a few days catching up on mail and errands. I feel as they should have a Weather Map for the Country indicating any regions under 70 degrees daytime. Not wanting to be stuck on a Peak we will probably soon move on North, a couple more days here it will be. 
In the meantime we did spend a few days around Lake City and on down to Blue Mesa Reservoir and Salida to replace a passed away “will join the pile of dead electronics somewhere on Earth” smart phone. 
I don't know why I seem to have lost a bit of stability. Maybe just have not found yet this space which will talk back to us and invite us to remain a bit longer than we have lately.
“Father's Day” has not helped neither these past days. Seemingly, the better the memories, the harder present times are.
I feel as we need a fresh start. Summertime and the roads await, we will find those empty spaces appealing to the senses. They are there and as before, they will be “here”. A couple entries: “Postcards from Colorado” and “Salida. CO”.


Be well,

Ara and Spirit.

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

http://www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










On to “Brooks Lake”, WY.

Elevation is what we have been seeking, without the crowd and the heat. We found it a bit passed Landers and Dubois, an unpaved road (515) going up to one of the most beautiful scenic Lake we have been able to camp on it's shores. Today the snow has almost melted, but for a few days having to walk on it to get to our tent, well, it is the end of June and “what a feeling!”. We are avoiding Yellowstone and the Tetons, no need for us to get caught in miles and miles of traffic jams because of a squirrel crossing the path. There are dozens of “off shoots” from the main road, I think we are taking roots here exploring the vast neighborhood. After all, we do live on the road, we are not traveling. 
It is going to be a “hot and dry” I keep hearing. The valleys are indeed warmer than we like it and so was Colorado Springs feeling as an oven. We only lasted three nights with some good Friends, we lasted one night in Landers with more good friends. 
“Mother Nature's” little self made spaces is what we always seek... and find.
Enjoy Brooks Lake and it's surroundings.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










4th of July, a Rodeo, Friends and Nature’s Fireworks. WY.

No lack of excitement these days. Staying above 9000 feet, trying to and leaving only when Mother Nature decides to throw in her own Fireworks. Spectacular I must say when witnessing Mountains blowing up at Brooks Lake. A little Parade in a little town called Dubois, a Rodeo in another little town called Lander, all this is taking place in Wyoming. Brooks Lake up to the moment when the Mountain erupted only 9 miles from us has been one of the best space found with cool temperatures and many off chute roads we yet have to ride them all. Snow was even present when we arrived. I saw it as free ice even !
Tomorrow starts another leg in the Journey. Salem, Oregon to pick up... ( another surprise for now!) and on to Leavenworth, Washington, for a couple cooking Classes with the combined efforts of Snow Peak and Overland Journal. 
One day at the time. Schedules? Never... We try not to anyhow. 
Enjoy the photos of our past days.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










A few days in Salem. The road to... OR

The stage has been #20 ~ #26 westbound toward Salem. Rural Americana with it's rustic remainders of now almost defunct villages and the farmlands adorning the shoulders mixed in with the entrances and exits of the various National Forests. As sad a bit such little villages are today as I could only guess from the faded storefront signs of their previous wealth, they provide a slice of History never found in books or pamphlets. The price of today's now as an antique standing tall fuel pump denotes the year when slowly the main street folded giving way maybe to a bypass or just the fact of a new generation leaving for the big town where the jobs might be more rewarding. 
“Sublimity”, “Gates”, “Idanha”, “Unity”, “Prineville”, “Sweet Home”... 
We stop when the old oaks have enough shade to cover us from the hot sun for Spirit and I to stand all alone within the silence of a non existent traffic and just be, sometimes often still hearing the noises of the past glamor today vanished. 
We could have spend weeks covering such short distances, but we had to be as we are right now in Salem awaiting for "Terra Explorer”. A surprising turn of events for us as seemingly this Journey has always brought on.
More Photos on the Journal... Enjoy.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


5 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Dropping South, Crater Lake, Mt Shasta. OR. CA.

Seems as usual the days of summer get away so rapidly. I savor the long days without much interruption and sleep is curtailed to less hours than ever. I even feel tired at times when I finally realize midnight in the woods has approached and the first sun rays jump start me so early. It has been quite some “couple of weeks” nourishing the relationship with “Terra Explorer”, I must say a more than pleasant one when riding those narrow trails without any apprehension. Reverse and two wheel drive leave me always speechless. 
Yet we battle with Mother Nature at times. Looking for elevation, escaping the mosquitoes, running away from the high temperatures, summer has it's charm and challenges. 
I forgot to mention “running away” from crowded spaces also, but when I saw Crater Lake I could not help wanting to spend a few days exploring the circle it makes. It was not too bad, traffic was light, one and only “tent camping” space was fairly quiet. We did escape it before the Friday and Saturday's exodus of the weekend warriors happened and dropped a bit more south to the top of Mt Shasta. As far as the road could take us anyhow. 
The experience of a Sunset and a Sunrise (so far) adorned with a sky filled with traveling clouds left me just sitting in my chair and taking it all in. Act One, Two, Three and more... 
I forgot. We also spend a few days in “Plain”, WA, coaching many cook outdoors with provided “Snow Peak” gear and the get together organized by “Overland Journal”. 
The Photos will speak for themselves on the Journal.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


6ht years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










A serious case of debriefing. CA

Our Summer descend South has started. Too early for my taste but... always a but! House sitting a couple weeks for the same Friends who are going to take good care of Spirit while spending 2 weeks in Germany with my Mother. This is what happens when such events are planned right in the middle of Summer. Yet I am finding such a Season to be a difficult one since we like cold. Mosquitoes have never ceased, the heat is always present even if hovering around 10.000 feet, maybe need to switch our path to a different one. Pretty much stay put in the summer and confront the snow and colder elements in the winter in areas we have not seen covered with their white blanket. We now have the vehicle to do it with as “Terra Explorer” is turning out to be an amazing machine with a Old Soul trying to grow up a bit too fast! 
We spend a grand time in Mc Cloud for about a week in a house loaned by our Friends, and now within the heat of Tucson we are pretty much staying put besides a magical evening a couple days ago North of Tonopah filled with storms and cooler temperatures.
Those will be photos for the next time. Right now it is all about Northern California...

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


6ht years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Intermission times... AZ

Helping Friends with some house sitting, the same Friends which will take care of Spirit while in Munich for a couple weeks in a week spending some quality time with my Mother. Here sheltered from the heat of the day, reorganizing photo galleries and more, all of it leading to some down time.
The local rides however are of many as Mt Lemon provides elevations up to 9000 feet pretty quickly while experiencing the afternoon summer monsoons, meaning buckets of water always a few seconds before rain gear can come on, Arivaca Road, Madera and Box Canyon or just sleep all day and stay up all night! 
The thoughts are present and yet they are also ahead of these times. Wondering how things are doing at “The Oasis”, looking at maps for winter camping, reading feed backs for better warmer gear for those coming days as now, with “Terra Explorer”, the ability to travel on some forbidden trails are of the past. 
It is a bit odd as always to be planted in an urban environment. We are enjoying it as much as we can, yet I feel as I am biting my time missing the open spaces. 
The fever for outdoor living is now permanent and will only get worse.
Enjoy the local colors... 


Be well,

Ara and Spirit.

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

http://www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


6th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## nyebill935 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

It is "humans" like you that make my Journey surf on smooth waters.
I have always been very much been in touch with myself throughout my life, one reason for taking six months off every year... my Bank account is full of memories and awareness... the lack of the green bills does not really matter too much!... and also filled with friendships, real ones which have filled my consciencness as they have never come through any other ways...
Thank you for the offer...
Here, sitting in the Desert this morning... drinking my freshly home roasted coffee... with the convenience of anytime access to the Internet... it is a treat to read your post!
I am very familiar with SF and the Bay Area... My son use to live there and I had a Restaurant... and wholesale Bakery... (what a smart move that was!...) west of Santa Rosa... Russian River! That was many moons ago, but have been there many times to spend a lot of quality times with him.
I will be in the City sometime... probably camp outside however...
I am waiting for warmer weather to head a bit north... Right now debating in between Death Valley or around Las Vegas where there is much BLM land...
Will stay in touch... you be well


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










The mapping of our Lives. Some “hang” photos, we live them.

It has become a bit thoughtful all these years. Maybe too much. All is slowly being replaced by contemplating adapting this mental mapping which is taking place. Lately. They are spaces I know of longer times taking roots are of an attractive greater choice. The connections are of only Mother Nature and maybe of a distant village somewhere not too near by. Nothing is holding us back, it will just be a bit more of planning when I return. 
Bitter sweet it is this afternoon as Spirit is only a couple feet from a suitcase and a carry on ready for tomorrow morning when I will be flying to Munich for a couple weeks. There is much excitement spending some true quality time with my Mother and much sadness leaving my buddy behind. 
Compromises are always everywhere seemingly a daily ritual one cannot avoid. As someone said the other day, as long as they are “positive compromises”. He is and will be in good care, there are no worries and suddenly before I know it back again it will be so we can both go on to Texas and regroup while meeting “Old Faithful” which I also miss.
In the meantime it was a couple evening rides up the Mountains southeast of us when the 100 degree days cooled off, a nice road called “Box Canyon”.(AZ).


Be well,

Ara and Spirit

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos
www.store.theoasisofmysoul.com The Recipes

http://www.printfection.com/spiritedoasis T Shirts and more


6th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










A blank page at “The Oasis”

Kind of limping with a bad shoulder and upper back we made it back to “The Oasis” and it is only just now getting back the ability to freely moving around. More or less! My patience is not the best when it comes to halting everything. Frustrating under medications awaiting feeling better is a better explanation.
This space has become the center of my Universe where we are all alone enjoying the silence and these past nights with a Moon getting full all is lit as daylight.
It is lounging here as being in a “Twilight Zone” literally loosing all sense of time and days, I cannot even tell how long we have been here. 
This is what Big Bend will do to most when they let go of their Urban minds and slip into the present covers always so welcoming. 
It rained like mad, stormed like crazy and today again the skies are blue as I think the good Spring weather is here. So welcoming.
Enjoy the Post Cards images of “The Oasis”. 



Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit


6 years, the Stars, living under them… 



www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal


www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

http://www.youtube.com/user/beemerchef?feature=mhee
The Videos


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










“35”. October 13ht. From “The Oasis”. TX

And then they are the times when the Road does not spare the hard times unlike some might think it is always the blue skies with no clouds. Lance's Birthday will of course not stop coming around and down again through memory lane the mind takes it's own Journey. There is no need for avoidance, this is what Life had planned. Learning to embrace the good ones, that is the good memories, and live uplifted by them is always the key to those days. 
The space here is conductive for such a play of the hours going by. It is “The Oasis” with acres of beauty, miles and miles of roads, paved and unpaved, Friends that welcome us back for those times we will be here in and out this winter. This always has been the ultimate retreat and remains as such. 
In a day or two we will however be leaving for Wyoming to retrieve “Old Faithful”, one more step to have it all together here. 
The shoulder is getting better. We were able to take a long ride yesterday through Big Bend Park, always a treat. Paying the price a bit for it today, but this too shall pass. 
More on the Journal...

Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit


6 years, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Gray Days, Colorful mind. Texas.

Lingering here at “The Oasis” will do this. “This” meaning erasing clocks, calendars, any source of outside interference with our lives. A Heaven of tranquility and ecstasy and more, so much more it becomes harder and harder to describe what these millions of acres laid out ahead of us bring on day in and day out. Some of the past days have been hot, some have been covered with a ceiling of dark clouds, a cold front made it's way for a couple days and too quickly found the exit door, night time riding or daytime, nothing has stopped us from doing so, including a video of a bit longer nature. Winter is not yet upon us, not yet, this part of the Country seems to avoid it for as long as possible. Regardless of it all, today, as this little screen passes on images of the brutality with which Mother Nature has punched the East Coast I start thinking about such unfairness of the devastation. Cost of lives, homes, businesses, health for so many of the elderly, it is all very much so on a speechless path trying to wish everyone affected a speedy recovery. Wishing. Life has it's twists and turns of too many. Doesn’t it?

Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










“Fresno” site, Mariscal Mines, Big Bend “Texas”

Perfect weather last week was not, still hot into the Park's southern spaces, a few days ago however all turned perfect with the help of a shy cold front. Coming out for some air for a few days, picking up forgotten items as finally a list has become a must [like a jack!] and going right back in who knows where. There are so many choices around us right now while helped by “Crusty” and it's optional 2 wheel drive and reverse. The road to “Mariscal Mines” is not bad at all except while going through dry washes, some broken up trail like situations, a bit of deep pea gravel, “Crusty” made it through it all with flying colors. The nights are beautiful with zero light pollution, quieter than any silence experienced and few are the ones coming through for a few minutes hopefully reminiscing about those Mine workers throughout their hard labor specially in summer times when the temperatures are around 120 degrees. Definitely a destination to be marked on a map, high clearance recommended. 

Enjoy the Video and more Photos on the Journal. 

Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










“Lost” in Big Bend Park, Texas.

The ability with “Crusty's” two wheel drive and reverse is keeping us away from this “Internet” aspect on roads and campsites which we have not been able to reach before. “Big Bend” has changed into a new World for us. Here we are though now, out for a few days having put some photos together, a couple videos, a couple new entries into our Journal, these Chapters which maybe some day will form themselves into a thick Book!
The latest days were passed on “Old Ore Rd” witnessing the magical changes of a stage so present, from clear blue skies to storms, from hot to cold and all in between and windy curtain calls. It is what we do best at times having to come out for water and provisions, a bit of fuel and then on right back into the silence and quiet that have surrounded us lately. 
We live in such a beautiful Country which never cease to amaze me. There are no Urban ruffles where we go, it is always Spirit and I and the sights as they were centuries ago.
Enjoy, much more to discover. 

Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










A week in between at “The Oasis”. TX

I started thinking “in between what?”. Maybe between episodes? A Friend of mine wrote to me that he is trying to stay “Off the Grid”. That was the expression I was seeking for though we “are” off the grid ourselves and yet I long for maybe what I can call “Really 'off' the Grid”! I also call it “deeper in” and “more inland”. This “Oasis” of ours with power trickling from solar as are also showers with hot or hotter water on a sunny day, meals cooked with wood or again solar as a mean of heat, all for some reason, maybe being used to it, seems a bit “urban” as much as it is not. 

We have been in and out of Terlingua lately listening to some good Music [Video on the Journal] and longing for the past days when spend on “Old Ore Rd”. Now looking at maps and trying to figure out our next destination in a couple of days. With almost 3 million acres ahead of us it is not a very difficult task. 
So yes, this is a week “in between” with more Dentist and Dr visits giving me the clearance for another Healthy Year. No “hoping”, it just will be, positive thinking always. It is what makes us going, going... gone. 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










“Grapevine Hills Rd”. Big Bend, Texas

Another great space into the Park for a few days. Another interesting road, not as difficult as “Old Ore Rd” but with the prize of a nice hike to the “Balanced Rock”. Once again the weather was more than perfect, the skies allowed for the clouds daily to play around, sunrises, sunsets, all in between could have not been any more enjoyable. Much cooking this time around, the cooler it is, the more I will cook, the better I eat and the more Spirit most likely gets frustrated as he cannot handle Human food. Poor Buddy of mine, sensitive stomach. It is all so well as “Crusty” continues to perform, she was designed for those roads. Hoping to get back in there again soon, maybe lucky enough to get a site around “Terlingua Abaja” right before the Holiday Madness starts. Of course this is not an Urban environment, such madness is limited, yet, it is for us as Terlingua and the Park will fill up quickly. 
Enjoy the hike and the video. 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Hi, I loved the video! 

Spirit looking around just enjoying the moment. Awesome & yet weirdly breath taking peaceful.

I look forward to following the 2 of you & have bookmarked your website


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Bethl said:


> Hi, I loved the video!
> 
> Spirit looking around just enjoying the moment. Awesome & yet weirdly breath taking peaceful.
> 
> I look forward to following the 2 of you & have bookmarked your website


Thanks. "Weirdly" has become the norm for us... Silence all around.
Have a great Day... Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










And a “Happy New Year”

...as we come out of “Big Bend National Park” after spending a few days camping at “Rattlesnake Mountain”. It is a Day like others yet does not feel as such. Such have become milestones for us, thinking we made it another Year and another one ahead of us wondering where this will take us, at what level will our Adventures climb up to? Some ideas are present, some decisions taken and now one step at the time to apply them all.
These past days in the Park were gifted with such incredible scenery, a weather so acceptable considering the snow coming down up North, some good riding and even meeting a few others also enjoying this land always so talkative.
A couple videos rendered today, one I am calling “The Moon climbing the Ocotillo”, it was luck being at the right place at the right time. 
I found some footage from 7 Years ago [or more?] of the days when we received the sidecar, hooked it up and Spirit's first stay in it! I was choked myself watching it. I had to include it in another Video also in the Journal.
On to Terlingua now for the Annual “Black Eye Pea” Cook-Off. Why not? Many Friends there and familiar faces, smiling ones which I am sure also are welcoming this New 2013 Year.
Enjoy... 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



beemerchef said:


> And a “Happy New Year”
> 
> ...as we come out of “Big Bend National Park” after spending a few days camping at “Rattlesnake Mountain”. It is a Day like others yet does not feel as such. Such have become milestones for us, thinking we made it another Year and another one ahead of us wondering where this will take us, at what level will our Adventures climb up to? Some ideas are present, some decisions taken and now one step at the time to apply them all.
> These past days in the Park were gifted with such incredible scenery, a weather so acceptable considering the snow coming down up North, some good riding and even meeting a few others also enjoying this land always so talkative.
> ...


Beautiful! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Thank You. 










The Passion of the Road. TX

It is starting to be indescribable to day in and day out have the freedom to roam. Seemingly one would think it would diminish, only the opposite is happening. Could it be the New Year and the thoughts that all these days of 2013 lay ahead of us? and then again, what is time? Dates? 
We were gifted with some snow a couple days ago. I know the Northerners would not call it a “gift” but here in this vast Big Bend area it is what we call it as being a rarety, maybe a couple times per winter giving us also much water. We of course had to ride it as “Crusty” with her two wheel drive plowed through as being on pavement with much ease and fun. 
It happened as on cue right after the New Year's Day “Black Eye Pea” Coo~Off by the Porch in Terlingua. A full day mixed in with “everyone” gathering around crock pots, Dutch Ovens, you name it. Big smiles, much chatting and much Music also and games and raffles. This is truly a special area of this beautiful Country we live in and feel so fortunate to have discovered it. The word is out!

Enjoy the Videos, Photos...

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## Bethl (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

"Funny", I was just thinking of you of "guys" a few days ago and wondering if you were getting tired, bored, done with the journey...... and here you are posting about it with passion


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Bethl said:


> "Funny", I was just thinking of you of "guys" a few days ago and wondering if you were getting tired, bored, done with the journey...... and here you are posting about it with passion


Hard to be bored... The days fly by. Always something to think about, to do, to fix and Mr Spirit takes up much of my time!!! A good thing...
Thanks for writing. Stay well, Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Language of January Winds. Texas

This time around a physical and mental wintery time is setting in. Yet, lucky for us the weather is not near anything as abrupt and severe as the Northern spaces. With heated gear and an electric blanket for Spirit we can still move around. We also have Terlingua which I would almost say is “a town that never sleeps” as there is always something going on. “Farmers Market” on Saturdays, much Music on the Porch on Sundays, we stop by, we chat, we feel it all and then on back here to “The Oasis” trying to sort what I call some “stuff” and “things” out before Spring shows up. The snow is also long gone, the mud is still here more than ever this time around from also much rain, I feel a bit as I am vegetating and spinning my wheels. The shadows of a January of 9 Years ago is dropping by weighing over the present moments as I do not try to escape it but putting in much efforts to have smoother times. They are a bit of “flat times” pushing myself to stay busy, busier keeping my mind off the past, thinking about the good times trying to leave the dark ones tucked away as yet words of wisdom confront me, sometimes they are just a bit harder to comprehend and put to good use.
Enjoy the Terlingua Music and one more Snow ride. 

Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

My dog is sitting on my lap right now and I think he's really jealous.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



nemefeme said:


> My dog is sitting on my lap right now and I think he's really jealous.


That's funny! And mine is probably jealous of yours!












Same Day, another Year gone by. TX

Winter in Southern Texas can be these almost warm balmy days and nights following each other, they can be the most exhilarating rides on the many roads present, paved and unpaved, yet the calendar does not spare certain dates coming around year after year. Sometimes it is Nature that wins it all pulling the senses into it's womb exposing herself with all her beauty and appeal, sometimes it is a date throwing a shadow of memories as on the 26ht from 9 years past. 
That is just how the Journey is and it's acceptance and endurance of such days is making it possible to go on feeling it all as that is what matters “feeling it all”. There is no escape, only awaiting for time throughout it's course to smooth it out when it desires to do so.
“Indian Trail” is a path which reminds me of many other spaces we have been to. It is a stretch of road that digs deep into the imagination of how all has been laid out. It takes my mind away from a certain present. The forms and shapes of the rocks are endless regardless how many times one has been there. There is always new discoveries.
Enjoy it's Photos and a short Video.

Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










What this is all about, “Riding”. Texas

The prescription for sanity, for the balance in one's Life as ours: “Riding”. Might be other avenues for others, such as driving, sailing, diving, climbing, soaring in the skies and more. So fortunate to be here for these winter times faced with only the decision of which roads to take on. One of my favorite loops came to mind through Alpine, Marfa, Pinto Canyon, Presidio, Terlingua and back up here. Turned out to be a cloudy day, one preferred for fewer stops while the video camera was rolling but not the hand held. It is as the miles can fill void created when not riding. Some paved roads, a bit of unpaved, a stop here and there as it is regardless a must for the both of us, all around a great day only to return when really not wanting to. Those days are near also as Spring seemingly has indeed arrived here, we are just awaiting for it to also make it's mark a bit north of us. “Old Faithful” was purring all day, it was as she has been reborn with an engine only having 30,000 miles on her, not even broken in. A strange concept when actually it's frame has over 300,000 miles. 
Enjoy the Photos, the Video.


Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











A wonderful Life at the “Swimming Hole”. Texas

Another day gone by, timeless zone prevalent at a stand still, the Big Bend spaces call me, one always has in particular which we here is called “The Swimming Hole”. It is on private property, yet shared by the Locals as the owner has basically deputized everyone to be responsible when enjoying the magnificent array of carved rocks from the violent flash floods of two creeks joining in. The road has been impassable till a few days ago, we now have been back already three times. They are Mother Nature's walls, not the kind poured in with man made angles. They are walls which have taken centuries to mold and now present times are exposed to one's imagination. This area does not stop amazing me me. It is as the seed, the center, the hub of all roads forking out toward the different other destinations throughout this so vast Country always calling me back to step up throughout this Mystery of Life we live. Regardless of it's reason for being on such roads, yes, as many have expressed toward us, it is a “Wonderful Life”. 
Such choice is always ours.
Since you could not be there yourself, enjoy the few photos and a video.


Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Flavors and Healings from this “Space”. TX

Musical winds lately in Terlingua. Not even much time to ride. Amazingly this little town is buzzing non stop. What a change from 5 years ago when we first set foot [wheel?] in this space. From Classical to a Play to all gathered at The Porch or at The Farmer's Market and everything else in between including a huge off road bicycle gathering in Lajitas. I took it all in, we keep the riding for during the week now and even then such incredible talent is popping in from Austin, Dallas and further. Mild winter being, everyone is happy, smiling and feeling good. It is a “win win” situation being here within these times. I caught some on videos, some in Photos, the videos will be around as long as we have such as now a good Internet connection. As we leave here mid April the rendering of them will be much harder and not as frequent. So I take advantage of it right now enjoying myself watching over and over some that have really moved me. 
Till next time, enjoy.


Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Escaping Big Bend Park! TX

What is really in a Title? Not much when a week goes on with so many activities. So much so that an escape to Big Bend Park became a must only to feel invaded by the mega Tourists and escape within such little time spend. Spring Break is around the corner, I should know better, will have to be patient for another 10 days or so. Yet in Terlingua, surrounded by familiar faces, the Music goes on. This time around was a Classical Music Quartet with an unusual and very funny opening monologue and a contemporary piece ending the encore. It is that time however to as I call it “tighten up” and organize some order so we can leave sooner than later. Little details while Internet is present in profusion, moving hundreds of Gigabytes of footage of videos and photos from one space to another, catching up on some e mails, maintenance, once a year the list goes on and on and seems to be greater than the year before as much as I try to keep all so simple. It is a bit like an invasion wondering where all this “stuff” and “chores” came from! There is no escape. 
Enjoy the videos, there are a few.

Be well, always.



Ara and Spirit

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










“Live Life” or “Social Media”? TX

Some might find my writing being at times controversial, it is not it's purpose or object to be as such. Sometimes thoughts have a tendency to crawl in and agitate a present situation as it happened not so long ago. I only know about these two sides of a wall when loosing touch with Friends too busy trying to gain a spot so seeked by too many within this saturated arena of the “Social Media Saloon” for a “throne” of an unfounded importance so superficial it made me wonder why? 
I still don't know about those “why's”! Why give up one's own Life, the riding it could be, the hiking or for that matter any other self indulged activity to instead “do it” to only bring on the advertising as such of a “look at me” syndrome. 
The “screen warriors” are of so many, at one point they will and do loose touch with themselves only caring for that seat so seeked perched up there in the middle of nowhere having lost the true feel of a ground, of an Earth bouncing back so intimate it's own feelings. 
Just some thoughts, nothing else. 
The “balance” of it all I find as the daily key for a smooth path mapped with much self awareness. Sometimes it is hard as the turmoil of the fonts can too easily absorb one's mind versus just “being out there” for one's self with much growth and true feelings slowly imprinting the present mind.

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

What you're doing is my dream someday... Maybe not on a motorcycle, though!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Kayota said:


> What you're doing is my dream someday... Maybe not on a motorcycle, though!



Does not have to be on a moto. Some even just walk... I met a couple that did. 
Stay well. Ara and Spirit


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Yeah, that's sort of what I want to do. That or a bicycle. Probably not gonna happen though... I'm not sure how my boyfriend would feel!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Kayota said:


> Yeah, that's sort of what I want to do. That or a bicycle. Probably not gonna happen though... I'm not sure how my boyfriend would feel!


Well, if he really "loves you" [like Spirit does me...] of course he would/should approve. One Life to Live, no rehearsal... yet I know, relationships are filled with compromises.
Stay well. Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










The Faith of a wounded Warrior [Fiction]

How did some fiction made it's way into this Journal? How did writing in a previous chapter entailed my thoughts about cuddling? 
Many aspects of this Luxurious Life make their ways into words I feel freely expressing. Maybe they have no convergence of parallel with riding or other aspects of what many might think, yet, they do. Time, “that” luxury, that one, makes the mind run into so many different directions while riding, camping, cooking, playing with Spirit, spending time with true Friends, attending some Music played so freely never too far, watching the skies painted by Mother Nature throughout Sunrises and Sunsets, calendar and clock having vanished long time ago, all conductive for such thoughts. 
It is Life to the fullest. They are the inner thoughts taking place as maybe I do not have room for a dry “ride report” not being too concerned how many miles and hours we have ridden, what time we last ate. 
Sometimes it is a question asked by a Friend such as “Don't you miss cuddling?”, or maybe it is the heat of this Desert which made me think about a short fictional story. Then again, is it truly all fiction? 

Be well, always.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










One more “Star” is shining. Munich. Germany

I will be here in Munich for another couple weeks. Life is indeed a ride, sometimes as now absent of words I can barely pronounce. It only takes one phone call when part of a Family as ours scattered around the World. Last Monday was of a somber one my Mother having had a stroke and a heart attack. Yesterday, on the 12th of April, in Peace, in Dignity, with no pain and long good byes I can now watch for another Star in the skies. 
Not much else to share within these times besides some thoughts which I always continue writing for myself and now to share with my Friends.

You stay well, an extra hug for your Family today, don't ever let the present escape you.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

I'm so sorry, Ara. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

I am so very sorry.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

beemerchef said:


> Thanks for writing... I have always taken 6 months vacation a year... it is a choice, inflare the bank account or the memory account... *one makes money... the other one makes memories and the dividends are invaluable*... my friends!
> So now this is how we live!... Following the good weather... there will be years to come, I hope... and many places to see and write about and re-visit!
> You be well...
> Ara & Spirit


Great outlook!
I will be RVing when I retire... one with a toyhauler (for the dog)... just not quite there yet.




























Add: Sorry about your loss.


----------



## LillysNRoses (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: A great campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.*

Beautiful!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A great campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.*










What to say?

The inevitable happens as we all so well know.I heard this short story the other day. They were the thoughts of a departed one. "I was happy before I was born within that space none of us remember. My Mother then on gave me Birth and I lived daily going through the Chapters of this Life and it's endless lessons, it's peaks and valleys and all in between. I am gone now, again, having done my time, happy to have rejoined my previous space and my loved ones awaiting for me in the meantime". It is a good sensible story, no harm believing it. It helps me thinking and feeling that now my Mother has passed on back to where she came from. Most likely with Lance, my Grand Parents and a myriad of ancestors brightening up the stars at night watching down as I myself still turning the pages of these interminable lessons.
I am still in Munich for a couple more days dealing with a bureaucracy that has the script of a deepest nightmare one can imagine filled with frustration trying to obtain some legal and official documents. Will they ever let her rest in Peace?
Spirit is well taken care of in Texas. I will be moving him soon to Colorado Springs where more Friends will take care of him while I need to fly back and put an end to this chapter.
The weekdays are filled with appointments meaning a calendar and a watch. The weekends Museums to keep my mind occupied. BMW and Rolls Royce Museum, The Deutsches Museum. I did post many photos throughout these past couple Journal entries.
Thank You all for your kind thoughts and well articulated words I have been receiving. 

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A great campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.*










“Happy Mother's Day”. Tucson. AZ



The Journey runs it's course. The path is often a smooth trail, the colors bright, Mother Nature our guide from shore to shore, from the valleys to the peaks with the barren Deserts in between, anything and everything one could wish when filled with a luxury acquired over time called “freedom”. Yet, as the fabric of Life dictates, such “freedom” is sometimes only a pigment of our imagination when facing another path filled with obstacles we must surmount, the path of “grieving”. A not so foreign one for many, one we must adapt for the times to come if we ourselves want to survive it's consequences. It is “Mother's Day” today and ironically on the same date a month ago I was saying my good byes to my own Mother at this very time when her own path decided to end, that is physically as I know and believe strongly her “Spirit” will always continue on tucked in with us on this Journey for as long as myself will be allowed to do so. With Friends in Tucson today, on our way to Colorado Springs to fly back to Munich one more time for two weeks, this is where we are in the midst of a beautiful backyard filled with the colorful in bloom flowers one needs today. Moments are still mixed up, words are not lining up as they use to, my strength comes and goes, questions with no replies arise helplessly, the logic of it all has been set aside. It will not be till early June for the shade of the boulders I seek. In the meantime, one moment at the time with small and short tentative steps we move forward as we must. 

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: A great campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.*



beemerchef said:


> “Happy Mother's Day”. Tucson. AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I was in Tuscon yesterday picking up a work van! My first time in AZ during the spring and summer, and I gotta say I LOVE the desert flowers!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: A great campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.*

sending strength your way,, waving as you pass by on your way....


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

sorry for your loss ara.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

I am so sorry for your loss ara. Losing my Mother in 2010 and then my Heart dog in 2012 ... my road has been rocky. Wise words from my Mother whom gave me my Heart Dog ... "Remember that I have not really gone .... just look and put your hand to your heart ... and there you will find me. I will always be there" ............


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Thank You all for your kind words of support. Much needed these days. We will adapt.










Turning Gears in and out of Munich. Again.

I suddenly feel as an International Traveler being back in Munich, I also feel as half of me has stayed behind as one more time Spirit and I are separated for what was going to be 2 weeks, now turning into 3 weeks. 
It is a halt in the Journey, and yet maybe not as a Journey is the Teacher and I am learning much here from lessons thrown at me without any compassion for the departed through this ongoing Bureaucratic nightmare. 
I feel more as I am buying a used car or a house or anything else for that matter. “Human Being”, “Mother”, none of those words appear throughout the daily demands.
Karma has however also placed some incredible new Friends on my path [Friends with many other Friends in common] who invited me to their Home over the last weekend, the right prescription to lighten up the mind and Soul. Today is the last day in this apartment which I will be giving up tomorrow and on invited again at my new Friends Home for the last week here till I return on the 8ht. 
I have given up on the wait, on the daily hope, on the notion of bringing my Mother back with me. All hinged on “one” piece of paper. If it happens next week, it will be well, if not, I will need to come back one more time yet only when “ready”.
Such is Life, such is also After Life. Strange World sometimes I feel we live in. 
Till next time...

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










“Wasatch~Cache National Forest” [Utah]

The open roads once again welcome us lining the path toward those steps, the ones of grieving I will one by one climb surely as I have before. Two months has gone by which only feels as it has been as a blink of an eye. The fog of these past weeks is slowly rising to make way of a canvas “Mother Nature” and deserted roads are generous with for the tired mind and soul. Spirit is back by my side with now his bell on, a sound so sweet as he is himself. We are headed North, from Colorado to Utah and now in Idaho towards Portland where “Crusty” will be fitted with some new shocks much needed for off road riding in a bit of a smoother fashion. The Mountains at elevations above Bear Lake are a new find for us criss crossed by miles and miles of unpaved roads and welcoming camp spaces free for the taking. Peaceful, silent, everything we missed these past weeks is now again here adapting toward such an unexpected turn of events. “Adapting” being the key word as everything else in Life seemingly is. Much sleep, riding, cooking, seems all is on the menu for these present days.
More on the Journal. 


Till next time...

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Bruneau Dunes, Idaho.

The Journey is taking on some certain steps of continuity since I have been back, all at the same time dealing with an emptiness Mother Nature is offering to fill. Some days it works, some days not. The time spend at Bruneau Dunes I must say have been favorable to the senses with their vastness both on land and in the skies while being treated to storms and wind and rains. My favorite components. There was no choice but camping in the State Park, it was a quiet one and showers are always welcome as were the friendly faces of the locals. It is all around a vast network of unpaved roads as I call them “to nowhere”. The more “nowheres”, the better. It feels good to be out, breath the fresh air and just contemplate this World of ours go by forever now slowly without too much of a spin. A quick detour then on to “Priest River” camping and fishing with some good Friends and soon on back Eastward, most likely going for the “Stanley” area, trying to find an out of the way space for the Fourth of July, a time of the year always very populated.
More on the Journal...


Till next time...

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

7ht Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



beemerchef said:


> Bruneau Dunes, Idaho.
> 
> The Journey is taking on some certain steps of continuity since I have been back, all at the same time dealing with an emptiness Mother Nature is offering to fill. Some days it works, some days not. The time spend at Bruneau Dunes I must say have been favorable to the senses with their vastness both on land and in the skies while being treated to storms and wind and rains. My favorite components. There was no choice but camping in the State Park, it was a quiet one and showers are always welcome as were the friendly faces of the locals. It is all around a vast network of unpaved roads as I call them “to nowhere”. The more “nowheres”, the better. It feels good to be out, breath the fresh air and just contemplate this World of ours go by forever now slowly without too much of a spin. A quick detour then on to “Priest River” camping and fishing with some good Friends and soon on back Eastward, most likely going for the “Stanley” area, trying to find an out of the way space for the Fourth of July, a time of the year always very populated.
> More on the Journal...
> ...


That is my home!!!!


----------



## Greendognow.com (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Wow, pretty awesome! Would really like to do that


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Greendognow.com said:


> Wow, pretty awesome! Would really like to do that


You can. ?



BasenjiMomma said:


> That is my home!!!!


Where?











“You can't fix stupid”... [Bozeman, Montana]

So I guess the thoughts as such a title for an entry have been brewing for a while. Camping in much deserted spaces to only then on mix in with the flow of others while moving on to point X brings on the details of a flow encountered with much concerns sometimes! 

It is the balance of Life. Same with the “healthy and unhealthy”, “rich and poor” and on and on.
So we made it to the Bozeman area where we are running errands for a few days, taking a break as it was with much regret we left Idaho where we will stop again when on our way south. The smoke was a little too dense for us and so was the temperatures. 

The next leg will be toward the "Glacier” area, I am curious about finding this little town north of it which runs on a generator and has this great Bakery. 
All else is well, August is our hardest month on the road due to heat and the critters visiting us at alarming rates sometimes. I can however feel already the fall at night time. It won't be long.

Enjoy the past couple entries and finally a video, some photos also.


Till next time.

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Network Connection unavailable.... Glacier, MT.

We are slowly falling into what I use to call “into the groove”. Of course looking at Spirit I realize he is always “into the groove”. He is my mentor as bizarre and odd it might sound to many, except I hope the many with a Dog as their Buddy. Feel closely. He is always the perfect definition of “living into the moment”. Not an easy task sometimes as complex and difficult the Human Mind can be, is.


The Glacier is always welcoming. A bit crowded for our taste as it is a task to always find those out of the way “forest service roads” where the true beauty of this “Giant” lays.
A couple days of rain. Some welcomed cool nights and early morning and unfortunately some mechanical excitement in the form of a wheel splitting as smiling back at me while saying “hey, at least I did not let you crash on those twisties!”

Yes, there are a few photos of it in the Journal, I bet no one has ever seen anything like it.


No time wasted, it happened on Friday and by Monday noon, 180 miles or so away I picked up a new wheel with tire and tube mounted courtesy of Ural and quickly taken care off by Tom at “Poet Motorcycles”, a good “Old Fashion” Motorcycle shop, a rarity these days.


So now as I felt “unfinished” business in Glacier, where to go? Back or move on and leave the unseen and unfelt for the next time?

We are on our way to “Bighorn National Forest”, Wyoming, slowly descending back the States. We have never been there, I am intrigued.

Will be back here soon, I have no doubt there will also not be much of a connection down there, a quite nice aspect I must say, always.


Till next time.

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

7th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Very beautiful picture. I'm sure your dog loves all these places you guys go. 

I was born in Wyoming and lived there for 13 years. I now live in North Carolina and miss Wyoming a lot. There's a lot of beauty there, and i think you two will enjoy it.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Very beautiful picture. I'm sure your dog loves all these places you guys go.
> 
> I was born in Wyoming and lived there for 13 years. I now live in North Carolina and miss Wyoming a lot. There's a lot of beauty there, and i think you two will enjoy it.


NC is beautiful also. We use to ride there quite a bit. Enjoy the moment. Thanks.











American Beauty: “Bighorn Canyon”, WY/MT

No mission here to cover all the gazillion States and affix that color cut out on a still white USA decal. No track of the miles for bragging rights, only a nose [as Spirit!] to encounter sometimes surprises as when planning to go up Bighorn Mountains yet instead making a left turn when the Desert sights of “Bighorn Canyon” became a distinct destination for us. It is really that simple.

And what a surprise with no crowds, no tourists [maybe a couple] and a deep canyon, the work of waters and erosion spanning millions of years.
Sunrises in all colors unimaginable, Sunsets as such and sometimes menacing, roads worthy of any kind of motorcycles and for that matter wheeled vehicles, it has been an awakening on this Journey of forever, as long as I am allowed.

As I write this after a week taking in the sights and the road, the Mountain is going to have to wait for another time. It is as an intermission for us with a long road ahead as we have to drop to “The Oasis” for a couple of days via Salt Lake City... A personal matter that needs to be taking care off.

So till next time, enjoy the “Bighorn Canyon”

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

7th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Are we there yet? NM

Not yet! Extended stay in New Mexico with “sciatica”, meaning leg nerve inflammation.
Good Dr, Bad Dr. That has been the game. Great first visit, disastrous second visit. A Chiropractor. One needs to listen to their body and not follow up “just because”. That has been the moral of the story. There will not be a third visit.

The third visit was riding “Old Faithful” for 240 miles yesterday [against Dr's orders...] and today “I know” we will start again heading North. Everything seems to be falling back in place even if not totally healed which in itself will take some time and yet happy to know it will not keep us off “Old Faithful”. 

It was the route to “Pie Town”. A great ride... and a lousy and expensive piece of pie with a cup of watered down coffee. What else can I say? I would be more than happy if they sued me and I could get my $6's back. Sorry but I have to find the humor in all of this.

The “Very Large Array” is always worth a few photos and has an interesting Visitor Center no matter how many times one has been there. Friendly folks in the middle of nowhere listening to our distant neighbors. 

Getting ready for our favorite spaces in Southern Utah. We will make it.

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

7th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Whichever way the wind blows... Utah

Amazing aspects of Life. 


As soon as we reach the Valley of the Gods area the downpours won't let us in. On to Moab area then, cooler higher altitudes in beautiful Canyonland with sights of the White Rim Trail and so much more. 


Settled, yet my “back” is not. Riding cured it all a bit only to make things worse as the days went on. I figured the Moab “Emergency Room” will be familiar with such, I am sure they get their share of injuries from the many outdoor activities. 
Lower discs degenerating, sciatica, X rays did not lie. Riding is curtailed, not much anyone can do besides exercises and anti inflammatory meds. 

This was not really how I wished the direction of the winds would blow us. What an irony.

And now almost back into Texas where I will see my own Dr, try to heal, we at least have a space to stay. 


I enjoyed the couple past entries with many photos, one being an emotional roller coaster as the aspects of these past months catches up with me, the next one being the beauty and serenity of Canyonland and it's surroundings. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

7th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










A couple weeks later at “The Oasis”, TX

Writing a book. 

“The Book” which had been on my mind for the past couple years. 

A lonely affair I find out, with the help of a good Friend, a retired English Teacher, correcting not my language but my blatant grammar errors of many. 

The perfect space for such a venture where the isolation, silence, beauty of Mother Nature, all is conductive to retrace our past steps of these previous seven years. 

Sometimes amazing, sometimes funny, at others surprising myself reading my own words of the lessons learned, the ones learning on how to live on the road, how to cope with grief and emerging from past dark tunnels, how to live with Spirit 24/7, being off the grid , so much which culminates towards these present days for winter times. 

Just a personal challenge I always wanted to accomplish, and this time around, as already about a quarter into it and 25,000 words later, it will get done. 

Mixing it all up with chores around here, as usual watching the beautiful sunrises and sunsets, taking a weekly ride towards a chosen destination. This is Big Bend after all, these millions of acres will never lack of such destinations.

This is our lives for now, a Journal for these times and the few months to come. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

7th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Ara, what kind of camera do you use? I'm in Nevada right now, and am looking into investing in a GOOD camera to photograph the wildhorses


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



RCloud said:


> Ara, what kind of camera do you use? I'm in Nevada right now, and am looking into investing in a GOOD camera to photograph the wildhorses


I use a couple Canon 5D Mark II [full sensor] with a 16~35 2.8 "L" and a 70~200 4.0 "L". No need for the 2.8 on the 70. Too heavy and twice the price.
Hope that helps. It is all in the lenses often as pricey as the camera.
Stay well, Ara and Spirit


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

A bunch of new camera models just came out to, so you can either go for the best but will pay for it or you could get some great deal on a little older ofa. Camera and get some really nice lenses! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Blueduck1105 said:


> A bunch of new camera models just came out to, so you can either go for the best but will pay for it or you could get some great deal on a little older ofa. Camera and get some really nice lenses!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App







Blueduck1105 said:


> A bunch of new camera models just came out to, so you can either go for the best but will pay for it or you could get some great deal on a little older ofa. Camera and get some really nice lenses!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally agree with that. My old 5 D's were fine but no weatherproof as we are out just about every day. No sandstorms and heavy winds thought! 

Check some forums for used lenses. Like Digital Grin. Be careful with the scam artists though! One great source I use when in Montana is "Bozeman Camera". Good old fashion Camera store where everyone has much knowledge and TAKES the time to explain and talk. Give them a call, they have gazillion used cameras and lenses which they test and clean before selling. Many on consignment. Tell them Ara and Spirit send you... [!!!].
As far as retail B&H is the best, then Adorama, the rest are all also scam artists!

Ara and Spirit


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! What brands do you think are best? I hear some people swear by Canon, and others swear by Nikon. I know it's all personal preference, but am curious 

Someday I plan to go right straight for the best, but right now I have a budget of about $700 for a camera. I know I want a digital, and I know I want an SLR.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

You hit the two that most would put arguments for especially in your budget. I have the Nikon and I really like it pretty straight forward (for a complex thing) so would recommend it. I can't speak for cannon but of course a ton swear by it like you said so I don't think you can go wrong.

The biggest thing for cameras really isn't the body it is the lenses you get. I would just watch a bunch of photography videos and comparisons about it. I'm not sure who has a better lens market? Not my department but for a dslr you can go either way.

I would recommend getting the brand of camera that maybe someone you know has though. If you don't know anyone who has a dslr then see how many people on here have cameras because there seem to be some knowledgeable people that are willing to help you along. Having help especially getting started is so huge. Of course there are videos on YouTube that could teach you it all if you had the time but hands on from someone is more beneficial obviously. 

Let us know what you are leaning towards!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Blueduck1105 said:


> You hit the two that most would put arguments for especially in your budget. I have the Nikon and I really like it pretty straight forward (for a complex thing) so would recommend it. I can't speak for cannon but of course a ton swear by it like you said so I don't think you can go wrong.
> 
> The biggest thing for cameras really isn't the body it is the lenses you get. I would just watch a bunch of photography videos and comparisons about it. I'm not sure who has a better lens market? Not my department but for a dslr you can go either way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely photos, as always.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Sibe said:


> Lovely photos, as always.


Thank You... Hibernating!











Half way through writing our book, [yes, Spirit writes also...], this winter has become one of discipline with a calendar and clock. Odd for us to not be moving around, not even into events in Terlingua. Pretty much holed up here and writing and more writing. 

While reading our own Journal, the amazement of having visited so many spaces does not stop. If nothing else, I have already decided on many we will return to, most likely seeing it all with a different feel. 

A few photos of what is happening here in the skies, a ride cut short to Presidio while instead rescuing a couple who could not find each other for a few hours! It was an amazing experience. Probably as much for them as for ourselves. In and around the Closed Canyon, no water, no hat, he was wearing cowboy boots with leather soles... I still to this day cannot understand how they could loose each other while even calling his name carried by such a strong echo through the canyon.

It might be I have read too many mystery books in the past, the experience was the perfect plot for?... Anyone can take it from there. This would include a wife much younger than him, a 10lb dog which has to be carried because he is a house dog [???] and missing keys for their vehicles. 

A bit of snow as usual for one night, some cold front lingering, the usual winter scenario here at "The Oasis".

So, we hope you enjoy the photos, they are were we are! 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Happy Holidays and a “2014 Sunsets Calendar”. TX

It was a nice break from the so far 80,000 pages written, having two travelers stop by a couple days ago. Refreshing conversations all with similar interactions with the road, the many met, the experiences, human and physical. The kindness of people present. They have been rolling for two and a half years now. I had coincidentally cooked enough food that morning with our Solar Oven to feed an army. When I saw they were getting ready to open a of couple cans, they were put away quickly. Bad Karma I think it would have been to open those at The Oasis... 

It has been a breather to have company and now, through January, by the time you read these words, I will be back into the book. Summer of 2011. Couple more years to go. 

There is no doubt, especially reading my own entries, of how much I now miss the road. I can taste it, even if knowing well, it is right around the corner.

I did take some time to make up a 2014 “Happy Sunsets Calendar” as I call it as many have asked me to do so. It is linked on our Journal with also my favorite quote of the year.

Happy Holidays to you all and wishing you a very Merry Christmas.

Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/beemerchef 2014 Happy Sunsets Calendar


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Merry Christmas to you!


Thank You, likewise. 











It is another crossroad of times. TX

Wishing everyone a Happy and Healthy New Year. I hope it is never too late for such wishes.

The weather has been generous here bringing back memories of past fairly mild winters. More memories are plentiful while going through a second edit of “Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash”. Written and expressed language has always amazed me as is the power of words.

It was a fine New Year's Eve spent with friends and cooking all day. The present has been doable, yet, I cannot help thinking of the months ahead coming up back on the road. As I expressed in this new journal entry I have some concerns, such also shared by others criss crossing this beautiful country of ours.

Times have changed these past seven years, and so has a certain segment of society spilling on those lands where the camping is free. The conclusions are certain after discussing the situation more often than once. 

I don't know how long we will stay here while we divide our time with the parks near by. The holiday season being over, such parks being the less visited ones in the country, the good sites will be again available to us.

Have a great day! Enjoy the cooking... 

Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/beemerchef 2014 Happy Sunsets Calendar


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Tentative book front cover and excerpts. TX


We are literally coming up for air being in between the second and third edits of our book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash". I am realizing we [Spirit also!] have so totally hibernated and as the second edit ended yesterday, I felt as my fuses had blown.

I read today, written by "Anais Nin":

"We write to taste life twice, in the moment and in retrospect"

It has been three months of intense retrospect.

Our editor loves the book, I posted some excerpts just yesterday on our journal and the feedback has been very positive. Myself? an opinion? I don't know... besides finding our past seven years having been interesting mental and physical path with positive choices made. 
We live in such a beautiful country, everyone of course has a taste of their own when it comes to the outdoors, we ourselves try to find the desolate beauty which surrounds us.

I want to say "we will be off for about a week"! It does sound kind of strange as being off 24/7, yet in contrast with these past months it does make sense to me as I have no doubt Spirit also agrees.
We are off towards Big Bend National Park. I already know some corner will be waiting for us and the cameras will be put to work again.

As a good friend of ours said the other day "there is no deadline for this book, is there?". My answer was "not really". Maybe another month or so. 

We do miss the road and the unknown behind every boulder seen.


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal
http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/beemerchef 2014 Happy Sunsets Calendar


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Taking a breather between edits in Big Big Bend National Park. Tx

The stages here at The Oasis and in the park are very similar. It is a gift when throughout these winter times one can within comfortable temperatures roam around 900,000 acres only a few miles away. Every fall I tell myself "we are not coming back", and yet, here we are, the space calling us like a magnet. Baja in Mexico would probably the only other region I would consider while still away from the crowds as the plus would be the beaches. Maybe next winter.

It was a fine time at the park, a change of scenery while taking a breather between edit #2 and #3 of "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash". Some nice riding, meeting travelers going around the world in their Unimog and Landcruiser, cooking on the grill, just being while watching the sun go by followed by the moon right behind it. 

Would I ever consider writing at some point Book #2? I doubt it very much. Would I recommend anyone to write one Book? Yes! Absolutely. It is consuming, it demands discipline and for myself an environment of silence and peace unencumbered from any urban aspect. Everyone has a story to tell worthy of others to read. 

It is easy and hard all at the same time. It is demanding especially when the contents are non-fiction. Unable to live in the now the mind is constantly hovering over the past dates which fills the pages. Then comes the edits which is what we are going through right now. Can one really write a 90,000 word book without any errors? They say it is possible. I yet have to find out. Soon.

There are times I ask myself "why am I doing this?", other times a sense of accomplishment takes places as all is more of a personal challenge than anything else. One more month! It will then go to the printers. Digitally and physically. 



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

"Dogs and Spiritual Materialism"

This would be the first time in over seven years while keeping a journal, posting an entry a friend, "Damun Gracenin", wrote. Obviously about dogs... "Dogs" with a capital "D". 

It was just too good to not share as myself and Spirit while together 24/7 see and understand the reality of the meaning and words of it all.

Besides, the nights and days here are filled with the past pages of the book which is now entering its fourth edit. I must say, while driving my editor "crazy", for lack of a better word.

The experience is fulfilling. Some days are good, some not so good as the road does not cease calling our names. Yet, there is nowhere else we should be while here under good weather, silence and neighbors miles away. Another month? At the most I would say.

Our previous journal entry has a couple videos. One where I changed the angle of the camera facing Spirit and the other, again of Spirit, this time in the evening wearing his "new" Halo Belt collars. The company has a great future no doubt.They are optic fiber LED belts which also can be worn over the shoulder when riding and the same LED's as collars. Besides hearing Spirit's Bear bell, I can now also see where he is. Pretty amazing.

So till next time while I start on some chores here throughout this break. Maybe start packing!!! 



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Captain of our Souls, TX

Life can be an amazing feat sometimes in charge of our path and at times not. Often we fall right in between hoping the cracks are not too deep.

The realization of an addiction came upon me last Sunday when after days on end, non stop pounding the keyboard throughout a fifth edit of the book [or is the sixth?] I shut it all down and on we went for a 400 mile ride. Life on the road is "addicting", so is riding. I can only very poorly express it, one has to experience it. Chatting always goes along on those road with the few we always bump into. Spirit is invariably most of the times the culprit. 

While here, could be in Terlingua, the Park, Marathon or Alpine as it happened that day, the choices of destinations are many. The truth is, no destination is needed. We just go. No clock in sight, just a glance as to where the sun is and the wandering takes place.

I didn't think we would have to sit this long throughout winter, yet all is so close to a finish line. I had to give myself and others a deadline, we are are on the home stretch. March 10th is when the manuscript will be applied for Copyrights and on immediatly will start the many publishing steps in all the electronic formats and soft cover. 

That day ride was a fine one. The best we have had in weeks. We could not get enough of it and returned past sunset watching the nightly show from a different vantage point than here at The Oasis. And now, to my surprise, another week has almost gone by. I think tomorrow will be time again to let it all out and implement that addiction of ours.

There are more thoughts on the Journal. Riding and thinking goes hand in hand. As I wrote, sometimes serious, often silly. 


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Reconciliation with Life. TX

Five months later, the last punctuation has been typed, the manuscript of "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash" has moved on to the publishers. It is time to pack up and move on rolling on our familiar path of unfamiliar roads. The present has seen a bit of a void and much free time surfacing back into our days. An odd feeling mixed in with a sense of accomplishment. It will be a couple more months before publication, I must have patience.

I am trying to decipher a route to Florida as far as Cedar Key, then back up to Georgia, North Carolina, South Carolina, those familiar neighborhoods we left years ago. All this hoping to be back to Southern Utah early May to enjoy some coolness in their deserts before having to escape more north.

Oil changes, new tires, clean up a starter, making a list, following that list, all will be part of the coming up ten days before we leave. It is all part of regrouping, a familiar scene always I must say exciting while knowing we belong to the road and nowhere else.

Spring is right around the corner for us! New destinations, looking forward to much photography and many new videos. That is about the whole content of our lives, Spirit and I. 




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

you're not homeless in the true sense of the word. you're on the road with your dog. enjoy the adventure.
many moons ago i backpacked the states, Europe and Africa.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



doggiepop said:


> you're not homeless in the true sense of the word. you're on the road with your dog. enjoy the adventure.
> many moons ago i backpacked the states, Europe and Africa.


We are never alone, that is very true.
You should share your past experiences. I was in Europe for 30 years, my Grand Parents lived in Cairo, Uncle in Uganda, much family in Lebanon and Syria. Those were incredible times, when all was so peaceful. It was my schooling towards the present.
Stay well. Ara and Spirit.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

packed a backpack. took 3 weeks to travel from coast to coast in the USA. went to Africa for 3 weeks (Senegal, Mali, Morrocco). off to Europe for 4 months. me, the backpack, a couple of books and a journal. you know the feeling and the adventure.



beemerchef said:


> We are never alone, that is very true.
> You should share your past experiences. I was in Europe for 30 years, my Grand Parents lived in Cairo, Uncle in Uganda, much family in Lebanon and Syria. Those were incredible times, when all was so peaceful. It was my schooling towards the present.
> Stay well. Ara and Spirit.


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



doggiepop said:


> packed a backpack. took 3 weeks to travel from coast to coast in the USA. went to Africa for 3 weeks (Senegal, Mali, Morrocco). off to Europe for 4 months. me, the backpack, a couple of books and a journal. you know the feeling and the adventure.


That IS a schooling for sure. Hope you are still wandering here and there. I don't think I could ever stop unless I have to and that will be a sad day! 
Stay well, Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











The road calls...

It is that time. Time to head East which will include Florida and Georgia [meaning "Two Wheels of Suches" on Friday April 11th for a few nights!] and back to Southern Utah before the summer heat takes over Valley of the Gods. I am so much looking forward seeing friends we have left behind years ago. Some nice campfires as I know the stories will fly. 

The contents of our book is being handled by a very knowledgeable trustworthy Publisher. The cover is taking shape, it is not the final version but close to it. It will be a few more weeks before being available in soft cover and all lectronic formats. 

There is excitement in the air while thinking a bit ahead of the new upcoming days, each morning being a curtain rise for a new experiences, adventures, people met, photos taken and videos made. How could I ever turn my back on such a Lifestyle. I think it is too late to do so.

Three days left and suddenly on this Monday I cannot lose a single hour packing it all in. We have done this so many times, yet it always feels brand new. It is all pretty amazing I must say, we are on the road for a "permanent picnic!". 

Mother Nature is gifting us these last days spend at The Oasis with some incredible Sunsets,, a Sunrise while the Moon at the same time is setting, colors unimaginable while riding the many miles of dirt roads to nowhere and now again, much more time for cooking.

All in the Journal... 




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

A day at the Dragon Boat Festival in New Iberia, LA

We are covering a lot of territory as today only 150 miles south of Atlanta. It feels odd, strange, at the same time as we just took a long ride and back to refuel before heading West one more time... for a few more years. Has been 89 months, roughly 2700 days, we have barely crossed the starting line.

While spending a few days in New Iberia with a very Dear Friend of ours, we attended the Dragon Boats races. This is as close as we will get to a Mardi Gras. I think. 

The weather? We have been watched over. Open skies while getting to Vidor to visit more Friends, the same while en route for Louisiana and throughout our stay. As soon as we left bad storms took on New Iberia. Dark skies but calm while renewing my Driver's License in Pensacola and arriving in Georgia through Alabama right behind the creeks flooding yet receding for us. What can I say?

Enjoy the photos. We sure had a good time and much food those days. Mainly shrimp and crawfish. Two items I have been dreaming about while sitting and writing our book those few months in the Big Bend Desert at The Oasis. It will be published in a few more weeks after more proofing. 




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

Tasting Valley of the Gods, Utah.

All I can say is "WOW! we made it...". East Coast and back, we are good for a few more years. 

Trying to stay ahead of summer and so far so good in and around Valley of the Gods, I must say, one of my all time favorite space to be in and dig our roots a bit deeper than usual. We have been all alone this time around with easy access, I have not seen anyone else camp out on this beautiful 17 mile loop. A couple visitors, some good friends, nothing planned, but they showed up! That is the way we like it as planning never works out.

The weather suddenly is not very promising for the yearly outing of balloonist which get together every last weekend of April. They don't get along so well with rains, winds and storms. The surprise element is definitly present.

The marathon from these past weeks is over, the calendar and clock are once again put away, the internet connections are weaker than ever, lucky [or unlucky!] if any, there is a sense of regained freedom and tackle our journey as we use to. 

The publication of our book is moving right along. More details in our journal with photos and a video shot in the Georgia Mountains on Highway 60 to "Two Wheels of Suches" I called "Sitting, Riding and... Leaning".

Enjoy 




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

About to be on the road myself, though it is more of a transition than a lifestyle. My dog has been with me just around 8 years now and we have also camped under the stars, through storms, in the red canyons of Utah, the Rocky mountains, and a few other places in between. My journey is quite different from yours in every way. But I enjoy your posts because, yes, "the road calls" and I know that feeling all too well. Take care of yourself and Spirit!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

It's really neat you have the opportunity to do this. I love hearing your stories. Sorry if this has been mentioned here before, but-What inspired you to be on the road?

Happy travels!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Canyx said:


> About to be on the road myself, though it is more of a transition than a lifestyle. My dog has been with me just around 8 years now and we have also camped under the stars, through storms, in the red canyons of Utah, the Rocky mountains, and a few other places in between. My journey is quite different from yours in every way. But I enjoy your posts because, yes, "the road calls" and I know that feeling all too well. Take care of yourself and Spirit!


Let us know if ever near by... 



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> It's really neat you have the opportunity to do this. I love hearing your stories. Sorry if this has been mentioned here before, but-What inspired you to be on the road?
> 
> Happy travels!


This link will explain better.

http://theoasisofmysoul.com/about-me/

http://youtu.be/6SuFO4y8eFI

Stay well, Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Around Moab... Utah

Sometimes the weather will just not quit telling us to move on as it happened while in Valley of the Gods and nearby Mokey Dugway, Gooseneck, Monument Valley. We took refuge, seemingly as it had happened in years past, in Bluff. Then came time to move on again while needing a real Internet connection, you guessed it maybe, for one more proofing of our book! It seems it is never going to end even if the finish line is getting very close.

This area of course is one of our favorite spaces with too many choices every day of roads and amazing sights. A bit crowded at times, but we get around it.The weather is our friend for now, nice and cool and even so snow projected at higher elevations. A bit of maintenance on Old Faithful including a new rear tire and we are again ready to explore what we have seen before, yet, always being as the first time.

While sheltered I was reading an interesting French book and for some reason decided to translate its first few pages having to do with the mystery of the beginning of times along with some photos taken in Arches National Park. That is what our new entry is all about. Much mystery and unanswered questions. 

Enjoy 




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Validation of Life on the Road, Utah

Every month, week and day of the year is a good one for us. Has to be as it is a choice. But these weeks are for lack of a better expression “the meat and potatoes” of the year when we chase northbound the cooler weather staying ahead of the upcoming summer heat. It is quite a game we play. Maps in hand, three different forecast software and sometimes even some thinking!

Southern Utah including Valley of the Gods, Muley Point and Recaptured Pocket have been experienced. The digits on the thermometer went up and we moved on to the Moab area. We are spoiled avoided “hot”. The town itself is the center for all outdoor activities, so pleasant especially during the week, great food markets including my favorite butcher in the country “Old Geezer”. We did not last too long in the Arches as my patience with the “fast” tourists drove me to a certain animosity, but Kane Creek Road, La Sal Loop, Potash Road, Schaffer Trail and so much more saw us throughout this perfect time of the year. 

Staying ahead we are now in Colorado. A few isolated nights around Blue Mesa Lake bringing on mid 30's again throughout the nights and now for a few days in Gunnison needing a real good Internet connection. Our book has finally been uploaded to the printer. It is in what they call “pre-media” stage. As soon as approved which I am sure it will be as the formatters helping me have been the best, a real copy will be mailed to our Editor and myself for the last of the last proofing! We are more or less at the mercy of a good mailing address and a strong connection. What a long process this has been since early October 2013, but done right. 

Lake City? Lake San Cristobal? Crested Butte? Lost Lake? So much for us to wander to while we wait. It will not be long... 

The photos keep piling up!


Enjoy 




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










The right prescription! Colorado.

We shall be in Colorado for a while and when that time comes to exit, there will still be spaces awaiting for our next go around. The roads are endless and so are the sights. The people here are of the nicest. Relaxing by the shores of the Blue Mesa Reservoir, Gunnison, back to Lake City and Lake San Cristobal where even in bad weather we felt energized, walking around in familiar Crested Butte topped with some of the greatest fish tacos, Highway 114 to Saguache, up 285 and back on 50 through Monarch Pass, stopping map in hand discovering the so many BLM lands offering free camping, so much more.

We do not ride every day. We pick the nice ones, the ones with the big blue Colorado skies spotted with the cottonball clouds playing hide and seek with the sun. The temperatures are cool, mosquitoes are absent, this has been the definition of perfection.

I can't even tell, or maybe want to know, if we are still in springtime or has summer started? These months are promising as we are getting into this path I must say we have missed all winter. 

There is nothing as good as being on the road complemented by many photos and a few videos posted on our journal even if we are here and they are dated from a recent past in Utah. It's all good. 


Enjoy. 


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










The Birth of our Book! CO

I must say that the feeling holding your own book for the first time is unlike anything else. Almost. The ripened fruit of interminable hours spent writing, editing, proofing, on the phone with our editor and finally the logistics of formatting for soft cover and electronic devices. I forget, the cover design! Dealing with the printer, Amazon, the ISBN numbers, bar codes and... waiting. Waiting while the logistics being on the road do not make it easy for true communications, not just simple e-mail exchanges but the upload and download of documents. Yet, it is done... almost feeling as new chapters now need to start, the continuation of the past ones. They already have.

I hope I do not get in trouble announcing on this page the availability of “Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash”. There are no funds for a marketing campaign!

Our book, if wanting it autographed by the both of us, is available through the links on our Journal or simply through Amazon also as a soft cover and electronic format [Kindle]. I am sure there will be more formats besides Kindle real soon.

In the meantime, we managed to explore a bit more of this area and its richness. There are even a couple new videos on our latest Journal entry. One going up Cottonwood Pass still all white capped with snow and another one on our way to Taylor Park Reservoir. More time also in Crested Butte. How can we not within that always welcoming little town. A few more photos of Spirit clowning around as usual and that about does it for our new entry besides writing about how truly Spirit was rescued. 


Yes, they are pretty exciting times and always so appreciative of your support. Enjoy.



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Rolling this ball of Life... CO

*"It's a very gentle, flowing tale, a nice mix of autobiography and travelogue. Less introspective than I anticipated, I'm having a hard time putting it down actually. The fun you had writing it certainly jumps off the page. It's poignant but not sad."*

Yes, it is a comment on our Book. One of them. I cannot be the judge of it, I can only read what others think of it. 

We are still in Gunnison, a few more days and on we will go once again “in the middle of nowhere”. We have had the opportunity to scout the areas and considering that 80% of the land here is public, the choices are greater than ever. 

We have had Friends camp with us and their huge and beautiful 30,000lb custom built Unimog! I kind of felt like David and Goliath were on display. They fed us for two days, it was such a treat not having to cook! Always is.

A ride up and down the Black Canyon of the Gunnison from which I made a video. A couple more visits into town and best of all the weather is cooperating while staying cool as we like it with low 30's in the mornings. Perfect.

Enjoy the videos, the photos and if you read our Book let us know what you think. Spirit wants to know...



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book information


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Lake San Cristobal. Reconnecting with Nature. CO


*“Read your book over the weekend…absolutely touched my heart & spirit!!! It is one of those rare books that make you “feel” in all the right areas of your emotions and life…thank you for sharing your travels and life with all of us!!! I felt at every page that I was right there, seeing, hearing and smelling…"

“Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash”*

Thank You Chris...

I know, cheap marketing but that is all I can do, afford rightly so. 

We headed to Lake San Cristobal for a week on it's cliffs taking in the view and the lack of Internet! The camping was not free this time around but the sights are worth the $15 a night. Five nights actually. 

Lake City has been in a total black out with Internet and I must say it was funny to walk the streets a bit, or sit on one of the benches watching the world go around, while hearing the tourists out loud wondering what they were “now going to do?”. Comments were as “will have to walk around”, “will have to take in the sights” and on and on.

The Editor of the local Newspaper even wrote on their Facebook page that the town's sidewalks were buzzing! A sign of the times... Life without Internet must be the worst punishment I think today's society could endure. I personally know a few that will have the shakes [true story] if their Internet goes down... SAD.

The area of course was familiar to us. It is a bit of a retreat just being and finding again ourselves before heading North one more time.

More photos and comments in our Journal. Enjoy.



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










A Room with a View. Colorado.

This room is actually millions of acres. Free BLM land South of Salida and hundreds of miles of unpaved roads, mostly not on any maps that I can find. Perched at 9200 feet, it is sweater and wool hat time in the evening till morning when finally the rays slowly emerge from behind the eastern horizon and warm us up. No sense getting up too early. 

I have finally learned the weather pattern here which starts with blue skies and by noon almost black at times the clouds play their odd particular shapes confronting each other with often a nice downpour to cool us of even more.

How are we ever going to leave this space?

On the Fourth of July we attended a wedding in Colorado Springs. Some dear Friends or ours tied the knot. We started then heading North. It did not last too long! We made a U-turn at Castle Rock and now again back here exactly where we started. Nothing unusual for us to change our direction in an instant. It is called the freedom of time.

The photos on our Journal will prove our logic! How could we not?



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Snowy Range Pass, Wyoming


It is thought that the most beautiful spaces in this country do not have Internet. It is true. We have plunged into this other world today in Laramie, Wyoming, the one where laundry can be done, provisions purchased and then on escape back up to Snowy Range Pass which has been our home for now a while. So here we are with a connection

Right! Our SPOT and SAT phones are our only lifelines "up there". Who needs anything more when everything else is provided? Miles of unpaved roads, more little lakes I can count, shade and cool weather while staying above 9000 feet. The birds singing, the smells pungent, another Paradise we had never explored in this beautiful country of ours. "Get to know your Backyard" I always say.

Here, at lower elevations, the heat is already making its mark. August coming up is always the worse month for us and that will include our friends the mosquitoes. But, September is right around the corner and WA/OR should by then be cooler. We are spending a few days traveling that month with our Editor. It should be interesting as we are both looking forward to it. I wonder if she will also correct my speech! 

Very nice comments have come in regarding our book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash". Some have even already read it twice! I might even do that myself. If you have not, all the information to order it is on our Journal.






Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Through Bear's Tooth Pass... WY/MT

We went up through Chief Joseph Hwy and set up camp on Bear's Tooth Pass with much anticipation and our heads up high. A few days later, the mosquitoes won and near by Ennis, Montana, is where we are. The problem was not while riding but the frustration at camp. Off fan, Skin so Soft, wrist band, camp fire, we have it all... Cannot use Deet.

On the banks of Madison river amazingly just a few of those non sense flying pesky intrusions. Spirit is happier, his freedom without a cry found again.

More destinations surrounds us including Gravelly Range Rd, the one I call "the road to nowhere". We are about 12 miles from town. Easy refueling and purchase of provisions.

Some day are good as these are considering we are only at 5500 feet and last night was around 45 degrees. Just the way we like it.

Just in case you order our Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash" we are not too far also from the Post Office! Hint... The reviews have been very favorable.

The skies are now clearing after much welcomed rain. It is time for some rides and more photos.



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com *The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"*


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Montana! Gravelly Range Road and more…

Montana's roads and spaces are always exciting times especially when weather cooperating, none above 80.

Gravelly Range Road has been on top my list of favorites for a long time now and these days has been no exception. Combined with a new camping spot by Varney Bridge, about 10 miles from Ennis, and that does it for us spending over a week with a great base camp. 

The sunsets have been exceptional. The photos are in the Journal. No doubt one can understand why it is here called the "Big Skies". They are indeed huge with a feel of being enveloped by them. This summer is continuing being good to us.

In the meantime I am also trying to let our Friends [you!] know about the release of our book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash". There are no funds for marketing, so doing the best I can and spreading the word will always be a plus. I actually received an incredible comment the other day:

*"Could this book surpass the reality of "Ghost Rider"? Could it be the modern updated" Travels with Charley " and" Blue Highways"? Yes on all counts. A must read. Even more than once."*

Of course as everything else, it is a matter of taste!

We will be pushing Northwest next week, we have to be in Portland by the 31st while we will be traveling a while with our Editor and showing her some of this beautiful country. 

Thank You always for your support throughout this Journey of ours. 


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

8th Year, the Stars, living under them… 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











A bit of past and present Urbanism. Montana

Today's News? Well, they are always all over the place, one in particular disturbed me greatly. You can read about it in our Journal.

In the meantime we hovered for quite a few days within past History between Virginia City, Nevada City, Alder, Twin Bridges and as far as Dillon. Weekdays are great as the streets are deserted and the locals are eager to tell their stories. Just as it use to be in past times when Internet was not present. Those stories are the joys while being on the road throughout our very slow pace. 

The roads themselves are often lined up with antiquities from those past times. Some refurbished and some, maybe while running out of money, left as it for Mother time to take her toll. They will not be around for too much longer. There are already I noticed some which have disappeared and glad a few years back I had taken some photos of such dwelling. Today is a Hotel, a restaurant and too often nothing at all. Just a piece of dirt with no signature from what was standing sometimes not so tall.

The good "holes in the walls" places to eat are luckily still around like the white Taco Bus in Dillon. Their flavors have not gone away. A good thing as even the faces looked familiar. 

Slowly it is on to the West Coast, the Pacific Ocean while we will soon land in the Olympic Peninsula including Neah Bay. Hopefully I will not notice too many changes. They would be a discrepancy with our Book! 



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

*www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"*

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











The Olympic Peninsula. WA

It was rough going through Portland and leaving behind Palouse Country. Cities and us do not get along very well. A great lunch with a Friend not seen in years did make it worthwhile as also picking up our Editor to show her a bit of the country for a couple weeks. All arranged and preplanned with motels and campgrounds near each other. Olympic Peninsula has been our first stop, in Liliwaup to be more precise. The space is magical with it's rain forests filled with trees covered with moss, streams here and there and the highlight being Neah Bay including the hike to Cape Flattery which is the most western point of the country. The sight of an Island off shore with its lighthouse made me want that job! 

The sea food is great including the fresh oysters which do not come my way too often. 

The days are filled with conversations, remembrances on all the "hick ups" we went through while editing and proofing "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash" for six months daily without a single break. I don't know if we could do it again! But we will. A Photo Coffee Table Book this winter hopefully. 60 photos with descriptions, quotes and maps for each of them. Winters in Texas are good for such projects which in this case will not be as demanding. It will eventually be available "print on demand" only. Such books do not come by inexpensively. Just a "thing" I have been wanting to do for quite a while.

Tomorrow we head out towards Halfway and Hell's Canyon, Oregon, for a few more days. There is no doubt this path is bringing back quite a few memories from years past. Good ones.

Enjoy the hike and the photos in the Journal.




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com * The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"
*
8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Thank You "Life". 

End of summer as I felt fall for the first time with cold hands and finding myself wearing a sweater. All so welcomed. Such freedom I have been thinking while laying on the ground one night, a couple nights ago in Valley of the Gods and watching the stars while seemingly the sky lowering itself and taking me in. 

A rare freedom, a luxury. Have we earned it? I found that out when after taking refuge in Bluff for a couple days due to threats of flash flood warnings, while headed back this time to the Gooseneck I suddenly made a U Turn and here we are only a 100 miles from The Oasis, Texas! How can a space where we have already spent five winters call me, pull me so strongly? No arguments on my end, only checking the weather as low eighties will be doable. 

The excitement is at its height, if not more than the first time! I know I will be breathing deeper than ever and I cannot help calling it "Home". Home Base is not even a word strong enough anymore. 

We are spending a couple nights in Marfa seeing a good Friend of mine. An Author of many books, yet we did not solve anything regarding this fabric of Life we deal with daily. I personally have come to the conclusion that so many questions only have no answers. It is that simple while being "Thankful" towards this path such has put us on, Spirit and I together as one.

I feel as there will be much to do when we arrive and that is not true. There will be right then and there nothing to do, only for the mind to take it all in and conversate with Lance and my Mother who I am sure have been awaiting our return. 

How exciting!Can you tell he is still happy?






Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com * The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"*

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Lazy days at "The Oasis", Texas... 

What can I say? After taking refuge in Bluff, Utah, due to flash flood warnings [which I take very seriously], on our way West back to the Gooseneck and Valley of the Gods the little voice in me [sometimes not so little!] told me to get back here... as we did. The forecast was a bit on the warm side for afternoons but today is the last of the 90's we will see and feel for a while. Very doable as the mornings have been cool and even colder throughout the nights.

I have been lazy since arriving here. Riding endlessly those roads we missed so much, star gazing after the few days of fuller Moon, playing with my Buddy who always regains his freedom here running in circle like a madman!

The conclusion always, as appealing is being on the road, a Home Base is needed throughout the year. The outside world has its boundaries here. I am only interested in Mother Nature's politics, its beauty and offerings which are so many surrounding us. Glued eyes on a screen is not my preferred pass-time. I will not be running for Mayor anytime soon... 

Tomorrow I will force ourselves to get on a bit further. All is just too comfy here and we don't need to be on the lookout for a black truck passing by a few times an hour or a blown up and smoldering met lab which are events happened recently further North. Pretty incredible how even the spaces containing solitude are changing every year. 

Reading, [have you read our Book yet?], riding, cooking, playing... That about sums it up for now. More photos on our Journal.


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Timeless Zone in Big Bend, Texas.

A big decision was facing me all summer. Where would we live some day when this body dwindled down as already the rough off roads are slowly being a thing of the past. Mainly for summer times as winter here at "The Oasis" is unequaled. Land up North above 9000 feet to keep us cool escaped me as an option. These 10 acres here, all paid for, has become the solution. We shall built something as a roof, we shall have a little home as a small camper, some more solar, water catchment, a larger generator for those hot summer days when those times arrive. That one day... I have it all written and photographed in a couple entries in our Journal. It is all there... Not finished yet of course but it is all getting there. You will have to go back one entry to see how it is all shaping up. 

In the meantime as every Sunday comes by I know exactly how long we have already been here and that fact alone amazes me. Is it time flying away as one gets up in age? Or is it this Big Bend area which has a total disregard towards a calendar? I must say it is pretty amazing.

The "Day of the Dead" celebration has also come and gone where we attended for a couple hours. More photos on the last entry of ours. 

A bit of rain finally, cooler weather dropping from the 90's to the 60's and 70's. It is here the definition of perfection. 

Enjoy... we are. 

Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

*www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"*

8th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Making a Home in Big Bend... Texas that is.

Where do I begin? as "The Oasis", here, once again works its magic in the center of this Texas Desert.

As the years have gone by on the road, the thought of the ones ahead of us has made its mark. Some day we will need a Home, it is inevitable, as a good Friend of mine wrote me. Where else could it be but here?

Sure, summers are hot [but dry] and the decision to have a roof here has turned into a reality. A 25 x 40 shelter, a little camper right next to a 10 x 14 prefab cabin. Much solar, 4000 gallons of water catchment, a powerful generator, some sort of a basic outdoor kitchen, [meaning just a long table!], better Internet, it is all taking shape all in photos in a couple previous entries in our Journal.

Now is however the time to walk away from it and once again balance out our time between Nature and those components that have been going up. I am realizing that it could be endless as the days here within this space which more than anything else feels as an Island for us. One that can provide all our needs present and future. 

Big Bend Park provided its magic the other day. A breather from shoveling dirt or nailing some boards and wiring this and that. 

I feel as this winter is going to fly by, lets see how much heat we can handle when Spring returns. Colorado is never too far!

Enjoy the photos. It is Life "off the grid".

Happy "Thanksgiving" day.


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

*www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"
*
9th Year, the Stars, living under them… 



www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Coming to terms with the future. Big Bend. TX

I feel as I have traded "Old Faithful" for a skill saw, drill, jigsaw, plywood, shovel, rake, you name it! And I have part time. Undertaking a permanent [a hard word to pronounce!] home for the future is a task I am discovering will take more time than I thought. Especially while doing most of it myself having never done such work before. I have the utmost respect for carpenters lately! That is an art I do not possess or have any experience with.

Yet, we manage to get away within these three million acres which constantly stare at us, call our name while the weather is still perfect meaning a short sleeve T shirt is the norm. The stress of finishing it all is behind me, it will get done when it gets done. The discoveries on those roads traveled dozens of times are still present as even Terlingua offers new sights, new stores and people passing by or moving in. A donut shop open on the weekends! That is big for here... and good!

Spirit continues to roam around freely. This space is also his paradise where there is no leash. We walk the land seeing the changes after the storms, new paths, vegetation dying from the past summer heat and the ones thriving from the recent rains. It is a constant change on this stage we discovered in years past. Who would have ever known this would change from a home base to some day where we will rest when this body gets too tired from roaming around this huge country we live in. I don't have to come to terms with that notion, not yet. I do think however I am doing the right thing. 

I am also still working on our Photo Coffee Table Book. Probably will be another couple months until that one is ready, that task also turns out not to be as easy as I thought. In the meantime "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash" is still available on our Journal, on Amazon and in all electronic formats.

Enjoy and stay well. Happy upcoming Holidays... just in case we do not make it back here before.



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Intermission in Life. TX

We both have been looking for a break, an intermission of some sort but not one in this fashion. A violent ice storm created the worse black out these three million acres have ever experienced when 30 electric poles went down. No fuel, no propane, no phone service, not even the SAT phone working for some odd reason, and of course no Internet. The lack of power does not phase us as we are on a solar system, the Internet? well, that can wait... right? 

Yesterday as some power did come back in Alpine and the perfect weather was back we took the 120 mile round trip, my curiosity towards these pages I guess got the best of me while sitting at the local Library. The world is still spinning, nothing too important has happened. It was a great ride though.

We did manage to get into the Park before the storm hit, riding being a need more than anything else, and we found ourselves present at Panther Junction at the right time while the iced fog combined with winds was sculpting Nature. What a sight! With plenty of fuel as always carrying an extra five gallons reserve it was one of our best days in the Park. A cold one! 

Everyone here is slowly getting back on their feet. The Internet addicts are again normally breathing, blood pressure back to normal. Not so lucky here as we depend on a tower and that little red light is still not on. We will probably ride to our neighbors tomorrow to post this as more photos are in our Journal. 

And by the way "Happy New Year". 



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com * The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"*

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Winter this time around seems to be lingering forever or is it this construction while "it" feeling so against the grain of our Journey. Was it the wrong time? Trying to come to terms with it.

We already had "that one day of snow", the one day that transforms this desert into a surreal landscape yet does not last long, about half a day.

A couple visitors as Big Bend is increasingly putting its name on the map arousing the curiosity of many while they themselves discover the beautiful roads which surrounds us mixed in with much hiking. There is even a donut shop now open on Sundays in Terlingua! How about that for progress...

Between painting, trimming and mostly waiting for material to arrive we also continue ourselves enjoying the roads. River Rd was one of them the other day. Many photos and a new video on our Journal.

This intermission is a long one. Are we getting close to explore further? I sure hope so as it seems such aspect is now ingrained within us. It is amazing how one can get so close to Mother Nature no wanting to let her go.

It has been eleven years now since Lance is gone. That day was a rough one even if my tools are honed and sharpened to take on the emotions which never leave me, will never leave me.

Life goes on... It is what it is... Enough rambling.

Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com * The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"*

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Open up your lens a bit wider... TX

Strange things happen in a Desert while away from it all. It is mainly called thinking! Not as bombs amidst an Urban Jungle, here silence prevails, one needs to be comfortable in their own skin... and mind.

Life moves on here at its own pace as at times I look at the calendar and conclude it is unwinding a bit too fast with not much time to waste especially as age catches up with me.

This intermission while securing a dwelling for future years seems to be a long one. I question myself often. How and why can someone so much likes (love!) living in a tent? The main aspect I figured out is simplicity and a close touch with Mother Nature. Nothing like it.

The weather this winter has almost daily been a gift. Sometimes even a bit too warm to our liking. Good rains at times are providing our water, sunshine equals power. What more can I ask for combined with a solar oven, wood and multi fuel stove to cook with? Nothing...

We are only in February. The Northern roads will have to wait a bit longer! 


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

*www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"*

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










BBNP, how it all came about. TX
March 2nd, 2015

Still in a holding pattern here in Big Bend, Texas, I always wanted to know how these beautiful geological patterns had come about. I felt as one needs to know as such when some day this will be Home. Some day!

I coupled my reading with a beautiful day in the Park. Yesterday was what I call "perfection" including the clouds playing incessantly, very few cars, the perfect breeze and temperature. Even Spirit had a bigger than usual smile on his face. We could not be more fortunate than being here. 

How all this came about is a long story which I abbreviated in our Journal mixed in with black and white photos which I felt was appropriate for the occasion. I don't think they had color cameras 450 million years ago!

I feel as once one knows a bit more about the past of a space they frequent occasionally, there is a better appreciation towards the present that faces us. It works for me.

Enjoy...



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Stunning pictures!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



jade5280 said:


> Stunning pictures!


Thank You...











Good Days in Big Bend, Texas.

Sometimes throughout the year moments reach a higher level of perfection all around. The weather, the landscape, the mental and physical intermission within a more than welcoming space. Those are it right now.

It is at the same time the occasion to re-align a Journey, re-organize while depending on others and growing a much needed patience towards "things" which need to be taking care of, mastering such patience as unfortunately few follow through their spoken words. 

Such times has given me a chance to learn more about this area and write about it as its geology and some of Big Bend's History. It is rich in past culture as much as it is in its formation going back millions of years ago.

We have had pleasant visitors, we have cooked a lot, as well as much chatting and even star gazing throughout the nights here so dark and unpolluted from urban lights. 

It is definitely Spring and I keep asking locals if they have ever seen the grounds so green and covered with yellow flowers blooming everywhere. They have never. All browns were fine, green and yellows are even better. It is a daily surprising change that has taken place. 

Spring break is over in this State, the crowds lingering for the past two weeks have left, it is again "ours". Big Bend is definitely on the map now, an area I myself had never heard of only a few years ago.

Enjoy the few past entries and their many photos

Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Is it only a matter of choice? TX

We are still lingering in Big Bend! Having a hard time leaving this space as we have spread out and Nature has covered the grounds with greens and yellows. it is quite a sight I must say when daily we sit amongst such a marvel of Nature. 

But, we are packing... slowly as within me a spark of excitement is starting taking place. New adventures, landscapes and even when it happens meeting locals here and there. The road... that magical aspect we live for. 

I look at the forecast while wearing a sweater this morning and nothing over 80 for quite a few days. There is no rush, we are comfy here. We are living! 

The solar is giving us plenty of power, it has rained just about every afternoon throughout 20 minutes of what I always think the storm of all storms followed by blue skies. There is definitely a change in the weather pattern while the water is always welcome here being off the grid. 

The body is taking a break! The mind is working overtime, its thoughts fueled by this beautiful and serene Desert with no walls, no clock and no schedule. I eat when I am hungry, I sleep when sleepy, all is really that simple with no horns or traffic signal lights. What more can anyone ask for? 

"Old Faithful" is ready to go. Oils have been changed, throttle bodies adjusted and only the rear tire remains to be changed. That is it...

Boring? Bored? Never...

And yes, I am also cooking much more! 


Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## Beta Man (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Did your 6mo vacation turn permanent? Bank account be damned?!?!?


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Beta Man said:


> Did your 6mo vacation turn permanent? Bank account be damned?!?!?


I don't understand what you mean.

http://beemerchef.smugmug.com/photos/i-zz2JJ7X/0/O/i-zz2JJ7X.jpg


"Hues of my Vision", 9 years of Photography. 

Finally after all these years, digging through one Terabyte of photos, I was able to put together a Photo Coffee Table Book. I have received the first sample and I must say it looks beautiful printed on premier luster paper. 61 photos, maps where taken with icons and arrows and 61 quotes all in a 10x13 hard cover format. The only aspect I did not like was the price! My price... $90 + Tax and Shipping! So I had this bright idea [will see!] to check into a volume discount which actually would be printed offset being even more luxurious than digital printing. The minimum bulk order? 1000 copies...

The name of the book in case the link below does not work?

"Hue of my Vision" which by the way was already picked as a favorite by Kickstarter's Staff. 

I had to start a Kickstarter for pre-orders. I think we have 25 days left and one step at the time the orders are growing. The truth is it has kept me busy as I am trying to get the word out. I only want to help others get the discount so the price does not revert to the original $100! I have it dropped all the way down to $40 including Tax and Shipping which I found reasonable considering the quality.

So that is all what's happening right now... 

We are taking a break though and on to the park as the yellows and greens are starting to fade away but the cactuses are blooming like never seen before.

I hope to see your names on our Kickstarter and please pass the word around, share as they also will make a very nice Gift. It is not a commercial venture, all is being sold so close to my cost... Nine Years of Photography!

Here is the link for our Kickstarter which also includes a video!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/97792389/hues-of-my-vision

Stay well and hope I don't get kicked out of here for posting this...

Ara and Spirit



Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











When the body rebels... TX

We packed, packed some more, stored a few things laying around here and as much as we live in the present [as Spirit does a much better job at it than me!] we left anticipating the spaces awaiting for us, the ones especially at higher altitudes and cooler temperatures.

True to form while I always think we never know about tomorrow, we came back two days later, head down and with a sciatica pain tagged at 20 on a scale of ten! There is not much here in regard to Medical help. Yet, I am scheduled for an MRI this coming Friday in Ft Stockton. I lived almost two years now with a pain being a two and sometimes a three which only makes me realize how much we can get used to pain, yet now, it has become unbearable. 

Once for all this will have to be taken care of one way or another so we can rejoin the road and live as we have been these past years. Patience, acceptance, letting frustration go, all are aspects to play with while waiting and covering the large distances to see Dr's and a decent hospital for the tests. So far, nothing has helped. 

These are not the greatest times I must say, but, this too shall pass and I will keep these moments in the memory bank as to not take future days for granted! 

The weather is alright for being the end of the month of May. Shade is good and we have some of that for the afternoon 90's. As previously written I believe last week, "Life is [indeed] like a box of chocolate. You never know what you are going to get".

And now to support our Dr's!!! What an irony... 

http://www.blurb.com/b/6185381-hues-of-my-vision




Till next time. 

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Time travel.... TX

This is when on the path of this Journey ten years almost into the making the red flag is up, flag followed by the red light which will not even blink, which does not even yet have a green or orange light dimmed ready to light up. Such is Life... The culprit is not "Old Faithful" as she herself has had her moments of weakness, it is simply my body and some of its parts giving up.

The lower back and the right hip! We are in Midland now, lucky for us having been offered shelter from some very kind Friends and dealing with four Dr's. The cartilage, the degeneration is not quite up there yet to necessitate back or hip surgery as even if I wanted to Medicare will not approve it. So Tuesday is a spinal shot and the hip, well, I am waiting for "that approval". If such approval is soon we will wait as Medicare only approves one function per day, if not soon, we will return to Big Bend and come back one more time... 

How long will all of this relieve me from pain and allow me to again ride? Could be a week, weeks, some say even years. Who knows. 

In the meantime unlike any other summers it is Big Bend full time right now. I must say, while I surprised myself, that I have so far enjoyed being there. The canvas has changed as the daily storms are magnificent, the winds pick up every day as to cool us off, much rain meaning longer showers as our water catchment tanks are full, isolation from the World without a watch or calendar except throughout these present times when the appointments are decided from a clock!

Such is Life and another lesson of acceptance, a slap in the face I must say which will result in more physical activities to keep this body in shape toward this Journey, this endless Journey.

We had a chance to be on "Adventure Rider Radio" [link of the interview on our Journal] a few days ago and I must say I truly enjoyed it. Nice people as the conversations were filled with honesty especially toward so many who take on their own Journey not for themselves but for sponsorships and are "owned" by many of them losing their freedom and sense of adventure, their days moving on with only the thoughts "I/we have to do this...."! The conversations encompassed also on the financial aspects of, no other way to put it, "begging" for money to allow for such travel. All and all, very interesting. I hope you have a chance to listen to it... 

Till next time when maybe, who knows, I will be able to keep up with Spirit's jumping!


Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash"

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Coming out of lala land! TX

Sometimes I feel as these past weeks have only been a bad dream and yet there is so much pleasure being here and finding the real core of this space undisturbed by the tourists and the snow birds who for some reason or another think they live here... but of course do not. They will surface soon enough and their names on giant banners will be self published on the local Social Medias, also soon enough! How about if it remained as such throughout the whole year? It was at one time when Big Bend and Terlingua were just blurs on the map now a destination for many. It is as this space is a coin with two distinct sides. I really like this side! I now understand what the true locals think while at time we bump into one or two and chat a bit.

The off road rides had always such little traffic. Right now it is non existent! It is almost strange as being on another planet. Just like in this video taken just a few days ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6wWTo5MkLo 

Such rides right now have stopped as I have taken Old Faithful apart. A new battery is already here and seemingly miles of electrical wires causing a short have been discarded. I am waiting for some new switches, a new seat which will put me up a bit higher increasing my hip angle, new rotors and pads, fuel filter and I would have to look at the list for the rest. She will turn 20 in a few months. She has always sat outside and some aspects of it have become brittle needing some soldering and tender care so she once again takes us away on the awaiting roads. 

We are living happily right now within what I call our "bubble". Imagine not seeing a soul for days, listening to silence always undisturbed as I stare at the same mountains, the same skies daily and yet every day being a different painting witnessing storms as never before. They slowly build up during the day and by afternoon lightning, thunder, cool winds and inches of rain keep me entertained. The episodes are endless! There is no reason to change the channel... there are no other channels and none of it is ever rehearsed. 

So that "is", this "is", summer in Big Bend!



Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com  The Journal and Books


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Coming to Life again! Easton, KS

The past few weeks have not been very pretty, yugly inside out. It happens. A battle within me as I finally came out of it only these days victorious realizing once again, as always, it is my choice to keep my head down or up.

The spine and hip steroid shots are providing "some" comfort as I expected too much. At least we can ride while having had a seat redone one and a half inch taller to increase the hip angle and a true to form well made kidney belt. I should have thought about a kidney belt long time ago with the kind of mileage we put on! Live and learn.

While partially fixed up and now awaiting the end of October to have a couple of discs fused with also a couple arthritis growth shaved off [how much fun can that be?] I decided to head on to Kansas and spend some time with my dear Friends from Germany, the ones who bailed me out so kindly when my Mother passed away a bit over two years ago in Munich. Well... I did expect HOT weather but forgot what 1000% humidity was. In one word, to make a story short as you can read the whole one in our Journal, it has been, upper case, "MISERABLE". 

Lucky to ride a bit very early morning and very late at night... That is about it besides being in the house amongst four walls with the air on, lucky us while sitting under a ceiling fan. My choice, our choice. No despair, we will never make it here the whole month of August as planned [plans has never worked for us!] and leaving in a couple days for COOL Colorado where we will camp at 9700", a familiar space desolate of mosquitoes, chiggers, fleas, ticks... all those common visitors we have now encountered.

The upside has been some new goggles for Spirit called Rex Specs K9, a big relief as I always called his old ones "fou fou goggles" and for the price never lasted too long. Minor detail in our lives but a pleasant one.

On to Highway 70 now... A boring one but the shortest route to cooler temps! 




Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal and Books

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*










Taking a break for a few days...

We have not been here in a while. Colorado is now behind us and so is Kansas for sure. Bad Internet connections in isolated spaces, none most of the time, bad back while sitting long periods on the clock, New Mexico is also in the past with its daily storms and now enjoying The Oasis [Texas] for a few days before taking off for Midland next Tuesday, a week from now, to see my favorite spine Dr... This too shall pass as this is no way to live on the road for sure. Surgery even sounds appealing at this time and winter ahead will give me the opportunity and time to recoup. Might even get two new hips which then I will call myself the "bionic rider"! That is because riding cannot stop...

It is still a bit warmer here than I would like it to be but for some reason 90 has become doable for us when in the past 80 was the limit. I guess, just like pain, one can get used to much of everything.

Colorado was pleasant and cool as ever even if also with daily storms, a State we never get tired of visiting and exploring its back roads. As far as New Mexico I had forgotten the quiet campground called "Valley of Fire" where we spent a couple next and even bumped into the "Butler Maps" crew busy of course... mapping! As usual we dropped South a bit too early but with our riding limited to under 100 miles a day I thought it would be a good idea. I had not planned falling backwards but it allowed me to move my appointment sooner and as usual, besides the pain, all works out.

We did stop at Three Rivers where at least 20,000 Petroglyph are still weathering and also as I try every year while visiting a little Chapel up the road dedicated to departed Children, "Santo Nino de Atocha", light a candle for Lance and reminisce about our times past times together. Where we were and where we are now, standing a bit taller on that ladder of Life. The Journey within the Adventures.


Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com 

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

9th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Keep it up!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

Always nice to read updates! Wishing you a quick recovery


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











Trying to find Peace... TX

Is it kind of an intermission while at The Oasis in Big Bend, Texas, in and out of Dr's listening to their opinions? It is! Initially not happy about it [who would be?] I have learned to accept the steps required which will some day give me, us, a better quality of Life hindered at the moment by hips and spine falling apart! The hoops one has to jump through has increased. Just these past months the laws have changed and a simple spinal steroid shot which only had a two to three day wait for an appointment is now three to five weeks. All of course are only band aids for the inevitable surgeries which stare at me throughout the near future. So we wait... and wait some more.

The upside is cooler weather here. Perfection it is which brings up the moral as we can ride a few miles here and there especially when Big Bend National Park stares at us daily. "It's not that bad" I keep telling myself as this too shall pass when we regain our previous quality of such Life. One day at the time... Patience, perseverance and a few round trips to Midland!

This space does give us Peace day after day. It is the true design of The Oasis. It is its purpose while away from it all and undisturbed from the mundane realities. These few acres do not have a pedestal topped with self gratification, they do not have the beaming light with the "look at me" neon sign too popular these days across pages and pages of a social media gone too often haywire. That's my opinion anyhow!

The greatest pain relievers are Spirit and Old Faithful. The roads do not cure but lets me forget the internal damaged body. They always do as they did throughout these years past as we are entering our tenth year wandering. It does not require any pills, only fuel and a helmet! 

Regardless of it all, I have to feel fortunate towards what we have, what is present and never lose hope that some day soon our quality of Life will be once again present as it use to be. And it will...

And by the way, if anyone could harbor us in Midland [TX] at times, could be for an overnight or eventually two to three weeks when surgeries happen, please let me know. We are low maintenance!!!



Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal 

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

10th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

I find it amazing and wonderful that this 8 year old thread is still going. How old is Spirit, now?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Xeph said:


> I find it amazing and wonderful that this 8 year old thread is still going. How old is Spirit, now?


me too but I love the updates!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



Xeph said:


> I find it amazing and wonderful that this 8 year old thread is still going. How old is Spirit, now?


I find it amazing also! The road becomes an addiction... Spirit should be around ten now. He was a year +/- when I rescued him. Little did he know.... 



InkedMarie said:


> me too but I love the updates!


Thank You....


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*











A Sabbatical? Yes... TX

It is not a "closure"... It is a "sabbatical" much needed. It took me a week of writing trying to explain on our last Journal entry the reasons and the whys of my decision and so there is not much sense trying to duplicate it here. For those who care to read it, you will understand... or not!

As much as we lived for ourselves, wrote for myself, as it has been now a few days off the Social Media platforms especially such as Facebook, I had never realized how deep the claws had dug in, in more ways than one! I am keeping our Instagram account which I really like while I can admire photos from all over the world [arawithspirit] and our You Tube channel under my name Ara Gureghian. Our Journal will stay open, just at idle for now, the little envelope icon is our email address. Our Smugmug Photo Gallery also, it is under the Beemerchef name. Our Book "Freedom on Both Ends of the Leash" will continue to be available on Amazon or autographed by "us" through the last entry of our Journal. 

I thought it would only be fair to come here and post this. The Journey will never stop as long as we are mobile even though some surgeries are right around the corner. I hope and looking forward to them so I can be as a Friend of ours said "second hand brand new". 

Colder weather is now upon us here in Big Bend, Texas. This has to be the best time of the year. Invigorating I must say as even Spirit cannot stop running around in circles like a madman. He is a madman! We have passed the nine year mark on the road a few days ago and I have never heard a complaint from him. I think he has even started writing his own book... I will let you know when he is done.

We shall be back sooner than later I have no doubt. This is now almost as living before all this Internet craze started. Truly living for ourselves...

Thank You for all the support these past nine years... looking forward to reopening these pages in the future. 

See you on the road... 


Stay well.

Ara and Spirit 

www.theoasisofmysoul.com The Journal 

www.beemerchef.smugmug.com The Photos

10th Year, the Stars, living under them…


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*

I will miss your updates. I wish you well with surgeries and look forward to updates!


----------



## beemerchef (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: A little ride in the neighborhood... Utah.*



InkedMarie said:


> I will miss your updates. I wish you well with surgeries and look forward to updates!


Thank You.

Stay well.

Ara and Spirit


----------

